# CONNECTIONS 4 #45



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just heard from DS and so far all is ok. Still very much a fire zone but he's ok for now.


That is a relief. Surely they evacuate if it gets too close. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have had a wonderful day. STEPHEN DID A BBQ under the gazebo and we ate it inside, it absolutely poured down.
> 
> GS2 has enjoyed himself answer.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good evening. Ann has skin cancer if I remember correctly. Gerry has had many spots frozen off and my BFF has had spots surgically removed with excellent results. A positive attitude is always a good start. Usually, there is no further treatment ended after the surgery. Hope this is the case for her. Sending lots of healing vibes her way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Our neighbours next door are the parents of the table tennis champion for uk. He's there at the games. His mam and dad have tickets to go up to Glasgow and stay for the duration. His mam is paralysed from the waist down. She had an op on her back about 3 yrs ago and it went drastically wrong. She's younger than us. It's a shame.


Now proud they must be. Good luck to him. What a horrible thing to wake from surgery in worse shape.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I lost my mum over 7 years ago but the train back from my sister's came through the area we lived in as kids and I got quite sad and emotional thinking of her and the things we used to do. It never goes away but I believe when we start thinking about them it means they are near us and trying to comfort us, so let your thoughts about your mum bring you comfort, not sadness.


I think that also. I was frustrated today because every time I took my dog to the yard, the neighbor either let their dogs out or their dog was already out. I was thinking of putting a wood fence so the dogs wouldn't see each other but that would block the neighbor's view so now I'm thinking of an invisible fence to keep my dog 20 feet from the fence. I'll price them to see if they are affordable. I too miss the days when mom and I were together. Lucky to have had our moms but never wanted those days to end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If you asked him right out, would he refuse?


He still works and is a two story house with mom needing to sleep upstairs. I think his wife is leaving for Colorado this week for a three week Music in the Mountains (She is a flute player.) He is taking some vacation to join her at some point so I am pretty sure he is unavailable. It just irks me a little that the boys don"t miss any of their "fun" times and I do.. just the way it is... and one more reason why I want her living in a community so that I can actually make plans away as well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Saying hi to all and good wishes. Trying to catch up but my eyes are closing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not the best of days today. Gerry is not feeling well and one of the fellows at the nursery died most unexpectedly while in the hospital this morning. He had a blood clot. He had just been diagnosed with a lymphoma cancer last night, but that was very treatable. Everyone is I'm a bit of a shock. My neighbor has known him most of her life and came over to sit with us to not be alone while her husband was at work. By the time she left, I just wasn't up do dealing with mom and knew DH would have a fit if I climbed I to the attic without him there. Guess where I will be most of tomorrow......... Must work on a more positive attitude!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spent a good part of the day watching Toronto trying to have a car race in the rain. They never could do it so will have two races tomorrow. Hope I get to see some of it...

Trying to knit these darned socks and haven't got the pattern down well enough to just get o. With getting on..... Rachel may graduate from college before she gets them!

Time to turn out the lights. Glad everyone is home safe and sound.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Saying hi to all and good wishes. Trying to catch up but my eyes are closing.


Hi to you too Polly. I hope you manage to have a good sleep.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Spent a good part of the day watching Toronto trying to have a car race in the rain. They never could do it so will have two races tomorrow. Hope I get to see some of it...
> 
> Trying to knit these darned socks and haven't got the pattern down well enough to just get o. With getting on..... Rachel may graduate from college before she gets them!
> 
> Time to turn out the lights. Glad everyone is home safe and sound.


Enjoy the sock knitting. Everything will eventually be sorted with your mom and then you will get your life back.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey snd warm Surrey. Just having coffee in bed before I launch an attack on my c
aft room. I'm sure all the wool and fabric is breeding in there. Spent a lot of yesterday making bunting for our WI. 

Pam, so glad your DS has contacted you.

Jynx, sorryyour brother will not be around to help you. Do you have a moving date for your Mum?

Xiang, I believe there is going to be a meet up up of some of the Australian and NZ KPers in October.

Susan, hope you got some sleep last night.

Pearlie, thinking of you, hope you are near, by in Florida by now

Hope everyone is going to have a restful day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I actually have one of those... Just too lazy to get up and FIND it. Will have to pick a couple to scatter around...


I have 2, and they are also biro's as well, so I don't have to hunt for a pen, if I need one  :lol: :lol:

I began using one when I got my Samsung Note, cos this phone came with its own stylus, and I love using it, there are much fewer errors :roll: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I wondered if that's where you found it, it's beautiful! Has it inspired you to do some quilting on your new sewing machine??!! :roll: :roll: xxx


Oh yes, used my machine last night & I loved it. Got to finished SIL's quilt I started 2 years ago for Xmas


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> You're very welcome to join us


I was only joking! I could not inflict my body on anyone in public! I shall sir & watch, maybe hold the towels


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey snd warm Surrey. Just having coffee in bed before I launch an attack on my c
> aft room. I'm sure all the wool and fabric is breeding in there. Spent a lot of yesterday making bunting for our WI.
> 
> Pam, so glad your DS has contacted you.
> ...


Purple do you know where they are meeting, if it is close to me I might be able to get there. Is there a group for that group meet?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Just heard from DS and so far all is ok. Still very much a fire zone but he's ok for now.


Hope you get even more good news soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a very cloudy LONDON. I have only just got up, I think I lay awake nearly all night, I was so hot. I kept thinking to myself, GET UP! I finally fell asleep about 5am. I feel as though I've a hangover! 
All the family round today, it's my DD's birthday on Tuesday so I invited them all to lunch, only something easy. The plan was the boys to play in the paddling pool but it's not looking promising. Bill is getting the Lego out ready for a building session.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just love the colour love, who makes it?


It's King Cole and it comes in lots of colourways, probably find it online? So glad you like it! Hope you slept ok and the boys didn't keep you awake. It's nice that you are concerned about Ann, I'm sure you gave her a lot of comfort, try not to let it bring you down though? xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I wish I had the finances to get over there also


You'll get here, I can feel it in my bones!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Nice to hear you are having good times. I'll have to see if splash yarn is sold here.it sounds neat ...love turquoise.


This is a link to a uk firm that sell it online, not sure if King Cole yarn is sold where you are but all these firms do international shipping. I only paid £2.99 for 100g for mine so it might be worth shopping around?

http://www.loveknitting.com/king-cole-splash-dk?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=UK&utm_content=(7!3863367293!116016046110!e)&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=RTA+-+UK+-+Yarn+-+Product+Range+-+King+Cole&currency=GBP


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IHOP is a huge pancake house chain with all different breakfast meals and lots of different syrups... Great for a pig out start to the day...... It stands for International House of Pancakes.


Sounds perfect for me, especially the calorie-free ones, lol!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not the best of days today. Gerry is not feeling well and one of the fellows at the nursery died most unexpectedly while in the hospital this morning. He had a blood clot. He had just been diagnosed with a lymphoma cancer last night, but that was very treatable. Everyone is I'm a bit of a shock. My neighbor has known him most of her life and came over to sit with us to not be alone while her husband was at work. By the time she left, I just wasn't up do dealing with mom and knew DH would have a fit if I climbed I to the attic without him there. Guess where I will be most of tomorrow......... Must work on a more positive attitude!!!


So sorry to hear about that Jynx, glad you were there for your neighbour xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oh yes, used my machine last night & I loved it. Got to finished SIL's quilt I started 2 years ago for Xmas


Good for you, lovely feeling to have finally finished something!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very cloudy LONDON. I have only just got up, I think I lay awake nearly all night, I was so hot. I kept thinking to myself, GET UP! I finally fell asleep about 5am. I feel as though I've a hangover!
> All the family round today, it's my DD's birthday on Tuesday so I invited them all to lunch, only something easy. The plan was the boys to play in the paddling pool but it's not looking promising. Bill is getting the Lego out ready for a building session.


Morning Chris, feels a bit cooler here today and I slept well last night, had the fan on next to the bed all night!!! Hope the weather stays dry for your family get-together, have a lovely day!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good ,morning girls. What is sleep? Haha. The trouble with this house is, that you don't necessarily end up in the bed you started in or who with! I did sleep good when I slept but I ended up this morning with no covers and birthday boy snuggled into my back. Dh and me are the only ones with signs of life this morning. What a family. 

Have. We any news on miss pams son?

I'll do a little catch up


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But I could  Off to throw some food round the kitchen. xx


Yeah. Make a mess then eat it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purple do you know where they are meeting, if it is close to me I might be able to get there. Is there a group for that group meet?


If you send a pm to Darowil, who is on the Tea Party thread she may be able to help you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lunch I think! At the previous price I was going to sit and watch you all eat!
> 
> Is that lovely material shop still there? I might spend money in there.


Oh yes. It's been there quite a while. It would break my heart if it folded.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> I am back and somehow recovered from my visit to Ohio
> It was really a nice place , the Hotel was gorgeous with a river falls view out the rooms window  .
> I visited a really nice shop , the Ohio Star Quilt Shoppe .
> ...


It all sounds good to me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear, Susan. I hope you've gotten some slip. Try not to worry too much, but that's easy to say and not so easy to do.
> 
> I'm really worried right now about our DS as he is currently smack in the middle of one of the major fire zones in our state. Very, very worrisome. We have spoken with him, but not since early this a.m. for a few minutes. Cell service is iffy over there right now and apparently many power poles and lines have been destroyed by the fire. Like you, my mind goes around and around in circles on this and I really am trying not to think about it constantly. Not easy!!!


That was what was making me so tired. The little white pills just knock me out now by stopping my brain overacting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Kind of down. We had my friend's funeral yesterday. mu son has a temperature 99 today and a pink area on his stomach which the doctor says is an infection. He's taking antibiotics and we don't know how he got the infection. It's just pink and hot, no scales or bumps. I'm worried. My dog is better and I went for pizza with a frirnd who was nice enough to listen to me feel bad about my deceased frirnd. I went to a meeting tonight but I'm just tired of people who dominate a group. I wish my mom was here. Days like today I miss her a lot. Thanks for the hug. It feels specialy nice tonight.


then here is another! You can't have too many!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yeah. Make a mess then eat it.


Thanks for the email about the poppies. Shall I bring some of mine to show you? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You're very welcome to join us


Or you can watch with me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know. You all are my sanity!


Oh dear! You can't have much then!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're on a roll girl, go and get yourself a lottery ticket!!! Glad to hear about your new sewing machine, a really nice treat that will keep you busy for years to come!!


I just won £25 on the lottery!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up now and am awaiting good news from Pam! Visited a lovely yarn shop in Dorset (no, really??!!) and bought some Splash yarn in mainly turquoise. It is the kind that knits up like Fairisle. Will probably make my self a sweater with it although it's too hot to even think about that now! Managed to get a lot of a little jacket I am making done, may finish that tonight. Be good everyone, I am thinking of you all and wishing you whatever you need xxxxxxxxx


I love that wool (surprise!) It's fun to watch the 'fairisle' working as you knit, but that's a lovely shade.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just heard from DS and so far all is ok. Still very much a fire zone but he's ok for now.


thank heavens. I hope he stays that way. The worry is so great for you both.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the email about the poppies. Shall I bring some of mine to show you? xx


yours will be better!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Time for coffee! I'll be back!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> yours will be better!


Flattery will get your everywhere. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Time for coffee! I'll be back!


Good morning saxy! Very much looking forward to seeing you on Thursday, what is the name of that coffee shop on the beach? I think that would be a good place to meet! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I was only joking! I could not inflict my body on anyone in public! I shall sir & watch, maybe hold the towels


Can you hold a glass of wine as well as towels???
So looking forward to see you on Thursday. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just won £25 on the lottery!


Well done xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very cloudy LONDON. I have only just got up, I think I lay awake nearly all night, I was so hot. I kept thinking to myself, GET UP! I finally fell asleep about 5am. I feel as though I've a hangover!
> All the family round today, it's my DD's birthday on Tuesday so I invited them all to lunch, only something easy. The plan was the boys to play in the paddling pool but it's not looking promising. Bill is getting the Lego out ready for a building session.


Have a lovely lunch and dont drop lego i the paddling pool, it hurts. Ask me how I know!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Nice to hear you are having good times. I'll have to see if splash yarn is sold here.it sounds neat ...love turquoise.


Bernat jacquard is similar but don't know if they have a turquoise and Mary maxims has one and again don't know if they have that color or not


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a really comfortable Southern Indiana it's only 74 right now yesterday it barely got in the seventies I was chilly all day, but I got twenty rows knit on the all in one for my little great niece Caleigh who is turning 1 in seven days(omg I only have seven days to finish.....panic mode I better go and knit before the little ones get here)

Have a wonderful Sunday all!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning saxy! Very much looking forward to seeing you on Thursday, what is the name of that coffee shop on the beach? I think that would be a good place to meet! xxx


Excellent idea. I shall be meeting the others at the station and we will come down on the number 10 bus. It runs every 10 minutes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Can you hold a glass of wine as well as towels???
> So looking forward to see you on Thursday. xxx


I see an experiment ahead!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a lovely lunch and dont drop lego i the paddling pool, it hurts. Ask me how I know!


Lego hurts when it is dropped anywhere!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Reading furiously to see how things are going. Neither you or Ric need extra stress right now. It isn't great for healing.... How far away is he?


North of us on the other side of the mountains (about a 3-4 hour drive). He's ok for now but it's still going on and not contained at all yet. They apparently have about 5000 firefighters working on it now. The news says 238,000 acres have burned so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well intentioned, but a micromanaging control freak. The one who loves here has not even called to see if progress or to offer a helping hand. I would love him to take her for a couple of days while I compete the move, but that isn't going to happen!!!!


That would be a huge help to you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear about that Jynx, glad you were there for your neighbour xxx


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good ,morning girls. What is sleep? Haha. The trouble with this house is, that you don't necessarily end up in the bed you started in or who with! I did sleep good when I slept but I ended up this morning with no covers and birthday boy snuggled into my back. Dh and me are the only ones with signs of life this morning. What a family.
> 
> Have. We any news on miss pams son?
> 
> I'll do a little catch up


He's safe for now, Susan. The fire is still burning all around but they are doing ok for now. I hope you get some rest when you get home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear! You can't have much then!


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just won £25 on the lottery!


Well done!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't believe Caleigh is almost one but I don't think she'll be cross if the onesie isn't finished!!! Glad your temperature is good, pretty humid here!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> thank heavens. I hope he stays that way. The worry is so great for you both.


I agree. He's got to be pretty stressed out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I offered to fix Mr Ric breakfast so I best get to it.  Catch up with you all later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very cloudy LONDON. I have only just got up, I think I lay awake nearly all night, I was so hot. I kept thinking to myself, GET UP! I finally fell asleep about 5am. I feel as though I've a hangover!
> All the family round today, it's my DD's birthday on Tuesday so I invited them all to lunch, only something easy. The plan was the boys to play in the paddling pool but it's not looking promising. Bill is getting the Lego out ready for a building session.


On a stinking hot, thundery day, the kids used to be outside hoping that it would rain. Then if it did rain, they were ecstatic, I used to be the same - still like to get out in the summer rains


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You'll get here, I can feel it in my bones!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds perfect for me, especially the calorie-free ones, lol!!!


Adelaide has a 24 hour pancake shop that has really delicious food. It has an unforgettable name - "The Pancake Kitchen"


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> This is a link to a uk firm that sell it online, not sure if King Cole yarn is sold where you are but all these firms do international shipping. I only paid £2.99 for 100g for mine so it might be worth shopping around?
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/king-cole-splash-dk?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=UK&utm_content=(7!3863367293!116016046110!e)&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=RTA+-+UK+-+Yarn+-+Product+Range+-+King+Cole¤cy=GBP


That's the yarn I made Oscar a jumper in, I used a grey, it had various shades of grey & some purple, it was called gunmetal. it was great to knit with & the jumper looks good. I love your tourquoise.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I just won £25 on the lottery!


Yeh!Saxy. Hope you will treat yourself!xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Can you hold a glass of wine as well as towels???
> So looking forward to see you on Thursday. xxx


I could probably hold the bottles too. I hope the weather holds out for us. Looking forward to seeing you too. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Lego hurts when it is dropped anywhere!


.........and us grandmas have experienced the pain!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

They've all gone home!! I dearly love all my family but was I pleased when they had gone home today. We lunch in the garden & the boys had a great time together as usual. My DD. Was in a horrible mood so much so that her husband walked out. & went home! Found out she has not been taking her meds properly, when we go away next week I am going to force-feed her with her pills! 
Going to go some more sewing tonight while Mr B is watching the Grand Prix.
Hope your evening goes well.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am in my bed so so early....my sciatica is killing. I've been living in the wrong position last night. 

I've printed off the tickets for the holidays. No one said we had to do that until I asked if they'd come yet, they are so laid back it gets me crazy......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just won £25 on the lottery!


Dear friend, 
This is my first begging letter.........I need yarn to stop my addiction and since you have won some extra money on the lottery you may not need it and want to give it to a discerning case, haha.....

Well done you saxy......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They've all gone home!! I dearly love all my family but was I pleased when they had gone home today. We lunch in the garden & the boys had a great time together as usual. My DD. Was in a horrible mood so much so that her husband walked out. & went home! Found out she has not been taking her meds properly, when we go away next week I am going to force-feed her with her pills!
> Going to go some more sewing tonight while Mr B is watching the Grand Prix.
> Hope your evening goes well.


Oh, I feel for you sometimes the parents are worse than the kids!!
Enjoy your sewing, I've been making more bunting. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am in my bed so so early....my sciatica is killing. I've been living in the wrong position last night.
> 
> I've printed off the tickets for the holidays. No one said we had to do that until I asked if they'd come yet, they are so laid back it gets me crazy......


Hope you feel better in your own bed. I've already printed off our tickets and I'm not giving them to Londy!! She knows why :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dear friend,
> This is my first begging letter.........I need yarn to stop my addiction and since you have won some extra money on the lottery you may not need it and want to give it to a discerning case, haha.....
> 
> Well done you saxy......


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles.  No I don;t know why..

Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

[quote PurpleFi]Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles. No I don;t know why..

Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:[/quote]

Those styles look great.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Very pretty, hope she did well.and enjoyed herself


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Very pretty, hope she did well.and enjoyed herself


Apparently she was very quiet in the car going, but once she was there she did ok and came out with a big smkle on her face. 
Off to bed, night night xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Apparently she was very quiet in the car going, but once she was there she did ok and came out with a big smkle on her face.
> Off to bed, night night xx


Night night all. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles. No I don;t know why..
> 
> Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:


That is so cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just having coffee in bed before I launch an attack on my c
> aft room. I'm sure all the wool and fabric is breeding in there.
> 
> Jynx, sorryyour brother will not be around to help you. Do you have a moving date for your Mum?
> ...


My craft room may be beyond help. Talk about breeding. There is so much material... Once mom is settled, I am going to lock myself in and give it a good pitching session and reorganizing...

As to move date, the guy has not called me back as promised so I will follow up again tomorrow. He is going to be on vacation himself until the 31st but I am hoping he can assign a crew. Cleaned out two china cabinets tday but need some bubble wrap before boxing. I have almost eliminated two rooms from being considered. Funny though she has to take one china cabinet, a huge game table that will not fit in living area and two purely decorative pieces but doesn't want to take her couch. I guess we are supposed to sit on the floor when we visit!!!! (As much as I don't want to do all this packing, I really do. T want brother helping. He sent so much excess when she came here... And will include way more than I want. He is bringing his wife for a 3 day week-end Friday and I am going to beg him to keep his hands in his pocket and his mouth shut, but that won't happen with Mr. Micro-manager so may have to do a lot of UNpacking. The other brother is going to be on vacation so hoping one of my girls will take her to lunch and the show on actual move day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have 2, and they are also biro's as well, so I don't have to hunt for a pen, if I need one  :lol: :lol:
> 
> I began using one when I got my Samsung Note, cos this phone came with its own stylus, and I love using it, there are much fewer errors :roll: :lol:


Mine is a pen as well, but the rubber part may be too soft. I use it in one hand and a finger on the other to hint and peck type.

I am thinking about upgrading to a android smartphone of some sort... My current phone is pretty bare bones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just won £25 on the lottery!


Straight to the travel kitty... YEAH! More yarn.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> North of us on the other side of the mountains (about a 3-4 hour drive). He's ok for now but it's still going on and not contained at all yet. They apparently have about 5000 firefighters working on it now. The news says 238,000 acres have burned so far.


Thank goodness for all those fire fighters. I don't know how they do it with all that heat. What an enormous burn. Wishing I could conjure up a good soaking rain for them. What am uneasy feeling it must be to not know if your home is in danger while you are at work. Hoping they get it under control QUICKLY....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am in my bed so so early....my sciatica is killing. I've been living in the wrong position last night.
> 
> I've printed off the tickets for the holidays. No one said we had to do that until I asked if they'd come yet, they are so laid back it gets me crazy......


Ouch.... Glad you are home to your own comfy bed. My bones couldn't handle nocturnal visits like that. When the girls were pre-school age, they could come in for a morning snuggle and a book or two and that was great fun.

Can't believe you have to print out the tickets..... What do people do without printers or computer savvy? (Reminds me that I have to sync new computer and this pad to MY printer.....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They've all gone home!! I dearly love all my family but was I pleased when they had gone home today. We lunch in the garden & the boys had a great time together as usual. My DD. Was in a horrible mood so much so that her husband walked out. & went home! Found out she has not been taking her meds properly, when we go away next week I am going to force-feed her with her pills!
> Going to go some more sewing tonight while Mr B is watching the Grand Prix.
> Hope your evening goes well.


So sorry your DD was out of sorts.... Keeping meds at an even keel is really important.... I even divide some of mine in half to take at bedtime so there is no morning sinking.....

Sounds like you are really having fun with the new machine though. Can't wait to blow the dust off mine when things settle.

We watched the Grand Prix and the Toronto races today and caught up on the Tour de France as well. Looking forward to a no TV quiet day tomorrow when DH is working. (Forget that.... Have to make a million calls and run some errands before getting back to some packing.....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles. No I don;t know why..
> 
> Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:


Cute.... She has quite the head of hair.

Our girls always had to have buns for ballet and bouncy curls for Irish step..... We resorted to hair pieces for the curls!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and time to cal it a night. 

Poor DH thinks he is getting a kidney stone.. (Of course he was at the urologist last week and no problems then.) he did the preliminary cuts on 10 frames for me... Valiant effort but some are not quite the right size so try again later. He also is helping the neighbor boy drill holes on the center of wood pen blanks. I think, the kid's were over here more than they were home today.

We had mom down for dinner after she and I did a good deal of sorting in the dining room. I'm. Of getting nearly the resistance I expected, which is a very good thing. She even commented that she wasn't going to take all her shoes..... You could have knocked me over with a feather... She must have over a hundred pair and loves every on of them. I am almost concerned that she is just resigned to it all and is giving up... Sure hope that is not the case.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We are going back to high heat tomorrow and here I am with a summer cold or something. I've just taken some sinus and allergy pills in the hopes of actually sleeping to isn't. Last night was a loss and finally had to take a sleeping pill at 4:30 this morning. Just think of all the knitting I could have done instead of tossing and turning....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention that James Garner died this morning. I couldn't even tell mom. She adored him and often said she would be happy to just watch him read the phone book! We got his autograph for her at the Indy 500 race one year because we were seated near him at breakfast... He was so charming and friendly.... He loved auto racing and would walk the starting grid and put his hand on every car.... Maverick, you will be missed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dear friend,
> This is my first begging letter.........I need yarn to stop my addiction and since you have won some extra money on the lottery you may not need it and want to give it to a discerning case, haha.....
> 
> Well done you saxy......


Susan, you crack me up!! Xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles. No I don;t know why..
> 
> Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:


Scrumptious!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles. No I don;t know why..
> 
> Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:


Scrumptious!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

gooood mornign I slept fantastic...The synus in my side (or is it scyatica) is paining so I may have to give dancing a miss. OH yea, and one of my teeth with the filling fallen out has snapped right down to the gum. I have this little spike just sticking out of my gum. They have to last until after my hols.

I may go to s and b today and try and knit. I wish i could get excited. I took knitting away with me asnd knitted 2 lines!

have a great day


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny and humid for today. I'll stay in the aircon today.
I frogged what I was working on. My math just doesn't work anymore, even with a calculator. Fuzzy yarn doesn't frog well. I re-calculated and it's working out better now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> gooood mornign I slept fantastic...The synus in my side (or is it scyatica) is paining so I may have to give dancing a miss. OH yea, and one of my teeth with the filling fallen out has snapped right down to the gum. I have this little spike just sticking out of my gum. They have to last until after my hols.
> 
> I may go to s and b today and try and knit. I wish i could get excited. I took knitting away with me asnd knitted 2 lines!
> 
> have a great day


Ouch. Can your dentist put a temporary filling over the spike so you can eat with pain?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We are going back to high heat tomorrow and here I am with a summer cold or something. I've just taken some sinus and allergy pills in the hopes of actually sleeping to isn't. Last night was a loss and finally had to take a sleeping pill at 4:30 this morning. Just think of all the knitting I could have done instead of tossing and turning....


I think I have the same bug. Cold medicine isn`t making any difference. Still stuffed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up and time to cal it a night.
> 
> Poor DH thinks he is getting a kidney stone.. (Of course he was at the urologist last week and no problems then.) he did the preliminary cuts on 10 frames for me... Valiant effort but some are not quite the right size so try again later. He also is helping the neighbor boy drill holes on the center of wood pen blanks. I think, the kid's were over here more than they were home today.
> 
> We had mom down for dinner after she and I did a good deal of sorting in the dining room. I'm. Of getting nearly the resistance I expected, which is a very good thing. She even commented that she wasn't going to take all her shoes..... You could have knocked me over with a feather... She must have over a hundred pair and loves every on of them. I am almost concerned that she is just resigned to it all and is giving up... Sure hope that is not the case.


Maybe she is admitting to herself that she needs help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry your DD was out of sorts.... Keeping meds at an even keel is really important.... I even divide some of mine in half to take at bedtime so there is no morning sinking.....
> 
> Sounds like you are really having fun with the new machine though. Can't wait to blow the dust off mine when things settle.
> 
> We watched the Grand Prix and the Toronto races today and caught up on the Tour de France as well. Looking forward to a no TV quiet day tomorrow when DH is working. (Forget that.... Have to make a million calls and run some errands before getting back to some packing.....)


Did you get to see both Toronto races? They really pushed the drivers holding both races on the same day. They had to cancel the race on Saturday due to fog. And we have heavy fog along the lake again today. It's not usually a problem but our nights have been very cool for this time of year which is causing the fog off the lake.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles. No I don;t know why..
> 
> Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:


That's quite a bun. She looks like she has lots of hair.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dear friend,
> This is my first begging letter.........I need yarn to stop my addiction and since you have won some extra money on the lottery you may not need it and want to give it to a discerning case, haha.....
> 
> Well done you saxy......


 :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, forgot to mention that James Garner died this morning. I couldn't even tell mom. She adored him and often said she would be happy to just watch him read the phone book! We got his autograph for her at the Indy 500 race one year because we were seated near him at breakfast... He was so charming and friendly.... He loved auto racing and would walk the starting grid and put his hand on every car.... Maverick, you will be missed.


so sad we always watched the Rockford files


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day.


Have a great day Nitzi!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been up since before 8 this morning need coffee and I have to make the little one some lunch.

Hope to get some knitting done today as I only have 6 days left, nothing like waiting till the last minute I knew that I should have worked on it in the car to and from Florida.....oh well....Hope you all are having a wonderful day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Hope everyone is doing well. Got my walk in this a.m. Our temps are much more moderate this week. Had some rain yesterday and more predicted this week. DS seems to be doing ok. They are back on property. Says they are putting out hotspots as needed. They were sharing fire watch duties ivernight. Fire is about 2% contained. A little progress but still a long way to go. Mr Ric is doing great. Sees doc for post op visit tomorrow and then will have a few weeks of physical therapy. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Went to S and B today and walked home, linking margaret. Ive not gone to dancing and I've told her I'm not going next week either or the 4 weeks after that!!!!! I need a break. hahaha..

Nitz the dentist wont be able to fill the tooth. Its all in the gum and theres just a tiny spike peeking through...My teeth are just crumbling. I'm wondering if its the osteoperosis, or anything to do with thyoid tablets,,,,my nails are horrible and all bent these days. I'm not a happy bunny....I tries a sleeveless top on today and as log as I dont have to breathe too often it should fit me for my holidays.......

I'm going off to bed to watch tv....see you all tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Computer/interment/or me has not been working properly today. Anyway seems better tonight.
Mr P has been helping our neightbour take down a chimney we don't use any more. So this morning I went shopping and this afternoon went swimming - just to keep out of the way. Anyway it' all done and finished.
DD is at the seaside near where Saxy lives and they have just skyped us. They have spent the whole day on the beach and in the sea.
I've sew the letters onto some bunting and now my shoulder hurts, so I am going to sit quietly and knit.
Out to lunch with the coven tomorrow.
Thanks for the nice complimets about LMs hair, the lady doing it said she had never worked with such long hair (it's way past her waist)
Pam hope your DS stays safe and love to all of you xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, forgot to mention that James Garner died this morning. I couldn't even tell mom. She adored him and often said she would be happy to just watch him read the phone book! We got his autograph for her at the Indy 500 race one year because we were seated near him at breakfast... He was so charming and friendly.... He loved auto racing and would walk the starting grid and put his hand on every car.... Maverick, you will be missed.


I was watching him only the other day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Hope everyone is doing well. Got my walk in this a.m. Our temps are much more moderate this week. Had some rain yesterday and more predicted this week. DS seems to be doing ok. They are back on property. Says they are putting out hotspots as needed. They were sharing fire watch duties ivernight. Fire is about 2% contained. A little progress but still a long way to go. Mr Ric is doing great. Sees doc for post op visit tomorrow and then will have a few weeks of physical therapy. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


So pleased Mr Ric is doing well. Hope your son is having a safer time. You need some storms like we had at the weekend.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> gooood mornign I slept fantastic...The synus in my side (or is it scyatica) is paining so I may have to give dancing a miss. OH yea, and one of my teeth with the filling fallen out has snapped right down to the gum. I have this little spike just sticking out of my gum. They have to last until after my hols.
> 
> I may go to s and b today and try and knit. I wish i could get excited. I took knitting away with me asnd knitted 2 lines!
> 
> have a great day


Go to the dentist, maybe they can give it a temporary fix? I went to the dentist today. I have to have a bridge made, I had to have some teeth out last year. I think the only painful part will be the bill at the end. I will be able to smile again!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Looked after all the boys this morning, they played for ages then sent the little one to find them, there they were 3 in a bed with a sheet over them, I COULDN'T FIND THEM ! They thought it all great fun & gave me a little peace., 
They are round tomorrow as DD is still at work. It's my youngest DD's birthday so we are going to the park for a picnic lunch. My DH is off too tomorrow. After we take the family home I have an appointment at hospital. I have a cataract which needs removing according to my optometrist, one more thing to worry about! Have a good night everyone, I'm off to sew more bunting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased Mr Ric is doing well. Hope your son is having a safer time. You need some storms like we had at the weekend.


Thanks! I think he's a bit safer. Yes, a good, drenching rainstorm would be great! Minus the lightning, which is what apprently started most of this fire. I heard on the news that they are saying it is the biggest wildfire in the U.S.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Looked after all the boys this morning, they played for ages then sent the little one to find them, there they were 3 in a bed with a sheet over them, I COULDN'T FIND THEM ! They thought it all great fun & gave me a little peace.,
> They are round tomorrow as DD is still at work. It's my youngest DD's birthday so we are going to the park for a picnic lunch. My DH is off too tomorrow. After we take the family home I have an appointment at hospital. I have a cataract which needs removing according to my optometrist, one more thing to worry about! Have a good night everyone, I'm off to sew more bunting!


Spunds like a mostly good day tomorrow. Best of luck for a successful cataract surgeryn. It should be just fine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Computer/interment/or me has not been working properly today. Anyway seems better tonight.
> Mr P has been helping our neightbour take down a chimney we don't use any more. So this morning I went shopping and this afternoon went swimming - just to keep out of the way. Anyway it' all done and finished.
> DD is at the seaside near where Saxy lives and they have just skyped us. They have spent the whole day on the beach and in the sea.
> I've sew the letters onto some bunting and now my shoulder hurts, so I am going to sit quietly and knit.
> ...


Thanks, Purple. Busy day today for you. I hope you're getting some rest tonight. Have fun with coven lunch tomorrow.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Ladies. Surprise it is me from Savannah Georgia. We will be here for 2 days as DH has dialysis here tomorrrow. We leave here Wednesday for Ocala. Will try to catch up on the chatter a little later. When we arrived in Savannah it was 93 degrees and sunny with a humidity factor of 79%. Been having loud claps of thunder but so far no rain. Temp has now dropped to 75 degrees with some lite rain and humidity at 89%. A/C is wonderful. Had lunch at the nearby IHOP. Don't have this pancake joint where we live, wish we did. Yummy food. We left Erie on Saturday instead of Friday and were making wonderful driving time inspite of it raining the whole way, until we were 15 miles from our destination. There had been an accident ahead of us and were stuck on the highway from 3:15 in the afternoon till 6pm. Our usual hotel was full no room at the inn, second hotel didn't take animals and finally got last room at third hotel we tried. the time 7:30 pm. Heck of a day. Lovely since. Must scoot for now, as thunder about.Will see if I can get back later. love to all. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Ladies. Surprise it is me from Savannah Georgia. We will be here for 2 days as DH has dialysis here tomorrrow. We leave here Wednesday for Ocala. Will try to catch up on the chatter a little later. When we arrived in Savannah it was 93 degrees and sunny with a humidity factor of 79%. Been having loud claps of thunder but so far no rain. Temp has now dropped to 75 degrees with some lite rain and humidity at 89%. A/C is wonderful. Had lunch at the nearby IHOP. Don't have this pancake joint where we live, wish we did. Yummy food. We left Erie on Saturday instead of Friday and were making wonderful driving time inspite of it raining the whole way, until we were 15 miles from our destination. There had been an accident ahead of us and were stuck on the highway from 3:15 in the afternoon till 6pm. Our usual hotel was full no room at the inn, second hotel didn't take animals and finally got last room at third hotel we tried. the time 7:30 pm. Heck of a day. Lovely since. Must scoot for now, as thunder about.Will see if I can get back later. love to all. Purly


Sorry your journey hasn't been straight forward. I hope DH's dialysis goes well tomorrow and that the remainder of your journey goes without a hitch!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! I think he's a bit safer. Yes, a good, drenching rainstorm would be great! Minus the lightning, which is what apprently started most of this fire. I heard on the news that they are saying it is the biggest wildfire in the U.S.


I'm glad things are looking safer for your ds.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks! I think he's a bit safer. Yes, a good, drenching rainstorm would be great! Minus the lightning, which is what apprently started most of this fire. I heard on the news that they are saying it is the biggest wildfire in the U.S.


Is your son one of the firefighters? Glad he is safer!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry your journey hasn't been straight forward. I hope DH's dialysis goes well tomorrow and that the remainder of your journey goes without a hitch!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm glad things are looking safer for your ds.


Thanks, Rebecca!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Is your son one of the firefighters? Glad he is safer!


No, he's actually working on one of the new marijuana farms that have been licensed since it was legalized in our state. They've been working for about 2-/2 months getting things built and set up per state regulations (and there a lot of them).


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine is a pen as well, but the rubber part may be too soft. I use it in one hand and a finger on the other to hint and peck type.
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading to a android smartphone of some sort... My current phone is pretty bare bones.


The androids are good, I personally like Samsung, but that is just me - enjoy the process of choosing! I am getting a Samsung Note 3 next


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> gooood mornign I slept fantastic...The synus in my side (or is it scyatica) is paining so I may have to give dancing a miss. OH yea, and one of my teeth with the filling fallen out has snapped right down to the gum. I have this little spike just sticking out of my gum. They have to last until after my hols.
> 
> I may go to s and b today and try and knit. I wish i could get excited. I took knitting away with me asnd knitted 2 lines!
> 
> have a great day


Could the dentist pack it with a pain killer and temp stuff until you get home??? I know there is not a tooth left, but they can pack the area around the spike. Pack some clove oil,,, Darn, you are having some little demons poking you all over.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> gooood mornign I slept fantastic...The synus in my side (or is it scyatica) is paining so I may have to give dancing a miss. OH yea, and one of my teeth with the filling fallen out has snapped right down to the gum. I have this little spike just sticking out of my gum. They have to last until after my hols.
> 
> I may go to s and b today and try and knit. I wish i could get excited. I took knitting away with me asnd knitted 2 lines!
> 
> have a great day


Could the dentist pack it with a pain killer and temp stuff until you get home??? I know there is not a tooth left, but they can pack the area around the spike. Pack some clove oil,,, Darn, you are having some little demons poking you all over.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:07 am EST and 16'C (61'F). Sunny and humid for today. I'll stay in the aircon today.
> I frogged what I was working on. My math just doesn't work anymore, even with a calculator. Fuzzy yarn doesn't frog well. I re-calculated and it's working out better now.


Tell me about it! The Swiss cheese looking thing I've pulled out número use times is a real bear... Especially the cast-on stitches over the bound off ones...... I'm not even sure I'm gong to LIKE it when it's done. Glad yours is working out better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think I have the same bug. Cold medicine isn`t making any difference. Still stuffed.


Just took a big teaspoon of local honey and I can almost breathe...... The pills are doing little, if anything. The honey makes my raw throat from the drainage feel better, every it is not a cure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did you get to see both Toronto races? They really pushed the drivers holding both races on the same day. They had to cancel the race on Saturday due to fog. And we have heavy fog along the lake again today. It's not usually a problem but our nights have been very cool for this time of year which is causing the fog off the lake.


We saw all of the second race, but couldn't find coverage of the first. Fog? Looked like a hard rain to me Saturday. We actually had cool weather too and may get some more I another week but it is horrid and not this week.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Went to mom's today and have sorted out two large green garbage bags of shoes for charity and a moving box and garbage bag full of those to go with her.. Counted at lest 25 slips in one drawer but couldn't get her to part with a one yet. So many things I know she won't wear... Had all I could handle so will probably stay home from sit and stitch and do a little more in the morning some can drop off some boxes when I do the walk through tomorrow. Unfortunately, mover has not returned calls so still no date....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Hope everyone is doing well. Got my walk in this a.m. Our temps are much more moderate this week. Had some rain yesterday and more predicted this week. DS seems to be doing ok. They are back on property. Says they are putting out hotspots as needed. They were sharing fire watch duties ivernight. Fire is about 2% contained. A little progress but still a long way to go. Mr Ric is doing great. Sees doc for post op visit tomorrow and then will have a few weeks of physical therapy. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


Glad there is some Improvement and they can be back on property. Wish we would get more coverage here.

Glad Mr. Ric is doing so well. He can be the therapy rock star!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I was watching him only the other day.


His Polaroid camera commercials were the best! Told mom today and she thought he was "awfully young" to die at 86. Guess when you are 93 that makes sense.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Looked after all the boys this morning, they played for ages then sent the little one to find them, there they were 3 in a bed with a sheet over them, I COULDN'T FIND THEM ! They thought it all great fun & gave me a little peace.,
> They are round tomorrow as DD is still at work. It's my youngest DD's birthday so we are going to the park for a picnic lunch. My DH is off too tomorrow. After we take the family home I have an appointment at hospital. I have a cataract which needs removing according to my optometrist, one more thing to worry about! Have a good night everyone, I'm off to sew more bunting!


Had hoped to have one removed this year but it is stalled. Everyone says it is easy peasy these days. I cringe watching mom get a shot in the eye every couple,of months, but they numb it really well. I want to be knocked out with a big hammer!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Ladies. Surprise it is me from Savannah Georgia. We will be here for 2 days as DH has dialysis here tomorrrow. We leave here Wednesday for Ocala. Will try to catch up on the chatter a little later. When we arrived in Savannah it was 93 degrees and sunny with a humidity factor of 79%. Been having loud claps of thunder but so far no rain. Temp has now dropped to 75 degrees with some lite rain and humidity at 89%. A/C is wonderful. Had lunch at the nearby IHOP. Don't have this pancake joint where we live, wish we did. Yummy food. We left Erie on Saturday instead of Friday and were making wonderful driving time inspite of it raining the whole way, until we were 15 miles from our destination. There had been an accident ahead of us and were stuck on the highway from 3:15 in the afternoon till 6pm. Our usual hotel was full no room at the inn, second hotel didn't take animals and finally got last room at third hotel we tried. the time 7:30 pm. Heck of a day. Lovely since. Must scoot for now, as thunder about.mlm
> OWill see if I can get back later. love to all. Purly


Hope tomorrow goes a lot smoother for you. I've been stuck in a shut down highway do to accident when the pat close too and really think I could have walked home faster!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The androids are good, I personally like Samsung, but that is just me - enjoy the process of choosing! I am getting a Samsung Note 3 next


I'm definitely checking that out when the time comes


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello Ladies. Surprise it is me from Savannah Georgia. We will be here for 2 days as DH has dialysis here tomorrrow. We leave here Wednesday for Ocala. Will try to catch up on the chatter a little later. When we arrived in Savannah it was 93 degrees and sunny with a humidity factor of 79%. Been having loud claps of thunder but so far no rain. Temp has now dropped to 75 degrees with some lite rain and humidity at 89%. A/C is wonderful. Had lunch at the nearby IHOP. Don't have this pancake joint where we live, wish we did. Yummy food. We left Erie on Saturday instead of Friday and were making wonderful driving time inspite of it raining the whole way, until we were 15 miles from our destination. There had been an accident ahead of us and were stuck on the highway from 3:15 in the afternoon till 6pm. Our usual hotel was full no room at the inn, second hotel didn't take animals and finally got last room at third hotel we tried. the time 7:30 pm. Heck of a day. Lovely since. Must scoot for now, as thunder about.Will see if I can get back later. love to all. Purly


Hope you managed a good nights rest after that journey. Good luck with next leg of the journey. Xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Had hoped to have one removed this year but it is stalled. Everyone says it is easy peasy these days. I cringe watching mom get a shot in the eye every couple,of months, but they numb it really well. I want to be knocked out with a big hammer!


I shall need a hammer, I don't mind any treatment but my eyes!!!!! Just hope they can do it reasonably soon as it's so annoying.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from hot and sunny Surrey.
Pearlie, sorry you got stuck in a traffic jam, hope the rest of the journey goes smoothly.#
Jyx I glad your Mum is not wanting to take absolutely everything with her, it's a step in the right direction.
Going down to do some bits of shopping before it gets too warm and then I' m off out for lunch with the coven.
Going to take it easy tomorrow as Thursday I go to the seaside to meet Chris, Londy, Rebecca and Saxy. Swimming cossies at the ready. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I shall need a hammer, I don't mind any treatment but my eyes!!!!! Just hope they can do it reasonably soon as it's so annoying.xx


I'm with you on that, mine will need doing sometime.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo of the bunting I have been making...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the bunting I have been making...


Beautiful, good job!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its sunny again today. I think I might go to over 60's, but I've got so much to do in the way of housework. My bedroom is a tip....I cant go away and leave it like this, just in case we are broken into. I'm not having burglars thinking I'm untidy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Lovely day on the beach at Dymchurch with the kids yesterday but very hot!! Having a quiet one today but they are bored already, lol!! xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the bunting I have been making...


Pretty!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Lovely day on the beach at Dymchurch with the kids yesterday but very hot!! Having a quiet one today but they are bored already, lol!! xxxxx


Get some blankets out and create a den.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A lovely day here again. DH and I are off for a walk by the river today. We went up Box Hill yesterday, it was beautiful up there...and cool under the trees!
I learnt about Labilliere's grave which I hadn't known about before! http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/wra-1356328121950/view-page/item424410/


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Get some blankets out and create a den.


How Funny you should say that, that's what they've been doing! They are now playing chess!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dear friend,
> This is my first begging letter.........I need yarn to stop my addiction and since you have won some extra money on the lottery you may not need it and want to give it to a discerning case, haha.....
> 
> Well done you saxy......


and no-one would deserve it more, but I need wool too. I don't know what for but I must do


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Little Madam took her first ballet and tap exams today, so she had to have two different hair styles. No I don;t know why..
> 
> Oops looks like she took her exams sideways. :lol:


beautifully done. Well done to the hairdresser. Did LM pass? Silly question really.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> beautifully done. Well done to the hairdresser. Did LM pass? Silly question really.


Hi Saxy, just been out for lunch with the cove. LM doesnt get the results for a while, but het teachers said she did ok. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the bunting I have been making...


Wow, lots of work. Looks great!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Get some blankets out and create a den.


Not in this heat!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Saxy, just been out for lunch with the cove. LM doesnt get the results for a while, but het teachers said she did ok. Xx


of course she did!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the bunting I have been making...


That is lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Lovely day on the beach at Dymchurch with the kids yesterday but very hot!! Having a quiet one today but they are bored already, lol!! xxxxx


Isn't that how it always goes, it is almost time for mine to go back to school they have another week off.....aaaaahhhhhh....man....bummer :thumbdown:

Their school books and supplies arrived yesterday.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well summer has returned to Southern Indiana it is HOT today, I am going to sit in the air conditioning and knit on this all in one sweater after I go to the store making hamburger helper cheeseburger macaroni and fried green tomatoes for dinner...yum!.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Off to the store 
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.


Oh no. That's an awful thing to have happen. Sending healing hugs to you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.


Oh bless you, it always happens to you, hope you feel better after your nap xxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Still in Savannah Ga. Sunny and very warm, in th 90's and very very humid. DH and I had the continental breakfast at the hotel this morning.Very good. I who never eat breakfast did so this morning. probably cause I didn't have to cook it. Took DH to dialysis. What an adventure for a 3 mile drive. Got off at wrong exit. Tried numerous times to find this center without success. The street it is on is not marked. Finally had to call the center and they guided us in. DH set the gps to get me back to the hotel. Only problem it took me in the wrong direction. Finally got back after a half hour fiddly drive. This trip has sure been an adventure so far.

Haven't read the back chatter but did see that Pam's son is in midst of lage forest fire. Sending prayers for his safety and everyone elses safety and hugs to you Pam and Mr. Ric.We all know what it is like to worry aout our children.

GS you say the cutest things. Told Kenny you were worried about burglars breaking in and they thinking you weren't a tidy house keeper. We had chuckles over it. Hope you are feeling better.

Saxy hope your cellulitis heals quickly. So sorry this happened to you.Wasit a spider bite???

Purple hope you and the girls have a grand time at the beach. Bikinis anyone???? Your DGD has beautiful hair. Loved the long braid.

Jynx don't harm yourself trying to do everything yourself.Hope those movers get in touch soon.

I really need to try and read all the that I have missed. Hugs around. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, it always happens to you, hope you feel better after your nap xxxxxxx


Lovely avatar, Londy!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Ladies. Surprise it is me from Savannah Georgia. We will be here for 2 days as DH has dialysis here tomorrrow. We leave here Wednesday for Ocala. Will try to catch up on the chatter a little later. When we arrived in Savannah it was 93 degrees and sunny with a humidity factor of 79%. Been having loud claps of thunder but so far no rain. Temp has now dropped to 75 degrees with some lite rain and humidity at 89%. A/C is wonderful. Had lunch at the nearby IHOP. Don't have this pancake joint where we live, wish we did. Yummy food. We left Erie on Saturday instead of Friday and were making wonderful driving time inspite of it raining the whole way, until we were 15 miles from our destination. There had been an accident ahead of us and were stuck on the highway from 3:15 in the afternoon till 6pm. Our usual hotel was full no room at the inn, second hotel didn't take animals and finally got last room at third hotel we tried. the time 7:30 pm. Heck of a day. Lovely since. Must scoot for now, as thunder about.Will see if I can get back later. love to all. Purly


Hello Purly, it does sound like it was a heck of a day, one can only hope that the rest of your journey is as good as the majority of the first day xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the bunting I have been making...


That looks great, how big are the flags? I gave up on my flags. It's my DD's birthday & I never got the bunting done so I am going to finish it for Little O.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Lovely day on the beach at Dymchurch with the kids yesterday but very hot!! Having a quiet one today but they are bored already, lol!! xxxxx


Look at you, all dolled up! Hope you had a good day today? I was just outside your rear entrance, wanted to see where you lived so I can find it on Thursday. Just got home from St. Mary's hospital. I have to have a cataract removed as soon as they can fit me in, I also have one on my so called good eye. That's my teeth yesterday, eyes today, just need my hearing checked & I will be a new woman! Just off to spend the evening with both my girls, to celebrate DD' s birthday. A bottle, DVD & a chat , don't know when we last spent time on our own.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.


Poor you, I hope resting will make you feel better. Hugs


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How Funny you should say that, that's what they've been doing! They are now playing chess!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Saxy hope you are feeling better by Thursday.

Purly sorry the trip to and from DH's dialysis was not good. Hope things make a turn for better soon drive wise!

Binky I can hardly believe you are back to school so soon.

Chris how quickly do you think you will get an appointment for the cataract?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a lovely day out with DH. We walked by the river and found a great pub with a huge beer garden, so we sat a long time drinking, chatting and me knitting. We then walked back to the car the long way round. Now I feel exhausted!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, it always happens to you, hope you feel better after your nap xxxxxxx


Who's the glamour girl in your avatar? Very nice xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I had a lovely day out with DH. We walked by the river and found a great pub with a huge beer garden, so we sat a long time drinking, chatting and me knitting. We then walked back to the car the long way round. Now I feel exhausted!!!


Glad you had a good time. Have a rest tomorrow so you are fit to swim the Channel on Thursday. xxx Will pm you later with info on train platforms at Gatwik xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.


Get better quickly, we need you fighting fit for Thursday. Healing hug (((((((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you had a good time. Have a rest tomorrow so you are fit to swim the Channel on Thursday. xxx Will pm you later with info on train platforms at Gatwik xx


Ok. I will text you when I'm on the train so you know which carriage I'm in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looks great, how big are the flags? I gave up on my flags. It's my DD's birthday & I never got the bunting done so I am going to finish it for Little O.


I used a piece of A4 paper folded in half lengthways and them cut from centre bottom to out top to give the shape. Then just a single turn in and zigzag stitched. The ones I am making for LM are a bit smaller and double sided.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Look at you, all dolled up! Hope you had a good day today? I was just outside your rear entrance, wanted to see where you lived so I can find it on Thursday. Just got home from St. Mary's hospital. I have to have a cataract removed as soon as they can fit me in, I also have one on my so called good eye. That's my teeth yesterday, eyes today, just need my hearing checked & I will be a new woman! Just off to spend the evening with both my girls, to celebrate DD' s birthday. A bottle, DVD & a chat , don't know when we last spent time on our own.


Sounds like a lovely way to spend the evening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, I hope you can have a relaxing rest of the day ready for your travels tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I had a lovely day out with DH. We walked by the river and found a great pub with a huge beer garden, so we sat a long time drinking, chatting and me knitting. We then walked back to the car the long way round. Now I feel exhausted!!!


What a great day you two had! :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great day you two had! :thumbup:


Indeed, I'm sitting here now thinking I need to go to bed though!

Any news from ds?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Indeed, I'm sitting here now thinking I need to go to bed though!
> 
> Any news from ds?


I don't blame you. As of this a.m., I guess all is as good as can be expected. Apparently the fire is about 16% contained. DS and the other guys who live on the property are keeping an eye out for any fires that may crop up on their property and putting them out. So far no damage to their property and they have a generator now so have electricity. It has also rained a little over there today with much more expected tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Still in Savannah Ga. Sunny and very warm, in th 90's and very very humid. DH and I had the continental breakfast at the hotel this morning.Very good. I who never eat breakfast did so this morning. probably cause I didn't have to cook it. Took DH to dialysis. What an adventure for a 3 mile drive. Got off at wrong exit. Tried numerous times to find this center without success. The street it is on is not marked. Finally had to call the center and they guided us in. DH set the gps to get me back to the hotel. Only problem it took me in the wrong direction. Finally got back after a half hour fiddly drive. This trip has sure been an adventure so far.
> 
> Haven't read the back chatter but did see that Pam's son is in midst of lage forest fire. Sending prayers for his safety and everyone elses safety and hugs to you Pam and Mr. Ric.We all know what it is like to worry aout our children.
> 
> ...


Take it easy sweetie, hope the rest of the trip is less eventful!! I certainly would fancy the bikini style, I am going to stitch about 6 together so that they cover my requirements!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely avatar, Londy!


Thank you Pam, it was taken at the dinner dance my friends held. I am not good at having my pic taken if I know, I always 'ham it up' but this one caught me unawares!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Look at you, all dolled up! Hope you had a good day today? I was just outside your rear entrance, wanted to see where you lived so I can find it on Thursday. Just got home from St. Mary's hospital. I have to have a cataract removed as soon as they can fit me in, I also have one on my so called good eye. That's my teeth yesterday, eyes today, just need my hearing checked & I will be a new woman! Just off to spend the evening with both my girls, to celebrate DD' s birthday. A bottle, DVD & a chat , don't know when we last spent time on our own.


Hope you had a lovely evening!! You should have knocked while you were here, the gks were here to entertain you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I had a lovely day out with DH. We walked by the river and found a great pub with a huge beer garden, so we sat a long time drinking, chatting and me knitting. We then walked back to the car the long way round. Now I feel exhausted!!!


You might be exhausted but it sounds wonderful and probably did you the world of good!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Who's the glamour girl in your avatar? Very nice xxxxx


Thank you, I also actually like this one!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I also actually like this one!! xxx


I like you in all your photos xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I had a lovely day out with DH. We walked by the river and found a great pub with a huge beer garden, so we sat a long time drinking, chatting and me knitting. We then walked back to the car the long way round. Now I feel exhausted!!!


Sounds like a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hope you had a lovely evening!! You should have knocked while you were here, the gks were here to entertain you!!! xxxx


I was in a state as I had had drops & couldn't see a thing( Bill was driving by the way!)
Just back from DD's us girls had a good time. My daughters both ended up very p.......ed! It's a long time since I have seen them both so happy together. Hangovers will be around in the morning, I'm turning off my phone so they can't get to me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam, it was taken at the dinner dance my friends held. I am not good at having my pic taken if I know, I always 'ham it up' but this one caught me unawares!!!


I think you look great! I don't like having mine taken either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you had a lovely evening!! You should have knocked while you were here, the gks were here to entertain you!!! xxxx


I can so picture just exactly where she was!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I like you in all your photos xx


Me, too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> He still works and is a two story house with mom needing to sleep upstairs. I think his wife is leaving for Colorado this week for a three week Music in the Mountains (She is a flute player.) He is taking some vacation to join her at some point so I am pretty sure he is unavailable. It just irks me a little that the boys don"t miss any of their "fun" times and I do.. just the way it is... and one more reason why I want her living in a community so that I can actually make plans away as well.


I don't know him but I want to look him in the eyes snd say"help your sister!" I have no one to help either except mu son and he needs pushing at times which makes me feel it's not worth it if I have to push. My frirnd's are kind but I don't ask if I can help it. The motor of My car was running but it stopped with traffic coming. The first car slid to the side and the nice man asked if I was ok. I told him how it was and my son said turn it off snd pump the brake and restart it. It then moved and I golf the man I was ok. So I took it to the transmission man and got a cab home. This cab rattled and the driver tho a nice man talked to himself and drove fast ...I prayed all the way home. Today the repair man said the car is fine. I think the mat was too far under the pedals. This happened twice before but I forget. They cleaned it a few months ago and put the mat in and I never noticed. Im taking the mats out. This repair man is so nice. He didn't charge me for his time tho I insisted I wanted to pay him. I'm glad tho because my budget is tight for a while. You have been doing fine so far and you will be ok. You are moving in the right direction. Progress not perfection. One day at a time.you are a very capable lady. I admire the way you are coping.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi to you too Polly. I hope you manage to have a good sleep.


I may need my b12 shot. I sleep on the couch for hours..not sure I should be this tired. My friend squeezed me in today for a quick lunch and took me to pick up the car. She had a few errands to do. Glad not to have to ride in a taxi and we had a nice chat. When I don't have a car I feel like I'm on a desert island. My claustrophobia kicks in I think.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You might be exhausted but it sounds wonderful and probably did you the world of good!!! xxx


You are right.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I may need my b12 shot. I sleep on the couch for hours..not sure I should be this tired. My friend squeezed me in today for a quick lunch and took me to pick up the car. She had a few errands to do. Glad not to have to ride in a taxi and we had a nice chat. When I don't have a car I feel like I'm on a desert island. My claustrophobia kicks in I think.


She sounds like a nice friend. I'm glad all is OK with the car. Don't you just dislike car trouble!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I was going to go for a swim today but I have decided against it. I'm too tired and want to save my energy for tomorrow. I'm going to clear a space and have a play with my new sewing machine instead.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was going to go for a swim today but I have decided against it. I'm too tired and want to save my energy for tomorrow. I'm going to clear a space and have a play with my new sewing machine instead.


Take it easy and enjoy playing with your new toy. I shall look forward to hearing all about it tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you on that, mine will need doing sometime.xx


I can't even put eye drops in successfully... Another KP friend had the surgery today and said it was fast and easy. She could read the road signs on the way home!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morni g from sunny Surrey. Another lovely day here. Like Lifeline I'm having a lazy day and saving my energy for tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the bunting I have been making...


Love all the prints. We don't do buntings over here much other than patriotic draped ones... It would be fun


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its sunny again today. I think I might go to over 60's, but I've got so much to do in the way of housework. My bedroom is a tip....I cant go away and leave it like this, just in case we are broken into. I'm not having burglars thinking I'm untidy.


But it will be so much easier for them to find things if they are strew about!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't even put eye drops in successfully... Another KP friend had the surgery today and said it was fast and easy. She could read the road signs on the way home!!!


Hi Jynx, that sounds reassuri g, thanks. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Morning It is 3:30 AM here and I need to try to sleep. Sure would appreciate a note on how you two are getting from Ohio to Toronto and dates and hotel... I need to get on that once mom is settled.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.


Hope you are feeling better soon. Was it mosquito bites?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Still in Savannah Ga. Sunny and very warm, in th 90's and very very humid. DH and I had the continental breakfast at the hotel this morning.Very good. I who never eat breakfast did so this morning. probably cause I didn't have to cook it. Took DH to dialysis. What an adventure for a 3 mile drive. Got off at wrong exit. Tried numerous times to find this center without success. The street it is on is not marked. Finally had to call the center and they guided us in. DH set the gps to get me back to the hotel. Only problem it took me in the wrong direction. Finally got back after a half hour fiddly drive. This trip has sure been an adventure so far.
> 
> Jynx don't harm yourself trying to do everything yourself.Hope those movers get in touch soon.
> 
> I really need to try and read all the that I have missed. Hugs around. Purly


You are really going to be ready for a vacation when you finally get there! Those GPS ladies are not as clever as they think...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Look at you, all dolled up! Hope you had a good day today? I was just outside your rear entrance, wanted to see where you lived so I can find it on Thursday. Just got home from St. Mary's hospital. I have to have a cataract removed as soon as they can fit me in, I also have one on my so called good eye. That's my teeth yesterday, eyes today, just need my hearing checked & I will be a new woman! Just off to spend the evening with both my girls, to celebrate DD' s birthday. A bottle, DVD & a chat , don't know when we last spent time on our own.


Don't do like me... I mixed up the ear drops and the eye drops... Not good,,,(I have cataracts on both eyes as well, but neither one bothers me. I guess the "good" eye is pretty far off.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I like you in all your photos xx


  :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love all the prints. We don't do buntings over here much other than patriotic draped ones... It would be fun


It's become a'thing' over here in the last few years. I like to see it, it makes for a cheery place.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I don't know him but I want to look him in the eyes snd say"help your sister!" I have no one to help either except mu son and he needs pushing at times which makes me feel it's not worth it if I have to push. My frirnd's are kind but I don't ask if I can help it. The motor of My car was running but it stopped with traffic coming. The first car slid to the side and the nice man asked if I was ok. I told him how it was and my son said turn it off snd pump the brake and restart it. It then moved and I golf the man I was ok. So I took it to the transmission man and got a cab home. This cab rattled and the driver tho a nice man talked to himself and drove fast ...I prayed all the way home. Today the repair man said the car is fine. I think the mat was too far under the pedals. This happened twice before but I forget. They cleaned it a few months ago and put the mat in and I never noticed. Im taking the mats out. This repair man is so nice. He didn't charge me for his time tho I insisted I wanted to pay him. I'm glad tho because my budget is tight for a while. You have been doing fine so far and you will be ok. You are moving in the right direction. Progress not perfection. One day at a time.you are a very capable lady. I admire the way you are coping.


I have had that mat-under-the-pedals thing happen to me and it is very scary! So glad you didn't need to spend your money getting it repaired! x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam, it was taken at the dinner dance my friends held. I am not good at having my pic taken if I know, I always 'ham it up' but this one caught me unawares!!!


Great picture... Lovely dress.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Morning It is 3:30 AM here and I need to try to sleep. Sure would appreciate a note on how you two are getting from Ohio to Toronto and dates and hotel... I need to get on that once mom is settled.


Purple knows the answer to that one, I'm afraid I am playing the passenger on this one! I know we are getting a train from Windsor to Toronto but not sure about the rest. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's become a'thing' over here in the last few years. I like to see it, it makes for a cheery place.


I've made lots for new babies and children's' bedrooms , they are a fun way to use up scraps and I'm lucky because my machine does applique embroidery!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

quote=Dreamweaver]Great picture... Lovely dress.[/quote]

Thank you! It looks a bit misty because I couldn't download the original pic so I took a photo of the computer screen and the dress came from a charity shop in good old Camden!! x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I don't know him but I want to look him in the eyes snd say"help your sister!" I have no one to help either except mu son and he needs pushing at times which makes me feel it's not worth it if I have to push. My frirnd's are kind but I don't ask if I can help it. The motor of My car was running but it stopped with traffic coming. The first car slid to the side and the nice man asked if I was ok. I told him how it was and my son said turn it off snd pump the brake and restart it. It then moved and I golf the man I was ok. So I took it to the transmission man and got a cab home. This cab rattled and the driver tho a nice man talked to himself and drove fast ...I prayed all the way home. Today the repair man said the car is fine. I think the mat was too far under the pedals. This happened twice before but I forget. They cleaned it a few months ago and put the mat in and I never noticed. Im taking the mats out. This repair man is so nice. He didn't charge me for his time tho I insisted I wanted to pay him. I'm glad tho because my budget is tight for a while. You have been doing fine so far and you will be ok. You are moving in the right direction. Progress not perfection. One day at a time.you are a very capable lady. I admire the way you are coping.


Oh Dear! That could have been bad. So glad you and the car are OK. I have seen the mats get caught under the gas pedal. I would take them out as well.

Didn't do so well with mom today... Appreciate nthe vote of confidence. That is why I am up at 4 in the ... Can't sleep trying to figure out just how to find a new mover tomorrow and get mom more with the program.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I may need my b12 shot. I sleep on the couch for hours..not sure I should be this tired. My friend squeezed me in today for a quick lunch and took me to pick up the car. She had a few errands to do. Glad not to have to ride in a taxi and we had a nice chat. When I don't have a car I feel like I'm on a desert island. My claustrophobia kicks in I think.


I don't even drive mine that much, but want to know I CAN leave at any time...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's become a'thing' over here in the last few years. I like to see it, it makes for a cheery place.


Agreed. I have seen a couple in children's rooms with their names, but that is about it. Maybe I'll start a fad here...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to try a pill and get some sleep. DH will have a fit if he finds me up at this hour. BTW, I started the fungal medication today... YEAH. I also can breathe tonight.. Maybe the summer cold/allergy got baked out today. It was a scorcher


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purple knows the answer to that one, I'm afraid I am playing the passenger on this one! I know we are getting a train from Windsor to Toronto but not sure about the rest. xxx


Morning Honey, I've sent Jynx all the information now. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just told you all what I'm up to on here and then found I was locked out. Once again...Im going shopping with the boys for some clothes for them. Youd think USA didnt have any!!!!. Im sp much looking forward to this (NOT)....Its dull here today. I


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, it always happens to you, hope you feel better after your nap xxxxxxx


I'm afraid it does often happen if you have cellulitis. But I know what to do now. And it does get you an instant doctor's appointment. Strangely I am bored of sitting with my feet up now! Roll on tomorrow - I'll rest on Friday!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

my laptop stopped priniting, because I hit the wrong knob!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy hope your cellulitis heals quickly. So sorry this happened to you.Wasit a spider bite???
> 
> Purple hope you and the girls have a grand time at the beach. Bikinis anyone???? Your DGD has beautiful hair. Loved the long braid.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely avatar, Londy!


I agree totally. You look even more beautiful in that blue.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm afraid it does often happen if you have cellulitis. But I know what to do now. And it does get you an instant doctor's appointment. Strangely I am bored of sitting with my feet up now! Roll on tomorrow - I'll rest on Friday!


Morning Saxy, looks like the weather is going to be good tomorrow. I've sorted out where I'm meeting Lifeline at Gatport Airwick. She is going to hang out of the train and I will run and jump on. So looking forward to seeing you, have a good rest today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy hope your cellulitis heals quickly. So sorry this happened to you.Wasit a spider bite???
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> my laptop stopped priniting, because I hit the wrong knob!


Hitting the wrong knob can be such a problem


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

.

We will all have a grand time tomorrow. We will start in the cafe over the beach for coffee and go with the flow. 

Flo will dig out her bikini!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you had a lovely evening!! You should have knocked while you were here, the gks were here to entertain you!!! xxxx


I cannot imagine being that close to any of you and not inviting myself! As PurpleFi will attest.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I also actually like this one!! xxx


Your hair looks great in it as well. Just as I think my avatar is the essence of me, this one is of you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I like you in all your photos xx


and even more in the flesh.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was going to go for a swim today but I have decided against it. I'm too tired and want to save my energy for tomorrow. I'm going to clear a space and have a play with my new sewing machine instead.


I don't understand that last sentence 'clear a space' and then get to use it? That only happens here every other Christmas when my brothers come down and we use the large dining table. If I clear a space I get told 'finally somewhere I can put things' My sewing machine (unused) is on the corner of the table, but surrounded.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy hope your cellulitis heals quickly. So sorry this happened to you.Wasit a spider bite???
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hitting the wrong knob can be such a problem


Its the story of my life....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't even put eye drops in successfully... Another KP friend had the surgery today and said it was fast and easy. She could read the road signs on the way home!!!


My brother had both done, four weeks apart and said the same thing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> .
> 
> We will all have a grand time tomorrow. We will start in the cafe over the beach for coffee and go with the flow.
> 
> Flo will dig out her bikini!


Ive got to try my cossie on to see if it fits......I wonr bare my body in public, but I will share it with the family round the pool at the villa.

londy...i love your photo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ooooh Saxy...It would be lovely if I was there. (well for me anyway)...How are you feeling today love.


We wish you were with us too and so does Flo. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to try a pill and get some sleep. DH will have a fit if he finds me up at this hour. BTW, I started the fungal medication today... YEAH. I also can breathe tonight.. Maybe the summer cold/allergy got baked out today. It was a scorcher


That's great. It must be a relief and should help you sleep better when you finally do get to sleep.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> my laptop stopped priniting, because I hit the wrong knob!


Oh Susan, what are we going to do with you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to do stuff, have a great day everyone. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Saxy, looks like the weather is going to be good tomorrow. I've sorted out where I'm meeting Lifeline at Gatport Airwick. She is going to hang out of the train and I will run and jump on. So looking forward to seeing you, have a good rest today. xx


a few clouds in the morning then a typical blue sky afternoon for Worthing. Don't get burned while in your cossies.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am sure we will be able to force ourselves :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


just out of friendship for me of course.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd better go and get ready for this shopping experience. Ive promised GS1 a pair of jeans. GS2 has had 2 but are a lot cheaper than the ones R would like. We shall see.......supreising what a cuddle does.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

bye giels...its been nice chatting, seems ages doesnt it....see you later,,,,xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hitting the wrong knob can be such a problem


hitting the right one might be a good idea. Oops, vicious daydream!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ooooh Saxy...It would be lovely if I was there. (well for me anyway)...How are you feeling today love.


I wish you would be here. It would really make my day. It would be wonderful for all of us. I am feeling better today, but my leg is still playing belisha beacons.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I was going to go for a swim today but I have decided against it. I'm too tired and want to save my energy for tomorrow. I'm going to clear a space and have a play with my new sewing machine instead.


That sounds a plan, enjoy your new toy. I am so looking forward to meeting you in the morning!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't even put eye drops in successfully... Another KP friend had the surgery today and said it was fast and easy. She could read the road signs on the way home!!!


They told me I would only need reading classes after the surgery on both eyes!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy hope your cellulitis heals quickly. So sorry this happened to you.Wasit a spider bite???
> ...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy hope your cellulitis heals quickly. So sorry this happened to you.Wasit a spider bite???
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That sounds a plan, enjoy your new toy. I am so looking forward to meeting you in the morning!


Ditto. :-D


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot imagine being that close to any of you and not inviting myself! As PurpleFi will attest.


If I had had my phone to call I would of! I couldn't see anyway!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> ooooh Saxy...It would be lovely if I was there. (well for me anyway)...How are you feeling today love.


I would love to see you too GS


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sure we will be able to endure it if it makes you happy and saves face in your duties!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I know, and I do appreciate you taking time out of your day at the seaside to do this for me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to try a pill and get some sleep. DH will have a fit if he finds me up at this hour. BTW, I started the fungal medication today... YEAH. I also can breathe tonight.. Maybe the summer cold/allergy got baked out today. It was a scorcher


Hope the meds kick in really quickly and you get back all the strength you need right now!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, I've sent Jynx all the information now. xx


Can you send it to me too, pretty please, just so I can remind you if you forget what we're doing??!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy hope your cellulitis heals quickly. So sorry this happened to you.Wasit a spider bite???
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I agree totally. You look even more beautiful in that blue.


Aw, shucks!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and even more in the flesh.


Oh stoppit, you girls!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh stoppit, you girls!!!


shan't


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Still in Savannah Ga. Sunny and very warm, in th 90's and very very humid. DH and I had the continental breakfast at the hotel this morning.Very good. I who never eat breakfast did so this morning. probably cause I didn't have to cook it. Took DH to dialysis. What an adventure for a 3 mile drive. Got off at wrong exit. Tried numerous times to find this center without success. The street it is on is not marked. Finally had to call the center and they guided us in. DH set the gps to get me back to the hotel. Only problem it took me in the wrong direction. Finally got back after a half hour fiddly drive. This trip has sure been an adventure so far.
> 
> Haven't read the back chatter but did see that Pam's son is in midst of lage forest fire. Sending prayers for his safety and everyone elses safety and hugs to you Pam and Mr. Ric.We all know what it is like to worry aout our children.
> 
> ...


We updated our gps before we left this time because four years ago we had the same adventure it kept telling us we had arrived at our condo on the right and it was a large empty lot, didn't have that problem this time she was spot on hope you have a carefree trip the rest of the way!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Who's the glamour girl in your avatar? Very nice xxxxx


I agree love the avatar!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Take it easy sweetie, hope the rest of the trip is less eventful!! I certainly would fancy the bikini style, I am going to stitch about 6 together so that they cover my requirements!!! xxxxx


They don't leave much to the imagination do they  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> .
> 
> We will all have a grand time tomorrow. We will start in the cafe over the beach for coffee and go with the flow.
> 
> Flo will dig out her bikini!


Sounds like an absolutely wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh stoppit, you girls!!!


But it's very much the truth!! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can you send it to me too, pretty please, just so I can remind you if you forget what we're doing??!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Are you safe with 'information', you might leave it at home. PM on it's way


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lisa ans Pam, wish you could join us too. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I know, and I do appreciate you taking time out of your day at the seaside to do this for me.


 :-D :-D :-D

It will be the treat of the day especially as coffee is involved...wool and coffee, what a great combination!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa ans Pam, wish you could join us too. xxxx


Oh, I do, too!!! I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> We updated our gps before we left this time because four years ago we had the same adventure it kept telling us we had arrived at our condo on the right and it was a large empty lot, didn't have that problem this time she was spot on hope you have a carefree trip the rest of the way!


Hope the journey goes well too. GPS are great, when they get it right. MY DH won't have one, I really glad because he would only shout at it. He always knows the way, except when I prove him wrong. He hates it that I can read a map. One of the things I learnt in the Girl Guides!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you safe with 'information', you might leave it at home. PM on it's way


Don't worry, I can memorise it and deliberately leave it at home, MWAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope the journey goes well too. GPS are great, when they get it right. MY DH won't have one, I really glad because he would only shout at it. He always knows the way, except when I prove him wrong. He hates it that I can read a map. One of the things I learnt in the Girl Guides!!!!


That's good, I have one for you to find the right parking spaces tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I don't know him but I want to look him in the eyes and say"help your sister!" I have no one to help either except mu son and he needs pushing at times which makes me feel it's not worth it if I have to push. My friend's are kind but I don't ask if I can help it. The motor of My car was running but it stopped with traffic coming. The first car slid to the side and the nice man asked if I was ok. I told him how it was and my son said turn it off and pump the brake and restart it. It then moved and I golf the man I was ok. So I took it to the transmission man and got a cab home. This cab rattled and the driver tho a nice man talked to himself and drove fast ...I prayed all the way home. Today the repair man said the car is fine. I think the mat was too far under the pedals. This happened twice before but I forget. They cleaned it a few months ago and put the mat in and I never noticed. Im taking the mats out. This repair man is so nice. He didn't charge me for his time tho I insisted I wanted to pay him. I'm glad tho because my budget is tight for a while. You have been doing fine so far and you will be ok. You are moving in the right direction. Progress not perfection. One day at a time.you are a very capable lady. I admire the way you are coping.


Hi Miss Jolly, It seems you had a very stressful day, with the car stopping in traffic. I am glad the nice man stopped to see that you were ok, that would ease some of the stress immediately (for me), and it was great that the service man refused any payment for a non-repair job. That saved you a bit of financial stress. So all in all, a good day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I may need my b12 shot. I sleep on the couch for hours..not sure I should be this tired. My friend squeezed me in today for a quick lunch and took me to pick up the car. She had a few errands to do. Glad not to have to ride in a taxi and we had a nice chat. When I don't have a car I feel like I'm on a desert island. My claustrophobia kicks in I think.


But if you aren't sleeping properly at night, then this could be the reason for your extended day time sleeps :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was going to go for a swim today but I have decided against it. I'm too tired and want to save my energy for tomorrow. I'm going to clear a space and have a play with my new sewing machine instead.


Wow, what make of machine did you get, and will you be doing a lot of sewing?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love all the prints. We don't do buntings over here much other than patriotic draped ones... It would be fun


I am not sure if I stated my thoughts about your bunting, so here they are:- I now know what bunting is, and yours are so pretty :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> But it will be so much easier for them to find things if they are strew about!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*SaxonLady wrote*:
I got bitten on my cellulitis on Friday up at Highdown, so, of course, by Sunday afternoon I was in the throes of a viral infection and slept all afternoon. Now I have antibiotics and some steroid cream so it's getting better but I think I'm going to slink off to bed.

Hope you are feeling better soon. Was it mosquito bites?

*My comment* Ouch: bites and cellulite really don't mix, I am glad it is beginning to feel better with the addition of treatment :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are really going to be ready for a vacation when you finally get there! Those GPS ladies are not as clever as they think...


DH and I get lost every time we use an in car GPS, now we just use a navigator app on one of our phones - much safer :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Londy - the photo of you in your avatar is beautiful; where were you, and what were you doing? I just read a later post that answered my question :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've made lots for new babies and children's' bedrooms , they are a fun way to use up scraps and I'm lucky because my machine does applique embroidery!!


and does it very well 
:-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time to try a pill and get some sleep. DH will have a fit if he finds me up at this hour. BTW, I started the fungal medication today... YEAH. I also can breathe tonight.. Maybe the summer cold/allergy got baked out today. It was a scorcher


That is sounding very positive - being able to breathe is good, and essential for continued health :thumbup:

We had almost solid rain for the entire day, and half the night, today and I am just about sick of it; but it is winter and I will just have to accept that it is going to happen.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I haven't caught up yet, but I will be going to bed shortly. I have had an interesting couple of days [and nights] during the last week. A few days ago, I tried to stand up from my chair, and could only manage a stooped position, as I could not straighten myself - it actually felt like I had a hard, immovable lump under the right side of my ribs, instead of a nice soft liver. I visited my doctor and had an ultrasound the next morning; and this showed that I had developed a "fatty liver" - this is sounding very familiar, I might already have mentioned this bit! Oh well, on with the saga. I have adjusted my diet, and am actually considering consulting with a dietitian, for some additional help.

That was on Thursday, last week, and had to see her again on Monday, this week, for the results of that. So after that visit, I developed excruciating pain directly opposite the phantom lump under my ribs, so visited the doc again, on Tuesday, and this time had an X-ray booked for that afternoon, and then a follow-up visit again on the Wednesday, for review of the X-ray.

Well, you could have knocked me over with a feather - for all of the years that I have thought that I damaged my back somehow, during my nursing career, I was totally mistaken. I have finally been diagnosed with mild Thoracic Scoliosis, increased Thoracic Kyphosis, a slight right pelvic tilt and mildly reduced lumbar lordosis.

But wait ...... There is more ...... Advanced multilevel thoracic Spondylosis with Multilevel disc failure. There is way too much to add any more, but the gist of it is (I think) my spine is bending slightly the wrong way in places; and there is going to be increasing pain, which medication is already not helping.

Anyway, that's life, Jim ........... but just not as I expect it to be. So to maintain my sanity, I shall continue with my activities of sewing, quilting and all the other ones that I am gradually adding :-D :roll: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Having said all that above, please be reassured that all is good, and as it should be. I will just be heavier medicated at some times, than I am at other times BAHAHAHA

Sorry about the essay, I am now going to do some knitting xxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't caught up yet, but I will be going to bed shortly. I have had an interesting couple of days [and nights] during the last week. A few days ago, I tried to stand up from my chair, and could only manage a stooped position, as I could not straighten myself - it actually felt like I had a hard, immovable lump under the right side of my ribs, instead of a nice soft liver. I visited my doctor and had an ultrasound the next morning; and this showed that I had developed a "fatty liver" - this is sounding very familiar, I might already have mentioned this bit! Oh well, on with the saga. I have adjusted my diet, and am actually consi


I noticed you weren't around much. I hope you get the right treatment and that changing your diet helps.

Edit; OK I only saw part of your posting. You must have edited while I was writing. DS is quite familiar with the names you used for the scoliosis. And is quite sympathetic to the pain you get. Thankfully the operations means that now he no longer gets that. Sometimes the only way he could relieve the pain was by getting in the bath,but it never completely went.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, what make of machine did you get, and will you be doing a lot of sewing?


The make is Janome, John Lewis stock that make.

I'm an on/off sewer. If I could have the machine out all the time I would do more than I have done recently. My clear up today has meant that for now it can stay out. I have moved an old tatty looking table and put it on that. It's my plan to paint it next week.

Edit; I have a few bags I knitted that need lining, also I have a couple of skirts I plan to alter.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've had a strange day. I've been three sheets to the wind! What I call a strokes day...not getting my words out...not being able to stand or walk too well. So...it's been decided that grandma has to have a chair for the theme parks, I may share it with DIL too...I feel a fraud but DH says I can't even walk across the car park so I've no chance on the park. Maybe they are right, what do you all think?

We got clothes for the boys and it didn't cost me a penny. 

Then we went to the seaside for fish and chips and it was freezing cold and windy. We all had our coats on. I'm going to catch up. And settle down. I've put some bongela on my tongue in a couple of places. Where my teeth are sharp, I've got mouth ulcers...I'll be taking that with me.....

Have a brilliant time at the beach tomorrow girls.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I would love to see you too GS


I just love you pet......... Don't care where we are hahaha


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's good, I have one for you to find the right parking spaces tomorrow! xxxx


Don't leave it at home! (Sorry). 
See you in the morning, remind me to bring my badge, I'm sure I will have it as I keep thinking of it, need to get my stick out of my car too for the poor old girl! Watching the opening of the commonwealth games & then off to bed. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had a strange day. I've been three sheets to the wind! What I call a strokes day...not getting my words out...not being able to stand or walk too well. So...it's been decided that grandma has to have a chair for the theme parks, I may share it with DIL too...I feel a fraud but DH says I can't even walk across the car park so I've no chance on the park. Maybe they are right, what do you all think?
> 
> We got clothes for the boys and it didn't cost me a penny.
> 
> ...


I think the chair is a brilliant idea, even if it just acts as a signal to those who don't know you to take care around you.
Wow, I'm amazed you needed coats today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't caught up yet, but I will be going to bed shortly. I have had an interesting couple of days [and nights] during the last week. A few days ago, I tried to stand up from my chair, and could only manage a stooped position, as I could not straighten myself - it actually felt like I had a hard, immovable lump under the right side of my ribs, instead of a nice soft liver. I visited my doctor and had an ultrasound the next morning; and this showed that I had developed a "fatty liver" - this is sounding very familiar, I might already have mentioned this bit! Oh well, on with the saga. I have adjusted my diet, and am actually considering consulting with a dietitian, for some additional help.
> 
> That was on Thursday, last week, and had to see her again on Monday, this week, for the results of that. So after that visit, I developed excruciating pain directly opposite the phantom lump under my ribs, so visited the doc again, on Tuesday, and this time had an X-ray booked for that afternoon, and then a follow-up visit again on the Wednesday, for review of the X-ray.
> 
> ...


Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Judi... I'm sorry for your condition...but the way your doctors are you may find in five years that you never had it? 
:roll:

How is you DD HAVing the twins?

You must take care of yourself with this condition. I've never heard of it, I have osteo perosis in my spine and I'm beginning to get a hump about shoulder level under my neck. I can't straighten it. It gives me no bother though. :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am not sure if I stated my thoughts about your bunting, so here they are:- I now know what bunting is, and yours are so pretty :-D :-D


Thanks Xiang xxxxx. I'll post some photos when it is all strung together.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang, so sorry to hear about the trouble you are having withyour spine. I do hope the doctors can give you some meds to help. Stay positive and I am sending you a million hugs. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had a strange day. I've been three sheets to the wind! What I call a strokes day...not getting my words out...not being able to stand or walk too well. So...it's been decided that grandma has to have a chair for the theme parks, I may share it with DIL too...I feel a fraud but DH says I can't even walk across the car park so I've no chance on the park. Maybe they are right, what do you all think?
> 
> We got clothes for the boys and it didn't cost me a penny.
> 
> ...


I think having a chair is a brilliant idea, especially if you can share it with DIL. Xxxxx Wish you were with us tomorrow. I'll have a paddle for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Xiang, so sorry to hear about the trouble you are having withyour spine. I do hope the doctors can give you some meds to help. Stay positive and I am sending you a million hugs. Xxx


And from me, too! I'll keep you in my thoughts. Sending gentle hugs your way.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Pam, it was taken at the dinner dance my friends held. I am not good at having my pic taken if I know, I always 'ham it up' but this one caught me unawares!!!


Is it the kind you can print and frame? It came out so pretty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> But it will be so much easier for them to find things if they are strew about!!!


Hope fully they will trip and be an easy catch for the police I went on one knee over son's show and doctor says it's inflamed. Med word for hurts?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have had that mat-under-the-pedals thing happen to me and it is very scary! So glad you didn't need to spend your money getting it repaired! x


Me too! I'd rather put the money to,bringing the washer up,to the first floor. This knee pain is a pain! Going to,the basement has become,more than I can stand painwise. Have i complained enough?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> quote=Dreamweaver]Great picture... Lovely dress.


Thank you! It looks a bit misty because I couldn't download the original pic so I took a photo of the computer screen and the dress came from a charity shop in good old Camden!! x[/quote]

Such a pretty dress! What a find!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dear! That could have been bad. So glad you and the car are OK. I have seen the mats get caught under the gas pedal. I would take them out as well.
> 
> Didn't do so well with mom today... Appreciate nthe vote of confidence. That is why I am up at 4 in the ... Can't sleep trying to figure out just how to find a new mover tomorrow and get mom more with the program.


When I worry I can't sleep either. Might have been the coffee but the other night I was awake til 5:30 am. I had my decease friend on my mind. It has taken days to,catch up,on my lost sleep. Just how it is. I took a few naps. Hope you have time for a nap.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't even drive mine that much, but want to know I CAN leave at any time...


A friend phoned and said "what are you doing home?" knowing I get out a lot. I said " no car".


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope the journey goes well too. GPS are great, when they get it right. MY DH won't have one, I really glad because he would only shout at it. He always knows the way, except when I prove him wrong. He hates it that I can read a map. One of the things I learnt in the Girl Guides!!!!


My gps keeps talking after we get to the destination. I don't know how to stop it. We were chatting and the gps talked ...almost drove off the road I was so surprised. Son showed me but I bet I'll forget. Machines are a challenge.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Miss Jolly, It seems you had a very stressful day, with the car stopping in traffic. I am glad the nice man stopped to see that you were ok, that would ease some of the stress immediately (for me), and it was great that the service man refused any payment for a non-repair job. That saved you a bit of financial stress. So all in all, a good day


Yes! I just need less stress!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> But if you aren't sleeping properly at night, then this could be the reason for your extended day time sleeps :-D


And it takes a few days to catch up on lost night time sleep. I'm trying to not nap so I get something done and then can sleep at night. Good thing I'm not working ..how would I get up in the morning?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DH and I get lost every time we use an in car GPS, now we just use a navigator app on one of our phones - much safer :lol: :roll:


Hub liked to say"we are a bit confused but never lost". Of course we were lost when he said it he always drove faster when he didn't know where he was to go and never asked directions. He drove in the army so I felt safe but when he stopped an inch from the car in front of us, i would gasp.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't caught up yet, but I will be going to bed shortly. I have had an interesting couple of days [and nights] during the last week. A few days ago, I tried to stand up from my chair, and could only manage a stooped position, as I could not straighten myself - it actually felt like I had a hard, immovable lump under the right side of my ribs, instead of a nice soft liver. I visited my doctor and had an ultrasound the next morning; and this showed that I had developed a "fatty liver" - this is sounding very familiar, I might already have mentioned this bit! Oh well, on with the saga. I have adjusted my diet, and am actually considering consulting with a dietitian, for some additional help.
> 
> That was on Thursday, last week, and had to see her again on Monday, this week, for the results of that. So after that visit, I developed excruciating pain directly opposite the phantom lump under my ribs, so visited the doc again, on Tuesday, and this time had an X-ray booked for that afternoon, and then a follow-up visit again on the Wednesday, for review of the X-ray.
> 
> ...


One day at a time is all you need to think about. Didn't someone on here learn her arthritus was misdiagnosed. Might get a second opinion. I'm into denial big time...saves me worry.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had a strange day. I've been three sheets to the wind! What I call a strokes day...not getting my words out...not being able to stand or walk too well. So...it's been decided that grandma has to have a chair for the theme parks, I may share it with DIL too...I feel a fraud but DH says I can't even walk across the car park so I've no chance on the park. Maybe they are right, what do you all think?
> 
> We got clothes for the boys and it didn't cost me a penny.
> 
> ...


I think they are nice to want you to enjoy the day. Enjoy the ride. nobody can keep up with younger folks at a fun park. They zip around fast. You will have a better time if your tootsies aren't getting blisters.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oh yes, used my machine last night & I loved it. Got to finished SIL's quilt I started 2 years ago for Xmas


You will have fun with your new toy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you get even more good news soon.


Good news! He'll be ok with all the good wishes from here going to him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They told me I would only need reading classes after the surgery on both eyes!


My guy says I won't need any... promises, promises. Hope he is right. When mom had hers done, she quit wearing glasses but had to get some reading ones because dad had trouble getting used to the new look!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They told me I would only need reading classes after the surgery on both eyes!


My guy says I won't need any... promises, promises. Hope he is right. When mom had hers done, she quit wearing glasses but had to get some reading ones because dad had trouble getting used to the new look!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope the meds kick in really quickly and you get back all the strength you need right now!!!!


It took all day to get three big garbage bags of clothes out of mom's dressers and I haven't started on the closets..... There are companies that will do all the sorting and packing for you, but it would take an eternity with mom looking at every piece. Tomorrow, after hair appointment, we tackle closets, hats and purses... I would so much rather be with you all as Saxy marches you into the yarn shop!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope the journey goes well too. GPS are great, when they get it right. MY DH won't have one, I really glad because he would only shout at it. He always knows the way, except when I prove him wrong. He hates it that I can read a map. One of the things I learnt in the Girl Guides!!!!


My BIL won't have one either. He prefers reading maps. I guess I could read a map if it had a little dot on it that showed me where I was and which direction I was facing........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DH and I get lost every time we use an in car GPS, now we just use a navigator app on one of our phones - much safer :lol: :roll:


And always up-to-date. At the rate they are building around me, my new GPS will be outdated very quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is sounding very positive - being able to breathe is good, and essential for continued health :thumbup:
> 
> We had almost solid rain for the entire day, and half the night, today and I am just about sick of it; but it is winter and I will just have to accept that it is going to happen.


Today, breathing felt more like drowning. The air was so heavy. It finally rained but not for long. I still had to water the protected hanging baskets. We are supposed to have a couple cooler days next week :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Anyway, that's life, Jim ........... but just not as I expect it to be. So to maintain my sanity, I shall continue with my activities of sewing, quilting and all the other ones that I am gradually adding :-D :roll: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Having said all that above, please be reassured that all is good, and as it should be. I will just be heavier medicated at some times, than I am at other times BAHAHAHA
> 
> Sorry about the essay, I am now going to do some knitting xxxxx


Good Grief, seems like someone should have caught SOME of that earlier. I'll bet you are sick of the white coats too..... Having had some experience with back pain, surgery and two close relatives who had severe scoliosis, is there no talk of surgery? Both of my relatives had rather extensive surgery for the scoliosis. There is now an artificial disc, as I am sure you know. They didn't have it when I had my crushed one nibbled out...

Here is hoping that the dietician can help with addressing the liver issue. You seem to eat healthy. I don't have a clue what causes fatty liver. 
(DH went to one who gave him a good plan, but he sure didn't follow through.)

All your creative endeavors should certainly help you keep your sanity...... 
Or at least provide a diversion from the pain and discomfort. There has to be some medication that would be right for you. The trick is finding it. I just hate that your current regimen is not working.

Sending gentle hugs and some of our Texas heat to you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had a strange day. I've been three sheets to the wind! What I call a strokes day...not getting my words out...not being able to stand or walk too well. So...it's been decided that grandma has to have a chair for the theme parks, I may share it with DIL too...I feel a fraud but DH says I can't even walk across the car park so I've no chance on the park. Maybe they are right, what do you all think?
> 
> We got clothes for the boys and it didn't cost me a penny.
> 
> ...


Susan, love, consider using the chair. As you say, you can share with DIL and that might be a real blessing. I know you could handle the walk, but it is very tiring for anyone to do those big parks. Besides, you have two strapping young lads whose excess energy could be put to good use!!!! Sorry that today was one of the bad days. You really do perfectly fine most of the time.... I think that stress just makes things go haywire every once in awhile. You just need to get here and RELAX a little.

Bongela is a new one to me. I do know that I would worry that spiked tooth to death with my tongue and end up with it looking like raw meat!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Me too! I'd rather put the money to,bringing the washer up,to the first floor. This knee pain is a pain! Going to,the basement has become,more than I can stand painwise. Have i complained enough?


Apparently not to the right people (doctors) or you would not be hurting. I feel for you with the stairs. I can do them just fine the first 3-4 times, but then it starts to get to my knee.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I worry I can't sleep either. Might have been the coffee but the other night I was awake til 5:30 am. I had my decease friend on my mind. It has taken days to,catch up,on my lost sleep. Just how it is. I took a few naps. Hope you have time for a nap.


I find that it is better to get up and do something... Anything.... If I don't fall asleep within 15 minutes of going to bed. Unfortunately, I don't nap unless I can count on 2-3 hours. I have a headache and feel groggy if I just get a short nap.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to try to sleep again. Tomorrow is another full day. Hope that the crew meeting up has good weather and a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I think having a chair is a brilliant idea, especially if you can share it with DIL. Xxxxx Wish you were with us tomorrow. I'll have a paddle for you.


Hi Susan, I am so sorry about all your problems, hope you can get relief from some of the pains.
I KNOW you should listen to your children, my kids keep on at me about getting a chair. Why don't you try to hire a motorized scooter when you are at the theme park too? Then you can go off for a scoot around on your own? When we go anywhere with the family I try to get one so I can kerp up with them & they have to keep up with me. All I can say is "don't do as I do, do as I tell you!" get the chair & let those big boys of yours push you! lecture over! Love you. Xx
Ps just off to Londy's to go on our trip, she is very kindly driving me down, so wish you were going too, next time?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, all you happy bathers have a brilliant day and dont behave yourselves.

DH is busy at sins today for a while so I'm having peace when he goes. A nice bath then knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny. And I'm late.
I just wanted to tell you that I am probably changing teams at work. No more blinky lights. Instead I'll be changing tapes and boxing tapes and shipping tapes. I'll only have one computer to work with. OK, equally boring, but different. And..,. I may be able to get on KP from the new team. Woo hoo.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Bathing suits and the beach, coffee and yarn. Have a great meetup.
Wish I was there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> One day at a time is all you need to think about. Didn't someone on here learn her arthritus was misdiagnosed. Might get a second opinion. I'm into denial big time...saves me worry.


Definitely get a 2nd opinion. You shouldn't have to hurt so much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't caught up yet, but I will be going to bed shortly. I have had an interesting couple of days [and nights] during the last week. A few days ago, I tried to stand up from my chair, and could only manage a stooped position, as I could not straighten myself - it actually felt like I had a hard, immovable lump under the right side of my ribs, instead of a nice soft liver. I visited my doctor and had an ultrasound the next morning; and this showed that I had developed a "fatty liver" - this is sounding very familiar, I might already have mentioned this bit! Oh well, on with the saga. I have adjusted my diet, and am actually considering consulting with a dietitian, for some additional help.
> 
> That was on Thursday, last week, and had to see her again on Monday, this week, for the results of that. So after that visit, I developed excruciating pain directly opposite the phantom lump under my ribs, so visited the doc again, on Tuesday, and this time had an X-ray booked for that afternoon, and then a follow-up visit again on the Wednesday, for review of the X-ray.
> 
> ...


The daughter of one of the ladies at work had the surgery for scoliosis and it made such a difference. For almost 20 years this girl had had problems with different diagnoses, until she met the right doctor. Just about all her problems cleared up after the surgery.
I hope they can find a treatment that works for you.
Keep knitting. I read the other day that it is as good as meditation for dealing with stress and pain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Now I'm really late.
Everyone have a great day. I'll try to catch up later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's still a bit gray here but supposed to be clearing up today (after some very heavy rain yesterday) and be sunny again. Hope all you ladies who are visiting with Saxy are having a wonderful time. Looking forward to hearing all about it.  Hugs to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had a strange day. I've been three sheets to the wind! What I call a strokes day...not getting my words out...not being able to stand or walk too well. So...it's been decided that grandma has to have a chair for the theme parks, I may share it with DIL too...I feel a fraud but DH says I can't even walk across the car park so I've no chance on the park. Maybe they are right, what do you all think?
> 
> We got clothes for the boys and it didn't cost me a penny.
> 
> ...


I think there is nothing wrong with it at all, the second day we were there I used one of the electric ones it was great being able to enjoy the trip without the pain, I still had to walk to and from the car which you know in itself is a long walk!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. The disability shop has phoned to say they have a second hand wheelchair which came in today. They are holding it until tomorrow. I don't expect to be using it anymore after my hold, so £50 seems enough to pay. If we hire one from the parks I believe it costs $20 a day.


Anyway...... How did my best friends enjoy the beach? I'm going in to catch up....I bet you were all a pretty site in your cossies and I heard you all bought yarn apart from purple well, girls you are so good. I'm going to take a child's cardigan away with me and not that Aran.

I'm catching up


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

First one to call in! Just arrived home, a good journey with Londy at the wheel. Thank you for my ride, we were a good pair navigating, I think.
Worthing was glorious, very hot. Purple, Londy & Lifeline all had a swim in the sea, it was a beautiful sight. Saxey & I stayed behind to hold the bags. Thank you girls for being so kind to me as usual. I came home with felt, ribbons & material to make a large Advent calendar. I need to get it made before I'm moaned at on 1st December. I know it's early but need to plan it all out.
Hope you have all had a good day. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. The disability shop has phoned to say they have a second hand wheelchair which came in today. They are holding it until tomorrow. I don't expect to be using it anymore after my hold, so £50 seems enough to pay. If we hire one from the parks I believe it costs $20 a day.
> 
> Anyway...... How did my best friends enjoy the beach? I'm going in to catch up....I bet you were all a pretty site in your cossies and I heard you all bought yarn apart from purple well, girls you are so good. I'm going to take a child's cardigan away with me and
> I'm catching up


Hi GS
I am so pleased you are getting a chair, it will make such a difference. Have you arranged help at the airport? I always do, it's usually a brilliant service.
I have just put a brief post of my day out with the girls, I missed you being there. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Home, fed snd wztered after a lkvely day st the seaside. Had a lovely swim, in fact we could have stayed in longer but we needed fish and chips and a glass of wine.
saxy took us to her lively wool shop and we were made most welcome and given coffee.
thank you girls for a lovely day. Xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Home, fed snd wztered after a lkvely day st the seaside. Had a lovely swim, in fact we could have stayed in longer but we needed fish and chips and a glass of wine.
> saxy took us to her lively wool shop and we were made most welcome and given coffee.
> thank you girls for a lovely day. Xxxxxx


Whatva great photo of all you lovely ladies! So glad you all had a wonderful day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Home, fed snd wztered after a lkvely day st the seaside. Had a lovely swim, in fact we could have stayed in longer but we needed fish and chips and a glass of wine.
> saxy took us to her lively wool shop and we were made most welcome and given coffee.
> thank you girls for a lovely day. Xxxxxx


Pretty nice looking group! You guys are lucky to be close enough to get together. I bet you are starting to get excited about America, Purple and Londy. Wish I was able to meet you. Maybe someday.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My BIL won't have one either. He prefers reading maps. I guess I could read a map if it had a little dot on it that showed me where I was and which direction I was facing........


I used to have to be the navigator took me forever to pinpoint where we were so I do love mine for that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Home, fed snd wztered after a lkvely day st the seaside. Had a lovely swim, in fact we could have stayed in longer but we needed fish and chips and a glass of wine.
> saxy took us to her lively wool shop and we were made most welcome and given coffee.
> thank you girls for a lovely day. Xxxxxx


You all look wonderful! And what a lovely shop!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

This has been a long day started out by putting up corn on the cob, then took some to my dear parents and took dd out to an early dinner, been trying to plan a cookout for my parents they will be married 50 years on the first of August, then I did a little.......ok a lot of online shopping somehow some really nice yarn ended up in my cart along with two new Yazzi bags.....hhhhhmmm.....I have been bad my other orders came today a new storage ottoman and a new addi needle.... :-o :roll: 

Well I really need to do some knitting now glad all that met up had a wonderful time!
GS glad you are getting a chair for your trip!
Nitzi hope you enjoy the change of pace at work!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I noticed you weren't around much. I hope you get the right treatment and that changing your diet helps.
> 
> Edit; OK I only saw part of your posting. You must have edited while I was writing. DS is quite familiar with the names you used for the scoliosis. And is quite sympathetic to the pain you get. Thankfully the operations means that now he no longer gets that. Sometimes the only way he could relieve the pain was by getting in the bath,but it never completely went.


The only way I can reduce the pain is by going to bed, and having my electric blanket on higher than the middle heat setting. I will wake up drenched in sweat, but the pain will be reduced for a short while :?

Tell your DS, for me, that I am so happy that he is young enough to have had treatment, and I hope his pain remains reduced for as long as possible!
My DD (38 this year) has been told that she doesn't require any treatment, but will get medication to manage her pain. She has scoliosis, but I won't know to what degree, until I see her X-ray results; but she has had this for many years, and it hasn't been treated at all. I think she should have a back brace, as a minimal treatment; and also so that she can rest her back muscles. She has forced herself to maintain her posture, as well as she can, from when she noticed that she was crooked, when she didn't hold herself straight, she has been told that she will be in a wheelchair at some stage, later in her life


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The make is Janome, John Lewis stock that make.
> 
> I'm an on/off sewer. If I could have the machine out all the time I would do more than I have done recently. My clear up today has meant that for now it can stay out. I have moved an old tatty looking table and put it on that. It's my plan to paint it next week.
> 
> Edit; I have a few bags I knitted that need lining, also I have a couple of skirts I plan to alter.


Aha, I am beginning to get back into sewing again, I needed to fix a couple of jackets for the fur kids, for the colder days, and I have a quilt I want to get finished, and a couple of Spider-Man skirts to make, for Munchkin - inbetween knitting & the other stuff that I do :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Judi... I'm sorry for your condition...but the way your doctors are you may find in five years that you never had it?
> :roll:
> ...


It just means that my spine has a slight twist in it, that shouldn't be there, and a lot of the discs between the vertebrae have been badly damaged and are therefore touching, where they shouldn't be - bone rubbing on bone :thumbdown:

DD4, with the twins, is doing well except for a viral infection. She is about 17 weeks now, and can feel the butterfly movements of the babies, but everything is going well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Xiang, so sorry to hear about the trouble you are having withyour spine. I do hope the doctors can give you some meds to help. Stay positive and I am sending you a million hugs. Xxx


The hugs are appreciated sooooooo much xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too! I'll keep you in my thoughts. Sending gentle hugs your way.


Thanks Pam xxxx

Is there anymore news on your son, is he totally safe now?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I worry I can't sleep either. Might have been the coffee but the other night I was awake til 5:30 am. I had my decease friend on my mind. It has taken days to,catch up,on my lost sleep. Just how it is. I took a few naps. Hope you have time for a nap.


I nap quite a bit, cos I usually can't stay awake all through the day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Yes! I just need less stress!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My gps keeps talking after we get to the destination. I don't know how to stop it. We were chatting and the gps talked ...almost drove off the road I was so surprised. Son showed me but I bet I'll forget. Machines are a challenge.


Commented on this one previously, I think :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Me too! I'd rather put the money to,bringing the washer up,to the first floor. This knee pain is a pain! Going to,the basement has become,more than I can stand painwise. Have i complained enough?


Not yet, keep on, until you feel you have done enough  xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> And it takes a few days to catch up on lost night time sleep. I'm trying to not nap so I get something done and then can sleep at night. Good thing I'm not working ..how would I get up in the morning?


I don't know how I ever had enough time left, in a day, to fit in a full days work; never mind a whole weeks worth :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> One day at a time is all you need to think about. Didn't someone on here learn her arthritus was misdiagnosed. Might get a second opinion. I'm into denial big time...saves me worry.


The misdiagnosed arthritis was also me :shock: :roll: no wonder I don't really believe what a doctor says, anymore. I know more about what is going on in my own body, than the doctors do!!! :hunf: :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good news! He'll be ok with all the good wishes from here going to him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Grief, seems like someone should have caught SOME of that earlier. I'll bet you are sick of the white coats too..... Having had some experience with back pain, surgery and two close relatives who had severe scoliosis, is there no talk of surgery? Both of my relatives had rather extensive surgery for the scoliosis. There is now an artificial disc, as I am sure you know. They didn't have it when I had my crushed one nibbled out...
> 
> Here is hoping that the dietician can help with addressing the liver issue. You seem to eat healthy. I don't have a clue what causes fatty liver.
> (DH went to one who gave him a good plan, but he sure didn't follow through.)
> ...


Thanks Jynx, they are both much appreciated xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Judi here is a support group that ds has found and continues to find helpful. Maybe you and/or your daughter could make some use of it.
http://www.scoliosis-support.org


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I've been dreaming about our plane all night. It was massive and we just say caught it. Then he taxied forever aqnd we never took off/.......DH is going back to DS's and finishing putting on the door handles. He's lso going to have a look at the wheelchair.

Ive just seen your photo in tyhe wool shop and you all look summery and happy. When we all went for a walk along the beach on Wednesday night we all had to wear our coats buttones up. It was like a winters night. We ate fish and chips hunched up on the prom seats.

I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surey, few clouds this morning and rain is forecast for later.

Susan so sorry it was cold when yo had yoyr fish and chips, wish I could send you some of our sunshine.

I slept really well last nice, must have been all that sea air.

Going to potter about today. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny. And I'm late.
> I just wanted to tell you that I am probably changing teams at work. No more blinky lights. Instead I'll be changing tapes and boxing tapes and shipping tapes. I'll only have one computer to work with. OK, equally boring, but different. And..,. I may be able to get on KP from the new team. Woo hoo.


That is excellent, a change is always as good as a holiday, so they say ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The daughter of one of the ladies at work had the surgery for scoliosis and it made such a difference. For almost 20 years this girl had had problems with different diagnoses, until she met the right doctor. Just about all her problems cleared up after the surgery.
> I hope they can find a treatment that works for you.
> Keep knitting. I read the other day that it is as good as meditation for dealing with stress and pain.


Most of mine is from degeneration of the spine in different ways - I don't think there is much that can be done for that, except exercises to maintain the strength & integrity of my muscles, so that they remain strong enough to maintain. The alignment of my spine, and other major joints that are affected. Foe my knees, I am not yet old enough to have replacements for those, that will probably be after I am in my 70's :|

Oh well, I will just try to increase my pain threshold, to a much higher level than it is now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a very hot LONDON . I am rather sore this morning & tired after my lovely day in Worthing. 
Fell asleep in my armchair last night, DH left me there & I woke up gone 3! I did go up to bed & was just dropping off when his alarm went off. I have now got to finish washing some things & be packed by 6 tonight as SIL wants to leave very early in the morning for our house-sitting duties in Newark Notts. I'm trying to find some wet weather shoes & things as we are going to be out in the wilds & it always rains. I also have to find some knitting to do, I know I shall get lots of free time. Wish I was going in my car because I could take my sewing machine & some quilting. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*jollypolly wrote:*
One day at a time is all you need to think about. Didn't someone on here learn her arthritus was misdiagnosed. Might get a second opinion. I'm into denial big time...saves me worry.

*nitzcat wrote*
Definitely get a 2nd opinion. You shouldn't have to hurt so much.

*And my reply*:-
The arthritis was misdiagnosed 32 years ago, due to the limitations of the testing method of the time. As these have become more difinitive, the tests are becoming more accurate. Also there is only a very fine difference between the results for one form of autoimmune arthritis and a second one. The diagnosis changed from one form of arthritis, to the second form, only after the testing had been developed further; so that other forms of autoimmune arthritis could be separated and identified. Unfortunately, with my problems over the years; a second opinion would have, and still won't I think, change any of the results. The only thing that might have made a difference, is that if a full body X-Ray had been done many years ago. :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very hot LONDON . I am rather sore this morning & tired after my lovely day in Worthing.
> Fell asleep in my armchair last night, DH left me there & I woke up gone 3! I did go up to bed & was just dropping off when his alarm went off. I have now got to finish washing some things & be packed by 6 tonight as SIL wants to leave very early in the morning for our house-sitting duties in Newark Notts. I'm trying to find some wet weather shoes & things as we are going to be out in the wilds & it always rains. I also have to find some knitting to do, I know I shall get lots of free time. Wish I was going in my car because I could take my sewing machine & some quilting. Have a good day everyone.


Morning Chris, I too was tired by the time I got home. Hope you can relax on your holiday, wish I could get my little machine to you so you can take it on holiday with you. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Home, fed snd wztered after a lkvely day st the seaside. Had a lovely swim, in fact we could have stayed in longer but we needed fish and chips and a glass of wine.
> saxy took us to her lively wool shop and we were made most welcome and given coffee.
> thank you girls for a lovely day. Xxxxxx


What a good looking bunch of ladies, is this before or after the swim?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Judi here is a support group that ds has found and continues to find helpful. Maybe you and/or your daughter could make some use of it.
> http://www.scoliosis-support.org


Thanks Rebecca, you are living up to your name of "Lifeline". I will have a look at it, and let my daughter know about it also. Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well that is me done, I am now going to cut up some fabric, so that I can make a couple (hopefully) of skirts for Munchkin, then I want to do some looming, and hopefully finish off another dragon, if the dogs leave me alone long enough. I am not sitting in my usual place, so they are trying to make me go there, so that they can have their cuddles :roll: :roll: :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Clear but cool.
I got my paycheck and got a surprise. I was expecting a reduction because of the strike. But apparently the union negotiated our increase retroactive to April 1. The extra is going into my savings for the October meetup.  
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Most of mine is from degeneration of the spine in different ways - I don't think there is much that can be done for that, except exercises to maintain the strength & integrity of my muscles, so that they remain strong enough to maintain. The alignment of my spine, and other major joints that are affected. Foe my knees, I am not yet old enough to have replacements for those, that will probably be after I am in my 70's :|
> 
> Oh well, I will just try to increase my pain threshold, to a much higher level than it is now.


Then I wish you success in your efforts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I've been dreaming about our plane all night. It was massive and we just say caught it. Then he taxied forever aqnd we never took off/.......DH is going back to DS's and finishing putting on the door handles. He's lso going to have a look at the wheelchair.
> 
> Ive just seen your photo in tyhe wool shop and you all look summery and happy. When we all went for a walk along the beach on Wednesday night we all had to wear our coats buttones up. It was like a winters night. We ate fish and chips hunched up on the prom seats.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


We've getting odd weather here too. The days are like summer and the nights like spring. Thank goodness I didn't have any plans to go camping this summer. I would have frozen my buns.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Home, fed snd wztered after a lkvely day st the seaside. Had a lovely swim, in fact we could have stayed in longer but we needed fish and chips and a glass of wine.
> saxy took us to her lively wool shop and we were made most welcome and given coffee.
> thank you girls for a lovely day. Xxxxxx


What a nice group. It sounds like a great meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi GS
> I am so pleased you are getting a chair, it will make such a difference. Have you arranged help at the airport? I always do, it's usually a brilliant service.
> I have just put a brief post of my day out with the girls, I missed you being there. Xxx


And people with wheelchairs and people with small children get to board the plane first before the aisle is all filled up with everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Really late again.
Time for me to go.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy - the photo of you in your avatar is beautiful; where were you, and what were you doing? I just read a later post that answered my question :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Judi!! My friend's DH volunteered to be official photographer for the dinner-dance and if I spotted him, I would grin or pose. They all came out bad but didn't see him aiming at me for this one so he caught me looking natural for once!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> and does it very well
> :-D :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't caught up yet, but I will be going to bed shortly. I have had an interesting couple of days [and nights] during the last week. A few days ago, I tried to stand up from my chair, and could only manage a stooped position, as I could not straighten myself - it actually felt like I had a hard, immovable lump under the right side of my ribs, instead of a nice soft liver. I visited my doctor and had an ultrasound the next morning; and this showed that I had developed a "fatty liver" - this is sounding very familiar, I might already have mentioned this bit! Oh well, on with the saga. I have adjusted my diet, and am actually considering consulting with a dietitian, for some additional help.
> 
> That was on Thursday, last week, and had to see her again on Monday, this week, for the results of that. So after that visit, I developed excruciating pain directly opposite the phantom lump under my ribs, so visited the doc again, on Tuesday, and this time had an X-ray booked for that afternoon, and then a follow-up visit again on the Wednesday, for review of the X-ray.
> 
> ...


Oh Judi, no wonder you were quiet for a few days! I take it there is nothing to be done except meds? Glad you are taking it all with your usual witty stoicism, hope you continue to stay positive and the meds can keep you pain-free and crafting!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had a strange day. I've been three sheets to the wind! What I call a strokes day...not getting my words out...not being able to stand or walk too well. So...it's been decided that grandma has to have a chair for the theme parks, I may share it with DIL too...I feel a fraud but DH says I can't even walk across the car park so I've no chance on the park. Maybe they are right, what do you all think?
> 
> We got clothes for the boys and it didn't cost me a penny.
> 
> ...


I think they are absolutely right about getting you some wheels and if you share it will DIL, no-one will be quite sure who is the one needing a little help! I would far rather hear of you giving in on this than for you to have a rotten holiday which would also give everybody else a rotten time. I think you are being very grown up about this!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is it the kind you can print and frame? It came out so pretty.


I could probably print it and I may ask my friend's DH if I can have a copy of the original, without the reflections! Don't know that I would want it on the wall here at home though and have to keep seeing myself all the time!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny. And I'm late.
> I just wanted to tell you that I am probably changing teams at work. No more blinky lights. Instead I'll be changing tapes and boxing tapes and shipping tapes. I'll only have one computer to work with. OK, equally boring, but different. And..,. I may be able to get on KP from the new team. Woo hoo.


Sounds positive and it will be what you make it but very hopeful for more KP time for you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This has been a long day started out by putting up corn on the cob, then took some to my dear parents and took dd out to an early dinner, been trying to plan a cookout for my parents they will be married 50 years on the first of August, then I did a little.......ok a lot of online shopping somehow some really nice yarn ended up in my cart along with two new Yazzi bags.....hhhhhmmm.....I have been bad my other orders came today a new storage ottoman and a new addi needle.... :-o :roll:
> 
> Well I really need to do some knitting now glad all that met up had a wonderful time!
> GS glad you are getting a chair for your trip!
> Nitzi hope you enjoy the change of pace at work!


Hi Binky, your online shopping sounds very therapeutic, good for you!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It just means that my spine has a slight twist in it, that shouldn't be there, and a lot of the discs between the vertebrae have been badly damaged and are therefore touching, where they shouldn't be - bone rubbing on bone :thumbdown:
> 
> DD4, with the twins, is doing well except for a viral infection. She is about 17 weeks now, and can feel the butterfly movements of the babies, but everything is going well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good news, something to keep you cheerful!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't know how I ever had enough time left, in a day, to fit in a full days work; never mind a whole weeks worth :shock: :shock:


I feel the same but getting up later and starting the evening earlier and earlier help a lot!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Clear but cool.
> I got my paycheck and got a surprise. I was expecting a reduction because of the strike. But apparently the union negotiated our increase retroactive to April 1. The extra is going into my savings for the October meetup.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Hurray, what a great start to your day!! Mrs P and I will be very happy to help you spend that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I've caught up and filled a couple of pages!  Had a great time with my girls yesterday, in spite of a head-cold induced headache most of the time, hope I wasn't too grumpy?!! After an easy journey home and seeing Chris on her way, I got a little peckish so got a bowl of cereal, the light, flaky sort with a little dried fruit in it. I bit down on something (piece if date, nut?) and shattered one of my back teeth! Know how you feel now Susan! I had obviously exposed a nerve because I couldn't eat or drink anything without an electric jolt so got an emergency appointment this morning. It's all tidied up and I will need a crown - £400 - and soft food from now until I get it fitted. Didn't spoil a wonderful day though! xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a very hot LONDON . I am rather sore this morning & tired after my lovely day in Worthing.
> Fell asleep in my armchair last night, DH left me there & I woke up gone 3! I did go up to bed & was just dropping off when his alarm went off. I have now got to finish washing some things & be packed by 6 tonight as SIL wants to leave very early in the morning for our house-sitting duties in Newark Notts. I'm trying to find some wet weather shoes & things as we are going to be out in the wilds & it always rains. I also have to find some knitting to do, I know I shall get lots of free time. Wish I was going in my car because I could take my sewing machine & some quilting. Have a good day everyone.


Chris I hope you have a good few days away.

Like you, I slept really well last night. I awoke at 8.40, I haven't slept in that late for ages. I think it's the sea air that did it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I've caught up and filled a couple of pages!  Had a great time with my girls yesterday, in spite of a head-cold induced headache most of the time, hope I wasn't too grumpy?!! After an easy journey home and seeing Chris on her way, I got a little peckish so got a bowl of cereal, the light, flaky sort with a little dried fruit in it. I bit down on something (piece if date, nut?) and shattered one of my back teeth! Know how you feel now Susan! I had obviously exposed a nerve because I couldn't eat or drink anything without an electric jolt so got an emergency appointment this morning. It's all tidied up and I will need a crown - £400 - and soft food from now until I get it fitted. Didn't spoil a wonderful day though! xxxxxxxx


Oh no!poor you. I didn't notice you being grumpy, you were your usual lovely self.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What a nice group. It sounds like a great meetup.


It was a really lovely meet-up.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Rebecca, you are living up to your name of "Lifeline". I will have a look at it, and let my daughter know about it also. Xxxx


You are welcome. As I say DS finds it a very supportive support group.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Saxy for being a lovely host yesterday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no!poor you. I didn't notice you being grumpy, you were your usual lovely self.


Thank you! It's very hard to be grumpy around you lovely girls!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks Saxy for being a lovely host yesterday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you! It's very hard to be grumpy around you lovely girls!!! xxx


Hope you are feeling better now the tooth is sorted.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Clear but cool.
> I got my paycheck and got a surprise. I was expecting a reduction because of the strike. But apparently the union negotiated our increase retroactive to April 1. The extra is going into my savings for the October meetup.
> Happy Friday everyone.


That is excellent, and the best thing to do with extra money :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Then I wish you success in your efforts.


Thank you, I think I need all the good wishes I can get :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And people with wheelchairs and people with small children get to board the plane first before the aisle is all filled up with everyone.


And that is a wonderful bonus for anyone with any disability, I too am glad you are getting a chair GS, I think you will be able to do so much more, than if you were trying to walk on your ventures xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi!! My friend's DH volunteered to be official photographer for the dinner-dance and if I spotted him, I would grin or pose. They all came out bad but didn't see him aiming at me for this one so he caught me looking natural for once!!


You are very photogenic, when you don't know you are being photographed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Judi, no wonder you were quiet for a few days! I take it there is nothing to be done except meds? Glad you are taking it all with your usual witty stoicism, hope you continue to stay positive and the meds can keep you pain-free and crafting!! xxxx


I refuse to give in - I am a fighter, not a dyeing swan hahaha - the more one whinges about something, the worse it gets; but if one continues to fight to stay well (along with the assistance of meds & exercise), the longer one stays mobile. Sometimes I do feel like giving in, but that only lasts a day or 2, then I get on with being alive again - and the have one set of GK's, and they enliven me even more :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could probably print it and I may ask my friend's DH if I can have a copy of the original, without the reflections! Don't know that I would want it on the wall here at home though and have to keep seeing myself all the time!!!


Just like having a mirror - but showing how you look when you aren't conscious of what you look like - I think it is a great idea to put it up on one of your walls, or make a gift of a framed copy for you DS, SIL & Kiwi Princess - I think they will love it :-D :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I refuse to give in - I am a fighter, not a dyeing swan hahaha - the more one whinges about something, the worse it gets; but if one continues to fight to stay well (along with the assistance of meds & exercise), the longer one stays mobile. Sometimes I do feel like giving in, but that only lasts a day or 2, then I get on with being alive again - and the have one set of GK's, and they enliven me even more :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What would we do without them?!! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just like having a mirror - but showing how you look when you aren't conscious of what you look like - I think it is a great idea to put it up on one of your walls, or make a gift of a framed copy for you DS, SIL & Kiwi Princess - I think they will love it :-D :-D


Hmmm, will think about that!!!

Since you mentioned it, latest pic of Kiwi Princess!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good news, something to keep you cheerful!! xxx


Very cheerful, I can hardly contain myself in waiting for their arrival; and she might be fortunate to not have a Caesarian delivery as she has had the two natural births :thumbup: we just have to weight on that one 
*･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･* this is how happy I am hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I feel the same but getting up later and starting the evening earlier and earlier help a lot!!!


It does, doesn't it - I also usually crash out during the day as well .... Not deliberately, but I usually hear my DH ask me what I am doing, and I will wake up and think I was writing a note for him when I was. Actually trying to knit in my sleep :? ;-)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very cheerful, I can hardly contain myself in waiting for their arrival; and she might be fortunate to not have a Caesarian delivery as she has had the two natural births :thumbup: we just have to weight on that one
> *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･* this is how happy I am hahaha


That's pretty good!!! x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, will think about that!!!
> 
> Since you mentioned it, latest pic of Kiwi Princess!!


What a gorgeous girl, my girls & my GK's are what keep me going


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you busy now? If you aren't, we could have a chat on Skype


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Are you busy now? If you aren't, we could have a chat on Skype


Sorry dear, just on my way to Jill's for a cuppa! I will try again soon! Jake was desperate to Skype you on Tuesday but I have now explained why you couldn't answer and he says he's sorry you're ill! We have ordered the bands for Hiccup and for the blue dragon the girl rides Chat soon xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I am going to make another dragon now, so will catch you all, another time. Bye til next time xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry dear, just on my way to Jill's for a cuppa! I will try again soon! Jake was desperate to Skype you on Tuesday but I have now explained why you couldn't answer and he says he's sorry you're ill! We have ordered the bands for Hiccup and for the blue dragon the girl rides Chat soon xxxxxx


Hopefully next time he is with you, we can have a chat, enjoy your visit xxxx
Can't wait to see Hiccup & the blue dragon :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hurray, what a great start to your day!! Mrs P and I will be very happy to help you spend that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can vouch for that! Hope you can treat yourself to something for you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Chris I hope you have a good few days away.
> 
> Like you, I slept really well last night. I awoke at 8.40, I haven't slept in that late for ages. I think it's the sea air that did it.


Hi, I seem to be more tired this afternoon. It was so nice to finally meet you, hope we can meet up again sometime, we never seemed to have a chat. 
I am supposed to be packing. I am going for 2 weeks. Luckily I only need very casual clothes & I can always washing things out. With the storms we have had today I shall have to sort out some wet weather clothes. I'm just glad I get excused dog-walking duties, that's not fun in the mud up there. 
Enjoy more of your holiday, sit & make your hat! Love. Chris. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, will think about that!!!
> 
> Since you mentioned it, latest pic of Kiwi Princess!!


She's gorgeous! I want one like that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> What a gorgeous girl, my girls & my GK's are what keep me going


I totally agree with you, Judi, they always make you feel better. I'm just hoping that one day I get a GD so I can make dresses & things.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She's gorgeous! I want one like that!


Thanks Chris, _I_ want one like that - over here!!!! Have started the top down top for her!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Pam xxxx
> 
> Is there anymore news on your son, is he totally safe now?


Thanks, Judi. He's mostly safe but the fire is still going on, so I guess not completely safe. The fire is over 52% contained.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Clear but cool.
> I got my paycheck and got a surprise. I was expecting a reduction because of the strike. But apparently the union negotiated our increase retroactive to April 1. The extra is going into my savings for the October meetup.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Great news!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have saved your photo girls to my pictures. 

I now have a wheelchair. Theres nothing wrong with it and I've had a little sit in it. I wont need it all the time you know, it'll just be for the parks because I dont walk far.

Ive done a bit knitting today, and DH finished the door handles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hurray, what a great start to your day!! Mrs P and I will be very happy to help you spend that!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


And so will I!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I've caught up and filled a couple of pages!  Had a great time with my girls yesterday, in spite of a head-cold induced headache most of the time, hope I wasn't too grumpy?!! After an easy journey home and seeing Chris on her way, I got a little peckish so got a bowl of cereal, the light, flaky sort with a little dried fruit in it. I bit down on something (piece if date, nut?) and shattered one of my back teeth! Know how you feel now Susan! I had obviously exposed a nerve because I couldn't eat or drink anything without an electric jolt so got an emergency appointment this morning. It's all tidied up and I will need a crown - £400 - and soft food from now until I get it fitted. Didn't spoil a wonderful day though! xxxxxxxx


Oh no!!! So sorry you had to end such a lovely day that way. Glad you got into see the dentist today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, will think about that!!!
> 
> Since you mentioned it, latest pic of Kiwi Princess!!


She is adorable and growing so fast!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have saved your photo girls to my pictures.
> 
> I now have a wheelchair. Theres nothing wrong with it and I've had a little sit in it. I wont need it all the time you know, it'll just be for the parks because I dont walk far.
> 
> Ive done a bit knitting today, and DH finished the door handles.


I saved the photo, too. Well done on the wheelchair. It should definitely make your visits to the parks more enjoyable. When do you depart for the States?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, will think about that!!!
> 
> Since you mentioned it, latest pic of Kiwi Princess!!


She's still so gorgeous...I always feel like cuddling her, I fdont know why....Ive thought she was great from the first photo's I saw odf her


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I have saved your photo girls to my pictures.
> 
> I now have a wheelchair. Theres nothing wrong with it and I've had a little sit in it. I wont need it all the time you know, it'll just be for the parks because I dont walk far.
> 
> Ive done a bit knitting today, and DH finished the door handles.


You will have to learn to do wheelies now! Don't forget to ask for assistance with the airline.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I saved the photo, too. Well done on the wheelchair. It should definitely make your visits to the parks more enjoyable. When do you depart for the States?


We leave for Manchester on Wednesday tea time and stop in a hotel over night, and we fly on Thursday......Thats the plan anyway!!!!!! Ive got the collywobbles in my tummy and trying to gat to sleep is a waste of time. Once I'm asleep I'll sleep forever but its getting there hahahahaha.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You will have to learn to do wheelies now! Don't forget to ask for assistance with the airline.


I wont need to be in it for the airport...Its just for the parks, because of my balance and not being able to go too far.....I'll push it in the airport hahahahaha!!!! OBTW I cant stand for long either....I have to sit....I wont have it I need one, thats lkike giving in...but between you and me, I know I do.... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going up to watch my TV...MMrs Bucket is on.....DH is going in the bath............See you all tomorrow......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, will think about that!!!
> 
> Since you mentioned it, latest pic of Kiwi Princess!!


Gorgeous photo, she is growing up so fast.

Sorry to hear about your tooth, I juat paid that for the oe I've had done and the next one will be even more as I'm having a gap bridged. Hoope your cold is feeling better.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very cheerful, I can hardly contain myself in waiting for their arrival; and she might be fortunate to not have a Caesarian delivery as she has had the two natural births :thumbup: we just have to weight on that one
> *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･* this is how happy I am hahaha


So glad things are going well for your DD amd hope you can find a regime that will give you some relief. Don't forgot the colour therapy, xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wont need to be in it for the airport...Its just for the parks, because of my balance and not being able to go too far.....I'll push it in the airport hahahahaha!!!! OBTW I cant stand for long either....I have to sit....I wont have it I need one, thats lkike giving in...but between you and me, I know I do.... :thumbup:


Work wihin your limitTIONS AND (oops caps lok) not against them, you will find things much easier all round. Night night, sleep well, xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great news!!!


Yeh, Nitzi, well done you. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have saved your photo girls to my pictures.
> 
> I now have a wheelchair. Theres nothing wrong with it and I've had a little sit in it. I wont need it all the time you know, it'll just be for the parks because I dont walk far.
> 
> Ive done a bit knitting today, and DH finished the door handles.


I bet the boys pinch it for chair races!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I wont need to be in it for the airport...Its just for the parks, because of my balance and not being able to go too far.....I'll push it in the airport hahahahaha!!!! OBTW I cant stand for long either....I have to sit....I wont have it I need one, thats lkike giving in...but between you and me, I know I do.... :thumbup:


As I said "don't do as I do, do as I tell you". Purple & I were looking at mobility scooters yesterday, some of them look really good fun. My girls want me to get a chair & I know I shall have to get one eventually, but as you said it feels like giving in. It took me ages to use a stick but now use it all the time. 
I hope you have a wonderful time, let them big boys of yours look after you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We leave for Manchester on Wednesday tea time and stop in a hotel over night, and we fly on Thursday......Thats the plan anyway!!!!!! Ive got the collywobbles in my tummy and trying to gat to sleep is a waste of time. Once I'm asleep I'll sleep forever but its getting there hahahahaha.......


I'll be thinking about you and hoping for uneventful travels!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Clear but cool.
> I got my paycheck and got a surprise. I was expecting a reduction because of the strike. But apparently the union negotiated our increase retroactive to April 1. The extra is going into my savings for the October meetup.
> Happy Friday everyone.


Awesome surprise :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Binky, your online shopping sounds very therapeutic, good for you!!!


 :lol: I did a little more really late last night for some Perlie bath stuff and again spent to much  :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: I did a little more really late last night for some Perlie bath stuff and again spent to much  :roll:


I'm always so surprised I can spend so much and never go to the shops! Enjoy what you buy. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mmorning from sunny Surrey. We are off to DDs today, as SIL has injured his arm (actually he did it ages ago and would not go to the doctor and now it is really bad and he needs injections - does this sound familiar - MEN!) and Mr P is going to help demolish sone wardrobes and I am in charge of the GKs. Might well bring them back here for a baking and messing about session. I have a feeling they will be staying a few days.

Chris have a safe journey, Londy I hope your tooth is not too sore. Everyone else have a great day and I will catch up with you at some point. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have saved your photo girls to my pictures.
> 
> I now have a wheelchair. Theres nothing wrong with it and I've had a little sit in it. I wont need it all the time you know, it'll just be for the parks because I dont walk far.
> 
> Ive done a bit knitting today, and DH finished the door handles.


YAY, Susan on wheels! You are a sensible girl and we all know how hard it must be for you to 'give in' but as that old cop once said "You know it makes sense"!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We leave for Manchester on Wednesday tea time and stop in a hotel over night, and we fly on Thursday......Thats the plan anyway!!!!!! Ive got the collywobbles in my tummy and trying to gat to sleep is a waste of time. Once I'm asleep I'll sleep forever but its getting there hahahahaha.......


You know my mantra....just repeat to yourself over and over "Everything is going to be all right" and you know it will be!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photo, she is growing up so fast.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your tooth, I juat paid that for the oe I've had done and the next one will be even more as I'm having a gap bridged. Hoope your cold is feeling better.xx


Thanks dear, it's not too bad during the day but can't sleep at night because my nose is bunged up!! (too much info?!) I have tried all the meds but they don't seem to work for very long. Never mind, this too shall pass!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mmorning from sunny Surrey. We are off to DDs today, as SIL has injured his arm (actually he did it ages ago and would not go to the doctor and now it is really bad and he needs injections - does this sound familiar - MEN!) and Mr P is going to help demolish sone wardrobes and I am in charge of the GKs. Might well bring them back here for a baking and messing about session. I have a feeling they will be staying a few days.
> 
> Chris have a safe journey, Londy I hope your tooth is not too sore. Everyone else have a great day and I will catch up with you at some point. xx


Have a lovely day with the gks!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Found this in my Woman's Weekly, did a bit of editing and it so reminded me of Worthing on Thursday!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, Ive laid in until 11 am. I didnt put my alarm on. I'm not sure what we are doing today, maybe a little packing, and I must go and sort out my newspaper at the shop, also get my extra medication from the chemist. Anyweay I'm not going to do much. and I'm staying home!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy...I love the cartoon. only you could find that.........Who is who? hahahahahahah....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou thankyou thankyou worthing bathing beauties......I got a lovely suprise today with the postcard....It has pride of place on top of my fire. I really do wish I could have come to see you all.

Its 2 weeks until I see purley....She is talking of coming over next year with her daughter. I'm going to ask purple if I can go to her house and meet up with you all. just overnight purple, I wont out stay my welcome. Anyway ..I hope we all have another meet before then. PLEASE. Ive got my correct pills now...

The front door handle has broken.....DH has it all to pieces so it probably wont be any good now. Good job we have the porch.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Found this in my Woman's Weekly, did a bit of editing and it so reminded me of Worthing on Thursday!! xxxxxxxxxx


Hehehe that is brilliant! BUT I think you edited the one I think you portrayed as me far too much!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou thankyou thankyou worthing bathing beauties......I got a lovely suprise today with the postcard....It has pride of place on top of my fire. I really do wish I could have come to see you all.
> 
> Its 2 weeks until I see purley....She is talking of coming over next year with her daughter. I'm going to ask purple if I can go to her house and meet up with you all. just overnight purple, I wont out stay my welcome. Anyway ..I hope we all have another meet before then. PLEASE. Ive got my correct pills now...
> 
> The front door handle has broken.....DH has it all to pieces so it probably wont be any good now. Good job we have the porch.


So exciting that it's only two weeks until you meet the wonderful Purly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Found this in my Woman's Weekly, did a bit of editing and it so reminded me of Worthing on Thursday!! xxxxxxxxxx


That is so great!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou thankyou thankyou worthing bathing beauties......I got a lovely suprise today with the postcard....It has pride of place on top of my fire. I really do wish I could have come to see you all.
> 
> Its 2 weeks until I see purley....She is talking of coming over next year with her daughter. I'm going to ask purple if I can go to her house and meet up with you all. just overnight purple, I wont out stay my welcome. Anyway ..I hope we all have another meet before then. PLEASE. Ive got my correct pills now..
> The front door handle has broken.....DH has it all to pieces so it probably wont be any good now. Good job we have the porch.


Here is THE chair


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here is THE chair


It looks ideal.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here is THE chair


Perfect and so are you!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy...I love the cartoon. only you could find that.........Who is who? hahahahahahah....


Well, Purple, me and Rebecca are all there somewhere!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe that is brilliant! BUT I think you edited the one I think you portrayed as me far too much!!!


'Twas the fold in the page dear but don't dent what a sylph you are!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here is THE chair


....and very regal you look in it too!! Hope you get the comfiest of rides!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She's gorgeous! I want one like that!


Hahahahaha you will have to speak to you children - they MIGHT come to the party :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I've caught up and filled a couple of pages!  Had a great time with my girls yesterday, in spite of a head-cold induced headache most of the time, hope I wasn't too grumpy?!! After an easy journey home and seeing Chris on her way, I got a little peckish so got a bowl of cereal, the light, flaky sort with a little dried fruit in it. I bit down on something (piece if date, nut?) and shattered one of my back teeth! Know how you feel now Susan! I had obviously exposed a nerve because I couldn't eat or drink anything without an electric jolt so got an emergency appointment this morning. It's all tidied up and I will need a crown - £400 - and soft food from now until I get it fitted. Didn't spoil a wonderful day though! xxxxxxxx


Oohh that doesn't sound good at all. It seems like it is the time for broken teeth (isn't Aging wonderful) I am waiting for an appointment for the repair of a very sharp tooth - the filling in this one shattered, and another piece of the tooth broke off. My teeth used to be so strong :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Judi. He's mostly safe but the fire is still going on, so I guess not completely safe. The fire is over 52% contained.


That is getting there, hopefully there will be some big rains coming their way, to help quell the rest of it. That is what we were all hoping for over here, when we had the huge fires, just south of me. Some of that area is still limited access.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have saved your photo girls to my pictures.
> 
> I now have a wheelchair. Theres nothing wrong with it and I've had a little sit in it. I wont need it all the time you know, it'll just be for the parks because I dont walk far.
> 
> Ive done a bit knitting today, and DH finished the door handles.


That is excellent news, and the chair is there for your moral, and physical, support - to use as, and when, you see fit :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We leave for Manchester on Wednesday tea time and stop in a hotel over night, and we fly on Thursday......Thats the plan anyway!!!!!! Ive got the collywobbles in my tummy and trying to gat to sleep is a waste of time. Once I'm asleep I'll sleep forever but its getting there hahahahaha.......


Relaxation is the way to go - says she who is a severe insomniac :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad things are going well for your DD amd hope you can find a regime that will give you some relief. Don't forgot the colour therapy, xx


I need to get all of my therapies going again. They should have a much better effect, now that I finally know (I hope I do anyway) what I am dealing with - I can refine the treatments to the conditions :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here is THE chair


That looks quite comfortable, now all you need to do, is relax & enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here is THE chair


That looks quite comfortable, now all you need to do, is relax & enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is getting there, hopefully there will be some big rains coming their way, to help quell the rest of it. That is what we were all hoping for over here, when we had the huge fires, just south of me. Some of that area is still limited access.


That would be wonderful but it's back to hot and dry over there once again. We can only hope. At least they are making progress getting it contained.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oohh that doesn't sound good at all. It seems like it is the time for broken teeth (isn't Aging wonderful) I am waiting for an appointment for the repair of a very sharp tooth - the filling in this one shattered, and another piece of the tooth broke off. My teeth used to be so strong :-(


I still have all of mine, although most of them are crowns! DH is now eighty, hasn't seen a dentist in 68 years, has all his own teeth with no fillings and I have never known him to have toothache or sensitivity (in his teeth or otherwise!!) Life just isn't fair, is it??!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I need to get all of my therapies going again. They should have a much better effect, now that I finally know (I hope I do anyway) what I am dealing with - I can refine the treatments to the conditions :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I still have all of mine, although most of them are crowns! DH is now eighty, hasn't seen a dentist in 68 years, has all his own teeth with no fillings and I have never known him to have toothache or sensitivity (in his teeth or otherwise!!) Life just isn't fair, is it??!!!


No, that's not fair at all!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello my special girls... The case has come in...the washing is done... A teeny bit of ironing to do and then pack tomorrow......I've spoken to purley and saw a tree in Florida. It was 97 degrees there.. Omg...... I'll have to stay in the shade. 

I'm going to watch last of the summer wine, so I'll see you tomorrow.

It's been mostly sunny and hot today....that's novel for up here ,,,,,,,,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Found this in my Woman's Weekly, did a bit of editing and it so reminded me of Worthing on Thursday!! xxxxxxxxxx


He he he ,.....love it!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I still have all of mine, although most of them are crowns! DH is now eighty, hasn't seen a dentist in 68 years, has all his own teeth with no fillings and I have never known him to have toothache or sensitivity (in his teeth or otherwise!!) Life just isn't fair, is it??!!!


Not fair at all. I think the reason that women end up with the problems with our teeth, is that we have the babies. If the nutrition doesn't cover the health of our teeth, then thef lose the wonderful teeth. Some are unfortunate enough to need all of their teeth pulled out, and replaced with dentures


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou thankyou thankyou worthing bathing beauties......I got a lovely suprise today with the postcard....It has pride of place on top of my fire. I really do wish I could have come to see you all.
> 
> Its 2 weeks until I see purley....She is talking of coming over next year with her daughter. I'm going to ask purple if I can go to her house and meet up with you all. just overnight purple, I wont out stay my welcome. Anyway ..I hope we all have another meet before then. PLEASE. Ive got my correct pills now...
> 
> The front door handle has broken.....DH has it all to pieces so it probably wont be any good now. Good job we have the porch.


See we were thinking of you while we ate our fish & chips! I'm sure Purplw will let you come down, if not you can stay with me! I hope you & Purly have a wonderful time together, you will find lots to talk about I'm sure?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I still have all of mine, although most of them are crowns! DH is now eighty, hasn't seen a dentist in 68 years, has all his own teeth with no fillings and I have never known him to have toothache or sensitivity (in his teeth or otherwise!!) Life just isn't fair, is it??!!!


My daughter visited the dentist while we were in Worthing, she hasn't been for a long time. She's horrified that she has to have her first fillings, she's 36, I don't think that's bad. She certainly doesn't take after me! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Not fair at all. I think the reason that women end up with the problems with our teeth, is that we have the babies. If the nutrition doesn't cover the health of our teeth, then thef lose the wonderful teeth. Some are unfortunate enough to need all of their teeth pulled out, and replaced with dentures


My poor mum had all her teeth out within two weeks because of a gum disease called pyrea when she was 47. They had an awful job to stop the bleeding then she got an infection in some of the tooth sockets. She was so brave. She struggled with dentures for the next 30 years then suddenly seemed to get used to them. :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Found this in my Woman's Weekly, did a bit of editing and it so reminded me of Worthing on Thursday!! xxxxxxxxxx


Cheeky :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well here I am in the middle of England, it's so dark! As we are in the middle of fields there are no lights around. We had a good trip up here but must admit I settled down & slept! I think our day out caught up with me today! 
Spent the afternoon trying to get Little O to calm down. He loves the 
animals up here but is not sure about 1 of the dogs. She is an Irish Wolfhound & very big, but O is already pushing her out of the way. Hope everyone is ok. Have fun whatever you are doing. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here is THE chair


You will have to put go faster stripes on it. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a surprise visit from my sister's son, his girlfriend and their two girls (both called Evie, both aged 5!!) this evening. They brought me an early birthday present from my sister - a beautiful Midnight Rose Heuchera that I had admired when we all visited a garden centre while I was there last week. I wanted to buy it but was worried I wouldn't manage it without damaging it on the coach coming home. They stayed for a while and the girls played with the gks toys. They haven't been together very long but are going to make a lovely little family! This picture is not actually my plant but very similar, very dark with pink splodges!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a surprise visit from my sister's son, his girlfriend and their two girls (both called Evie, both aged 5!!) this evening. They brought me an early birthday present from my sister - a beautiful Midnight Rose Heuchera that I had admired when we all visited a garden centre while I was there last week. I wanted to buy it but was worried I wouldn't manage it without damaging it on the coach coming home. They stayed for a while and the girls played with the gks toys. They haven't been together very long but are going to make a lovely little family! This picture is not actually my plant but very similar, very dark with pink splodges!


What a lovely surprise visit and the heuchera is gorgeous. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well here I am in the middle of England, it's so dark! As we are in the middle of fields there are no lights around. We had a good trip up here but must admit I settled down & slept! I think our day out caught up with me today!
> Spent the afternoon trying to get Little O to calm down. He loves the
> animals up here but is not sure about 1 of the dogs. She is an Irish Wolfhound & very big, but O is already pushing her out of the way. Hope everyone is ok. Have fun whatever you are doing. Xx


Hope you sleep well, it will seem very quiet compared with London!! Glad you managed to look in, always glad to see you here if you aren't over-busy living it up! Started on the little cap sleeve cardi for Charlotte tonight, it looks good so far! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Night night everyone, still have the cold and it is making me feel soooo tired. catch you tomorrow! Lotsa love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GKS hae been here today while Mr P helped their parents prepare their bedroom for decorating. The gks have been brilliant and they took me shopping this afternoon and 'we' have bought a loom band and loads of rubber bands. GS is making a case for his phone and LM has made a bracelet for herself and a ring for Grandad. I have not made anything. :thumbup: 

Off to bed in a minute. Night night all xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Night night everyone, still have the cold and it is making me feel soooo tired. catch you tomorrow! Lotsa love and hugs to you all xxxxx


Get better soon xxxxxxx Night night xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a surprise visit from my sister's son, his girlfriend and their two girls (both called Evie, both aged 5!!) this evening. They brought me an early birthday present from my sister - a beautiful Midnight Rose Heuchera that I had admired when we all visited a garden centre while I was there last week. I wanted to buy it but was worried I wouldn't manage it without damaging it on the coach coming home. They stayed for a while and the girls played with the gks toys. They haven't been together very long but are going to make a lovely little family! This picture is not actually my plant but very similar, very dark with pink splodges!


What a beautiful plant and it sounds like you had a very lovely visit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Night night everyone, still have the cold and it is making me feel soooo tired. catch you tomorrow! Lotsa love and hugs to you all xxxxx


Sending get well hugs to you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GKS hae been here today while Mr P helped their parents prepare their bedroom for decorating. The gks have been brilliant and they took me shopping this afternoon and 'we' have bought a loom band and loads of rubber bands. GS is making a case for his phone and LM has made a bracelet for herself and a ring for Grandad. I have not made anything. :thumbup:
> 
> Off to bed in a minute. Night night all xxx


Sounds like a very pleasant way to spend the afternoon. Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have had a busy but unproductive day today I finished the all in one I was making just need to sew the buttons on it, Caleigh will be a year old tomorrow where has the time gone!

I am going to go and sew on the buttons and work on the afghan I am making, one of the ladies saw it last night and loved it and I am glad because it is for her new little granddaughter that was born on the third of this month!

Love and hugs to all
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Chris enjoy the quiet of the country.

Londy sorry you are still suffering with that cold. What a wonderful surprise from your sister.

Happy birthday to Caleigh.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You will have to put go faster stripes on it. xxx


And if it was red & had a wireless hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a surprise visit from my sister's son, his girlfriend and their two girls (both called Evie, both aged 5!!) this evening. They brought me an early birthday present from my sister - a beautiful Midnight Rose Heuchera that I had admired when we all visited a garden centre while I was there last week. I wanted to buy it but was worried I wouldn't manage it without damaging it on the coach coming home. They stayed for a while and the girls played with the gks toys. They haven't been together very long but are going to make a lovely little family! This picture is not actually my plant but very similar, very dark with pink splodges!


The plant is very pretty, but I bet the two little girls get confused when one or the other is called, unless they have worked out a system already :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The plant is very pretty, but I bet the two little girls get confused when one or the other is called, unless they have worked out a system already :lol: :lol:


It's quite funny to hear one of them call "Evie" to the other one! Both their surnames start with the same letter so that's no help but from a little baby, my great niece was call Eviepops but that could become a little embarrassing so I expect they will let them sort out between them how it will work. They could be twins and certainly sisters!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning to you all! It's grey and humid here today, we got up quite early as it was so hot upstairs. Slept fairly well but beginning to suspect that this 'cold' is my old friend a sinus infection. I get them from time to time following nasal surgery 20 years ago. Horrible but it will move on soon!!
Not doing a lot today, finished knitting a short sleeved jacket yesterday, it is horrible, too wide, too low cut and I never liked the gery-green colour anyway!!! Not even going to bother to frog it, it can go to the charity shop, someone may have the patience to turn it back into yarn! Have now started a top down cap sleeve cardi for Charlotte and I am enjoying that so far! Grocery shopping later and maybe some sewing, certainly some ironing, haven't touched it for weeks! Sorry for rambling, have a good one all of you, whatever your time is!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

We had Miss M & Munchkin with us until just after lunch, so we had a trip to see MIL, after picking up the girls mum, and then went back to their place for a little while. Am now very tired, but am determined to get my ASJ finished. It somehow got waylaid, & forgotten last year, so will be posting a WIP photo; just incase the site gets closed before I get it finished :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We had Miss M & Munchkin with us until just after lunch, so we had a trip to see MIL, after picking up the girls mum, and then went back to their place for a little while. Am now very tired, but am determined to get my ASJ finished. It somehow got waylaid, & forgotten last year, so will be posting a WIP photo; just incase the site gets closed before I get it finished :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yay! I have been looking at some of the ASJs that were posted back then and I really like the icord finish on one of them, might try that for my next one!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a surprise visit from my sister's son, his girlfriend and their two girls (both called Evie, both aged 5!!) this evening. They brought me an early birthday present from my sister - a beautiful Midnight Rose Heuchera that I had admired when we all visited a garden centre while I was there last week. I wanted to buy it but was worried I wouldn't manage it without damaging it on the coach coming home. They stayed for a while and the girls played with the gks toys. They haven't been together very long but are going to make a lovely little family! This picture is not actually my plant but very similar, very dark with pink splodges!


I hope your cold goes soon Londy........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its a lot cooler and breezy today. I'm not sure what to do today. DS is comingg out to the states 10 days after us, so I want to say bye to him. I need to pack and I casnt be bothered to do anything at the moment. I'm tired.....

We have this magpie that keeps coming and sitting on our window, well hes done it twice anyway! I hate magpies....I always think of illness when they are here.There was a glut of them when DH first got poorly and I always assosiate them with that.

In my sleep I was jumping over high gates with my friend margaret. It was all jumbled up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its a lot cooler and breezy today. I'm not sure what to do today. DS is comingg out to the states 10 days after us, so I want to say bye to him. I need to pack and I casnt be bothered to do anything at the moment. I'm tired.....
> 
> We have this magpie that keeps coming and sitting on our window, well hes done it twice anyway! I hate magpies....I always think of illness when they are here.There was a glut of them when DH first got poorly and I always assosiate them with that.
> 
> In my sleep I was jumping over high gates with my friend margaret. It was all jumbled up.


Don't worry about the magpies, I'm sure that's just an old wives' tale and I truly hope you can prove that to be true!! I had an interesting dream last night but now have absolutely no memory of what it was about,!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, Purple, me and Rebecca are all there somewhere!!! xxx


Thank goodness I wasn't there tooLol. ,xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had a surprise visit from my sister's son, his girlfriend and their two girls (both called Evie, both aged 5!!) this evening. They brought me an early birthday present from my sister - a beautiful Midnight Rose Heuchera that I had admired when we all visited a garden centre while I was there last week. I wanted to buy it but was worried I wouldn't manage it without damaging it on the coach coming home. They stayed for a while and the girls played with the gks toys. They haven't been together very long but are going to make a elovely little family! This picture is not actually my plant but very similar, very dark with pink splodges!


One more for the collection for your great garden.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi from a very relaxed lady! My DD & SIL are spoiling me, Little O is having a great time. I took him out to look at the horses this morning & he had a little ride down the lane on one of the ponies. He was so excited when he got back, he has now fallen asleep so we are enjoying the peace. I might go swimming this afternoon, as it's their pool nobody will see me, except my family! Don't want to frighten the locals.
Have a great day whatever you are doing.
Hope you feel better soon Londy, if not off the the Drs...ok?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks Saxy for being a lovely host yesterday.


It was very much my pleasure.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a very relaxed lady! My DD & SIL are spoiling me, Little O is having a great time. I took him out to look at the horses this morning & he had a little ride down the lane on one of the ponies. He was so excited when he got back, he has now fallen asleep so we are enjoying the peace. I might go swimming this afternoon, as it's their pool nobody will see me, except my family! Don't want to frighten the locals.
> Have a great day whatever you are doing.
> Hope you feel better soon Londy, if not off the the Drs...ok?


It sounds like you're having a wonderful time, Chris. Let them pamper you as much as you can. You deserve it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Whew! I've caught up! I only stopped to answer one.

Anthony Newley once sang Stop the world, I want to get off. I'm saying slow the world down, I can't keep up! I slept in on Friday. Even with only a short bus ride home I too was tired after our wonderful day out. Then the world caught up with me and I haven't had time to come on KP. Sometimes being wanted can be too much.

So much has happened to all my friends on here that it feels like a month rather than 3 days. Those who are unwell, get better. Healing hugs for all, at least the virtual ones don't hurt! Well done Susan, that chair looks quite comfy. Your turn next Chris. 

Thanks to all four of my 'Worthing fan club' for giving me such a lovely 'go with the flow' day on Thursday. It was totally relaxing even though tiring.
I've been summoned to the Town Hall tomorrow to help open a WWI exhibition, then I'm out to a birthday lunch with my WRACA ladies,but the next few days are clear in my diary. Wish me a peaceful few catch-up days please. I need them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Whew! I've caught up! I only stopped to answer one.
> 
> Anthony Newley once sang Stop the world, I want to get off. I'm saying slow the world down, I can't keep up! I slept in on Friday. Even with only a short bus ride home I too was tired after our wonderful day out. Then the world caught up with me and I haven't had time to come on KP. Sometimes being wanted can be too much.
> 
> ...


I do, indeed, wish you a peaceful few days. You definitely need them and deserve them! Sending gentle hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all! It's grey and humid here today, we got up quite early as it was so hot upstairs. Slept fairly well but beginning to suspect that this 'cold' is my old friend a sinus infection. I get them from time to time following nasal surgery 20 years ago. Horrible but it will move on soon!!
> Not doing a lot today, finished knitting a short sleeved jacket yesterday, it is horrible, too wide, too low cut and I never liked the gery-green colour anyway!!! Not even going to bother to frog it, it can go to the charity shop, someone may have the patience to turn it back into yarn! Have now started a top down cap sleeve cardi for Charlotte and I am enjoying that so far! Grocery shopping later and maybe some sewing, certainly some ironing, haven't touched it for weeks! Sorry for rambling, have a good one all of you, whatever your time is!! xxxxxxxxx


I hope you feel better soon, Londy! Sorry about the jacket you knitted not turning out, but I think you've got a good solution for it. Can't wait to see the cardi you are knitting for Charlotte. Take it easy today. Sending you gentle hugs. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Whew! I've caught up! I only stopped to answer one.
> 
> Anthony Newley once sang Stop the world, I want to get off. I'm saying slow the world down, I can't keep up! I slept in on Friday. Even with only a short bus ride home I too was tired after our wonderful day out. Then the world caught up with me and I haven't had time to come on KP. Sometimes being wanted can be too much.
> 
> ...


You make me feel tired just reading this and I thought you were stepping down? Have a few restful daystime, been sitting in . I am certainly having a restful time up here. Wish you could have a relax here. I shall have to post a couple of pictures of the house we are looking after. Look after yourself. Xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida was 97 F yesterday. I love the heat. Hate snow and cold. We are at our house and we just love it. Met with painters and they will be painting it while Dh and I are in Fort Myers, putting our other house up for sale or rent. Have been so very busy, really no time for the fun stuff we thought we would do. Oh well, October will come fast.Then will play.

I have tried to read all the back chatter, but have to admit I can remember nothing. So I will start fresh from today.

Londy hope you don't have a sinus infection. Take it easy and rest. See doctor if not better tomorrow.Love your new avatar pic.

Chrissy have a fun time on your vacation. Peace and quiet how lovely for you. Enjoy your swim. Know your back will love it.

GS don't let fokelore upset you with the magpies. Just a nuscense is what they are. Can't wait till our meet up. Yes DD and I are planning to fly to London next summer. DD will make all the arrangements. Bless her.See you soon.

Xiang glad they think they have found your problem with the back, but I will wait and see how things go. Don't know, but I think I would get a second dx from another doc, just to make sure. Hope the package has arrived by now. Post office said 5 to 10 business days.

Lifeline nice to hear you are enjoying your vacation. Rest and relaxation is just what you need.

Purple loved the picture of you and the girls. I will be meeting up with you and Londy in Defiance instead of Toronto, due to probable DH surgery. Hope this will be okay with you. So sorry to miss Nitzi and Pam.

Saxy hope you have time to catch up with yourself. You certainly lead a busy life with lots of responsibilities.

Binky please post apic of your finished projects. You make such lovely things.

Pam glad to know the fires are receding and son is safe at this time.

Jynx don't over do and stress. Is not healthy for you. Glad new medicine is helping with your breathing. A new mover sounds like a good idea. Fingers crossed for a swift and safe move for your Mom.

Jolly hope your stressors are better and things going more smoothly for you.

I need to get dressed to go to the paint store to pick out the colors for the rooms here. The painters will work while we are in Fort Myers. Need to start laundry ad start packing up a few items to take with us.

Hope everyone feels in good health or will soon and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You make me feel tired just reading this and I thought you were stepping down? Have a few restful daystime, been sitting in . I am certainly having a restful time up here. Wish you could have a relax here. I shall have to post a couple of pictures of the house we are looking after. Look after yourself. Xx


I wish I were with you! I might finish this boring red school cardigan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida was 97 F yesterday. I love the heat. Hate snow and cold. We are at our house and we just love it. Met with painters and they will be painting it while Dh and I are in Fort Myers, putting our other house up for sale or rent. Have been so very busy, really no time for the fun stuff we thought we would do. Oh well, October will come fast.Then will play.
> 
> I have tried to read all the back chatter, but have to admit I can remember nothing. So I will start fresh from today.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Great to hear from you and glad sll is going well. So sorry you won't be joining us in Toronto. I was so looking forward to meeting you! Well, hopefully another way in the future. All is good here. DS is safe and Mr Ric is doing really well. I've been doing more walking again and that feels good. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all. xxxooo.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm at the families house,,,,,,,we are having a BBQ . DS and DH went to take some rubbish to the tip and the old van they used ran out of oil so we had to go and find them and take them some tools so the BBQ is much later. None of us have packed a thing, but we are having a good family day. DS won't follow us for ten days. I am going to catch up while I'm waiting to be fed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm at the families house,,,,,,,we are having a BBQ . DS and DH went to take some rubbish to the tip and the old van they used ran out of oil so we had to go and find them and take them some tools so the BBQ is much later. None of us have packed a thing, but we are having a good family day. DS won't follow us for ten days. I am going to catch up while I'm waiting to be fed.


That does sound like a good family day, Susan, other than the running out of oil. It's always something, isn't it, when men are working on projects?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls I'm home. full tummy and its just starting to rain....Ive had a nice love from DS and I'll see him in a fortnight....We were supposed to pack today and so was DIL but we never got anywhere at all. Maybe tomorrow......DIL has 4 cases to pack because DS would pack all the wrong things and a list for the animals for him to feed for 2 weeks and he has to tick his jobs off to make sure he's done it.. (honestly, they are still s daft to each other as they were when they were 16.

DIL's dad is going up th stay with the animals for a fortnight and her mam is jumping for joy!!!!! hahahaha...she wants him to go up for the 4 weeks but he wont!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home. full tummy and its just starting to rain....Ive had a nice love from DS and I'll see him in a fortnight....We were supposed to pack today and so was DIL but we never got anywhere at all. Maybe tomorrow......DIL has 4 cases to pack because DS would pack all the wrong things and a list for the animals for him to feed for 2 weeks and he has to tick his jobs off to make sure he's done it.. (honestly, they are still s daft to each other as they were when they were 16.
> 
> DIL's dad is going up th stay with the animals for a fortnight and her mam is jumping for joy!!!!! hahahaha...she wants him to go up for the 4 weeks but he wont!


How wonderful that they are still as daft as each other now as they were at 16.
Enjoy the rest of the evening and set to on the packing with a vengeance tomorrow!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida was 97 F yesterday. I love the heat. Hate snow and cold. We are at our house and we just love it. Met with painters and they will be painting it while Dh and I are in Fort Myers, putting our other house up for sale or rent. Have been so very busy, really no time for the fun stuff we thought we would do. Oh well, October will come fast.Then will play.
> 
> I have tried to read all the back chatter, but have to admit I can remember nothing. So I will start fresh from today.
> 
> ...


Pearly it's great to see you back.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida was 97 F yesterday. I love the heat. Hate snow and cold. We are at our house and we just love it. Met with painters and they will be painting it while Dh and I are in Fort Myers, putting our other house up for sale or rent. Have been so very busy, really no time for the fun stuff we thought we would do. Oh well, October will come fast.Then will play.
> 
> I have tried to read all the back chatter, but have to admit I can remember nothing. So I will start fresh from today.
> 
> ...


I will as soon as I get the other buttons put on it, then I will take it outside to get a good picture of it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm home. full tummy and its just starting to rain....Ive had a nice love from DS and I'll see him in a fortnight....We were supposed to pack today and so was DIL but we never got anywhere at all. Maybe tomorrow......DIL has 4 cases to pack because DS would pack all the wrong things and a list for the animals for him to feed for 2 weeks and he has to tick his jobs off to make sure he's done it.. (honestly, they are still s daft to each other as they were when they were 16.
> 
> DIL's dad is going up th stay with the animals for a fortnight and her mam is jumping for joy!!!!! hahahaha...she wants him to go up for the 4 weeks but he wont!


Sounds like a wonderful day, happy packing tomorrow :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DS has given DH is orders....He has not got to start off in a mood at the airport or anything like that. He says it will only upset Sue and the boys....I hope DH takes some notice.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've come upstairs to try my shorts on....they don't fit , haha looks like I've been having too many nobbly bobbly,s and humbugs.....there are plenty shops there... I'll buy a couple of pairs. My legs are old now so I'm intl shallots, they are more comfortable for me........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Suurey. Had a lovely day with the gks. I have succumbed abd done some rubber band thingies. LM has made me a bracelet and keyring, gs has made some snakes. Also been thrashrd at Scrabble.
pearlie glad you like your new house and look forward to seeing you in Defiance. 
WI knitting here tomorrow. I'll catch up at some point. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi from a very relaxed lady! My DD & SIL are spoiling me, Little O is having a great time. I took him out to look at the horses this morning & he had a little ride down the lane on one of the ponies. He was so excited when he got back, he has now fallen asleep so we are enjoying the peace. I might go swimming this afternoon, as it's their pool nobody will see me, except my family! Don't want to frighten the locals.
> Have a great day whatever you are doing.
> Hope you feel better soon Londy, if not off the the Drs...ok?


Ok mum!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Whew! I've caught up! I only stopped to answer one.
> 
> Anthony Newley once sang Stop the world, I want to get off. I'm saying slow the world down, I can't keep up! I slept in on Friday. Even with only a short bus ride home I too was tired after our wonderful day out. Then the world caught up with me and I haven't had time to come on KP. Sometimes being wanted can be too much.
> 
> ...


We do! Make sure you keep them clear and just relax with your knitting!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Londy! Sorry about the jacket you knitted not turning out, but I think you've got a good solution for it. Can't wait to see the cardi you are knitting for Charlotte. Take it easy today. Sending you gentle hugs. xxxooo


Thank you, loving the hugs!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida was 97 F yesterday. I love the heat. Hate snow and cold. We are at our house and we just love it. Met with painters and they will be painting it while Dh and I are in Fort Myers, putting our other house up for sale or rent. Have been so very busy, really no time for the fun stuff we thought we would do. Oh well, October will come fast.Then will play.
> 
> I have tried to read all the back chatter, but have to admit I can remember nothing. So I will start fresh from today.
> 
> ...


Hi Sweetie, glad you and DH arrived safely and your new home is everything you hoped for! Will be happy to see you anywhere you can get to dear, Defiance won't know what's hit it!! Take care and enjoy the warmth. Love you xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've come upstairs to try my shorts on....they don't fit , haha looks like I've been having too many nobbly bobbly,s and humbugs.....there are plenty shops there... I'll buy a couple of pairs. My legs are old now so I'm intl shallots, they are more comfortable for me........


Our Lifeline is making shallots to wear when she is at school!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very sunny and warm Florida was 97 F yesterday. I love the heat. Hate snow and cold. We are at our house and we just love it. Met with painters and they will be painting it while Dh and I are in Fort Myers, putting our other house up for sale or rent. Have been so very busy, really no time for the fun stuff we thought we would do. Oh well, October will come fast.Then will play.
> 
> I have tried to read all the back chatter, but have to admit I can remember nothing. So I will start fresh from today.
> 
> ...


*Purly* - as yet the package hasn't arrived yet. It will very probably be here in the next day or two. I will post as soon as it arrives.

*Jolly* - I will also let you know when your package arrives also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That does sound like a good family day, Susan, other than the running out of oil. It's always something, isn't it, when men are working on projects?


It does sound like a lot of fun. :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

We are on our way to Adelaide, and were in an overtaking lane part of the road, and this truck (semitrailer; prime mover) was behind us for the entire length of this section. He decided to overtake when the end of the section was visible. DH had to do a bit of creative driving, so that we didn't end up under this idiots trailer. Thank heavens there wasn't a heap of cars behind us, as he had to put his brakes on quite rapidly :twisted: :hunf: :evil:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish I were with you! I might finish this boring red school cardigan.


Is the entire cardigan red? I think just that fact would make it very hard to make


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DS has given DH is orders....He has not got to start off in a mood at the airport or anything like that. He says it will only upset Sue and the boys....I hope DH takes some notice.....


Does he usually?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We are on our way to Adelaide, and were in an overtaking lane part of the road, and this truck (semitrailer; prime mover) was behind us for the entire length of this section. He decided to overtake when the end of the section was visible. DH had to do a bit of creative driving, so that we didn't end up under this idiots trailer. Thank heavens there wasn't a heap of cars behind us, as he had to put his brakes on quite rapidly :twisted: :hunf: :evil:


Thank goodness you were ok! I hate drivers like that.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish I were with you! I might finish this boring red school cardigan.


I've done more knitting here in a couple of days than I have in ages, probably as it's not so hot up here. Is your red cardigan one of the ones you were making in Lincoln?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Our Lifeline is making shallots to wear when she is at school!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank goodness you were ok! I hate drivers like that.


Indeed, they do make driving dangerous.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've done more knitting here in a couple of days than I have in ages, probably as it's not so hot up here. Is your red cardigan one of the ones you were making in Lincoln?


So glad you are having plenty of down time put to good use as knitting time. I've also got a lot of knitting done as it's too hot for much else. I have made two pairs of mittens for charity since Thursday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank goodness you were ok! I hate drivers like that.


So do I, and I am beginning to hate travelling on this road. It is beginning to feel like we have a near miss, each time we travel on this road now. I prefer going by train or bus - I get one "free" return ticket each year, but still have to pay taxes, and other fees, on the rail travel; the bus is half the price of a full fare, so that is quite reasonable also. Then I get free bus travel, anywhere in the state capital, as long as I travel in off peak times. The problem is that DH would rather drive down, and his driving (as well as the driving standards of other road users) scares the bejesus out of me. I usually am asleep soon after we get on the highway, or I am doing something to keep my hands & brain busy - reading, knitting or on KP & FB :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> So glad you are having plenty of down time put to good use as knitting time. I've also got a lot of knitting done as it's too hot for much else. I have made two pairs of mittens for charity since Thursday.


Well done you, I'm knitting a cardigan for GS, he has had every size in the same colour combination. He even told me he needed a bigger one. 
Going out to town today, it's only 7 miles away! I miss having my car up here but SIL is happy to take me out.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> So do I, and I am beginning to hate travelling on this road. It is beginning to feel like we have a near miss, each time we travel on this road now. I prefer going by train or bus - I get one "free" return ticket each year, but still have to pay taxes, and other fees, on the rail travel; the bus is half the price of a full fare, so that is quite reasonable also. Then I get free bus travel, anywhere in the state capital, as long as I travel in off peak times. The problem is that DH would rather drive down, and his driving (as well as the driving standards of other road users) scares the bejesus out of me. I usually am asleep soon after we get on the highway, or I am doing something to keep my hands & brain busy - reading, knitting or on KP & FB :XD: :XD: :XD:


I think driving anywhere in the world seems to have gone crazy. I. London everyone seems to drive too fast. My main thing is what don't people indicate where they are going? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 
I think your idea of keeping busy is a good idea, as long as you are the passenger, of course! Meet an American lady who has knitting in her lap all the time & knitted at the stop light?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well done you, I'm knitting a cardigan for GS, he has had every size in the same colour combination. He even told me he needed a bigger one.
> Going out to town today, it's only 7 miles away! I miss having my car up here but SIL is happy to take me out.


Enjoy your day. Relax into only going somewhere when you are taken.

Love it that GS has the same cardigan over the years. Did he choose the original or was he too young? Hope you (dd)keeps them all, it would be fun to have a picture of them all laid out together!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We are on our way to Adelaide, and were in an overtaking lane part of the road, and this truck (semitrailer; prime mover) was behind us for the entire length of this section. He decided to overtake when the end of the section was visible. DH had to do a bit of creative driving, so that we didn't end up under this idiots trailer. Thank heavens there wasn't a heap of cars behind us, as he had to put his brakes on quite rapidly :twisted: :hunf: :evil:


Your lucky day, go and buy a lottery ticket! Thank goodness you are both safe! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls....lots to do today, and Yes you guessed it...Stitich and bitch. I got up and had a drink in the night. I couldnt get over to sleep. Dawn was just breaking when I settled down. I'm going to catch up .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Does he usually?


never fails to.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 16'C (61'F) going up to a high of 20'C (68'). We got a month's worth of rain last night along with hail and high winds that swirled all around the house. At one point I thought our skylight was going to break there was so much hail bouncing off it.
DD and I went shopping 1/2 hour north of here on the weekend and we saw coloured trees. It has been so cold at night that the tips of some of the trees have changed colour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your day. Relax into only going somewhere when you are taken.
> 
> Love it that GS has the same cardigan over the years. Did he choose the original or was he too young? Hope you (dd)keeps them all, it would be fun to have a picture of them all laid out together!


The only thing DD kept all during her childhood was a blue stuffed dinosaur that I got from coupons on her baby food. When we were packing her room up to move here, she still had that dinosaur in her box.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think driving anywhere in the world seems to have gone crazy. I. London everyone seems to drive too fast. My main thing is what don't people indicate where they are going? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:
> I think your idea of keeping busy is a good idea, as long as you are the passenger, of course! Meet an American lady who has knitting in her lap all the time & knitted at the stop light?


I almost saw a crash of an 18 wheel truck on Friday. I moved over when he put on his flasher but the car behind me did not. When another car entering the highway moved across two lanes and cut off the 18 wheeler, he had no where to go. He jammed on his brakes and fishtailed all over the highway. He was a really good driver and managed not to lose control and kept his truck upright. I saw him drop way back as he cut his speed. Probably wiping up the interior of his cab.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So do I, and I am beginning to hate travelling on this road. It is beginning to feel like we have a near miss, each time we travel on this road now. I prefer going by train or bus - I get one "free" return ticket each year, but still have to pay taxes, and other fees, on the rail travel; the bus is half the price of a full fare, so that is quite reasonable also. Then I get free bus travel, anywhere in the state capital, as long as I travel in off peak times. The problem is that DH would rather drive down, and his driving (as well as the driving standards of other road users) scares the bejesus out of me. I usually am asleep soon after we get on the highway, or I am doing something to keep my hands & brain busy - reading, knitting or on KP & FB :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'd rather take a train anytime. The government train doesn't come out this far so I have to take the VIA rail which is more expensive.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've come upstairs to try my shorts on....they don't fit , haha looks like I've been having too many nobbly bobbly,s and humbugs.....there are plenty shops there... I'll buy a couple of pairs. My legs are old now so I'm intl shallots, they are more comfortable for me........


OK what are shallots? I only know the onion type shallots.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I haven't caught up but I need to go.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 16'C (61'F) going up to a high of 20'C (68'). We got a month's worth of rain last night along with hail and high winds that swirled all around the house. At one point I thought our skylight was going to break there was so much hail bouncing off it.
> DD and I went shopping 1/2 hour north of here on the weekend and we saw coloured trees. It has been so cold at night that the tips of some of the trees have changed colour.


Wow, the trees are changing already? Try and save some for us to see in October!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK what are shallots? I only know the onion type shallots.


I think we are playing Mrs Malaprop here, shallots/culottes!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think driving anywhere in the world seems to have gone crazy. I. London everyone seems to drive too fast. My main thing is what don't people indicate where they are going? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:
> I think your idea of keeping busy is a good idea, as long as you are the passenger, of course! Meet an American lady who has knitting in her lap all the time & knitted at the stop light?


That is going a bit too far and I once read in the paper of a girl who got a ticket for putting her hair in a ponytail at the traffic lights cos it was blowing over her face, gawd knows what they'd say about knitting!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Enjoy your day. Relax into only going somewhere when you are taken.
> 
> Love it that GS has the same cardigan over the years. Did he choose the original or was he too young? Hope you (dd)keeps them all, it would be fun to have a picture of them all laid out together!


The first I made, he was about 4 weeks old. I must of made the pattern, with the same colours about 9 times, had lots of baby boys born a couple of years ago so I bought a job lot of the yarn from Stylecraft. I'll post a picture when this one is done.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm actually hot Florida. Just love it. RA feels so much better here.Have been to the paint store this morning and picked out the colors for our rooms. Tried to find this paint store yesterday followig directios of painter. Missed it twice and didn't even know it. Put the address in GPS today and by golly went right to it. DH and I both agree it wasn't easy to find. Going to skype with DD today. It is her birthday, hard to believe she is 44. This afternoon going to go get our ID badges and our car pass for the community. DH will get a haircut first as they take your picture. Then to the grocery again. Need to skype with DD now will catch up later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think driving anywhere in the world seems to have gone crazy. I. London everyone seems to drive too fast. My main thing is what don't people indicate where they are going? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:
> I think your idea of keeping busy is a good idea, as long as you are the passenger, of course! Meet an American lady who has knitting in her lap all the time & knitted at the stop light?


Knitting at a stop light is a little extreme :shock: My Dh scares me to I don't like taking trips with him for that reason, although he was a little better this time and I do mean a little!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I almost saw a crash of an 18 wheel truck on Friday. I moved over when he put on his flasher but the car behind me did not. When another car entering the highway moved across two lanes and cut off the 18 wheeler, he had no where to go. He jammed on his brakes and fishtailed all over the highway. He was a really good driver and managed not to lose control and kept his truck upright. I saw him drop way back as he cut his speed. Probably wiping up the interior of his cab.


Probably was I know probably would have to, what is it with people, those trucks are not designed to stop on a dime.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK what are shallots? I only know the onion type shallots.


Maybe capris?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think we are playing Mrs Malaprop here, shallots/culottes!!!


Ok that was next guess I like culottes.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok here is a picture of the all in one


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

The kids have gone home and I need to go to the grocery store, don't know how it happened but I seem to have ordered more yarn so I can make my nieces a sweater each for Christmas, now to find some patterns...ok that was a little backwards but I think I know which ones I want to make.

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm actually hot Florida. Just love it. RA feels so much better here.Have been to the paint store this morning and picked out the colors for our rooms. Tried to find this paint store yesterday followig directios of painter. Missed it twice and didn't even know it. Put the address in GPS today and by golly went right to it. DH and I both agree it wasn't easy to find. Going to skype with DD today. It is her birthday, hard to believe she is 44. This afternoon going to go get our ID badges and our car pass for the community. DH will get a haircut first as they take your picture. Then to the grocery again. Need to skype with DD now will catch up later. Love to all. Purly


Excellent that the paint store was found easily with GPS. Did you find the colour paints you were hoping for? I went with MM to get paint for my craft table today and have spent a lot of the day painting and sorting as I am also painting a set of drawers. Now I am sitting with a cup of coffee and catching up with you lovely friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


That's the same pattern I used. Its lovely xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm actually hot Florida. Just love it. RA feels so much better here.Have been to the paint store this morning and picked out the colors for our rooms. Tried to find this paint store yesterday followig directios of painter. Missed it twice and didn't even know it. Put the address in GPS today and by golly went right to it. DH and I both agree it wasn't easy to find. Going to skype with DD today. It is her birthday, hard to believe she is 44. This afternoon going to go get our ID badges and our car pass for the community. DH will get a haircut first as they take your picture. Then to the grocery again. Need to skype with DD now will catch up later. Love to all. Purly


Happy Birthday to your DD, Purly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Still have gks here, will catch up some time xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


What wonderful little sweater!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


You do such beautiful work. Are you making sweaters for all your family or the two little ones? Ooh, just remembered they will be for your nieces, that's what comes of trying to make two posts in one.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD, Purly!


And from me too. I meant to say it my other post!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The first I made, he was about 4 weeks old. I must of made the pattern, with the same colours about 9 times, had lots of baby boys born a couple of years ago so I bought a job lot of the yarn from Stylecraft. I'll post a picture when this one is done.


I'm looking forward to seeing it Chris.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies. I'm off to the grocery store as we are just about out of everything. I hope you all having a great day/afternoon/evening. We ate having mid 80s F here all week. Too hot for me! Oh well, I know it's much better than other parts of the country so I won't complain. Love you all!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm actually hot Florida. Just love it. RA feels so much better here.Have been to the paint store this morning and picked out the colors for our rooms. Tried to find this paint store yesterday followig directios of painter. Missed it twice and didn't even know it. Put the address in GPS today and by golly went right to it. DH and I both agree it wasn't easy to find. Going to skype with DD today. It is her birthday, hard to believe she is 44. This afternoon going to go get our ID badges and our car pass for the community. DH will get a haircut first as they take your picture. Then to the grocery again. Need to skype with DD now will catch up later. Love to all. Purly


Happy Birthday to your DD! Must be fun, starting all over in anew place, fresh paint to your taste, new furniture and in Florida to boot!! Count your blessings honey!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


I'm just knitting one of those, nice and easy, aren't they, I love the colours you chose! x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's the same pattern I used. Its lovely xxx


Thank you it was fun to knit!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm just knitting one of those, nice and easy, aren't they, I love the colours you chose! x


It really was easy and I just used one skein of yarn plus enough for the last four rows of the second one this one is cotton yarn and it has a wonderful feel to it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just seen this on the BBC news site. I hope Saxy is alright.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-28520520


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls its been a gorgeous hot day today. I went to S and B, littl old iris wouldnt shut up talking to me and I ended up pulling 6 rows out of aran, this bloody aran,

I see in the news thgat Worthing's had snow and floods. I hope you are allright Saxy? I may phone you if dont here.

Ive just about finished my packing. Seeing as nothing fits me I'm not takking much. I've a lot of white tops just nice for the sun out there, I love white if its pretty. I shall have to shop out there. its rough isnt it? 

I'm not going to dancing tonight as its too hot and I cant be bothered. Ive sorted out the cash for the taxi's and Ive to pack up ur paperwork. Pack chargers etc.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


Its lovely binky.....Love the colours too


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We do! Make sure you keep them clear and just relax with your knitting!!! xxx


Wednesday Erika and I are taking the twins to Harbour Park in Littlehampton. They can play all day on the rides, Erika can crochet and I shall knit! Wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is the entire cardigan red? I think just that fact would make it very hard to make


it does! I thought Susan's school jumper/cardi in navy looked boring enough, but bright crimson is murder to work with with no other colours, no lace, no cables. Though it does have little pockets.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I've done more knitting here in a couple of days than I have in ages, probably as it's not so hot up here. Is your red cardigan one of the ones you were making in Lincoln?


Yes and no. I made pretty much two thirds of a jumper, but Erika said they had to be cardigans, so I frogged the lot ans started again. Going backwards and forwards in stocking stitch rather than round and round just knitting is even worse!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just seen this on the BBC news site. I hope Saxy is alright.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-28520520


Saxy is fine. The storm broke at about 6 am, and was loud even through double glazing. There was as much hail as rain and the lightning was very close. It went on for over an hour - half a normal month's rainfall. We all awoke to floods all along the 'Teville Stream'. This is a mostly underground stream running for miles from North East of Worthing all through the town to the beach in the South East. The pressure of the water running into the stream built up and broke through in some places. The road between us and the station had burst along a crack and one side of it was over a foot higher, right in the middle of the road. The northern end of our road, which is directly above the stream, was 18 inches deep in water. We live on the hump halfway up the road. The best picture I have seen was on Meridian, of the steps to the north platform in the station with water cascading down. Very pretty. But they shut the station.

The top of our road used to flood, then they opened up parts of the stream and it stopped. Last time was in 1969!

Unbelievable weather for Worthing! However when we left the Town Hall at just before 11.oo everything was dry, with a few puddles over drains. And it is still hot and sunny!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls its been a gorgeous hot day today. I went to S and B, littl old iris wouldnt shut up talking to me and I ended up pulling 6 rows out of aran, this bloody aran,
> 
> I see in the news thgat Worthing's had snow and floods. I hope you are allright Saxy? I may phone you if dont here.
> 
> ...


That wasn't snow; it was packed hailstones! In Hove rather than Worthing. They had it worst.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Saxy is fine. The storm broke at about 6 am, and was loud even through double glazing. There was as much hail as rain and the lightning was very close. It went on for over an hour - half a normal month's rainfall. We all awoke to floods all along the 'Teville Stream'. This is a mostly underground stream running for miles from North East of Worthing all through the town to the beach in the South East. The pressure of the water running into the stream built up and broke through in some places. The road between us and the station had burst along a crack and one side of it was over a foot higher, right in the middle of the road. The northern end of our road, which is directly above the stream, was 18 inches deep in water. We live on the hump halfway up the road. The best picture I have seen was on Meridian, of the steps to the north platform in the station with water cascading down. Very pretty. But they shut the station.
> 
> The top of our road used to flood, then they opened up parts of the stream and it stopped. Last time was in 1969!
> 
> Unbelievable weather for Worthing! However when we left the Town Hall at just before 11.oo everything was dry, with a few puddles over drains. And it is still hot and sunny!


Glad to hear from you. Thanks for the personal touch to the news...remember you heard it here first!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm actually hot Florida. Just love it. RA feels so much better here.Have been to the paint store this morning and picked out the colors for our rooms. Tried to find this paint store yesterday followig directios of painter. Missed it twice and didn't even know it. Put the address in GPS today and by golly went right to it. DH and I both agree it wasn't easy to find. Going to skype with DD today. It is her birthday, hard to believe she is 44. This afternoon going to go get our ID badges and our car pass for the community. DH will get a haircut first as they take you're long the benefits of Florida picture. Then to the grocery again. Need to skype with DD now will catch up later. Love to all. Purly


Hi Purly, so pleased you are already feeling the benefits of your new home in Florida. Once you have that paint on the walls it will truly feel like home. Hope your DD had a good birthday, hearing from mum & dad will make her day. Have fun, Chris x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


Beautiful, love the yarn.., I love this pattern, have made it a few times now, just finishing a denim blue one.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Just seen this on the BBC news site. I hope Saxy is alright.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-28520520


Thanks for posting, don't get that news up here, as you said hope Saxy is ok.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad to hear from you. Thanks for the personal touch to the news...remember you heard it here first!


Believe me I HEARD IT!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls its been a gorgeous hot day today. I went to S and B, littl old iris wouldnt shut up talking to me and I ended up pulling 6 rows out of aran, this bloody aran,
> 
> I see in the news thgat Worthing's had snow and floods. I hope you are allright Saxy? I may phone you if dont here.
> 
> ...


Well done on the packing. I'm sure you will find some nice bits to wear while away. Nearly ready!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Wednesday Erika and I are taking the twins to Harbour Park in Littlehampton. They can play all day on the rides, Erika can crochet and I shall knit! Wonderful.


Sounds like a good day out!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Believe me I HEARD IT!


Hehehe, I was meaning we got the news first hand from you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls there's nothing on the TV so I'm going off to watch what I recorded. I'll see you all in the mornung.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just seen this on the BBC news site. I hope Saxy is alright.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-28520520


Oh my goodness. That looks really bad! I hope they are ok, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Saxy is fine. The storm broke at about 6 am, and was loud even through double glazing. There was as much hail as rain and the lightning was very close. It went on for over an hour - half a normal month's rainfall. We all awoke to floods all along the 'Teville Stream'. This is a mostly underground stream running for miles from North East of Worthing all through the town to the beach in the South East. The pressure of the water running into the stream built up and broke through in some places. The road between us and the station had burst along a crack and one side of it was over a foot higher, right in the middle of the road. The northern end of our road, which is directly above the stream, was 18 inches deep in water. We live on the hump halfway up the road. The best picture I have seen was on Meridian, of the steps to the north platform in the station with water cascading down. Very pretty. But they shut the station.
> 
> The top of our road used to flood, then they opened up parts of the stream and it stopped. Last time was in 1969!
> 
> Unbelievable weather for Worthing! However when we left the Town Hall at just before 11.oo everything was dry, with a few puddles over drains. And it is still hot and sunny!


So glad you are all ok.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just seen this on the BBC news site. I hope Saxy is alright.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-28520520


That's a lot of rain! I too hope she is ok! Glad you are ok!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful, love the yarn.., I love this pattern, have made it a few times now, just finishing a denim blue one.


Thank you! I will be making more also!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Today is just lovely it is 73 degrees and there is a really nice breeze blowing going to sit out here and work on this afghan until time to go start my tacos for dinner!

Gs glad you got your packing done, hope you find what you need when you get here.

Have a lovely rest of your day!
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad to hear Saxy is ok. Lifeline and are were in the station underpass last Thursday. Glad it wasn't today we arranged to go. Xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well back from all the errands. It very humid here and temp is again 97 degrees F. When we were in getting our ID's it started to pour down with the sun shining brillantly. It lasted about 10 mins then stopped. Couldn't get decal on the car as it was wet, will try for that tomorrow. DD was thrilled. Her Dad and I sang Happy Birthday to her on skype.
Haven't started laundry yet, but will have a go tomorrow, if not will take dirty laundry with us and do it in Fort Myers at that house. There is just so much to do when getting a new home. Electricity etc.Turning things over or off.DH tried a new barber today and I love how he cut his hair. Makes him look so much younger.

Saxy so glad you are safe. Read the report Lifeline posted and was worried for you dear. Know you will keep an eye on things. Stay safe dearheart.

Binky I love the sweater you made is adorable. Taco's for supper, yum. Haven't eaten a thing today, DH taking me out for dinner, yea.

Pam hope your larder is full of good eats after your grocery shopping excursion. Sometimes I like to shop others not so much.

Lifeline, yes I have picked out all the colors for the house. DH has good taste, we all agreed on the same colors. heehee. Sounds like you have been busy yourself withall the furniture painting you are doing today. Glad you are having a coffee and relaxing now.

Londy, yes we shall have a grand time at he KAP. DH is driving down with me as he is anxious to meet you and Purple also,as I talk about you lovely frends all the time.

Purple sounds like you have had a lovely time with the DGKs. They have you working with bands now. Hope your DSIL is feeling better also.

Chrissy love the story about your DGS wanting you to make him another sweater in the samecolors but bigger size. Hope his Mum is saving all these sweaters, what a lovey idea, I think Lifeline suggested.You sound relaxed and hopefully more pain free. Glad you are enjoying your house sitting experience.Also the peace and quiet.

GS What fun. You can get a whole new wardrobe here in the states.so many shopping centers makes my head spin to think of them all. Know you will have fun. Our meet up is getting closer. Excitement is running wild here.Know you will be here soon.

Nitzi you have really been experiencing cold water if some of the leaves are trying to change color. Bundle up.Sorry I won't be able to meet up with you and Pam in Toronto, but DH surgery will be that week. I am going to Defiance for the KAP to at least meet up with Purple and Londy there. Hopefully we can work something out for next year to meet up.

Xiang what a terrible experience you and the truck diver incountered. Drivers any more thing they are all NASCAR drivers.I keep telling GS that drivers down here are wild and posted speed limits are just suggestions.Drive the speed you want is more like it. Glad all ended well.

A big hello to Linky, Jolly and Jynx. Hope all is well with you folks?????

Off to get ready for dinner. Hugs too all. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think driving anywhere in the world seems to have gone crazy. I. London everyone seems to drive too fast. My main thing is what don't people indicate where they are going? :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:
> I think your idea of keeping busy is a good idea, as long as you are the passenger, of course! Meet an American lady who has knitting in her lap all the time & knitted at the stop light?


I rarely drive now, sort of lost my confidence when I wrote off my previous car, and with all of the idiots on the road now, I would rather be on the train or a bus :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Your lucky day, go and buy a lottery ticket! Thank goodness you are both safe! xxx


Thanks Londy, my knitting came out shortly after that incident hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I almost saw a crash of an 18 wheel truck on Friday. I moved over when he put on his flasher but the car behind me did not. When another car entering the highway moved across two lanes and cut off the 18 wheeler, he had no where to go. He jammed on his brakes and fishtailed all over the highway. He was a really good driver and managed not to lose control and kept his truck upright. I saw him drop way back as he cut his speed. Probably wiping up the interior of his cab.


Poor bloke, I feel sorry for those fellows when some idiot decides to do something totally ridiculous, and dangerous, in front of them


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I love train travel, there is just so much space for my legs, and I can get up and walk around, whenever I want to. When I have to take the bus, I always arrive at my destination with very sore legs, as there is never enough room, and the person in front of me, invariable lays the chair back, giving me less room. I do ask for the back of the chair to be raised again, and most people do so willingly



nitz8catz said:


> I'd rather take a train anytime. The government train doesn't come out this far so I have to take the VIA rail which is more expensive.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I just refused to ask bahahahaha



London Girl said:


> I think we are playing Mrs Malaprop here, shallots/culottes!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Those colours are beautiful



binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just seen this on the BBC news site. I hope Saxy is alright.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-28520520


Oh dear, yes, i hope she is ok too, she's probably called the army out!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And from me too. I meant to say it my other post!


and from me too :-D :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls its been a gorgeous hot day today. I went to S and B, littl old iris wouldnt shut up talking to me and I ended up pulling 6 rows out of aran, this bloody aran,
> 
> I see in the news thgat Worthing's had snow and floods. I hope you are allright Saxy? I may phone you if dont here.
> 
> ...


Sounds as if you've got everything under control, now relax so you can sleep tonight!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just seen this on the BBC news site. I hope Saxy is alright.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-28520520


That is MASSIVE, I hope Saxy is ok, also


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Saxy is fine. The storm broke at about 6 am, and was loud even through double glazing. There was as much hail as rain and the lightning was very close. It went on for over an hour - half a normal month's rainfall. We all awoke to floods all along the 'Teville Stream'. This is a mostly underground stream running for miles from North East of Worthing all through the town to the beach in the South East. The pressure of the water running into the stream built up and broke through in some places. The road between us and the station had burst along a crack and one side of it was over a foot higher, right in the middle of the road. The northern end of our road, which is directly above the stream, was 18 inches deep in water. We live on the hump halfway up the road. The best picture I have seen was on Meridian, of the steps to the north platform in the station with water cascading down. Very pretty. But they shut the station.
> 
> The top of our road used to flood, then they opened up parts of the stream and it stopped. Last time was in 1969!
> 
> Unbelievable weather for Worthing! However when we left the Town Hall at just before 11.oo everything was dry, with a few puddles over drains. And it is still hot and sunny!


Glad you are ok, we were so lucky with the weather last Thursday!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Saxy is fine. The storm broke at about 6 am, and was loud even through double glazing. There was as much hail as rain and the lightning was very close. It went on for over an hour - half a normal month's rainfall. We all awoke to floods all along the 'Teville Stream'. This is a mostly underground stream running for miles from North East of Worthing all through the town to the beach in the South East. The pressure of the water running into the stream built up and broke through in some places. The road between us and the station had burst along a crack and one side of it was over a foot higher, right in the middle of the road. The northern end of our road, which is directly above the stream, was 18 inches deep in water. We live on the hump halfway up the road. The best picture I have seen was on Meridian, of the steps to the north platform in the station with water cascading down. Very pretty. But they shut the station.
> 
> The top of our road used to flood, then they opened up parts of the stream and it stopped. Last time was in 1969!
> 
> Unbelievable weather for Worthing! However when we left the Town Hall at just before 11.oo everything was dry, with a few puddles over drains. And it is still hot and sunny!


Glad you are ok, we were so lucky with the weather last Thursday!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it does! I thought Susan's school jumper/cardi in navy looked boring enough, but bright crimson is murder to work with with no other colours, no lace, no cables. Though it does have little pockets.


Just add a cable, or two, near the pockets - just to break the bordom :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Xiang what a terrible experience you and the truck diver incountered. Drivers any more thing they are all NASCAR drivers.I keep telling GS that drivers down here are wild and posted speed limits are just suggestions.Drive the speed you want is more like it. Glad all ended well.*

Purly, it was the truck driver who instigated the encounter. H sat behind us the entire length of the passing lane, then decided to pass us when we had nowhere to go, if the pass lane ran out. DH had to slam the brakes on, so it was extremely lucky that there was no-one else behind us :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I had a great day in Adelaide, yesterday. Have sorted out Miss A's 13th birthday present, and bought myself some more looming and wiring supplies, so now I can put the supporting wires in all the dragons that are waiting in their natural floppy state. I am now off to begin my day. 

So to all those heading of to bed, have a wonderful sleep; and for those with a few more hours of the day left, enjoy what ever you happen to be engaged in :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad to hear Saxy is ok. Lifeline and are were in the station underpass last Thursday. Glad it wasn't today we arranged to go. Xxxx


Me, too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just seen even more pictures of Worthing in today's paper, looks like the worst of Alaska on a bad day!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornrning girls.....its a sunny day again. I have many jobs I must do today as well as fit in over 60's. Ive over slept this morning and I;m still so tired. I must sort all this out when I get back. Hope we all have a good day today and no more floods near our Saxy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornrning girls.....its a sunny day again. I have many jobs I must do today as well as fit in over 60's. Ive over slept this morning and I;m still so tired. I must sort all this out when I get back. Hope we all have a good day today and no more floods near our Saxy.


Morning Susan, nice day here too, still quite hot but with a bit of a breeze. I took a pill last night as I haven't slept much in days, due to being bunged up and the heat. Feel woozy this morning but better for the sleep! Visited my friend yesterday afternoon, she has a whippet who is normally very quiet but for some reason, she jumped up at me and dragged her claws down the length of my leg. This morning, I have two very long very blue bruises!! Nobody's fault, just one of those things. Got to go and pick up my new specs in a minute, oooh, the excitement of it all!! Catch you later! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Make sure those scratches are clean Londy....Have a great day. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Make sure those scratches are clean Londy....Have a great day. x


Didn't break the skin, fortunately, just bruised. You have a good day too love!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 14'C (57'F). In the past month, we have been below average temperature 2/3 of the time. Not normal weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning Susan, nice day here too, still quite hot but with a bit of a breeze. I took a pill last night as I haven't slept much in days, due to being bunged up and the heat. Feel woozy this morning but better for the sleep! Visited my friend yesterday afternoon, she has a whippet who is normally very quiet but for some reason, she jumped up at me and dragged her claws down the length of my leg. This morning, I have two very long very blue bruises!! Nobody's fault, just one of those things. Got to go and pick up my new specs in a minute, oooh, the excitement of it all!! Catch you later! xxxx


My mum's skin is like that. She just has to rub her arm against something and she gets purple bruises. It's one of the medications that she takes (for everything). She needs to be wrapped in bubble wrap.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just seen even more pictures of Worthing in today's paper, looks like the worst of Alaska on a bad day!!!


All that water with no place to go. That will take a while to put right.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love train travel, there is just so much space for my legs, and I can get up and walk around, whenever I want to. When I have to take the bus, I always arrive at my destination with very sore legs, as there is never enough room, and the person in front of me, invariable lays the chair back, giving me less room. I do ask for the back of the chair to be raised again, and most people do so willingly


Our GO buses just changed to the double decker buses which gave a lot more room for the seats, but I rather take the train too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Well back from all the errands. It very humid here and temp is again 97 degrees F. When we were in getting our ID's it started to pour down with the sun shining brillantly. It lasted about 10 mins then stopped. Couldn't get decal on the car as it was wet, will try for that tomorrow. DD was thrilled. Her Dad and I sang Happy Birthday to her on skype.
> Haven't started laundry yet, but will have a go tomorrow, if not will take dirty laundry with us and do it in Fort Myers at that house. There is just so much to do when getting a new home. Electricity etc.Turning things over or off.DH tried a new barber today and I love how he cut his hair. Makes him look so much younger.
> 
> Nitzi you have really been experiencing cold water if some of the leaves are trying to change color. Bundle up.Sorry I won't be able to meet up with you and Pam in Toronto, but DH surgery will be that week. I am going to Defiance for the KAP to at least meet up with Purple and Londy there. Hopefully we can work something out for next year to meet up.
> ...


Just pack me in your suitcase when you head to London next year


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wednesday Erika and I are taking the twins to Harbour Park in Littlehampton. They can play all day on the rides, Erika can crochet and I shall knit! Wonderful.


It's nice when you can sit and craft together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm actually hot Florida. Just love it. RA feels so much better here.Have been to the paint store this morning and picked out the colors for our rooms. Tried to find this paint store yesterday followig directios of painter. Missed it twice and didn't even know it. Put the address in GPS today and by golly went right to it. DH and I both agree it wasn't easy to find. Going to skype with DD today. It is her birthday, hard to believe she is 44. This afternoon going to go get our ID badges and our car pass for the community. DH will get a haircut first as they take your picture. Then to the grocery again. Need to skype with DD now will catch up later. Love to all. Purly


Florida seems to be a good fit for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


That's cotton yarn? That worked up very nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Have another very busy day ahead of me. Need to do some packing up as we are leaving for Fort Myers tomorrow. Will be there till August 6th. Won't have internet available at the house, but have wifi at the club house, so will try to get up there one or twice to stay in touch. Need to clean our floors up a bit today ad get the rest of the nearly empty rooms in some sort of order. Have boxes and tubs all over the place. Hope everyone is feeling good and that you all have an exceptional day. Hugs all around. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My mum's skin is like that. She just has to rub her arm against something and she gets purple bruises. It's one of the medications that she takes (for everything). She needs to be wrapped in bubble wrap.


Not my skin, it doesn't bruise that easily but the claws really hurt, that's what caused the bruising, ouches!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have another very busy day ahead of me. Need to do some packing up as we are leaving for Fort Myers tomorrow. Will be there till August 6th. Won't have internet available at the house, but have wifi at the club house, so will try to get up there one or twice to stay in touch. Need to clean our floors up a bit today ad get the rest of the nearly empty rooms in some sort of order. Have boxes and tubs all over the place. Hope everyone is feeling good and that you all have an exceptional day. Hugs all around. Purly


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hub liked to say"we are a bit confused but never lost". Of course we were lost when he said it he always drove faster when he didn't know where he was to go and never asked directions. He drove in the army so I felt safe but when he stopped an inch from the car in front of us, i would gasp.


We were always taking the scenic route, the GPS often took us to places we had never been before,sometimes it was quite entertaining, but if we had to be somewhere at a particular time; then it was extremely annoying :-(

We use Google Maps now, and never go off on a deviation of our intended route, and always get to where we wanted, at the time we wanted :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We were always taking the scenic route, the GPS often took us to places we had never been before,sometimes it was quite entertaining, but if we had to be somewhere at a particular time; then it was extremely annoying :-(
> 
> We use Google Maps now, and never go off on a deviation of our intended route, and always get to where we wanted, at the time we wanted :lol: :lol: :lol:


Although my sat nav has occasionally tried to make me do some very silly things, e.g. turn right on a motorway!) I still trust it and use it all the time, can't read a map and drive!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's cotton yarn? That worked up very nicely.


yes it is and it was a lovely skein the colors changed beautifully!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have another very busy day ahead of me. Need to do some packing up as we are leaving for Fort Myers tomorrow. Will be there till August 6th. Won't have internet available at the house, but have wifi at the club house, so will try to get up there one or twice to stay in touch. Need to clean our floors up a bit today ad get the rest of the nearly empty rooms in some sort of order. Have boxes and tubs all over the place. Hope everyone is feeling good and that you all have an exceptional day. Hugs all around. Purly


Have a safe trip to Fort Myers, glad you like your new house!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Although my sat nav has occasionally tried to make me do some very silly things, e.g. turn right on a motorway!) I still trust it and use it all the time, can't read a map and drive!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


I love mine for that reason I don't have to depend on someone telling me how to get somewhere and hope I can remember odds are I will have slept since giving me the directions :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from a much warmer but still nice and breezy Southern Indiana, I don't know what has happened to my sleep pattern but this has got to stop the kids start back to school on Monday so I really need to get straightened out was up till almost four oclock in the morning and slept till 10:30 rrrggghhh.....Hope you all are enjoying your day going to go and try to find some decorations for the anniversary party....this could be why my sleep is messed up trying to figure out what I want to do for them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good afternoon from a much warmer but still nice and breezy Southern Indiana, I don't know what has happened to my sleep pattern but this has got to stop the kids start back to school on Monday so I really need to get straightened out was up till almost four oclock in the morning and slept till 10:30 rrrggghhh.....Hope you all are enjoying your day going to go and try to find some decorations for the anniversary party....this could be why my sleep is messed up trying to figure out what I want to do for them.


I agree, sounds like you are getting excited and keeping your head too busy!!! Hope you sleep better tonight, try writing down all the plans you are making, it might clear your head?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Little Charlotte was a bit poorly yesterday. Thank goodness she had a lovely blanket from her KP auntie to comfort her!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Little Charlotte was a bit poorly yesterday. Thank goodness she had a lovely blanket from her KP auntie to comfort her!!


Send my best wishes to Charlotte for a speedy recovery. That blanket is gorgeous, does the colour give away the maker?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Send my best wishes to Charlotte for a speedy recovery. That blanket is gorgeous, does the colour give away the maker?


No! It was from Linky!! Ooh, I hope I'm right there, hope it wasn't Binky, I'm easily confused!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No! It was from Linky!! Ooh, I hope I'm right there, hope it wasn't Binky, I'm easily confused!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


It's beautiful any way.

How's the tooth today?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Little Charlotte was a bit poorly yesterday. Thank goodness she had a lovely blanket from her KP auntie to comfort her!!


Poor little girl. I hope she's feeling better!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's beautiful any way.
> 
> How's the tooth today?


Absolutely fine thanks but I'm going back for crown prep on Thursday  Now the one on the other side is starting to hurt........! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm off to beddy-byes now, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Little Charlotte was a bit poorly yesterday. Thank goodness she had a lovely blanket from her KP auntie to comfort her!!


Aaaaaawwww hope she feels better!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Little Charlotte was a bit poorly yesterday. Thank goodness she had a lovely blanket from her KP auntie to comfort her!!


I blew the picture up more and that couch looks almost just like mine! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No! It was from Linky!! Ooh, I hope I'm right there, hope it wasn't Binky, I'm easily confused!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


It was me but I can understand the confusion :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm off to beddy-byes now, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxx


Good night!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Absolutely fine thanks but I'm going back for crown prep on Thursday  Now the one on the other side is starting to hurt........! x


Oh no! Hope it doesn't need a crown too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Home, fed snd wztered after a lkvely day st the seaside. Had a lovely swim, in fact we could have stayed in longer but we needed fish and chips and a glass of wine.
> saxy took us to her lively wool shop and we were made most welcome and given coffee.
> thank you girls for a lovely day. Xxxxxx


What a good looking lot and such a fun day... but looks like a hot one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This has been a long day started out by putting up corn on the cob, then took some to my dear parents and took dd out to an early dinner, been trying to plan a cookout for my parents they will be married 50 years on the first of August, then I did a little.......ok a lot of online shopping somehow some really nice yarn ended up in my cart along with two new Yazzi bags.....hhhhhmmm.....I have been bad my other orders came today a new storage ottoman and a new addi needle.... :-o :roll:
> 
> Well I really need to do some knitting now glad all that met up had a wonderful time!
> GS glad you are getting a chair for your trip!
> Nitzi hope you enjoy the change of pace at work!


SOunds like a perfect day to me.. I NEED to do some shopping and other things on-line soon... So many sales and so little time. I did receive a DVR photography course today though. DH thought it was a good gift for DD's 50th birthday coming up in August. She is a brilliant photographer already and may have a little more time now that the girls are older.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The only way I can reduce the pain is by going to bed, and having my electric blanket on higher than the middle heat setting. I will wake up drenched in sweat, but the pain will be reduced for a short while :?
> 
> Tell your DS, for me, that I am so happy that he is young enough to have had treatment, and I hope his pain remains reduced for as long as possible!
> My DD (38 this year) has been told that she doesn't require any treatment, but will get medication to manage her pain. She has scoliosis, but I won't know to what degree, until I see her X-ray results; but she has had this for many years, and it hasn't been treated at all. I think she should have a back brace, as a minimal treatment; and also so that she can rest her back muscles. She has forced herself to maintain her posture, as well as she can, from when she noticed that she was crooked, when she didn't hold herself straight, she has been told that she will be in a wheelchair at some stage, later in her life


I know I'm a dumb bunny, but why is surgery not an option for your DD? 38 is not THAT old. My past SIL had it in her late 20's or early 30's, rods and the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't know how I ever had enough time left, in a day, to fit in a full days work; never mind a whole weeks worth :shock: :shock:


It is amazing... I guess the more you do, the more you can do. We all must have kept a much tighter schedule and been more organized and energetic when we were working. At least I was.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The misdiagnosed arthritis was also me :shock: :roll: no wonder I don't really believe what a doctor says, anymore. I know more about what is going on in my own body, than the doctors do!!! :hunf: :twisted:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:28 am EST and 11'C (52'F). Clear but cool.
> I got my paycheck and got a surprise. I was expecting a reduction because of the strike. But apparently the union negotiated our increase retroactive to April 1. The extra is going into my savings for the October meetup.
> Happy Friday everyone.


WOW, a little extra unplanned time off and still a good check. That is a good day. Hope you like the change in scenery at work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I've caught up and filled a couple of pages!  Had a great time with my girls yesterday, in spite of a head-cold induced headache most of the time, hope I wasn't too grumpy?!! After an easy journey home and seeing Chris on her way, I got a little peckish so got a bowl of cereal, the light, flaky sort with a little dried fruit in it. I bit down on something (piece if date, nut?) and shattered one of my back teeth! Know how you feel now Susan! I had obviously exposed a nerve because I couldn't eat or drink anything without an electric jolt so got an emergency appointment this morning. It's all tidied up and I will need a crown - £400 - and soft food from now until I get it fitted. Didn't spoil a wonderful day though! xxxxxxxx


I once bit a little red hot candy and broke a tooth. Being only in my 20's with not a filling in my head, I was really shocked.

Glad you could get in so quickly. Toothaches are the worst!!
I once bit Toothaches are the worst!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, will think about that!!!
> 
> Since you mentioned it, latest pic of Kiwi Princess!!


Such concentration. You can tell she has a plan... Darling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wont need to be in it for the airport...Its just for the parks, because of my balance and not being able to go too far.....I'll push it in the airport hahahahaha!!!! OBTW I cant stand for long either....I have to sit....I wont have it I need one, thats lkike giving in...but between you and me, I know I do.... :thumbup:


Great for pushing the luggage!!! You aren't giving in..... you are being sensible for special circumstances. Wish mom would do the same with a walker or cane on occasion. I'm afraid we are going to end up with a good example of pride goeth before a fall!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mmorning from sunny Surrey. We are off to DDs today, as SIL has injured his arm (actually he did it ages ago and would not go to the doctor and now it is really bad and he needs injections - does this sound familiar - MEN!) and Mr P is going to help demolish sone wardrobes and I am in charge of the GKs. Might well bring them back here for a baking and messing about session. I have a feeling they will be staying a few days.
> xx


Just like a man,,, and also like my youngest DD. She did finally have surgery, but it wasn't that successful and gets the injections as often as allowed. I must say, the one they did in rehab helped me and really wasn't anywhere near as painful as I had imagined.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou thankyou thankyou worthing bathing beauties......I got a lovely suprise today with the postcard....It has pride of place on top of my fire. I really do wish I could have come to see you all.
> 
> Its 2 weeks until I see purley....She is talking of coming over next year with her daughter. I'm going to ask purple if I can go to her house and meet up with you all. just overnight purple, I wont out stay my welcome. Anyway ..I hope we all have another meet before then. PLEASE. Ive got my correct pills now...
> 
> The front door handle has broken.....DH has it all to pieces so it probably wont be any good now. Good job we have the porch.


Wouldn't that be a lovely meert-up.....

Sorry about the door... I don't think ours has worked properly in years but seems to be low on DH's priority list.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Here is THE chair


Looks great and will be a good thing to have around for emergencies or difficult times.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I still have all of mine, although most of them are crowns! DH is now eighty, hasn't seen a dentist in 68 years, has all his own teeth with no fillings and I have never known him to have toothache or sensitivity (in his teeth or otherwise!!) Life just isn't fair, is it??!!!


I had all of mine until the cancer. They wouldn't do work when doing chemo. In retrospect, I am sorry I let the dentist pull the back three. I think she could have saved them with any real effort. Still, not bad for an old broad. DH is 71 and has all of his.. (or maybe he did pull one last year.) He has one filling. When he was in art school, he worked part-time making dentures and had his filling fall out. He packed it himself. When the dentist saw it a couple years later, he wondered what the "mess" was and DH told him that at least HIS stayed in...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My poor mum had all her teeth out within two weeks because of a gum disease called pyrea when she was 47. They had an awful job to stop the bleeding then she got an infection in some of the tooth sockets. She was so brave. She struggled with dentures for the next 30 years then suddenly seemed to get used to them. :-(


Bless her... They didn't do as much with the gums then. I had a dry socket when a wisdom tooth was pulled in college. (Couldn't have been because I went out partying that night and dislodged the blood clot.) A few days later, the pain was horrific. The dentist would pack it daily with this terrible black tar iodine gunk. YUCK...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a surprise visit from my sister's son, his girlfriend and their two girls (both called Evie, both aged 5!!) this evening. They brought me an early birthday present from my sister - a beautiful Midnight Rose Heuchera that I had admired when we all visited a garden centre while I was there last week. I wanted to buy it but was worried I wouldn't manage it without damaging it on the coach coming home. They stayed for a while and the girls played with the gks toys. They haven't been together very long but are going to make a lovely little family! This picture is not actually my plant but very similar, very dark with pink splodges!


Very pretty... The black Crepe Myrtle DH brought me has leaves about that color. I wonder how the Heuchera would do here. I want more perennials in the back...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's quite funny to hear one of them call "Evie" to the other one! Both their surnames start with the same letter so that's no help but from a little baby, my great niece was call Eviepops but that could become a little embarrassing so I expect they will let them sort out between them how it will work. They could be twins and certainly sisters!!


Maybe they need numbers by birthdate..... What are the odds they would end up in the same family..... Then again... there is a fighter over here, George Foreman. ALL of his children (7, I think) are George or Georgina.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We had Miss M & Munchkin with us until just after lunch, so we had a trip to see MIL, after picking up the girls mum, and then went back to their place for a little while. Am now very tired, but am determined to get my ASJ finished. It somehow got waylaid, & forgotten last year, so will be posting a WIP photo; just incase the site gets closed before I get it finished :lol: :lol: :lol:


Darn, that reminds me that mine is all done but for the additional at the sleeves. I put it up when I couldn't find the ordered yarn.... I really am liking it too but will have a devil of a time figuring our where I am in the pattern...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Whew! I've caught up! I only stopped to answer one.
> 
> Anthony Newley once sang Stop the world, I want to get off. I'm saying slow the world down, I can't keep up! I slept in on Friday. Even with only a short bus ride home I too was tired after our wonderful day out. Then the world caught up with me and I haven't had time to come on KP. Sometimes being wanted can be too much.
> 
> ...


Yes, you DO need them... Time to slow down a little. Glad you are giving up a little portion volunteered time. Hope DS's leg is doing OK now...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple loved the picture of you and the girls. I will be meeting up with you and Londy in Defiance instead of Toronto, due to probable DH surgery. Hope this will be okay with you. So sorry to miss Nitzi and Pam.
> 
> Jynx don't over do and stress. Is not healthy for you. Glad new medicine is helping with your breathing. A new mover sounds like a good idea. Fingers crossed for a swift and safe move for your Mom. Purly


I'm coming to Ohio as well. Have to see about Toronto.... DH is willing, depending on finding a decent driving route, but I don't know if I can make him spend that much time with the gals. We want to go to Michigan or anywhere up north with some fall colors too. Will plan later. Must make hotel reservations and order T-shirt sometime this week-end.

Glad you are loving the new place. What fun to have everything fresh and new.

This move of mom's is really taking the stuffing out of me. I am having to do all the packing because an outsider would never get it done. Mom can't make decisions and has to touch every piece. If she would just let me do it, all would be fine but she is at my elbow every minute. Had words with brother this past week-end when he was here and told him to NOT come down for the move on Thurs. . Too many cooks spoil the broth.

Fortunately, I have arranged for DD to take her for hair, lunch and to meet my TX brother and he will keep her for two nights so I can actually unpack, etc. There is so much to do..... 8 green garbage bags ready for charity already and she is still taking way too much. We haven't even started on coats and hats.. She isn't taking her couch either. I guess we are to sit on the floor when we visit....

Enough,,,, I am not sleeping , frustrated, worn out and can't wait for this to be done. Meanwhile, the meds seem to be stirring up the cough. I am worse than I was before I started and hope that is a normal thing. Either that or I have caught Londy's sinus infection or have a good summer cold going as well. Will see the doc in a week for labs and will ask for some relief then. It is all good......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

2 in the morning and DH has just yelled at me so will try to catch up over the week-end. Hugs to all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'm up early 8am...DIL will come for us at lunch time. and the taxi picks us up at 4 from their house. i didnt sleep well as you all will know be my now hahahha...I spoke to purley last night and we are getting quite excited for our meet up. I will try and get on line to you most days but I dont know weather the villa will have wi fi....You must all stay well and I'll be home before you know it.....THEN it'll be purple and londy's turn.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was me but I can understand the confusion :-D


It's beautiful Binky!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm up early 8am...DIL will come for us at lunch time. and the taxi picks us up at 4 from their house. i didnt sleep well as you all will know be my now hahahha...I spoke to purley last night and we are getting quite excited for our meet up. I will try and get on line to you most days but I dont know weather the villa will have wi fi....You must all stay well and I'll be home before you know it.....THEN it'll be purple and londy's turn.


Good morning. Sorry you didn't sleep well. Try and take it as easy as is possible with all you have to do today. Safe and happy travels.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Little Charlotte was a bit poorly yesterday. Thank goodness she had a lovely blanket from her KP auntie to comfort her!!


AW...bless her. she does look poorly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much but I've been busy with the gks.

They went home yesterday and now I miss them. We have found a new use for my peg loam (see photo).

Susan enjoy your holiday and safe travels.

Londy, hope your cold is better and you get your tooth sorted ok.

Jynx hope Mum's move goes ok, you can always 'mislay' things when she is with your brother.

Everyone else, hope you are all ok.

I'm off tp do some washing and make some more bunting and then have a swim this afternoon. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Send my best wishes to Charlotte for a speedy recovery. That blanket is gorgeous, does the colour give away the maker?


My thinking too?????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much but I've been busy with the gks.
> 
> They went home yesterday and now I miss them. We have found a new use for my peg loam (see photo).
> 
> ...


Well it's going to good use :thumbup:

Glad you had a good time with the GKs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning Chris are you feeling relaxed?

I've nearly finished my craft area....just waiting on the final coat of paint on the table to dry and then I can sort it into a nice order.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm up early 8am...DIL will come for us at lunch time. and the taxi picks us up at 4 from their house. i didnt sleep well as you all will know be my now hahahha...I spoke to purley last night and we are getting quite excited for our meet up. I will try and get on line to you most days but I dont know weather the villa will have wi fi....You must all stay well and I'll be home before you know it.....THEN it'll be purple and londy's turn.


Have a wonderful time, relax & enjoy yourself. Give Purly a hug from me & there's a huge one from me to you! Don't forget to use that chair! Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

LondonChris said:


> My thinking too?????


Oh no it was Linky!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Morning Chris are you feeling relaxed?
> 
> I've nearly finished my craft area....just waiting on the final coat of paint on the table to dry and then I can sort it into a nice order.


You have been busy, wish I had your energy! I have an empty roon at home just waiting for me to use, perhaps when I get back?

I'm so relaxed! Well I am at the moment as I am alone except for the animals. My DD, SIL & little O have gone out for the day leaving miserable Grandma on her own! I was in horrible pain this morning so said I would stay put. All I can hear is the river at the end of their garden( they live in an farmhouse with a mill next door) and 2 snoring Jack Russells.
I am going to do more knitting soon, I shall finish what I brought up by the weekend, that means a trip to the market, never mind it had to be done!
Hope you are getting some Relaxing time too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much but I've been busy with the gks.
> 
> They went home yesterday and now I miss them. We have found a new use for my peg loam (see photo).
> 
> ...


I had better not let my family see that or my loom will go missing. Your GKs look so cute & very happy at Grandma's house, such a hardship for them, & you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was me but I can understand the confusion :-D


So sorry dear, of course it was you!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SOunds like a perfect day to me.. I NEED to do some shopping and other things on-line soon... So many sales and so little time. I did receive a DVR photography course today though. DH thought it was a good gift for DD's 50th birthday coming up in August. She is a brilliant photographer already and may have a little more time now that the girls are older.


Sounds like you might have the perfect gift for your DD


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Purly* - I got a lovely parcel today, and there are coloured bands in there that I haven't seen here, so again I thank you for your kindness.

Also, would it be ok for you to give me your new address in Florida, please?+

I will give a better note about the package, I keep pressing the wrong keys so I am going to bed now xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning to all from a very warm and sunny Florida. We are suppose to go to Fort Myers today but DH has come down with gout in his elbow and hand. I need help lifting things, so will have to see if he is able to help me. Have been awake since 4 am and will start packing up last minute items shortly. Did facetime with Susan yesterday. We are all so excited to meet up.

Jynx My DH is coming with me to Defiance so it would be great if you and your hubby could come also. The boys could hang together at times.Hope your Mom's move goes smoothly tomorrow and that your cough subsides. It would be lovely to meet up with you also. Perhaps we can get Nitzi and Pam down to Defiance, but I think they have reservations in for Toronto. Maybe next year.

GS have a great trip over.

Purple lovely pics of DGKs. They certainly look invested in the loom and bands. See you soon in Ohio, well almost soon.

Londy hope your tooth is settled. Hate to go to the dentist. They mostly always find something they want to fix and hurts to do so. You are a brave girl.

Jynx glad the bands arrived. Hope you can find a use for some of those colors.Will send you a pm later with new address. Will be heading back to Erie on August 12th.

Binky lovely sweater, with great yarn colors. Haven't put up corn in years. Used to bake and can all the time many years ago.

Chrissy enjoy the peace and quiet. Glad to hear to are able to knit lot, sorry you are feeling pain though.

Lifeline will have to show a pic of your crafting area with new cupboard you painted. Need you here in October to help me with ,ine. Don't we wish.

Saxy hope all the rain water has drie up by now and no problems with flooding.

Pam, Jolly, and Linky enjoy your day.

Need to run now and get started for the day. Love to all. Purley


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes Pearlie see you soon. It is 2 months today that we start our trip to USA and Canada. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm up early 8am...DIL will come for us at lunch time. and the taxi picks us up at 4 from their house. i didnt sleep well as you all will know be my now hahahha...I spoke to purley last night and we are getting quite excited for our meet up. I will try and get on line to you most days but I dont know weather the villa will have wi fi....You must all stay well and I'll be home before you know it.....THEN it'll be purple and londy's turn.


Have a safe and fun trip. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much but I've been busy with the gks.
> 
> They went home yesterday and now I miss them. We have found a new use for my peg loam (see photo).
> 
> ...


We missed you. Glad you had a good time with them. Great use of your peg loom!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You have been busy, wish I had your energy! I have an empty roon at home just waiting for me to use, perhaps when I get back?
> 
> I'm so relaxed! Well I am at the moment as I am alone except for the animals. My DD, SIL & little O have gone out for the day leaving miserable Grandma on her own! I was in horrible pain this morning so said I would stay put. All I can hear is the river at the end of their garden( they live in an farmhouse with a mill next door) and 2 snoring Jack Russells.
> I am going to do more knitting soon, I shall finish what I brought up by the weekend, that means a trip to the market, never mind it had to be done!
> Hope you are getting some Relaxing time too.


It sounds heavenly! Glad you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning to all from a very warm and sunny Florida. We are suppose to go to Fort Myers today but DH has come down with gout in his elbow and hand. I need help lifting things, so will have to see if he is able to help me. Have been awake since 4 am and will start packing up last minute items shortly. Did facetime with Susan yesterday. We are all so excited to meet up.
> 
> Jynx My DH is coming with me to Defiance so it would be great if you and your hubby could come also. The boys could hang together at times.Hope your Mom's move goes smoothly tomorrow and that your cough subsides. It would be lovely to meet up with you also. Perhaps we can get Nitzi and Pam down to Defiance, but I think they have reservations in for Toronto. Maybe next year.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Sorry your DH has gout. I hope he's feeling better. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to Defiance. Was so looking forward to seeing youvand Jynx. As you say, maybe next year.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Pearlie see you soon. It is 2 months today that we start our trip to USA and Canada. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yay!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 16'C (61'F) going up to a high of 20'C (68'). We got a month's worth of rain last night along with hail and high winds that swirled all around the house. At one point I thought our skylight was going to break there was so much hail bouncing off it.
> DD and I went shopping 1/2 hour north of here on the weekend and we saw coloured trees. It has been so cold at night that the tips of some of the trees have changed colour.


Save some of that color for the Fall. I miss it so much. Sounds like quite the storm. We had rain as well, but not like that. It has been a weird weather year here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK what are shallots? I only know the onion type shallots.


Me too! I think they are what we all culottes or capris.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well there I was enjoying the peace when the doorbell rang & it was a young man. He asked for our relations then told me there were some bulls in our lane! There is a private lane leading to our house. So there I was with this lad, a couple of people down the lane and 11 bulls panicking! Those beasts were huge. In the end there were a few people & we had to move some ponies & now the bulls are munching our grass. The owner has turned up & is bringing down a tractor & vehicles to move them. It's so exciting for someone who lives in London . Something always happens to us up here. We have had a fire, flood now bulls. I just need to tell someone!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok here is a picture of the all in one


So cute and the buttons are darling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Poor bloke, I feel sorry for those fellows when some idiot decides to do something totally ridiculous, and dangerous, in front of them


Gerry is driving a box truck for the nursery and really has to watch out for the oblivious drivers. He has decided that phones should be checked at every accident site and, if the person was talking or texting, an automatic big fine. I don't do highways myself anymore... just local.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Although my sat nav has occasionally tried to make me do some very silly things, e.g. turn right on a motorway!) I still trust it and use it all the time, can't read a map and drive!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Mine is a portable, but I love my friend's built-in because is recessed above the gauges and so easy to see..no looking to the side.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much but I've been busy with the gks.
> 
> They went home yesterday and now I miss them. We have found a new use for my peg loam (see photo).
> 
> ...


Great picture!!! So natural...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm so relaxed! Well I am at the moment as I am alone except for the animals. My DD, SIL & little O have gone out for the day leaving miserable Grandma on her own! I was in horrible pain this morning so said I would stay put. All I can hear is the river at the end of their garden( they live in an farmhouse with a mill next door) and 2 snoring Jack Russells.
> I am going to do more knitting soon, I shall finish what I brought up by the weekend, that means a trip to the market, never mind it had to be done!
> Hope you are getting some Relaxing time too.


Sorry you are in such pain, but the setting sounds wonderful and I like a little "me" time with no one around. Hope you are feeling better for the rest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well there I was enjoying the peace when the doorbell rang & it was a young man. He asked for our relations then told me there were some bulls in our lane! There is a private lane leading to our house. So there I was with this lad, a couple of people down the lane and 11 bulls panicking! Those beasts were huge. In the end there were a few people & we had to move some ponies & now the bulls are munching our grass. The owner has turned up & is bringing down a tractor & vehicles to move them. It's so exciting for someone who lives in London . Something always happens to us up here. We have had a fire, flood now bulls. I just need to tell someone!!


Sounds like you needed some good old Texas cowboys! What an adventure.. and they are large, immovable objects! We have longhorns here and the horns are as wide as they are tall. I wouldn't think about getting near one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've missed giving Susan to hear of some whacky misadventures with that crew.

Purly, hope DH feels better soon. Mine has that problem occasionally and it makes him pretty useless..... Looking forward to seeing you in Ohio. Still trying to figure out Toronto possibility so I could meet Pam and Nitzi...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy, so glad you were safe. What a mess...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry is driving a box truck for the nursery and really has to watch out for the oblivious drivers. He has decided that phones should be checked at every accident site and, if the person was talking or texting, an automatic big fine. I don't do highways myself anymore... just local.


I'm the same with my driving, too, Jynx. Only local unless we're in themiddle of nowhere and tthen I'll drive the highway.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well there I was enjoying the peace when the doorbell rang & it was a young man. He asked for our relations then told me there were some bulls in our lane! There is a private lane leading to our house. So there I was with this lad, a couple of people down the lane and 11 bulls panicking! Those beasts were huge. In the end there were a few people & we had to move some ponies & now the bulls are munching our grass. The owner has turned up & is bringing down a tractor & vehicles to move them. It's so exciting for someone who lives in London . Something always happens to us up here. We have had a fire, flood now bulls. I just need to tell someone!!


That is some excitement, Chris!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, today is the last day to pack mom and I am stalling going over. Wouldn't you know it.... rain and more for tomorrow. Hope this is the front coming through early.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'm up early 8am...DIL will come for us at lunch time. and the taxi picks us up at 4 from their house. i didnt sleep well as you all will know be my now hahahha...I spoke to purley last night and we are getting quite excited for our meet up. I will try and get on line to you most days but I dont know weather the villa will have wi fi....You must all stay well and I'll be home before you know it.....THEN it'll be purple and londy's turn.


Have a great time and safe travels GS!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Just back from my walk and enjoying breakfast and a cup of coffee. It's a lovely day here today. Spent yesterday visiting my young friend and her children and then running a couple errands with Mr Ric. He began his physical therapy last night. He's doing really well. Thank goodness! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much but I've been busy with the gks.
> 
> They went home yesterday and now I miss them. We have found a new use for my peg loam (see photo).
> 
> ...


Adorable! Have a great swim!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well there I was enjoying the peace when the doorbell rang & it was a young man. He asked for our relations then told me there were some bulls in our lane! There is a private lane leading to our house. So there I was with this lad, a couple of people down the lane and 11 bulls panicking! Those beasts were huge. In the end there were a few people & we had to move some ponies & now the bulls are munching our grass. The owner has turned up & is bringing down a tractor & vehicles to move them. It's so exciting for someone who lives in London . Something always happens to us up here. We have had a fire, flood now bulls. I just need to tell someone!!


I bet you're glad you stayed behind now...what a story you will have to tell on the family's return :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Purly wrote*
Jynx glad the bands arrived. Hope you can find a use for some of those colors.Will send you a pm later with new address. Will be heading back to Erie on August 12th.

*From me*
Purly, I already have projects planned that include each of those colours. I have never seen the burgundy, pink or the flesh tone colours, but hear them mentioned by the young lady who does the tutorials for the dragons :thumbup: 
So will you be in Erie for Christmas, or will you be back in Florida for your winter season?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just back from my walk and enjoying breakfast and a cup of coffee. It's a lovely day here today. Spent yesterday visiting my young friend and her children and then running a couple errands with Mr Ric. He began his physical therapy last night. He's doing really well. Thank goodness! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Glad that Mr. Ric is doing well!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just back from my walk and enjoying breakfast and a cup of coffee. It's a lovely day here today. Spent yesterday visiting my young friend and her children and then running a couple errands with Mr Ric. He began his physical therapy last night. He's doing really well. Thank goodness! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


It sounds like a nice leisurely day you are enjoying there Pam.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a safe and fun trip. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


That goes for me too :-D :-D :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello lifeline and Xiang I have to run and help Dh catch you later.
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Pearlie see you soon. It is 2 months today that we start our trip to USA and Canada. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh ....... all these travellers .......... My turn will come at some time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning to all from a very warm and sunny Florida. We are suppose to go to Fort Myers today but DH has come down with gout in his elbow and hand. I need help lifting things, so will have to see if he is able to help me. Have been awake since 4 am and will start packing up last minute items shortly. Did facetime with Susan yesterday. We are all so excited to meet up.
> 
> Jynx My DH is coming with me to Defiance so it would be great if you and your hubby could come also. The boys could hang together at times.Hope your Mom's move goes smoothly tomorrow and that your cough subsides. It would be lovely to meet up with you also. Perhaps we can get Nitzi and Pam down to Defiance, but I think they have reservations in for Toronto. Maybe next year.
> 
> ...


Wish DH a speedy recovery from me. I hope you get help with the lifting.

Wouldn't that just be wonderful to help you in October.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well there I was enjoying the peace when the doorbell rang & it was a young man. He asked for our relations then told me there were some bulls in our lane! There is a private lane leading to our house. So there I was with this lad, a couple of people down the lane and 11 bulls panicking! Those beasts were huge. In the end there were a few people & we had to move some ponies & now the bulls are munching our grass. The owner has turned up & is bringing down a tractor & vehicles to move them. It's so exciting for someone who lives in London . Something always happens to us up here. We have had a fire, flood now bulls. I just need to tell someone!!


That is a great adventure to have in your "ME" time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I have been up for about an hour & a half, and I am almost ready to go back to bad for the rest of the night. Good night all &#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Glad that Mr. Ric is doing well!


Thanks! Me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It sounds like a nice leisurely day you are enjoying there Pam.


So far, but it's early yet so who knows what we'll get up to today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have been up for about an hour & a half, and I am almost ready to go back to bad for the rest of the night. Good night all 💤💤


Sleep well, Judi.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I bet you're glad you stayed behind now...what a story you will have to tell on the family's return :thumbup:


DD came back just in time to help. SIL was way down the lane. You should of seen us with brooms, shovels & sticks from the stables. The funniest sight was my DD Wth a plastic chair protecting the garden and what I was going to do with my stick I don't know. We just hope they are picked up soon before they eat all the grass.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, today is the last day to pack mom and I am stalling going over. Wouldn't you know it.... rain and more for tomorrow. Hope this is the front coming through early.


It will soon be over & hopefully you can get some rest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from my swim, tookk it really easy today. Now having scones, jam and cream.

Pam glad to hear Ric is doing well.

Xiang, have fun with all your new bands. LM bought some sparkly ones the other day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> DD came back just in time to help. SIL was way down the lane. You should of seen us with brooms, shovels & sticks from the stables. The funniest sight was my DD Wth a plastic chair protecting the garden and what I was going to do with my stick I don't know. We just hope they are picked up soon before they eat all the grass.


Chris, I now have a mental picture of you in full cowboy gear on one of those mobility scooters we saw in Worthing charging down the lane with a lasoo :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from my swim, tookk it really easy today. Now having scones, jam and cream.
> 
> Pam glad to hear Ric is doing well.
> 
> Xiang, have fun with all your new bands. LM bought some sparkly ones the other day.


Yummy! I hope your whole day has been slow.  You probably need it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yummy! I hope your whole day has been slow.  You probably need it.


Yes it will be slow, started slow and will be getting slower and slower :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maybe they need numbers by birthdate..... What are the odds they would end up in the same family..... Then again... there is a fighter over here, George Foreman. ALL of his children (7, I think) are George or Georgina.


Really? That is going a little too far but reminds me of the joke about the Chav/hillbilly? mother of 7 boys all called Wayne. Someone asked what happened when she called them in for dinner, she said "Ah just call Wayne and they all comes a-runnin'" So then she was asked what if she only wanted one of them? She said "Well Ah just call out their surname"!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm coming to Ohio as well. Have to see about Toronto.... DH is willing, depending on finding a decent driving route, but I don't know if I can make him spend that much time with the gals. We want to go to Michigan or anywhere up north with some fall colors too. Will plan later. Must make hotel reservations and order T-shirt sometime this week-end.
> 
> Glad you are loving the new place. What fun to have everything fresh and new.
> 
> ...


So sorry you are coughing again, must be distressing for you with so much on your plate already. What you said about your mum reminded me of when my parents moved from a four-bedroomed house to a two-bedroomed flat. My dad had had his own office cleaning company and was also very into DIY in the converted loft so there was masses of junk up there, in a big shed and in the not used front room. We persuaded him to hire a skip and spent a whole weekend clearing out the junk. The day after they moved, my mum mentioned she seemed to have 2 vacuum cleaners and would I put one in the garage for her. Well, I opened up the garage and there wasn't one square inch of space, my dad had systematically taken out every piece of junk, put it in his car, driven it to the garage and gone back and forth many times until he had moved it all!! I had to laugh - not!!! :hunf:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Oh no it was Linky!


No, it was definitely Binky, lol!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You have been busy, wish I had your energy! I have an empty roon at home just waiting for me to use, perhaps when I get back?
> 
> I'm so relaxed! Well I am at the moment as I am alone except for the animals. My DD, SIL & little O have gone out for the day leaving miserable Grandma on her own! I was in horrible pain this morning so said I would stay put. All I can hear is the river at the end of their garden( they live in an farmhouse with a mill next door) and 2 snoring Jack Russells.
> I am going to do more knitting soon, I shall finish what I brought up by the weekend, that means a trip to the market, never mind it had to be done!
> Hope you are getting some Relaxing time too.


Glad you are relaxing love! Is your DH not with you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well there I was enjoying the peace when the doorbell rang & it was a young man. He asked for our relations then told me there were some bulls in our lane! There is a private lane leading to our house. So there I was with this lad, a couple of people down the lane and 11 bulls panicking! Those beasts were huge. In the end there were a few people & we had to move some ponies & now the bulls are munching our grass. The owner has turned up & is bringing down a tractor & vehicles to move them. It's so exciting for someone who lives in London . Something always happens to us up here. We have had a fire, flood now bulls. I just need to tell someone!!


Very exciting but so glad they didn't do any damage or hurt themselves when they were panicking! We had some excitement on the way home today, a car on fire on the junction 3 slip-road from the M25. Fortunately, the guy was out of the car and a van pulled across behind him to protect the oncoming traffic. By the time we got past it, it was well and truly in flames. I was a bit scared it would blow up as we drove past!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry is driving a box truck for the nursery and really has to watch out for the oblivious drivers. He has decided that phones should be checked at every accident site and, if the person was talking or texting, an automatic big fine. I don't do highways myself anymore... just local.


I agree with Gerry about the phone thing, i always put mine where I can't reach it in case it rings and I am tempted to answer it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, today is the last day to pack mom and I am stalling going over. Wouldn't you know it.... rain and more for tomorrow. Hope this is the front coming through early.


So wish I could come and help you or at least give you some moral support. Don't go overdoing it and making yourself ill!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just back from my walk and enjoying breakfast and a cup of coffee. It's a lovely day here today. Spent yesterday visiting my young friend and her children and then running a couple errands with Mr Ric. He began his physical therapy last night. He's doing really well. Thank goodness! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


So glad Mr Ric is going on nicely and the therapy should speed things up! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It sounds like a nice leisurely day you are enjoying there Pam.


Lifeline, guess where I've been today?!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, guess where I've been today?!


And you didn't take me :shock: Mr P and I really ust make the effort and go there. Glad you had a good time. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, guess where I've been today?!


Oooh lucky you. I've been thinking of getting there soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And you didn't take me :shock: Mr P and I really ust make the effort and go there. Glad you had a good time. xx


Sorry about that! It was after talking to you that we had a look in the book and decided there was no better place to go! It was absolutely glorious, I too, had scones with cream and jam and bought another Heuchera!!! It was quite busy there, lots of children but aren't the flowers gorgeous, quite knocked me out!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oooh lucky you. I've been thinking of getting there soon.


See my reply to Mrs P!! It was really lovely, how long does it take you to drive? It took us 50 minutes but the M25 _was_ quiet!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry about that! It was after talking to you that we had a look in the book and decided there was no better place to go! It was absolutely glorious, I too, had scones with cream and jam and bought another Heuchera!!! It was quite busy there, lots of children but aren't the flowers gorgeous, quite knocked me out!!!


Well as long as you got another heuchera that's ok. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> See my reply to Mrs P!! It was really lovely, how long does it take you to drive? It took us 50 minutes but the M25 _was_ quiet!!!


I'm not sure how long it takes, DH normally does the driving. Probably somewhere between 30-60 minutes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Rebecca, hope you have had a good day. I'm off for an early night as we are going over to DDs to help tomorrow as SIL has had his shoulder injected and is under doctors orders to rest. I might ust have to help him with a bottle of wine. :thumbup: Night night xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Rebecca, hope you have had a good day. I'm off for an early night as we are going over to DDs to help tomorrow as SIL has had his shoulder injected and is under doctors orders to rest. I might ust have to help him with a bottle of wine. :thumbup: Night night xx


Have a good sleep, and I think your proposed way to help sil is a great idea!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from my swim, tookk it really easy today. Now having scones, jam and cream.
> 
> Pam glad to hear Ric is doing well.
> 
> Xiang, have fun with all your new bands. LM bought some sparkly ones the other day.


I have plenty more dragons, etc, to get on with. Also have some to put wires into, but it need to do some knitting, and catch up with myself again 

When I have wired my newest creatures, I will post photos


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well as long as you got another heuchera that's ok. xxx


This one is called Sweet Tea! I just went on the Heucheraholics website and there are dozens I haven't got, I can't stand it!!!! I'm not really addicted though, honestly! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have plenty more dragons, etc, to get on with. Also have some to put wires into, but it need to do some knitting, and catch up with myself again
> 
> When I have wired my newest creatures, I will post photos


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Chris, I now have a mental picture of you in full cowboy gear on one of those mobility scooters we saw in Worthing charging down the lane with a lasoo :shock:


He he he! You know me so well!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Chris, I now have a mental picture of you in full cowboy gear on one of those mobility scooters we saw in Worthing charging down the lane with a lasoo :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Sorry about that! It was after talking to you that we had a look in the book and decided there was no better place to go! It was absolutely glorious, I too, had scones with cream and jam and bought another Heuchera!!! It was quite busy there, lots of children but aren't the flowers gorgeous, quite knocked me out!!!


That place looks wonderful & the flowers amazing. I shall have to go three sometime. Scones & cream sounds good!. I have just had a very small doughnut, it was yummy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? That is going a little too far but reminds me of the joke about the Chav/hillbilly? mother of 7 boys all called Wayne. Someone asked what happened when she called them in for dinner, she said "Ah just call Wayne and they all comes a-runnin'" So then she was asked what if she only wanted one of them? She said "Well Ah just call out their surname"!!


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry you are coughing again, must be distressing for you with so much on your plate already. What you said about your mum reminded me of when my parents moved from a four-bedroomed house to a two-bedroomed flat. My dad had had his own office cleaning company and was also very into DIY in the converted loft so there was masses of junk up there, in a big shed and in the not used front room. We persuaded him to hire a skip and spent a whole weekend clearing out the junk. The day after they moved, my mum mentioned she seemed to have 2 vacuum cleaners and would I put one in the garage for her. Well, I opened up the garage and there wasn't one square inch of space, my dad had systematically taken out every piece of junk, put it in his car, driven it to the garage and gone back and forth many times until he had moved it all!! I had to laugh - not!!! :hunf:


Oh dear, I am so happy that my mum & dad didn't do that - we would have had to empty two sheds, again :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are relaxing love! Is your DH not with you?


I shall be joined by DH on Saturday, he is bringing up the rest of the family. There will be 9 of us for a couple of days, then DD, SIL & little O go to visit his other Grandad. I am being spoilt by this crowd, who knows what will happen when we are altogether. All I know is it's going to be very noisy! Hope Charlotte is better, have you heard? Also you are feeling better now. Take care. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are relaxing love! Is your DH not with you?


I shall be joined by DH on Saturday, he is bringing up the rest of the family. There will be 9 of us for a couple of days, then DD, SIL & little O go to visit his other Grandad. I am being spoilt by this crowd, who knows what will happen when we are altogether. All I know is it's going to be very noisy! Hope Charlotte is better, have you heard? Also you are feeling better now. Take care. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very exciting but so glad they didn't do any damage or hurt themselves when they were panicking! We had some excitement on the way home today, a car on fire on the junction 3 slip-road from the M25. Fortunately, the guy was out of the car and a van pulled across behind him to protect the oncoming traffic. By the time we got past it, it was well and truly in flames. I was a bit scared it would blow up as we drove past!!!


I'm so glad it didn't, I would miss your zany humour :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, guess where I've been today?!


That is so pretty


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This one is called Sweet Tea! I just went on the Heucheraholics website and there are dozens I haven't got, I can't stand it!!!! I'm not really addicted though, honestly! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Cos you're not addicted, just starting a collection!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Chris, I now have a mental picture of you in full cowboy gear on one of those mobility scooters we saw in Worthing charging down the lane with a lasoo :shock:


You paint such a lovely image :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree with Gerry about the phone thing, i always put mine where I can't reach it in case it rings and I am tempted to answer it!!


If I am alone I can put my phone on Bluetooth and link it to my car and when it rings it shows up on the dash and to answer I just have to move my thumb over and push a button with the phone still in my purse.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, guess where I've been today?!


That looks very familiar! :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it will be slow, started slow and will be getting slower and slower :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This one is called Sweet Tea! I just went on the Heucheraholics website and there are dozens I haven't got, I can't stand it!!!! I'm not really addicted though, honestly! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Can you really stand to have another addiction, yarn, sewing, what will we do with you......I know support you and encourage you to get whatever you want :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree with Gerry about the phone thing, i always put mine where I can't reach it in case it rings and I am tempted to answer it!!


I do that, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, guess where I've been today?!


What a beautiful place to visit! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This one is called Sweet Tea! I just went on the Heucheraholics website and there are dozens I haven't got, I can't stand it!!!! I'm not really addicted though, honestly! :roll: :roll: :roll:


I don't blame you. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh ....... all these travellers .......... My turn will come at some time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and mine too. Passport just came today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and mine too. Passport just came today.


Yay!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm the same with my driving, too, Jynx. Only local unless we're in themiddle of nowhere and tthen I'll drive the highway.


Yes, I can do the rural highways, just not around downtown Dallas or Little Rock, etc. I am so directionally challenged, it is scary and... being a man... if DH is in the car, he is driving!!! I used to do all the college and airport runs... No more.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really? That is going a little too far but reminds me of the joke about the Chav/hillbilly? mother of 7 boys all called Wayne. Someone asked what happened when she called them in for dinner, she said "Ah just call Wayne and they all comes a-runnin'" So then she was asked what if she only wanted one of them? She said "Well Ah just call out their surname"!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry you are coughing again, must be distressing for you with so much on your plate already. What you said about your mum reminded me of when my parents moved from a four-bedroomed house to a two-bedroomed flat. My dad had had his own office cleaning company and was also very into DIY in the converted loft so there was masses of junk up there, in a big shed and in the not used front room. We persuaded him to hire a skip and spent a whole weekend clearing out the junk. The day after they moved, my mum mentioned she seemed to have 2 vacuum cleaners and would I put one in the garage for her. Well, I opened up the garage and there wasn't one square inch of space, my dad had systematically taken out every piece of junk, put it in his car, driven it to the garage and gone back and forth many times until he had moved it all!! I had to laugh - not!!! :hunf:


Yes, I am afraid to leave a packed box or bag/ I can tell she opened the purse box again.

It is so sad. I went over at about 11 or so and she was still asleep. I did a few quiet things and left. DH and I went back about 2:30 and he distracted her while I did a few things. She was told at least 8 times what she was doing tomorrow and just is so upset and frustrated with not being able to talk right that I just laid out her clothes for tomorrow, packed her little bag and told her I would call tonight, in the morning and then come over. I am pretty sure this is not going to work... she needs ASSISTED, but hope she might make a great comeback.... (I have 3 vacumns at her place.... 2 sets of golf clubs and 5 microwave carts... The microwave is built-in.) Our dad's were surely related...)-


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very exciting but so glad they didn't do any damage or hurt themselves when they were panicking! We had some excitement on the way home today, a car on fire on the junction 3 slip-road from the M25. Fortunately, the guy was out of the car and a van pulled across behind him to protect the oncoming traffic. By the time we got past it, it was well and truly in flames. I was a bit scared it would blow up as we drove past!!!


That IS scary. I always watched the pits at car races for fires.... until the fuel was switched to one that doesn't flame. Now I just chew my nails and worry....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So wish I could come and help you or at least give you some moral support. Don't go overdoing it and making yourself ill!!


You all ARE my moral support!!! I would lose my mind without you.... Well, what is left of it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad Mr Ric is going on nicely and the therapy should speed things up! xx


That goes for me too.. You can't keep a good man down.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lifeline, guess where I've been today?!


I WANT that garden border.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> If I am alone I can put my phone on Bluetooth and link it to my car and when it rings it shows up on the dash and to answer I just have to move my thumb over and push a button with the phone still in my purse.


Yes, that is a nice feature. The newer cars have the whole system built-in. I really worry about the teens getting distracted though.... handless or not.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and mine too. Passport just came today.


Awww ...... You will be travelling before me, I am trying to save like mad, but it gets difficult sometimes


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I can do the rural highways, just not around downtown Dallas or Little Rock, etc. I am so directionally challenged, it is scary and... being a man... if DH is in the car, he is driving!!! I used to do all the college and airport runs... No more.


I also only drive between my home, and the nearby town (20km away), since my accident 3 1/2 years ago. I didn't want to drive ever again, but since I am on different medications, I am getting gamer; but I still won't drive very far, the furtherest being within 15 minutes away :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I am afraid to leave a packed box or bag/ I can tell she opened the purse box again.
> 
> It is so sad. I went over at about 11 or so and she was still asleep. I did a few quiet things and left. DH and I went back about 2:30 and he distracted her while I did a few things. She was told at least 8 times what she was doing tomorrow and just is so upset and frustrated with not being able to talk right that I just laid out her clothes for tomorrow, packed her little bag and told her I would call tonight, in the morning and then come over. I am pretty sure this is not going to work... she needs ASSISTED, but hope she might make a great comeback.... (I have 3 vacumns at her place.... 2 sets of golf clubs and 5 microwave carts... The microwave is built-in.) Our dad's were surely related...)-


Oh Jynx, my heart is truly with you at this time ...... It is still very fresh in my mind when my mum went into assisted care, in the hope that she would get better. 💜💜💜💜💜💜


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You all ARE my moral support!!! I would lose my mind without you.... Well, what is left of it...


You still have your full mind, you are still chatting with us. If we didn't hear from you, we would find you, and let you know we were still here, and to come back to us, and your sanity ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that is a nice feature. The newer cars have the whole system built-in. I really worry about the teens getting distracted though.... handless or not.


They don't need those new additions to get distracted, the just need the incentive to get to their destination quicker, to get into hot water (or worse). I know a few who haven't made it home, due to wanting to be there (where ever there is) faster. All that got there was a visit to the parents, by the police, with the worst news possible. But their brains aren't equipped for the responsibility that they have gone into headlong, as quickly as they could :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 

Safe journey Susan.

Jynx, will be thinking of you today and hoping the move goes ok. Sending calming vibes to your Mum.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Awww ...... You will be travelling before me, I am trying to save like mad, but it gets difficult sometimes


You'll get here or there one day! Keep dreaming!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I am afraid to leave a packed box or bag/ I can tell she opened the purse box again.
> 
> It is so sad. I went over at about 11 or so and she was still asleep. I did a few quiet things and left. DH and I went back about 2:30 and he distracted her while I did a few things. She was told at least 8 times what she was doing tomorrow and just is so upset and frustrated with not being able to talk right that I just laid out her clothes for tomorrow, packed her little bag and told her I would call tonight, in the morning and then come over. I am pretty sure this is not going to work... she needs ASSISTED, but hope she might make a great comeback.... (I have 3 vacumns at her place.... 2 sets of golf clubs and 5 microwave carts... The microwave is built-in.) Our dad's were surely related...)-


Good luck when the move happens. Hopefully once she is settled your mum will be happy, at least you will have less to worry about. Make sure once the move is over you get a good rest & pamper. Hugs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's a busy day today. Hope Susan is happy & on her way. Jinx hope all goes well today. Hope everyone else, whatever you are doing, goes well. 
I'm still enjoying the quiet & beautiful surroundings. We plan to go to visit a huge park today. I have booked a Motorbility scooter so I can go with the others. Just hope we don't get anymore visitors today of the 4-legged variety. 
Love & hugs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's a busy day today. Hope Susan is happy & on her way. Jinx hope all goes well today. Hope everyone else, whatever you are doing, goes well. 
I'm still enjoying the quiet & beautiful surroundings. We plan to go to visit a huge park today. I have booked a Motorbility scooter so I can go with the others. Just hope we don't get anymore visitors today of the 4-legged variety. 
Love & hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's a busy day today. Hope Susan is happy & on her way. Jinx hope all goes well today. Hope everyone else, whatever you are doing, goes well.
> I'm still enjoying the quiet & beautiful surroundings. We plan to go to visit a huge park today. I have booked a Motorbility scooter so I can go with the others. Just hope we don't get anymore visitors today of the 4-legged variety.
> Love & hugs.


Good morning, how's the toreodore this morning? Glad you have booked a scooter, it will make it muc easier for you and the family. But don't you go speeding!!! Have a great day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and mine too. Passport just came today.


Does this mean youu will be coming to Toronto?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That place looks wonderful & the flowers amazing. I shall have to go three sometime. Scones & cream sounds good!. I have just had a very small doughnut, it was yummy.


Yeah, I will be 'paying' for the cream tea for the rest of the week! :lol: It is fairly level and we saw lots of wheelies going round, they seem to have a lot of chairs you can borrow and some scooters too. They also do tours of the whole place in a buggy. The flowers, as you could see, were the best I'd ever seem there. There is a secondhand bookshop (no knitting books, sadly) and lovely restaurant and shop, it's a really lovely day out!! It's Nymans National Trust, if you didn't know!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I shall be joined by DH on Saturday, he is bringing up the rest of the family. There will be 9 of us for a couple of days, then DD, SIL & little O go to visit his other Grandad. I am being spoilt by this crowd, who knows what will happen when we are altogether. All I know is it's going to be very noisy! Hope Charlotte is better, have you heard? Also you are feeling better now. Take care. Xxx


Nice to have the family ebbing and flowing, nine will be fun!!! So pleased you are being spoilt, you deserve it!! The nose etc is much better now thanks but haven't heard about Charlotte, will check that out in a minute but I think maybe she had just had a bad night and was catching up? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I will be 'paying' for the cream tea for the rest of the week! :lol: It is fairly level and we saw lots of wheelies going round, they seem to have a lot of chairs you can borrow and some scooters too. They also do tours of the whole place in a buggy. The flowers, as you could see, were the best I'd ever seem there. There is a secondhand bookshop (no knitting books, sadly) and lovely restaurant and shop, it's a really lovely day out!! It's Nymans National Trust, if you didn't know!!


Mr P and I will try and go oe day next week. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I'm so glad it didn't, I would miss your zany humour :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> If I am alone I can put my phone on Bluetooth and link it to my car and when it rings it shows up on the dash and to answer I just have to move my thumb over and push a button with the phone still in my purse.


There's posh! Sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Can you really stand to have another addiction, yarn, sewing, what will we do with you......I know support you and encourage you to get whatever you want :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only have a tiny garden to I will have to stop when it is full of Heucheras - and it won't be long now! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and mine too. Passport just came today.


Woo-hooo!! Nothing's gonna stop you now love!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I am afraid to leave a packed box or bag/ I can tell she opened the purse box again.
> 
> It is so sad. I went over at about 11 or so and she was still asleep. I did a few quiet things and left. DH and I went back about 2:30 and he distracted her while I did a few things. She was told at least 8 times what she was doing tomorrow and just is so upset and frustrated with not being able to talk right that I just laid out her clothes for tomorrow, packed her little bag and told her I would call tonight, in the morning and then come over. I am pretty sure this is not going to work... she needs ASSISTED, but hope she might make a great comeback.... (I have 3 vacumns at her place.... 2 sets of golf clubs and 5 microwave carts... The microwave is built-in.) Our dad's were surely related...)-


I hope she makes a great comeback too but also that she makes this easier for all of you. You are constantly in my thoughts. I was so lucky to have been spared this, my mum resisted assisted for nearly 20 years and only went after a water pipe leaked under her apartment floor and turned all the walls black! She couldn't face living there after that and went like a lamb - and absolutely LOVED it!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You all ARE my moral support!!! I would lose my mind without you.... Well, what is left of it...


You hang in there kid, we will all always be hear for you, good to let it out!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Awww ...... You will be travelling before me, I am trying to save like mad, but it gets difficult sometimes


I know Judi, me too! Fortunately, this trip has worked out that we haven't had to pay it all at once or I might have been struggling! Fix your mind on what you want to do and just keep heading that way, slowly but surely, you'll get here, I know it!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You still have your full mind, you are still chatting with us. If we didn't hear from you, we would find you, and let you know we were still here, and to come back to us, and your sanity ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, how's the toreodore this morning? Glad you have booked a scooter, it will make it muc easier for you and the family. But don't you go speeding!!! Have a great day. xx


....and no answering your mobile while you're driving your scooter!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P and I will try and go oe day next week. xxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and cloudy. Temperatures are supposed to return to normal for the next 4 days making a lovely weekend.
I didn't sleep well last night and all I want to do is return to bed. Lots of caffeine today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Only have a tiny garden to I will have to stop when it is full of Heucheras - and it won't be long now! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I saw some Heuchera's that had the dark purple colours but had leaves shaped like lettuce. That's a new one for me. If our weather wasn't so unpredictable, I would have bought it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that is a nice feature. The newer cars have the whole system built-in. I really worry about the teens getting distracted though.... handless or not.


My car doesn't have that feature. I've told every one that I know that I won't answer the phone while I'm driving. If you want me to call back leave a message. That's what voice messages are for.
We have a law up here that you can be charged if you are spotted driving with a cell phone up to your ear. Not enough people are charged.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You all ARE my moral support!!! I would lose my mind without you.... Well, what is left of it...


We'll take you as you are and help anyway we can.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I can do the rural highways, just not around downtown Dallas or Little Rock, etc. I am so directionally challenged, it is scary and... being a man... if DH is in the car, he is driving!!! I used to do all the college and airport runs... No more.


I still love driving. I try not to drive in Toronto, not because of the other challenged drivers, the bike couriers and the pedestrians, but because they have these silly Regional Reporting Centres. If you have a little ding on your car, you have to go the Regional Reporting Centres and wait in line for hours until an inspector can record the damage and put a sticker on your car. If you don't do that then you can be charged for an unreported accident. The police found they were spending too much time with minor accidents so they set up this system. How about having the driving test on the roads instead of in a field with fake cars and fake traffic lights!!!! That might weed out a bunch of drivers who shouldn't be driving in Toronto.
So, I want to take Toronto transit as much as possible when I'm there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and mine too. Passport just came today.


I have two weeks holiday the end of August. I'm taking all my paperwork copies and going to the Passport office to find out where my passport is. They are only open 9-4, when I'm working, and they won't discuss anything over the phone until they've seen the paperwork.
Whoever said that Canadian passports are easy to get, didn't have to deal with the same paperpushers that I've had to deal with.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm really late again. I'm going to be in thick traffic again.
GSusan hope to hear about your trip soon.
Jynx, best wishes for the move today.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all , how is everyone today ? 
Oops ! duh i should back read some more lol .
Well my baby boy is off to his first day of his Senior year in high school  

The time did fly by so quick . Speaking of time flying by , sweet pea is walking like a pro now ! And it is so cute !!  
She just turned a year old on Sunday  

I have not been to sleep as usual , i am on the last side of the quilt , just got to finish that last bit of binding and make a label and it will be ALL done ! 
My quilting mentor Miss Marla taught me that the binding is done one side machine and the other side by hand so its tedious work , but .... Im still hooked, it is very relaxing repetitive work and i like it so far .
Now just have to hope Mother and my sisters are happy with it . LOL 
TWO MONTHS TO GO GIRLS !!! We have plans for you but of course mostly we are just going to wing it and do whatever you want to do when you get here  .

Except the wine tasting of course that one is a given hahaha

Im going to be sending a lot of bear hugs back with you so i hope that you guys have room in your suitcases... teeheehee

I dont know if Binky told you all or not that our parents are celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary on the 1st of August ?... We are apparently having a big bash for them on the 9th , i will make sure i post a bunch of pictures for everyone . .. 

You guys would have had a blast watching sweet pea with her first cake ... she literally ate almost the whole thing on her own with just her face hahahaha!! It was awesome  

Well i guess i will try to go to sleep before she wakes up , the kiddos want me to take them all over the planet later today .... ugh i have gotten to where i just dont like being a chauffeur anymore . DD is 22 , her and the fiance have a car , but the child cant find her way home from across the street !! 

I think i am not making it a big enough pain in their butts to ask me to drive them anywhere hahaha... 
NOW DS can go anywhere and get home , he is very careful and safe and only 17 ! he will be 18 October 1st  

Anyway , I love you all and will be back again when i can ... now that the boy is in school my computer is not held hostage as much  

Love and Hugs XOXOXOXO


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, how's the toreodore this morning? Glad you have booked a scooter, it will make it muc easier for you and the family. But don't you go speeding!!! Have a great day. xx


We went out the other afternoon & I got a scooter then, I had great fun, but the family had more laughing at me trying to get through a gate, they said they wished they had their cam-coder handy.

I am having a quiet time,watching a movie & knitting, they have gone shopping. This afternoon I am being taken out to a nice cream tea by my SIL, mind you he is VERY partial to scones. I am being so lazy, next week will be different when Mr B gets here with rest, 10 of us to organise & feed, I'll need another rest after that. 
I'm going to the market on Saturday & shall look for a hat. Lol! Hugs xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> ....and no answering your mobile while you're driving your scooter!!!!


Awwhhhh! Ok I won't, Kaz said I nearly did wheelies the other day, it was great fun. Looking forward to hiring another one next week.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> My car doesn't have that feature. I've told every one that I know that I won't answer the phone while I'm driving. If you want me to call back leave a message. That's what voice messages are for.
> We have a law up here that you can be charged if you are spotted driving with a cell phone up to your ear. Not enough people are charged.


We have the same law, but I don't think it's enforced enough


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and cloudy. Temperatures are supposed to return to normal for the next 4 days making a lovely weekend.
> I didn't sleep well last night and all I want to do is return to bed. Lots of caffeine today.


Why aren't you sleeping, excitement about your new job, terror about meeting us.....??! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I saw some Heuchera's that had the dark purple colours but had leaves shaped like lettuce. That's a new one for me. If our weather wasn't so unpredictable, I would have bought it.


I wonder what that one was called? I now know that when you have had them in the ground for a year, they can be uprooted and divided so I think that's the way I am going to finish filling up the garden, it will save me a fortune!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My car doesn't have that feature. I've told every one that I know that I won't answer the phone while I'm driving. If you want me to call back leave a message. That's what voice messages are for.
> We have a law up here that you can be charged if you are spotted driving with a cell phone up to your ear. Not enough people are charged.


Same here, we have the law but still see many drivers on the phone, even driving great big big trucks!! Never heard of anyone being charged though.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all , how is everyone today ?
> Oops ! duh i should back read some more lol .
> Well my baby boy is off to his first day of his Senior year in high school
> 
> ...


Good to see you Linky, you sound pretty happy, which is great! I wish your mum and dad the happiest of anniversaries for tomorrow and send them many congratulation, that is quite a feat these days!! How the time flies with these kids, where did it all go? Hope your lad is happy at senior school and shines as brightly as his mom!! See you very soon, getting beyond excited!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies.

Great excitement in this household...I have tried out and used my new sewing machine and shortened a skirt, adding some braid along the hem. It has vastly improved the skirt in my opinion!!!

Linky, it's lovely to see you dropping in. Congratulations to your parents...4 days later I and my DH celebrate half that of your parents!

Chris you sound like you are having the best of times. So glad you are hiring a scooter to get around and keep up with everyone...it really means you don't miss out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> 
> Great excitement in this houshold...I have tried out and used my new sewing machine and shortened a skirt, adding some braid along the hem. It has vastly improved the skirt in my opinion!!!
> I
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My car doesn't have that feature. I've told every one that I know that I won't answer the phone while I'm driving. If you want me to call back leave a message. That's what voice messages are for.
> We have a law up here that you can be charged if you are spotted driving with a cell phone up to your ear. Not enough people are charged.


It's the same here along with being spotted texting. Not enough people being charged.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to see you Linky, you sound pretty happy, which is great! I wish your mum and dad the happiest of anniversaries for tomorrow and send them many congratulation, that is quite a feat these days!! How the time flies with these kids, where did it all go? Hope your lad is happy at senior school and shines as brightly as his mom!! See you very soon, getting beyond excited!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


Happy anniversary to your parents from me too. We are only 4 yrs behind them xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy anniversary to your parents from me too. We are only 4 yrs behind them xx


Us too!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Was at the dentist for over an hour today, he was very good, very little discomfort - except when I got my credit card out!! Actually, I got a good deal, he is going to do the other back tooth too and for half price! It was mainly the effort of keeping my mouth open that long - not usually a problem but I couldn't talk!!! I then went to the shops and found a nice maxi dress in a charity shop, which I took home, pulled to pieces, cut it about, put it back together again, washed it, dried it, ironed it and I shall be wearing it out to lunch with my Zumba friends tomorrow!!! Also, I have almost finished my top-down toddler cardi, picture tomorrow!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:
 

> Was at the dentist for over an hour today, he was very good, very little discomfort - except when I got my credit card out!! Actually, I got a good deal, he is going to do the other back tooth too and for half price! It was mainly the effort of keeping my mouth open that long - not usually a problem but I couldn't talk!!! I then went to the shops and found a nice maxi dress in a charity shop, which I took home, pulled to pieces, cut it about, put it back together again, washed it, dried it, ironed it and I shall be wearing it out to lunch with my Zumba friends tomorrow!!! Also, I have almost finished my top-down toddler cardi, picture tomorrow!!!


Sounds ss if you got good deals all round. Well done xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> 
> Great excitement in this household...I have tried out and used my new sewing machine and shortened a skirt, adding some braid along the hem. It has vastly improved the skirt in my opinion!!!
> 
> ...


Well done, Rebecca!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was at the dentist for over an hour today, he was very good, very little discomfort - except when I got my credit card out!! Actually, I got a good deal, he is going to do the other back tooth too and for half price! It was mainly the effort of keeping my mouth open that long - not usually a problem but I couldn't talk!!! I then went to the shops and found a nice maxi dress in a charity shop, which I took home, pulled to pieces, cut it about, put it back together again, washed it, dried it, ironed it and I shall be wearing it out to lunch with my Zumba friends tomorrow!!! Also, I have almost finished my top-down toddler cardi, picture tomorrow!!!


Well done. Looking forward to seeing the photo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good luck when the move happens. Hopefully once she is settled your mum will be happy, at least you will have less to worry about. Make sure once the move is over you get a good rest & pamper. Hugs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

****************STOP PRESS********************

Just had a text from Susan, they have had a good flight and are in the car on the way to the villa. Tired, but can't wait to get into the pool.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


That looks great. Wonderful colors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ****************STOP PRESS********************
> 
> Just had a text from Susan, they have had a good flight and are in the car on the way to the villa. Tired, but can't wait to get into the pool.


Great!!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ****************STOP PRESS********************
> 
> Just had a text from Susan, they have had a good flight and are in the car on the way to the villa. Tired, but can't wait to get into the pool.


That's good to hear, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great. Wonderful colors.


Thanks Pam, it is sort of oranges and lemons, isn't it? Just using up odd bits but it worked!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


I love it, is it the same pattern as the little lacy one I did for the new baby?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love it, is it the same pattern as the little lacy one I did for the new baby?


I think so, how did you get yours lacy?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it is sort of oranges and lemons, isn't it? Just using up odd bits but it worked!


It works great.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think so, how did you get yours lacy?


I made up a lacy pattern


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


That is so pretty, I haven't finished my blue one because I've mislaid it, thought I brought it up here, probably sitting at home. Only got the hood to do on O's cardigan. I shall have to go & get some more yarn at the market on Saturday.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> ****************STOP PRESS********************
> 
> Just had a text from Susan, they have had a good flight and are in the car on the way to the villa. Tired, but can't wait to get into the pool.


So pleased to hear that, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ****************STOP PRESS********************
> 
> Just had a text from Susan, they have had a good flight and are in the car on the way to the villa. Tired, but can't wait to get into the pool.


So happy there were no dramas with the trip


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


That is so pretty, I am thinking of making one each for the twins - I just have to sort out the colours


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ****************STOP PRESS********************
> 
> Just had a text from Susan, they have had a good flight and are in the car on the way to the villa. Tired, but can't wait to get into the pool.


Great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


Very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon ladies.
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so pretty, I am thinking of making one each for the twins - I just have to sort out the colours


How is dd who is expecting the twins?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I am pleased with it. I will start on the culottes next!


I look forward to seeing photos. Might push me to get on and make my culottes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, going to ty ad get some washing done before it rains.

Hope everyone is ok. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I look forward to seeing photos. Might push me to get on and make my culottes.


We can compare notes hehehe


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, going to ty ad get some washing done before it rains.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xxxx


Still very warm around here for all the cloud!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We can compare notes hehehe


I shall be using a 1970s pattern!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Still very warm around here for all the cloud!


It is still warm, but I like it like that :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is still warm, but I like it like that :thumbup:


Yep me too! Enjoying not having to wear much.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Off for a shower. Have a good day. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Off for a shower. Have a good day. xxx


You have a good day too. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all , how is everyone today ?
> Oops ! duh i should back read some more lol .
> Well my baby boy is off to his first day of his Senior year in high school
> 
> ...


Yay! :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was at the dentist for over an hour today, he was very good, very little discomfort - except when I got my credit card out!! Actually, I got a good deal, he is going to do the other back tooth too and for half price! It was mainly the effort of keeping my mouth open that long - not usually a problem but I couldn't talk!!! I then went to the shops and found a nice maxi dress in a charity shop, which I took home, pulled to pieces, cut it about, put it back together again, washed it, dried it, ironed it and I shall be wearing it out to lunch with my Zumba friends tomorrow!!! Also, I have almost finished my top-down toddler cardi, picture tomorrow!!!


You are amazing I do wish I could sew and wing it with my knitting.....oh yeah I just remembered I don't like to sew :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


That is just lovely, the colors are fantastic, did you have to change them or did the yarn pattern that way? and yes I love the pattern too, she can always grow into it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it is sort of oranges and lemons, isn't it? Just using up odd bits but it worked!


Ok that answers my question


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ****************STOP PRESS********************
> 
> Just had a text from Susan, they have had a good flight and are in the car on the way to the villa. Tired, but can't wait to get into the pool.


Glad to hear they arrived safely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It is still warm, but I like it like that :thumbup:


Then you will do fine when you are here!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all was missing yesterday had a busy day, got Mom and Dad off on there trip in a rental van, then went and bought some things for the party need to go shopping for a few more things, had both of the kids overnight and had to get up early and take Ava to school still have the baby haven't heard a word from there Mom since about 5 yesterday, I did start another sweater last night got to row thirteen on it and was falling asleep so decided that sleep knitting was not a good idea and went to bed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I made up a lacy pattern


Of course you did!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That is so pretty, I haven't finished my blue one because I've mislaid it, thought I brought it up here, probably sitting at home. Only got the hood to do on O's cardigan. I shall have to go & get some more yarn at the market on Saturday.


Oh dear, you will have to buy more yarn?? How awful!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so pretty, I am thinking of making one each for the twins - I just have to sort out the colours


So easy Judi, _you_ can probably do it while making a loom band dragon at the same time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I am pleased with it. I will start on the culottes next!


Shallots?!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You are amazing I do wish I could sew and wing it with my knitting.....oh yeah I just remembered I don't like to sew :shock: :lol: :lol:


If I am honest, I prefer to sew, I can muck it all about a bit better than I can with knitting. You do pretty good at both!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is just lovely, the colors are fantastic, did you have to change them or did the yarn pattern that way? and yes I love the pattern too, she can always grow into it!


The edging was in one solid colour but the 'inside' was some random yarn that has been in the box for years!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all was missing yesterday had a busy day, got Mom and Dad off on there trip in a rental van, then went and bought some things for the party need to go shopping for a few more things, had both of the kids overnight and had to get up early and take Ava to school still have the baby haven't heard a word from there Mom since about 5 yesterday, I did start another sweater last night got to row thirteen on it and was falling asleep so decided that sleep knitting was not a good idea and went to bed!


I knit better when I am asleep! :lol: :lol: :lol: Where are yoour Mom and Dad headed for in the van? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!! I have just got back from my lunch with my two Zumba friends. The plan was to walk to a local restaurant but somehow, we got stuck on one friend's patio with the wine and sent her DH out for some gorgeous sandwiches and cake!! Had a lovely time and only can home because the friend giving me a lift was going out tonight!! Cheers!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I knit better when I am asleep! :lol: :lol: :lol: Where are yoour Mom and Dad headed for in the van? x


They just went to park city Kentucky where Mammoth cave is to see her Sister and brother and maybe the same with his, it is only an 1 hour and forty five minute drive from there house.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone!! I have just got back from my lunch with my two Zumba friends. The plan was to walk to a local restaurant but somehow, we got stuck on one friend's patio with the wine and sent her DH out for some gorgeous sandwiches and cake!! Had a lovely time and only can home because the friend giving me a lift was going out tonight!! Cheers!!!


That sounds like a wonderful way to spend the day, cheers to you too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a wonderful way to spend the day, cheers to you too!


Think I might have to go for a little lie-down now - hic! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

The baby is cracking me up he is playing with a cane that dh had cut down for him and he keeps imitating his sister doing her " old lady bit", she hunches over with a can and says in a really funny voice "I'm an old laddddyy" so he is getting my attention and hunching over with the cane so cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Think I might have to go for a little lie-down now - hic! :lol:


That sounds good to I am really sleepy right now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The baby is cracking me up he is playing with a cane that dh had cut down for him and he keeps imitating his sister doing her " old lady bit", she hunches over with a can and says in a really funny voice "I'm an old laddddyy" so he is getting my attention and hunching over with the cane so cute!


Oh bless him!!! My gks made up a song that kinda goes "I'm an old granny, yeh, yeh, yeh........."!!!!! Bless!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shallots?!! :lol:


And those as well :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone!! I have just got back from my lunch with my two Zumba friends. The plan was to walk to a local restaurant but somehow, we got stuck on one friend's patio with the wine and sent her DH out for some gorgeous sandwiches and cake!! Had a lovely time and only can home because the friend giving me a lift was going out tonight!! Cheers!!!


How lovely....impromptu lunch!!! And what a won't DH she has


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The baby is cracking me up he is playing with a cane that dh had cut down for him and he keeps imitating his sister doing her " old lady bit", she hunches over with a can and says in a really funny voice "I'm an old laddddyy" so he is getting my attention and hunching over with the cane so cute!


Such a cutey...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How lovely....impromptu lunch!!! And what a won't DH she has


They both do, one picked me up and drove me there and back, the other DH got the lunch, what bliss!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They both do, one picked me up and drove me there and back, the other DH got the lunch, what bliss!!!


Just read what came up in my post. It was meant to say wonderful, instead it came out as won't...ah the beauty of autocorrect!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They both do, one picked me up and drove me there and back, the other DH got the lunch, what bliss!!!


Even better :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just read what came up in my post. It was meant to say wonderful, instead it came out as won't...ah the beauty of autocorrect!!!


Yeh, I got that!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone!! I have just got back from my lunch with my two Zumba friends. The plan was to walk to a local restaurant but somehow, we got stuck on one friend's patio with the wine and sent her DH out for some gorgeous sandwiches and cake!! Had a lovely time and only can home because the friend giving me a lift was going out tonight!! Cheers!!!


That sounds like a really fun afternoon!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a really fun afternoon!


It was and my head is still spinning a little!! If the rest of the birthday is as good as today, that will be one great birthday!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was and my head is still spinning a little!! If the rest of the birthday is as good as today, that will be one great birthday!!!!


I'm sure it will be because you're such a special person and deserve only the best!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sure it will be because you're such a special person and deserve only the best!!!!


Aaawwwww!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, I am pleased with it. I will start on the culottes next!


Don't forget a picture


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone!! I have just got back from my lunch with my two Zumba friends. The plan was to walk to a local restaurant but somehow, we got stuck on one friend's patio with the wine and sent her DH out for some gorgeous sandwiches and cake!! Had a lovely time and only can home because the friend giving me a lift was going out tonight!! Cheers!!!


Sounds like fun, hope the weather was fine for you. We have had lots of rain up here today, just in time for the rest of the family.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sure it will be because you're such a special person and deserve only the best!!!!


Don't encourage her,Pam, mind you she doesn't need it. Don't tell but I agree with you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

End of my week with our little family. Little O has been a delight, but he has so much energy, no wonder his mum gets tired. Today the farrier came which he loved. He is very into Fireman Sam at the moment & he saw FIRE near the horses. I went over to the stable after the farrier had left & he was helping to mix the feeds for the horses, he was great. Unfortunately last night one of the little dogs nipped his finger which was very sore this morning, despite lots of first aid & TLC so they popped him down the doctors. He came home, all fine but he has a bandage on his finger which he is very proud of. He has also learnt that if he get silly with the dog he can get hurt.
I'm off to bed now, taken loads of painkillers as my back is so painful, back to the doctors when I get home. Night night everyone. Hugs to you all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like fun, hope the weather was fine for you. We have had lots of rain up here today, just in time for the rest of the family.


Hi Chris sorry you've had rain today. Its been dry here all day. We are promised rain tomorrow though. Have you had a good day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> End of my week with our little family. Little O has been a delight, but he has so much energy, no wonder his mum gets tired. Today the farrier came which he loved. He is very into Fireman Sam at the moment & he saw FIRE near the horses. I went over to the stable after the farrier had left & he was helping to mix the feeds for the horses, he was great. Unfortunately last night one of the little dogs nipped his finger which was very sore this morning, despite lots of first aid & TLC so they popped him down the doctors. He came home, all fine but he has a bandage on his finger which he is very proud of. He has also learnt that if he get silly with the dog he can get hurt.
> I'm off to bed now, taken loads of painkillers as my back is so painful, back to the doctors when I get home. Night night everyone. Hugs to you all.


Oh dear. Hope the painkillers do their job and you manage to get a good night sleep.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s. 

Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't encourage her,Pam, mind you she doesn't need it. Don't tell but I agree with you!


Will you lovely girls just stoppit???!!! I love all of you too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> End of my week with our little family. Little O has been a delight, but he has so much energy, no wonder his mum gets tired. Today the farrier came which he loved. He is very into Fireman Sam at the moment & he saw FIRE near the horses. I went over to the stable after the farrier had left & he was helping to mix the feeds for the horses, he was great. Unfortunately last night one of the little dogs nipped his finger which was very sore this morning, despite lots of first aid & TLC so they popped him down the doctors. He came home, all fine but he has a bandage on his finger which he is very proud of. He has also learnt that if he get silly with the dog he can get hurt.
> I'm off to bed now, taken loads of painkillers as my back is so painful, back to the doctors when I get home. Night night everyone. Hugs to you all.


Oh bless! Best to see the doc, he might have needed a tetanus jab? I'm sorry about the rain too, it was hot and sunny here almost all day!! Hope your back is better in the morning love!
xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s.
> 
> Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


That's awful! I don't blame you for being disappointed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s.
> 
> Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


Oh Susan, that _is_ disappointing for you. Never mind, you've got your lovely family around you and you still sound quite perky!! Enjoy yourself and hope you get a refund!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I just need to tell you all that I love you......but we are fine. We are busy looking for a wad of money sue seems yo think she's lost.......could be in the fridge......haha. Her and DH have hone for pizza to bring home.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Us too!!!


Us too.......although today we came very close to not getting there hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Pizza ready,,,,,,,bye


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Susan, sorry your villa is not up to standard. Have you threatened to lamp anyone yet? Hope it gets sorted. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> End of my week with our little family. Little O has been a delight, but he has so much energy, I'm off to bed now, taken loads of painkillers as my back is so painful, back to the doctors when I get home. Night night everyone. Hugs to young all.


Glad you have had fun with Oscar, sorry he has a hurty finger. hope you have better luck wpith your doctor this time xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> End of my week with our little family. Little O has been a delight, but he has so much energy, no wonder his mum gets tired. Today the farrier came which he loved. He is very into Fireman Sam at the moment & he saw FIRE near the horses. I went over to the stable after the farrier had left & he was helping to mix the feeds for the horses, he was great. Unfortunately last night one of the little dogs nipped his finger which was very sore this morning, despite lots of first aid & TLC so they popped him down the doctors. He came home, all fine but he has a bandage on his finger which he is very proud of. He has also learnt that if he get silly with the dog he can get hurt.
> I'm off to bed now, taken loads of painkillers as my back is so painful, back to the doctors when I get home. Night night everyone. Hugs to you all.


Sorry you hurt chrissy........sending hugs


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't encourage her,Pam, mind you she doesn't need it. Don't tell but I agree with you!


And so do I , yeh xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan, 
enjoy your pizza, luv n hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Time for me to go to bed, night night xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Time for me to go to bed, night night xxx


Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off to my bed. At the moment.....mam is on her own.......Matthew is with grandad. Richard on his own, But lord knows where we all are in the morning. I'm sure we play musical beds in the night......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off to my bed. At the moment.....mam is on her own.......Matthew is with grandad. Richard on his own, But lord knows where we all are in the morning. I'm sure we play musical beds in the night......


I hope it's not too active of a night so you can get some well deserved rest!  Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s.
> 
> Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


Oh dear. Wish it was better for you. And glad the cleaning manager is on the case!

It sounds like you are making the best of it though. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s.
> 
> Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


Pleased that you are finally there but so sorry you have so many problems to sort out. Hopefully you have had a reasonable night and things can be sorted in the morning. You can then relax & enjoy. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless! Best to see the doc, he might have needed a tetanus jab? I'm sorry about the rain too, it was hot and sunny here almost all day!! Hope your back is better in the morning love!
> xxxxx


Little O is fine! My DD found his baby book & he is up to date with his tetanus, we never realized it's included in all the baby injections. Dr said they were right in taking him to have it checked out.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, I feel much better this morning, pleased Mr B will be here in a couple of hours, missed him this week, that will soon change when he gets here! One good thing he is bringing up my car so I can have a trip out, it's so isolated here, I'm such a townie.
My back feels a little easier this morning but I'm not sure I can walk any distance & I wanted to go to the market. They have a wonderful stall there selling wonderful buttons, trimmings. & yarn. I shall probably send one of my DDs off too get me some yarn as I have run out of knitting and never brought anymore with me. I could of course asked Mr B to bring me some up but he has not seen all my stash, I don't want trouble when he gets here! I have to keep some things private lol 
Hope you all have a good day, especially Susan, hope you can start to enjoy your holiday. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just need to tell you all that I love you......but we are fine. We are busy looking for a wad of money sue seems yo think she's lost.......could be in the fridge......haha. Her and DH have hone for pizza to bring home.......


Oh Dear, hope she finds, it, that's horrible!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Little O is fine! My DD found his baby book & he is up to date with his tetanus, we never realized it's included in all the baby injections. Dr said they were right in taking him to have it checked out.


That's good, nice to be told you are doing alright by a professional!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I feel much better this morning, pleased Mr B will be here in a couple of hours, missed him this week, that will soon change when he gets here! One good thing he is bringing up my car so I can have a trip out, it's so isolated here, I'm such a townie.
> My back feels a little easier this morning but I'm not sure I can walk any distance & I wanted to go to the market. They have a wonderful stall there selling wonderful buttons, trimmings. & yarn. I shall probably send one of my DDs off too get me some yarn as I have run out of knitting and never brought anymore with me. I could of course asked Mr B to bring me some up but he has not seen all my stash, I don't want trouble when he gets here! I have to keep some things private lol
> Hope you all have a good day, especially Susan, hope you can start to enjoy your holiday. xxx


If your stash is the only thibng you keep from DH, you're doing well!! have a lovely day, I am off up to London with Jill, don't know what we'll be doing though!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a lazy cloudy Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast.
Going to do some ironing while I waatch the diving. Then maybe bit of sewing and definitely a lot of knitting.

Hope everyoe is having a good week end. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All that water with no place to go. That will take a while to put right.


The water had mostly gone by 11.00 am - a matter of the drains slowly clearing. We need more rain now to wash the streets where debris was left.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s.
> 
> Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


That sounds awful, but I'm glad you are just taking it all in your stride. Enjoy the holiday anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

What a lot of cvatching up again!

Wednesday with the girls was hot, tiring and wonderful. And I finished the body of the dreaded cardigan. Then when I got home the boys came. Aiden stayed the night and I had him all day Thursday. Another really hot day. I managed to burn my back. But my spray on after-tan almost cleared it up overnight. Magic stuff. Then Merlin and co. came round to collect him and we had pizzas. Two lovely days. 
I did think I would finally get my quiet relaxed catch-up day yesterday, but the day went haywire. I won't bother with the details, but it didn't stop until fairly late into the evening. Problem after problem for me to solve (none of them mine)
I'm saying nothing about today until I'm through it! So far, so quiet. It is Sarah's birthday and everyone is on the grass area by Goring beach having picnics etc, but I'm catching up at home.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. 9 am and I've face timed purley. My phone won't work out here, I slept well again last night, and I'm going to unpack my case today and settle down to a wonderful time. 

The boys ans sue are happy in the pool today, so we may just go out for lunch. I don't kno

I

Stephens been on the Skye and every time I look at DH he is taking a photo of something else that is wrong with this place...haha....I think we are taking it up when we return to uk . He has been sent the trans scripts of the original booking....

I'm enjoying myself. Love you all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> If your stash is the only thibng you keep from DH, you're doing well!! have a lovely day, I am off up to London with Jill, don't know what we'll be doing though!! xxxxx


Let me guess, walking, eating,,,,,& drinking.....have fun!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well Mr B has arrived with Claire & her family. Great excitement when the boys got together! They have run & run around the garden and all been for a swim in the pool. It was great to see them enjoying themselves. Just off to organise a bar-be-cue, which have to be eaten indoors as it's raining.
I am trying to put a photo of the house where we are.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I feel much better this morning, pleased Mr B will be here in a couple of hours, missed him this week, that will soon change when he gets here! One good thing he is bringing up my car so I can have a trip out, it's so isolated here, I'm such a townie.
> My back feels a little easier this morning but I'm not sure I can walk any distance & I wanted to go to the market. They have a wonderful stall there selling wonderful buttons, trimmings. & yarn. I shall probably send one of my DDs off too get me some yarn as I have run out of knitting and never brought anymore with me. I could of course asked Mr B to bring me some up but he has not seen all my stash, I don't want trouble when he gets here! I have to keep some things private lol
> Hope you all have a good day, especially Susan, hope you can start to enjoy your holiday. xxx


Indeed you do need to keep your yarn stash private. Mr Ric doesn't know where all my yarn is stashed and he doesn't need to!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If your stash is the only thibng you keep from DH, you're doing well!! have a lovely day, I am off up to London with Jill, don't know what we'll be doing though!! xxxxx


Hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a lazy cloudy Surrey. Only just up and having breakfast.
> Going to do some ironing while I waatch the diving. Then maybe bit of sewing and definitely a lot of knitting.
> 
> Hope everyoe is having a good week end. xx


Good morning., Purple. Sounds like a good day. I got up early and got a walk in. Now having my coffee and catching up here. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well Mr B has arrived with Claire & her family. Great excitement when the boys got together! They have run & run around the garden and all been for a swim in the pool. It was great to see them enjoying themselves. Just off to organise a bar-be-cue, which have to be eaten indoors as it's raining.
> I am trying to put a photo of the house where we are.


That looks like a wonderful place for you to be staying. No wonder you are enjoying yourself so much!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a lot of cvatching up again!
> 
> Wednesday with the girls was hot, tiring and wonderful. And I finished the body of the dreaded cardigan. Then when I got home the boys came. Aiden stayed the night and I had him all day Thursday. Another really hot day. I managed to burn my back. But my spray on after-tan almost cleared it up overnight. Magic stuff. Then Merlin and co. came round to collect him and we had pizzas. Two lovely days.
> I did think I would finally get my quiet relaxed catch-up day yesterday, but the day went haywire. I won't bother with the details, but it didn't stop until fairly late into the evening. Problem after problem for me to solve (none of them mine)
> I'm saying nothing about today until I'm through it! So far, so quiet. It is Sarah's birthday and everyone is on the grass area by Goring beach having picnics etc, but I'm catching up at home.


Nice to see you Saxy, glad you have been having lots of fun with the family but sorry about the problems!!! What was the aftersun spray you used? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. 9 am and I've face timed purley. My phone won't work out here, I slept well again last night, and I'm going to unpack my case today and settle down to a wonderful time.
> 
> The boys ans sue are happy in the pool today, so we may just go out for lunch. I don't kno
> 
> ...


So delighted to hear that last bit!! We are all with you in spirit, please carry on enjoying yourself!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Let me guess, walking, eating,,,,,& drinking.....have fun!


Spot on!! We went to Canary Wharf, the shops there are quite amazing but no yarn, shock, horror!!! Had a nice lunch and a large glass of rose at a Slug & Lettuce and it was nice enough to sit outside. Then we went to the Docklands museum, but not for long!! Just got in and having a cold drink now!! Enjoy the rest of your family and say Hi to DH from me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well Mr B has arrived with Claire & her family. Great excitement when the boys got together! They have run & run around the garden and all been for a swim in the pool. It was great to see them enjoying themselves. Just off to organise a bar-be-cue, which have to be eaten indoors as it's raining.
> I am trying to put a photo of the house where we are.


Wow, that's gorgeous, no wonder you enjoy house-sitting there!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice to see you Saxy, glad you have been having lots of fun with the family but sorry about the problems!!! What was the aftersun spray you used? xxx


Garnier Ambre Solaire after sun.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Garnier Ambre Solaire after sun.


Thanks! Will get some of that, I'm always getting burned!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have the air conditioning not working properly......it's 102 outside and 84 in here. We have phoned for help. We've spent the morning round the pool .

We've heard from home that Paul and his wife, who's mam and dad are our neighbours, have won a gold for England in the table tennis . Well done.....

I think we may go out to eat.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How is dd who is expecting the twins?


She is going really, gets very tired though, and has just realised that she needs to rest in the middle of the day :lol: :roll:
She has her 20 week scan on Friday, if she can find out what they are, she will let me know - so that I have a clearer idea of the second colour for the yarn I need to get, to make some items for them ....... It is so exciting (for me, anyway)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I shall be using a 1970s pattern!


Haven't seen a pair of 1970's culottes for ..... Well since around the 1970's hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is going really, gets very tired though, and has just realised that she needs to rest in the middle of the day :lol: :roll:
> She has her 20 week scan on Friday, if she can find out what they are, she will let me know - so that I have a clearer idea of the second colour for the yarn I need to get, to make some items for them ....... It is so exciting (for me, anyway)


We are all doubly excited, cos it's twins!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yep me too! Enjoying not having to wear much.


And I want my warm weather back again :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening girls. Well I manged to do the ironing this morning watching the high board prelims. Then I watched the finals this evening. I think I did every dive with them (well mentally anyway). But I also did manage to do some knitting.

Susan glad you are enjoying your holiday.

Londy souds as if you have had a lovely day.

Chris your DDs house looks lovely, so nice to have all the family together.

Saxy I hope you get some more peace and quiet without interuptions.

Hi Pam hope you are having a good day.

Everyone big hugs to you all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So easy Judi, _you_ can probably do it while making a loom band dragon at the same time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahahahaha says she who can rip back a dress & cut it up & re-sew, ready to wear the next (?) day hahahahaha

But I will have some more photos to show, soon. Their is only one creature that has stumped me so far, and that one uses doubled bands all the way through, and the bands beep breaking :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Haven't seen a pair of 1970's culottes for ..... Well since around the 1970's hahahaha


I have dress pattern going back to pre WW2, If you wait long enough they ill be back in fashion again :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, we've all been out for lunch and are now back at the pool. We have had to ring the air con man again as it still isn't working. It's 81 degrees in this house...

I've got such a sharp tooth that it's cut my mouth to pieces inside and I'm getting addicted to bonjella.....haha. 

I'll keep you informed of the air con.........it could be Sod's law they might have to move us.......I've unpacked now, I won't go, but someone will be getting lumped soon.....I'm smiley though .......

I had lovely pot roast for lunch. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahahahaha says she who can rip back a dress & cut it up & re-sew, ready to wear the next (?) day hahahahaha
> 
> But I will have some more photos to show, soon. Their is only one creature that has stumped me so far, and that one uses doubled bands all the way through, and the bands beep breaking :-(


My GS needed tranquillizers after trying to make a phone case with loom bands. He did have 3 goes at it and said some rather rude words to the girl girl on U tube who was explaining it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello, we've all been out for lunch and are now back at the pool. We have had to ring the air con man again as it still isn't working. It's 81 degrees in this house...
> 
> I've got such a sharp tooth that it's cut my mouth to pieces inside and I'm getting addicted to bonjella.....haha.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a nice lunch and the pool is ok. Hope you get the problems resolved quickly and you can get on an really enjoy your holiday. I bet you are so looking forward to seeing Pearlie xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are all doubly excited, cos it's twins!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have dress pattern going back to pre WW2, If you wait long enough they ill be back in fashion again :thumbup:


I have inherited a lot of patterns from my MIL, and her sewing machine & cabinet, I haven't checked through the patterns yet, but there is probably something in there that I can use. :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is going really, gets very tired though, and has just realised that she needs to rest in the middle of the day :lol: :roll:
> She has her 20 week scan on Friday, if she can find out what they are, she will let me know - so that I have a clearer idea of the second colour for the yarn I need to get, to make some items for them ....... It is so exciting (for me, anyway)


....and for us as honorary great aunties!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And I want my warm weather back again :-(


We've only borrowed it for a little while!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My GS needed tranquillizers after trying to make a phone case with loom bands. He did have 3 goes at it and said some rather rude words to the girl girl on U tube who was explaining it!


What size phone has he got, I might make one for him & send it off when it is done - what colours does he like?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahahahaha says she who can rip back a dress & cut it up & re-sew, ready to wear the next (?) day hahahahaha
> 
> But I will have some more photos to show, soon. Their is only one creature that has stumped me so far, and that one uses doubled bands all the way through, and the bands beep breaking :-(


That is defo the most annoying frustrating aspect of these band creatures and it's the same with the bracelets. I have made a couple of really pretty ones but a band breaks when I take it off the loom and the whole thing falls apart. Must be doubly annoying when you are making something much bigger!!! :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello, we've all been out for lunch and are now back at the pool. We have had to ring the air con man again as it still isn't working. It's 81 degrees in this house...
> 
> I've got such a sharp tooth that it's cut my mouth to pieces inside and I'm getting addicted to bonjella.....haha.
> 
> ...


That sounds yummy! You were very brave going away with a broken tooth, I was at the dentist the same day I broke mine, didn't fancy my tongue all sliced up!!! Sorry about your air con, hope they can sort it quickly and without moving you!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We've only borrowed it for a little while!!!


That's ok then - we keep getting teasers, then the weather drops to -4c, or something equally stupid. Somewhere in the Flinders Ranges was expecting snow yesterday, for goodness sakes - that is just plain stupid :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is defo the most annoying frustrating aspect of these band creatures and it's the same with the bracelets. I have made a couple of really pretty ones but a band breaks when I take it off the loom and the whole thing falls apart. Must be doubly annoying when you are making something much bigger!!! :evil:


I use the non-hook end of a crochet hook, to help the bands off - that way I get much fewer breakages


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and for us as honorary great aunties!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls. Well I manged to do the ironing this morning watching the high board prelims. Then I watched the finals this evening. I think I did every dive with them (well mentally anyway). But I also did manage to do some knitting.
> 
> Susan glad you are enjoying your holiday.
> 
> ...


Hi Purple. I am. Did a couple of chores and am now doing some knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's ok then - we keep getting teasers, then the weather drops to -4c, or something equally stupid. Somewhere in the Flinders Ranges was expecting snow yesterday, for goodness sakes - that is just plain stupid :roll: :roll: :roll:


Absolutely ridiculous, snow in August?!! :lol: :XD: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I use the non-hook end of a crochet hook, to help the bands off - that way I get much fewer breakages


Good idea!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to bed now, I have to get my beauty sleep for my birthday lunch out with the family tomorrow! Yes, I know it's early but they are all off to Italy on Tuesday!!! Night, night all, have a good one and I'll be back at some point tomorrow!! Love yas xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to bed now, I have to get my beauty sleep for my birthday lunch out with the family tomorrow! Yes, I know it's early but they are all off to Italy on Tuesday!!! Night, night all, have a good one and I'll be back at some point tomorrow!! Love yas xxxxxxx


Sleep well and enjoy your lunch with the family tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is defo the most annoying frustrating aspect of these band creatures and it's the same with the bracelets. I have made a couple of really pretty ones but a band breaks when I take it off the loom and the whole thing falls apart. Must be doubly annoying when you are making something much bigger!!! :evil:


The one I have trouble with is quite small - Fireworm baby, and he is made with all single-doubled bands


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to bed now, I have to get my beauty sleep for my birthday lunch out with the family tomorrow! Yes, I know it's early but they are all off to Italy on Tuesday!!! Night, night all, have a good one and I'll be back at some point tomorrow!! Love yas xxxxxxx


Happy birthday for Tuesday - that is my big brother's birthday also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. I am. Did a couple of chores and am now doing some knitting.


Hi Pam, Great to hear that you are relaxing now hehe.

I am just off to feed my empty belly & make a cup of tea, then see if I can have Munchkins skirt finished by 10am. The elastic is to be adjusted when she gets here , then she can wear it if she wants to.

Might catch you at your wake up, this evening xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, Great to hear that you are relaxing now hehe.
> 
> I am just off to feed my empty belly & make a cup of tea, then see if I can have Munchkins skirt finished by 10am. The elastic is to be adjusted when she gets here , then she can wear it if she wants to.
> 
> Might catch you at your wake up, this evening xxx


Enjoy your day. I need to get started on dinner. Catch you later.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s.
> 
> Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


Sorry you are having trouble I certainly hope that they will make it right!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I feel much better this morning, pleased Mr B will be here in a couple of hours, missed him this week, that will soon change when he gets here! One good thing he is bringing up my car so I can have a trip out, it's so isolated here, I'm such a townie.
> My back feels a little easier this morning but I'm not sure I can walk any distance & I wanted to go to the market. They have a wonderful stall there selling wonderful buttons, trimmings. & yarn. I shall probably send one of my DDs off too get me some yarn as I have run out of knitting and never brought anymore with me. I could of course asked Mr B to bring me some up but he has not seen all my stash, I don't want trouble when he gets here! I have to keep some things private lol
> Hope you all have a good day, especially Susan, hope you can start to enjoy your holiday. xxx


I would feel lost without my car too, and I had to laugh about your stash wouldn't have a clue how you feel though
:shock: :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
DH hasn't seen what I ordered the other day I think it was somewhere in the range of 19 skeins.....but hey I do have a plan for them they are for Christmas gifts for my nieces....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. 9 am and I've face timed purley. My phone won't work out here, I slept well again last night, and I'm going to unpack my case today and settle down to a wonderful time.
> 
> The boys ans sue are happy in the pool today, so we may just go out for lunch. I don't kno
> 
> ...


So glad that you are enjoying yourself!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well Mr B has arrived with Claire & her family. Great excitement when the boys got together! They have run & run around the garden and all been for a swim in the pool. It was great to see them enjoying themselves. Just off to organise a bar-be-cue, which have to be eaten indoors as it's raining.
> I am trying to put a photo of the house where we are.


Oh I don't blame you for being relaxed that looks wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry you are having trouble I certainly hope that they will make it right!


I do, too. I think it's disgraceful how they are being treated and it needs to be made right for them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have the air conditioning not working properly......it's 102 outside and 84 in here. We have phoned for help. We've spent the morning round the pool .
> 
> We've heard from home that Paul and his wife, who's mam and dad are our neighbours, have won a gold for England in the table tennis . Well done.....
> 
> I think we may go out to eat.


I would just like to say the I think you would like the Longhorn it is really good we ate there twice will we were there!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Spot on!! We went to Canary Wharf, the shops there are quite amazing but no yarn, shock, horror!!! Had a nice lunch and a large glass of rose at a Slug & Lettuce and it was nice enough to sit outside. Then we went to the Docklands museum, but not for long!! Just got in and having a cold drink now!! Enjoy the rest of your family and say Hi to DH from me!! xxx


That sounds like a great day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry you are having trouble I certainly hope that they will make it right!


Binky....we are going to your favourite place tomorrow.....Epcot . We shall go in the afternoon and let boys pool in the morning......I'm loving your weather and food.....I'm like a big beach whale, so must sort myself out when I get home...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Absolutely ridiculous, snow in August?!! :lol: :XD: :lol:


Well it is there winter.......... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Binky....we are going to your favourite place tomorrow.....Epcot . We shall go in the afternoon and let boys pool in the morning......I'm loving your weather and food.....I'm like a big beach whale, so must sort myself out when I get home...


We had a blast, and glad the weather is cooperating with you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had to go out today and get some more party stuff I think I just about have all I need except a couple of things, not feeling to well today the sinuses are really bothering me along with my left ear....ah....Oh well I must fight through I have some knitting and Tunisian to finish up.
Hope you all enjoy what is left of your day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I have had a few busy days...son and dog have Lyme desease and are on meds twice daily. I'm brung tested Mondsy. I bought yarn of course.try to make a caplet but the yarn noted was expensive and my first try will be imperfect so I bought cheaper yarn. Different gauge but I'm being brave. Hope I can catch up on your news. My thoughts are of you. So tired from the mrd schedule snd dog going out snd in..disres s bit but outside so far. Off to get some sleep. Too tired to turn off thr fan!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have had a few busy days...son and dog have Lyme desease and are on meds twice daily. I'm brung tested Mondsy. I bought yarn of course.try to make a caplet but the yarn noted was expensive and my first try will be imperfect so I bought cheaper yarn. Different gauge but I'm being brave. Hope I can catch up on your news. My thoughts are of you. So tired from the mrd schedule snd dog going out snd in..disres s bit but outside so far. Off to get some sleep. Too tired to turn off thr fan!


I've been looking at Lyme disease on Google. That doesn't sound very nice. Hope your son and dog make a quick recovery.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, Great to hear that you are relaxing now hehe.
> 
> I am just off to feed my empty belly & make a cup of tea, then see if I can have Munchkins skirt finished by 10am. The elastic is to be adjusted when she gets here , then she can wear it if she wants to.
> 
> Might catch you at your wake up, this evening xxx


Did you manage to finish the skirt? And most importantly, did Munchkin like it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh I don't blame you for being relaxed that looks wonderful!


I'm with you there Binky, it looks amazing :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Binky....we are going to your favourite place tomorrow.....Epcot . We shall go in the afternoon and let boys pool in the morning......I'm loving your weather and food.....I'm like a big beach whale, so must sort myself out when I get home...


Have a great time at Epcot. You appear to be having the best of times in spite of the conditions of the apartment.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We've only borrowed it for a little while!!!


And it is lovely, it appears we are continuing to borrow it a while longer.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Happy birthday for Tuesday - that is my big brother's birthday also


Thanks Judi, I shall raise a glass to you all today!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would feel lost without my car too, and I had to laugh about your stash wouldn't have a clue how you feel though
> :shock: :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> DH hasn't seen what I ordered the other day I think it was somewhere in the range of 19 skeins.....but hey I do have a plan for them they are for Christmas gifts for my nieces....


......so you are saving DH money by making present?!!! Good girl! And all the things you make with the rest of your stash would all have to be bought too so you are actually saving him a fortune!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is there winter.......... :roll:


Yeah, I know I just don't connect OZ with snow!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had to go out today and get some more party stuff I think I just about have all I need except a couple of things, not feeling to well today the sinuses are really bothering me along with my left ear....ah....Oh well I must fight through I have some knitting and Tunisian to finish up.
> Hope you all enjoy what is left of your day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


I so feel for you, especially having just had a dose of sinusitis myself, hope it clear up very soon so you can enjoy the party and the preparations!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> And it is lovely, it appears we are continuing to borrow it a while longer.


Yay!!! Sorry Judi!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great rest of the weekend everyone.


You too love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have had a few busy days...son and dog have Lyme desease and are on meds twice daily. I'm brung tested Mondsy. I bought yarn of course.try to make a caplet but the yarn noted was expensive and my first try will be imperfect so I bought cheaper yarn. Different gauge but I'm being brave. Hope I can catch up on your news. My thoughts are of you. So tired from the mrd schedule snd dog going out snd in..disres s bit but outside so far. Off to get some sleep. Too tired to turn off thr fan!


Oh Polly, so sorry to hear about the Lyme disease but I think it clears up pretty well with antibiotics. Did the dog maybe get a tick and then pass it on to your son? Hope everyone is better soon xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny Surrey. I am hoping for a lazy knitting Sunday (unles Mr P ha any other ideas!)

Polly I hope your son and dog soon recover and that you are also taking care of yourself.

Lisa hope those sinuses clear up soon and you really get to enjoy the party.

Londy enjoy your family lunch.

Everyone have a great Sunday xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well it is there winter.......... :roll:


Yes ....... But our region doesn't get cold enough to get snow :lol: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Did you manage to finish the skirt? And most importantly, did Munchkin like it?


No, it was way too cold to go in my sewing room, so I am going to finish it off, as far as the elastic in the waist, that will be finished when I can make sure the elastic is the correct length. munchkin doesn't know that the skirt is almost finished. She will be so excited when she sees it. I will just get it & post a photo of it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it was way too cold to go in my sewing room, so I am going to finish it off, as far as the elastic in the waist, that will be finished when I can make sure the elastic is the correct length. munchkin doesn't know that the skirt is almost finished. She will be so excited when she sees it. I will just get it & post a photo of it!


It's lovely, that hem of solid red really finishes it :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I wrote a good size post and then lost it.........so good morning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry son and dog are ill.....can they give them something to cure it? Have they has a tick?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> No, it was way too cold to go in my sewing room, so I am going to finish it off, as far as the elastic in the waist, that will be finished when I can make sure the elastic is the correct length. munchkin doesn't know that the skirt is almost finished. She will be so excited when she sees it. I will just get it & post a photo of it!


That's so cute, love the material


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. It's a mad house here, but I'm loving it. We all went to a huge play park. Back for lunch cooked by grandma & the boys! Then swimming & I went in too, first time in years.
I only went in because my DD had a fall last night & has hurt her arm & leg. My other DD & I took her to hospital. Where they thought she had broken her arm but it is very badly bruised. She has a splint on & it's in a sling. She is very sore and fed up. She's off to her DH's dad's tomorrow until the end of the week so I can't help her.
Must go I'm being called & my iPad is out of bounds for the boys, they are on it too much at home. Love to all


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are all doubly excited, cos it's twins!!!


and Selfish Saxy is triple excited because she's expecting yet another GGC, though she isn't sure exactly when.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We've only borrowed it for a little while!!!


They reckon we are about to have the hottest August ever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Absolutely ridiculous, snow in August?!! :lol: :XD: :lol:


In Australia. Our February.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it was way too cold to go in my sewing room, so I am going to finish it off, as far as the elastic in the waist, that will be finished when I can make sure the elastic is the correct length. munchkin doesn't know that the skirt is almost finished. She will be so excited when she sees it. I will just get it & post a photo of it!


She will love it! So feminine.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ......so you are saving DH money by making present?!!! Good girl! And all the things you make with the rest of your stash would all have to be bought too so you are actually saving him a fortune!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey I will use that the next time he says something, he did actually pay me a compliment on one of the sweaters, I think he was impressed!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I know I just don't connect OZ with snow!!!!


 :lol: :lol: I don't either I just thought I would point it out anyway despite the fact that it is OZ :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Another busy day. Drumhead service this morning at the Town Hall for the last day of peace 100 years ago. Thank heavens that's done with! Then went on the pier to unveil a glass window remembering WWI. Beautiful colours. Then met two friends and sat on the pier for quite a while chatting. I really appreciated that. Then home to a peaceful house so I sat and knitted and watched Golden Eye. I'll work tomorrow???


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I so feel for you, especially having just had a dose of sinusitis myself, hope it clear up very soon so you can enjoy the party and the preparations!!!


Thank you I feel some better today I had some ear drops left and I took two different allergy medicines so feel a little more energetic today! Almost finished the Tunisian baby blanket that I am working on for one of the ladies at sewing circle she had a granddaughter a month ago she was early I am still late but I hope to get it to her soon, this one is really pretty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it was way too cold to go in my sewing room, so I am going to finish it off, as far as the elastic in the waist, that will be finished when I can make sure the elastic is the correct length. munchkin doesn't know that the skirt is almost finished. She will be so excited when she sees it. I will just get it & post a photo of it!


that is so cute!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Jolly hope that your son and dog have a speedy recovery from the Lyme disease.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. It's a mad house here, but I'm loving it. We all went to a huge play park. Back for lunch cooked by grandma & the boys! Then swimming & I went in too, first time in years.
> I only went in because my DD had a fall last night & has hurt her arm & leg. My other DD & I took her to hospital. Where they thought she had broken her arm but it is very badly bruised. She has a splint on & it's in a sling. She is very sore and fed up. She's off to her DH's dad's tomorrow until the end of the week so I can't help her.
> Must go I'm being called & my iPad is out of bounds for the boys, they are on it too much at home. Love to all


Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to work on the baby afghan till the laundry calls again!

Have a wonderful rest of your day!
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Selfish Saxy is triple excited because she's expecting yet another GGC, though she isn't sure exactly when.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Another busy day. Drumhead service this morning at the Town Hall for the last day of peace 100 years ago. Thank heavens that's done with! Then went on the pier to unveil a glass window remembering WWI. Beautiful colours. Then met two friends and sat on the pier for quite a while chatting. I really appreciated that. Then home to a peaceful house so I sat and knitted and watched Golden Eye. I'll work tomorrow???


Sounds like a lovely day, though busy indeed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Jolly hope that your son and dog have a speedy recovery from the Lyme disease.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope she recovers quickly.


Me, too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Selfish Saxy is triple excited because she's expecting yet another GGC, though she isn't sure exactly when.


Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope she recovers quickly.


As do I.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey.

Xiang, love the little skirt for Munchkin, she will love it.

Well done Chris on going in th pool, I bet it felt good.

More grandchildren Saxy, well done - that makes 4 we are expecting now.

Lisa, glad you are feeling better.

Just watching the closing ceremony of the Commonwealth Games, England is top of the medals. It was a great Games. Weell done Glasgow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it was way too cold to go in my sewing room, so I am going to finish it off, as far as the elastic in the waist, that will be finished when I can make sure the elastic is the correct length. munchkin doesn't know that the skirt is almost finished. She will be so excited when she sees it. I will just get it & post a photo of it!


That's so cute, she'll be thrilled to bits when she sees it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. It's a mad house here, but I'm loving it. We all went to a huge play park. Back for lunch cooked by grandma & the boys! Then swimming & I went in too, first time in years.
> I only went in because my DD had a fall last night & has hurt her arm & leg. My other DD & I took her to hospital. Where they thought she had broken her arm but it is very badly bruised. She has a splint on & it's in a sling. She is very sore and fed up. She's off to her DH's dad's tomorrow until the end of the week so I can't help her.
> Must go I'm being called & my iPad is out of bounds for the boys, they are on it too much at home. Love to all


Glad you had a swim, we'll get you in at Worthing next time!! :lol: Sorry to hear about DD but so glad it wasn't any worse! She'll be fine without you but I know how you will worry. Don't let it spoil your break!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Selfish Saxy is triple excited because she's expecting yet another GGC, though she isn't sure exactly when.


Fantastic news, the GJ dynasty continues......!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely lunch with the family which included half a bottle of rose and the biggest Eton Mess I've ever had!!!! The pub is right on the Darenth River and the kids had a lovely plodge in it after lunch, got soaked to the skin with nothing to change into so went home in the car virtually naked! Good job we didn't get stopped!!! They are fast asleep now, we have them tonight so that their mum and dad can get ready for the family trip to Italy on Tuesday!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the family which included half a bottle of rose and the biggest Eton Mess I've ever had!!!! The pub is right on the Darenth River and the kids had a lovely plodge in it after lunch, got soaked to the skin with nothing to change into so went home in the car virtually naked! Good job we didn't get stopped!!! They are fast asleep now, we have them tonight so that their mum and dad can get ready for the family trip to Italy on Tuesday!!


Glad it was a great day. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> and Selfish Saxy is triple excited because she's expecting yet another GGC, though she isn't sure exactly when.


Congratulation.....more knitting!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the family which included half a bottle of rose and the biggest Eton Mess I've ever had!!!! The pub is right on the Darenth River and the kids had a lovely plodge in it after lunch, got soaked to the skin with nothing to change into so went home in the car virtually naked! Good job we didn't get stopped!!! They are fast asleep now, we have them tonight so that their mum and dad can get ready for the family trip to Italy on Tuesday!!


Sounds a good way to spend your 'unbirthday.' Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Selfish Saxy is triple excited because she's expecting yet another GGC, though she isn't sure exactly when.


That is excellent, and that is the third pregnancy in the group :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In Australia. Our February.


Yes but your February is much colder, than our August gets :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and Selfish Saxy is triple excited because she's expecting yet another GGC, though she isn't sure exactly when.


Wow saxy..........another one.......good for you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hey I will use that the next time he says something, he did actually pay me a compliment on one of the sweaters, I think he was impressed!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the family which included half a bottle of rose and the biggest Eton Mess I've ever had!!!! The pub is right on the Darenth River and the kids had a lovely plodge in it after lunch, got soaked to the skin with nothing to change into so went home in the car virtually naked! Good job we didn't get stopped!!! They are fast asleep now, we have them tonight so that their mum and dad can get ready for the family trip to Italy on Tuesday!!


And a wonderful time was had by all! Have fun with the GKs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


Ugh!!! It's enough to make you feel ill!

On a brighter note, the chair is a resounding success :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


So pleased you are having a good time, except the plumbing problems. Hopefully they will get it sorted for you. Great that you are using the chair it must be much easier for you. Have a good day.xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


Oooh no, Susan we don't want you going to jail, although I bet you would soon sort everyone in there out!! Don't let all this spoil you holiday, just sue the pants off them when you get home - or lamp 'em all!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the family which included half a bottle of rose and the biggest Eton Mess I've ever had!!!! The pub is right on the Darenth River and the kids had a lovely plodge in it after lunch, got soaked to the skin with nothing to change into so went home in the car virtually naked! Good job we didn't get stopped!!! They are fast asleep now, we have them tonight so that their mum and dad can get ready for the family trip to Italy on Tuesday!!


So pleased you had a wonderful day, especially the rose and Eton Mess. I'd have gone in the river with the gks. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Crazy here this morning, the kids are a little over-excited! Liv is in the bath because they mostly have showers at home and Jake is playing Minecraft of my 'best' laptop!! Later we are going shopping at Morrisons and having lunch there, which for some reason, they regard as a huge treat??! We've played a lot of Happy Families and Liv tells me she is going to sort out my new (to me) jewellery box! Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


That sounds like a fun day and glad the chair got plenty of use. Sorry about the continuing problems with the villa, someone definitely needs lamping. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Crazy here this morning, the kids are a little over-excited! Liv is in the bath because they mostly have showers at home and Jake is playing Minecraft of my 'best' laptop!! Later we are going shopping at Morrisons and having lunch there, which for some reason, they regard as a huge treat??! We've played a lot of Happy Families and Liv tells me she is going to sort out my new (to me) jewellery box! Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Hi Honey, have a great day. Tell Liv she can come and sot out my jewellry box too!! And tell Jake E. has a book on minecraft and is learning lots of stuff - haven't a clue what though!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P is going to have bllod taken this morning so we will have a drama afterwards!!! I am going to do some shopping (what me getting out of the way - well yes :thumbup: )

Nearly finished a kimono I am knitting for the baby, will post photo when it is done. I am even going to try and follow a pattern for a little CROCHET bonnet. You may hear a lot of rude words as I forgot to check whether it was an English or American pattern :shock: 

Hope you are all having a good week. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P is going to have bllod taken this morning so we will have a drama afterwards!!! I am going to do some shopping (what me getting out of the way - well yes :thumbup: )
> 
> Nearly finished a kimono I am knitting for the baby, will post photo when it is done. I am even going to try and follow a pattern for a little CROCHET bonnet. You may hear a lot of rude words as I forgot to check whether it was an English or American pattern :shock:
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week. Love and hugs xxxx


Lots of fun to be expected from your direction then!
Looking forward to seeing the kimono...is that for expected GD?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes but your February is much colder, than our August gets :thumbup: :XD:


That's very true!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


I am so annoyed for you that the accommodation is simply not up to scratch. I hope you get lots of compensation so you can join us on another jolly!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wow saxy..........another one.......good for you


I know. Greedy and selfish. The world is over-populated and I have more than my fair share. But at least they are all loved and well cared for.
To be fair only 4 grands come from my 3 sons; the other 5 grands and all the greats come from Alan's daughter. But they are all mine, mine, mine!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Crazy here this morning, the kids are a little over-excited! Liv is in the bath because they mostly have showers at home and Jake is playing Minecraft of my 'best' laptop!! Later we are going shopping at Morrisons and having lunch there, which for some reason, they regard as a huge treat??! We've played a lot of Happy Families and Liv tells me she is going to sort out my new (to me) jewellery box! Catch you later!! xxxxxxx


I've never used Morrison's cafe/restaurant. You must let me know what it's like.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P is going to have bllod taken this morning so we will have a drama afterwards!!! I am going to do some shopping (what me getting out of the way - well yes :thumbup: )
> 
> Nearly finished a kimono I am knitting for the baby, will post photo when it is done. I am even going to try and follow a pattern for a little CROCHET bonnet. You may hear a lot of rude words as I forgot to check whether it was an English or American pattern :shock:
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week. Love and hugs xxxx


I finally managed to take my urine sample round to the hospital. What a fiasco! That little bottle they gave me to fill has a diameter of 3cms. I managed to get half a cm into it in the hospital, so took it home to try again. This time I got savvy and put a funnel in the bottle and held both together. It got well filled but then - the bottle fell away into the toilet. I confess I sat there laughing hysterically. It could only happen to me. But I fished it out, washed and sterilised it and finally got the job done. Hope you don't mind lavatorial humour!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I finally managed to take my urine sample round to the hospital. What a fiasco! That little bottle they gave me to fill has a diameter of 3cms. I managed to get half a cm into it in the hospital, so took it home to try again. This time I got savvy and put a funnel in the bottle and held both together. It got well filled but then - the bottle fell away into the toilet. I confess I sat there laughing hysterically. It could only happen to me. But I fished it out, washed and sterilised it and finally got the job done. Hope you don't mind lavatorial humour!


Made me laugh! Why didn't they give you a disposable cup to use!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning. We are still on the saga of this villa....someone is coming out today but the sludge and grime remains....we have been allocated an $80 dollar a night villa and have paid $166. We have been ripped off big style. We have no games room which we ordered. We are sick of this. It's not what we paid all that money for. It's sad. BUT... Let the holiday continue. I didn't sleep well last night.

I think we are having an easy day today. 

Did I tell you I got some mouth wax to put on my sharp tooth and it's stopped cutting and ripping my gum to pieces?, it's nice to be able to smile without hurting. 

I'll catch up......only a few more days until we see purley and DH . I can't wait.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I finally managed to take my urine sample round to the hospital. What a fiasco! That little bottle they gave me to fill has a diameter of 3cms. I managed to get half a cm into it in the hospital, so took it home to try again. This time I got savvy and put a funnel in the bottle and held both together. It got well filled but then - the bottle fell away into the toilet. I confess I sat there laughing hysterically. It could only happen to me. But I fished it out, washed and sterilised it and finally got the job done. Hope you don't mind lavatorial humour!


Too much info........ :wink:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning. We are still on the saga of this villa....someone is coming out today but the sludge and grime remains....we have been allocated an $80 dollar a night villa and have paid $166. We have been ripped off big style. We have no games room which we ordered. We are sick of this. It's not what we paid all that money for. It's sad. BUT... Let the holiday continue. I didn't sleep well last night.
> 
> I think we are having an easy day today.
> 
> ...


I can't believe how they are treating you!!! You definitely should get a redund or something. Glad you sorted out a way to deal with that tooth. Hope you have an enjoyable day today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Too much info........ :wink:


It is but it's a funny story.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off for my walk now. I hope you all enjoy your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fantastic news, the GJ dynasty continues......!!!


Congratulations Saxy that is awesome!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely lunch with the family which included half a bottle of rose and the biggest Eton Mess I've ever had!!!! The pub is right on the Darenth River and the kids had a lovely plodge in it after lunch, got soaked to the skin with nothing to change into so went home in the car virtually naked! Good job we didn't get stopped!!! They are fast asleep now, we have them tonight so that their mum and dad can get ready for the family trip to Italy on Tuesday!!


Hey but they had a good time, that is what counts!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So pleased you had a wonderful day, especially the rose and Eton Mess. I'd have gone in the river with the gks. xxx


There were bits of glass in there and the kids had their paddling shoes, I didn't know the river was there so didn't take mine!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, have a great day. Tell Liv she can come and sot out my jewellry box too!! And tell Jake E. has a book on minecraft and is learning lots of stuff - haven't a clue what though!! xxx


I don't get it at all. it's all blocks and there doesn't seem any point to it, you can't 'win'!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P is going to have bllod taken this morning so we will have a drama afterwards!!! I am going to do some shopping (what me getting out of the way - well yes :thumbup: )
> 
> Nearly finished a kimono I am knitting for the baby, will post photo when it is done. I am even going to try and follow a pattern for a little CROCHET bonnet. You may hear a lot of rude words as I forgot to check whether it was an English or American pattern :shock:
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week. Love and hugs xxxx


Hope Mr P behaves like a big boy!! The kimono sounds good, look forward to seeing that and the bonnet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I know. Greedy and selfish. The world is over-populated and I have more than my fair share. But at least they are all loved and well cared for.
> To be fair only 4 grands come from my 3 sons; the other 5 grands and all the greats come from Alan's daughter. But they are all mine, mine, mine!


One can never have too many!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've never used Morrison's cafe/restaurant. You must let me know what it's like.


It's very good and very reasonably priced. It's all pretty basic but fresh and tasty!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I finally managed to take my urine sample round to the hospital. What a fiasco! That little bottle they gave me to fill has a diameter of 3cms. I managed to get half a cm into it in the hospital, so took it home to try again. This time I got savvy and put a funnel in the bottle and held both together. It got well filled but then - the bottle fell away into the toilet. I confess I sat there laughing hysterically. It could only happen to me. But I fished it out, washed and sterilised it and finally got the job done. Hope you don't mind lavatorial humour!


I'm pretty sure we've all been there love, they probably get a laugh out of making it so tricky for us!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning. We are still on the saga of this villa....someone is coming out today but the sludge and grime remains....we have been allocated an $80 dollar a night villa and have paid $166. We have been ripped off big style. We have no games room which we ordered. We are sick of this. It's not what we paid all that money for. It's sad. BUT... Let the holiday continue. I didn't sleep well last night.
> 
> I think we are having an easy day today.
> 
> ...


Never heard of mouth wax but if it's made you more comfortable, I'm all for it!!! Lots of hugs for you and Purly piling up here!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


I don't blame you where is the appreciation for you spending your hard earned money to stay with them and they can't be bothered to come and fix the problems I would be telling them I was going to spread the word about there service, if that doesn't work lamp em', because that is unacceptable and they should make it right!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't get it at all. it's all blocks and there doesn't seem any point to it, you can't 'win'!!


My son plays that game and I get really dizzy watching him play but it is amazing some of the things that he and his friends have built.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I know. Greedy and selfish. The world is over-populated and I have more than my fair share. But at least they are all loved and well cared for.
> To be fair only 4 grands come from my 3 sons; the other 5 grands and all the greats come from Alan's daughter. But they are all mine, mine, mine!


And no-one is going to challenge you on that one :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Made me laugh! Why didn't they give you a disposable cup to use!


Saxy there are other, much easier ways of doing the sample thing!

I almost fell off my chair laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Never heard of mouth wax but if it's made you more comfortable, I'm all for it!!! Lots of hugs for you and Purly piling up here!!! xxxxxxx


And more hugs here. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope Mr P behaves like a big boy!! The kimono sounds good, look forward to seeing that and the bonnet!!


Mr P was in and out of the doctors like a shot with only a slight 'wound' to show. He decided that as it was a nice day we should go out,so we lept in the car and went to one of our local NT properties called the Vyne. An old Tudor palace (Henry VIII stayed there), nice house, some rather nice tapestries and lovely gardens. We also had a lunch there. Then home via the supermarket and when we got home our neighbour who has been away called in, she went to Bakewell ad brought us a real bakewell tart which we are now having a slice of with a cup of coffee.

Saxy love your lavatorial humour :lol: Hope the results are ok.

Baby kimono has had the first sleeved ripped out because it was too narrow, second one looks better. Will finish it soon. Did crochet another poppy in the car today.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure we've all been there love, they probably get a laugh out of making it so tricky for us!!!


A SheWee is the answer!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Never heard of mouth wax but if it's made you more comfortable, I'm all for it!!! Lots of hugs for you and Purly piling up here!!! xxxxxxx


I think it's also used for braces so they don't tear your mouth up.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A SheWee is the answer!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P was in and out of the doctors like a shot with only a slight 'wound' to show. He decided that as it was a nice day we should go out,so we lept in the car and went to one of our local NT properties called the Vyne. An old Tudor palace (Henry VIII stayed there), nice house, some rather nice tapestries and lovely gardens. We also had a lunch there. Then home via the supermarket and when we got home our neighbour who has been away called in, she went to Bakewell ad brought us a real bakewell tart which we are now having a slice of with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Saxy love your lavatorial humour :lol: Hope the results are ok.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the kimono sleeve!  I've been to the Vyne, I dropped DD off at her cousin's in Basingstoke when they were both heavily expecting about 9 years ago and then DH and I went to the Vyne. Sadly I can remember absolutely nothing about it!! :roll: Just dropped the kids back home after Liv had a meltdown after losing at Happy Families, hahahaha!!! I expect she's over excited about the holiday!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well school started today YAY......not...they are juniors this year so one more to go!!

almost finished the afghan I am working on just need to complete one side then do the border.

Hope you all are enjoying your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well school started today YAY......not...they are juniors this year so one more to go!!
> 
> almost finished the afghan I am working on just need to complete one side then do the border.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry about the kimono sleeve!  I've been to the Vyne, I dropped DD off at her cousin's in Basingstoke when they were both heavily expecting about 9 years ago and then DH and I went to the Vyne. Sadly I can remember absolutely nothing about it!! :roll: Just dropped the kids back home after Liv had a meltdown after losing at Happy Families, hahahaha!!! I expect she's over excited about the holiday!!


Sleeve will be done soon. I've just been to the Vyne and I can't remember much either :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Well school started today YAY......not...they are juniors this year so one more to go!!
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Saxy there are other, much easier ways of doing the sample thing!
> 
> I almost fell off my chair laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:


why do things the easy way when you can have a giggle doing them the wrong way?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sleeve will be done soon. I've just been to the Vyne and I can't remember much either :thumbup:


the beauty of age. You can keep visiting places and it's always fresh!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P was in and out of the doctors like a shot with only a slight 'wound' to show. He decided that as it was a nice day we should go out,so we lept in the car and went to one of our local NT properties called the Vyne. An old Tudor palace (Henry VIII stayed there), nice house, some rather nice tapestries and lovely gardens. We also had a lunch there. Then home via the supermarket and when we got home our neighbour who has been away called in, she went to Bakewell ad brought us a real bakewell tart which we are now having a slice of with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Saxy love your lavatorial humour :lol: Hope the results are ok.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really fun way to spend the day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have a brand new waste disposal sink now and all the grimy sludge has disappeared. The man is now onto fixing headboards onto beds!.......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have a brand new waste disposal sink now and all the grimy sludge has disappeared. The man is now onto fixing headboards onto beds!.......


Well, good that at least one of the problems has been fixed!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have a brand new waste disposal sink now and all the grimy sludge has disappeared. The man is now onto fixing headboards onto beds!.......


Phew...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have a brand new waste disposal sink now and all the grimy sludge has disappeared. The man is now onto fixing headboards onto beds!.......


Well that sounds like a step in the right direction. I hope they get everything sorted out and give you compensation. Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a really fun way to spend the day!


It was, thank you. I took some photos so will post them tomorrow. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was, thank you. I took some photos so will post them tomorrow. xx


Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well school started today YAY......not...they are juniors this year so one more to go!!
> 
> almost finished the afghan I am working on just need to complete one side then do the border.
> 
> ...


Enjoy this last year if you can. It seems tough having to go back to school in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was, thank you. I took some photos so will post them tomorrow. xx


Great! I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow for an overnight visit and hopefully help my mom with a couple of projects she seems to need help with.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow for an overnight visit and hopefully help my mom with a couple of projects she seems to need help with.


Have a lovely time Pam.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a lovely time Pam.


Thanks, Rebecca!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've been looking at Lyme disease on Google. That doesn't sound very nice. Hope your son and dog make a quick recovery.


He's very tired but with meds he seemed better and the plum size pink area is gone. Dog is droopy too. I went for a test this morning but I don't think I have it since I had no mark. It is from a tic found in the outdoors carried I think by deer. Not sure is rabbits carry it. We never saw a tic so not sure how this happened. On my knitting I've made a sample using my thicker yarn and #5 needle and now am doing one on a #4 needle. Have to keep myself busy and knee hurts too much to do much so I sit. Feeling bad not to be attacking the boxes. Have not been keeping up here since Helping son while he's so worn out. We got grocery items but not very peppy..just thought he needed to get up and use his legs a bit. He has an appointment Wednesday so I'm hoping the 115 diabetes number will be explained. Miss you all but I'm going to catch up soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.

Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....

I did something tonight that I've never done before......there was a table in there with about 15 Muslims and kids on.....one kid about 5 had been running across the furniture for ages and screaming g at the top of her voice....no one checked her....this went on for about 15 mins and everyone was sick of it.....I couldn't stand it anymore so I just led out of my seat and went up to her mother and said " can u keep that bloody kid quiet?" She shouted for her relation who explained what I'd said......she knew by my manner what I meant. It just got me to screaming pitch....

So..tomorrow is supposed to be a theme park and we are supposed to get a call from travel city.....who knows........I sometimes wish I was home..... Is keeping me sane and I still want to see my purley.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our lovely Londy.

Have a great day what ever you get up to.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.
> 
> Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....
> 
> ...


Well, let's hope you get somewhere really nice. Maybe they will give you somewhere better than you paid for to make up for what you have been through.

Well done on asking for the child to be kept under control, its not much to ask!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He's very tired but with meds he seemed better and the plum size pink area is gone. Dog is droopy too. I went for a test this morning but I don't think I have it since I had no mark. It is from a tic found in the outdoors carried I think by deer. Not sure is rabbits carry it. We never saw a tic so not sure how this happened. On my knitting I've made a sample using my thicker yarn and #5 needle and now am doing one on a #4 needle. Have to keep myself busy and knee hurts too much to do much so I sit. Feeling bad not to be attacking the boxes. Have not been keeping up here since Helping son while he's so worn out. We got grocery items but not very peppy..just thought he needed to get up and use his legs a bit. He has an appointment Wednesday so I'm hoping the 115 diabetes number will be explained. Miss you all but I'm going to catch up soon.


Wishing your son and dog continue to make a good and full recovery.

What are you going to make once you complete the samples of knitting? Sorry your knees hurt, but sitting knitting must surely be a good medicine for them


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.
> 
> Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....
> 
> ...


So sorry you are having all these problems. Hopefully you will be re-housed & you can put the last few days behind you, except for some compensation! It sounds as though your trip to the Disney village was eventful, at least you didn't lamp anyone?
It won't be long before you see Purly & you can have a good chat. Where are you going to meet her? Have fun today if everything allows you to. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Londy
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

Hope you have a good restful day. Tell Pat from me to spoil you rotten! Hope you have a grand day. Hugs & love from us all here xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> He's very tired but with meds he seemed better and the plum size pink area is gone. Dog is droopy too. I went for a test this morning but I don't think I have it since I had no mark. It is from a tic found in the outdoors carried I think by deer. Not sure is rabbits carry it. We never saw a tic so not sure how this happened. On my knitting I've made a sample using my thicker yarn and #5 needle and now am doing one on a #4 needle. Have to keep myself busy and knee hurts too much to do much so I sit. Feeling bad not to be attacking the boxes. Have not been keeping up here since Helping son while he's so worn out. We got grocery items but not very peppy..just thought he needed to get up and use his legs a bit. He has an appointment Wednesday so I'm hoping the 115 diabetes number will be explained. Miss you all but I'm going to catch up soon.


Hope you will all be feeling much better very soon. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Not been on much as the Wifi here is not good. Kaz & her family have moved over to vist his family , it's was mad house here with the kids, they were so excited being together. It didn't help with an Irish woof-hound charging after them, plus 2 Jack Russells. My other daughter & family are now in charge with one of their friends who is wonderful with their boys. We are now off to see Kaz to visit there for a couple of days as DH didn't really see them. We also want to see SILs dad.
Have a good day everyone whatever & wherever you are. Love & hugs. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! I'm going to visit my parents tomorrow for an overnight visit and hopefully help my mom with a couple of projects she seems to need help with.


Have a wonderful time visiting & helping your mum xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAREST LONDY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

LOVE YOU LOTS AND HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A SheWee is the answer!


Be much better than a funnel 👍


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't get it at all. it's all blocks and there doesn't seem any point to it, you can't 'win'!!


I don't know anyone here, who plays it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have a brand new waste disposal sink now and all the grimy sludge has disappeared. The man is now onto fixing headboards onto beds!.......


Have they refunded some of your money yet, or better still - cancelled the remaining account - for your stay? That would be good!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have a brand new waste disposal sink now and all the grimy sludge has disappeared. The man is now onto fixing headboards onto beds!.......


Have they refunded some of your money yet, or better still - cancelled the remaining account - for your stay? That would be good!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. 

Susan, good for you for telling that mumto control her child, I'd do the same.

Lisa, good luck with your last year of home xchooling, you do such a lot.

Chris, sounds as if you are enjoying being with all your family.

Polly, gllad your son is recovering. Rest that knee and continue knitting, it's the best therapy.

Morning Lifeline, looking forward to seeing you soon.

Xiang, hope you are ok, have you anything on the needles?

Saxy, have you finished the school jumpers yet?

Pearlie hope you are not overdoing things.

Pam enjoy yourself with you Mum.

Nitzi, hope you are lking the new job, see you in a couple of months.

Jynx, thinking of uou and hopinb everything with Mum is going ok.

Linky, hope things are well with you.

Londy........HAPPY BIRTHDAY........again


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have they refunded some of your money yet, or better still - cancelled the remaining account - for your stay? That would be good!


I quite agree, that's the least they should do.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Not been on much as the Wifi here is not good. Kaz & her family have moved over to vist his family , it's was mad house here with the kids, they were so excited being together. It didn't help with an Irish woof-hound charging after them, plus 2 Jack Russells. My other daughter & family are now in charge with one of their friends who is wonderful with their boys. We are now off to see Kaz to visit there for a couple of days as DH didn't really see them. We also want to see SILs dad.
> Have a good day everyone whatever & wherever you are. Love & hugs. Xx


And lots of fun was had by all!

Happy and safe traveling.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 16'C (61'F) and sunny. Friday, I spent most of the day in the garage. This is the first year that I didn't have something broken in the front suspension. On the way home thunderstorms followed me.
Saturday, my sister, DD and I went hiking in a local conservation area. Very forested and full of bugs that DEET spray wouldn't keep completely away. And it thundered and lighteninged on the way home.
Sunday, we went to Cobourg to see the sandcastles from the Sandcastle festival. We left because the thunder was starting.
Yesterday, we tried to replace the taps in the upstairs bathroom and ended up having to replace both the sink and the taps because we chipped the sink taking the taps off. And it thundered and lighteninged.
Toronto had flooding because they received a month worth of rain in one night. We live on a hill but we have had some water on the floor in the basement. Too much rain.
There are supposed to be showers this afternoon again.
One good thing, usually the lawns are all yellow by this time in the summer. They are really green this year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey.
> 
> Nitzi, hope you are lking the new job, see you in a couple of months.


I haven't started the new job yet. I'm not sure what I'm doing today. I was scheduled for the late shift for the old job and I haven't started training for the new job because the trainer was on holidays. :?: :shock:
Time is really flying.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He's very tired but with meds he seemed better and the plum size pink area is gone. Dog is droopy too. I went for a test this morning but I don't think I have it since I had no mark. It is from a tic found in the outdoors carried I think by deer. Not sure is rabbits carry it. We never saw a tic so not sure how this happened. On my knitting I've made a sample using my thicker yarn and #5 needle and now am doing one on a #4 needle. Have to keep myself busy and knee hurts too much to do much so I sit. Feeling bad not to be attacking the boxes. Have not been keeping up here since Helping son while he's so worn out. We got grocery items but not very peppy..just thought he needed to get up and use his legs a bit. He has an appointment Wednesday so I'm hoping the 115 diabetes number will be explained. Miss you all but I'm going to catch up soon.


Miss you too but you hang in there, you'll all get over this!!1 xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAREST LONDY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Happy birthday Londy


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Not been on much as the Wifi here is not good. Kaz & her family have moved over to vist his family , it's was mad house here with the kids, they were so excited being together. It didn't help with an Irish woof-hound charging after them, plus 2 Jack Russells. My other daughter & family are now in charge with one of their friends who is wonderful with their boys. We are now off to see Kaz to visit there for a couple of days as DH didn't really see them. We also want to see SILs dad.
> Have a good day everyone whatever & wherever you are. Love & hugs. Xx


Irish woof-hound, I like that. It sounds like a whirlwind visit. And lots of fun.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.
> 
> Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....
> 
> ...


Oh poor you, not what we wanted for you at all. Just hang on to the good stuff, like being with the family, thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't started the new job yet. I'm not sure what I'm doing today. I was scheduled for the late shift for the old job and I haven't started training for the new job because the trainer was on holidays. :?: :shock:
> Time is really flying.


Think that makes sense, happy plumbing and I hope the thunder stops by the time we arrive. Two months tomorrow and we arrive in TOronto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you everybody for your birthday wishes! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.
> 
> Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....
> 
> ...


I hope they get your accommodations fixed.
Good for you for speaking up about the unruly child. It seems to be the thing these days to let children run wild and do whatever they want. I don't want to think what that generation is going to be like grown up.
Hope you can meet with Purley soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He's very tired but with meds he seemed better and the plum size pink area is gone. Dog is droopy too. I went for a test this morning but I don't think I have it since I had no mark. It is from a tic found in the outdoors carried I think by deer. Not sure is rabbits carry it. We never saw a tic so not sure how this happened. On my knitting I've made a sample using my thicker yarn and #5 needle and now am doing one on a #4 needle. Have to keep myself busy and knee hurts too much to do much so I sit. Feeling bad not to be attacking the boxes. Have not been keeping up here since Helping son while he's so worn out. We got grocery items but not very peppy..just thought he needed to get up and use his legs a bit. He has an appointment Wednesday so I'm hoping the 115 diabetes number will be explained. Miss you all but I'm going to catch up soon.


It depends on the tick size. Deer can carry the bigger ones but they don't usually bite people. The smaller black ticks are carried by rabbits and even mice. I've had to remove one from one of my cats. 
The ticks usually get disturbed after a storm and start latching onto people. When walking outside in a tick area, make sure you have socks on and pull them up over the bottom of your pants. It looks silly but the ticks will stay on the clothing then and not latch onto the skin. We don't have much Lyme disease up here so it's just a matter of getting the tick off once they've attached. Lucky for me I have some friends and relatives that smoke. A cigarette works nicely.
The boxes will still be there once your knee feels better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Think that makes sense, happy plumbing and I hope the thunder stops by the time we arrive. Two months tomorrow and we arrive in TOronto :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm looking forward to the end of summer cause that's when you and Londy get here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. The TV just said more rain is coming this way. I'm going to try to beat it to work.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our lovely Londy.
> 
> Have a great day what ever you get up to.


Yay! Happy, happy birthday Londy, surrounded by love and sunshine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey.
> 
> Susan, good for you for telling that mumto control her child, I'd do the same.
> 
> ...


One school cardi has a body and one sleeve. That's all. I cannot keep knitting it for long as it is so boring! I keep knitting other things.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Mostly working between knitting today. Dining at Merlin's tonight, which is nice. It's usually the other way round!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our lovely Londy.
> 
> Have a great day what ever you get up to.


And let me add my Happy Birthday wishes to you, too, dear Londy! I wish you a very happy day!! Love you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, that's the least they should do.


I completely agree, too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 16'C (61'F) and sunny. Friday, I spent most of the day in the garage. This is the first year that I didn't have something broken in the front suspension. On the way home thunderstorms followed me.
> Saturday, my sister, DD and I went hiking in a local conservation area. Very forested and full of bugs that DEET spray wouldn't keep completely away. And it thundered and lighteninged on the way home.
> Sunday, we went to Cobourg to see the sandcastles from the Sandcastle festival. We left because the thunder was starting.
> Yesterday, we tried to replace the taps in the upstairs bathroom and ended up having to replace both the sink and the taps because we chipped the sink taking the taps off. And it thundered and lighteninged.
> ...


Wow!! That's a lot of stormy weather you've been experiencing. Keep safe.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


congratulations! Have a wonderful meal (and NO arguments!)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> congratulations! Have a wonderful meal (and NO arguments!)


Thank you.

These have just been delivered...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.
> 
> Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....
> 
> ...


Oh GS I do hope they get you took care of and I still say you should get a refund that is crazy.

We tried to go to Downtown Disney when we were there and it was crazy crowded I mean the traffic wasn't moving so it didn't happen which is a bummer we wanted to go to Planet Hollywood


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey.
> 
> Susan, good for you for telling that mumto control her child, I'd do the same.
> 
> ...


They have one more after this year, I guess I made it sound like this was their last but nope this year and next :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


Congratulations and Happy Anniversary! DH and I had our silver last November. Dinner sounds lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you.
> 
> These have just been delivered...


Those are so pretty I love daisies!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you.
> 
> These have just been delivered...


Congratulations to you and DH!!!! And those are beautiful flowers!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Londy! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to take some pictures to be enlarged for the party and hope that they turn out good


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Congratulations and Happy Anniversary! DH and I had our silver last November. Dinner sounds lovely!


Thank you. Dinner should be interesting as they are all working together...something they don't do too well!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to take some pictures to be enlarged for the party and hope that they turn out good


I imagine they will turn out just right.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations to you and DH!!!! And those are beautiful flowers!


Thank you.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
Im still gonna cry my heart out .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our lovely Londy.
> 
> Have a great day what ever you get up to.


Happy birthday, my Londy.....love you.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have loved all of the pictures i have been seeing on here lately such beautiful work .
They all deserve mention individually but i am trying to keep up LOL


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


Happy for you lady ! Wish i were with ya!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


Hurrah!!!!! Now get a good rest and then enjoy the rest of the holiday without worry


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
> Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
> It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
> Im still gonna cry my heart out .


I'm sorry you have to get rid of him, but they will be better equipped to take care of him :-(


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I hate to run off but we gotta go take my buddy to his new place


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


Yay!! that is great!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sorry you have to get rid of him.


Thanks sis , it is breaking my heart .


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks sis , it is breaking my heart .


I know I love ya!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


Happy anniversary Rebecca. Have a great day. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
> Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
> It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
> Im still gonna cry my heart out .


Aww that is sad! But it sounds like it will be best for all including Ali. Doesn't make it easier to stop the tears though. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hey sis when i get back i am going to check my albums for a picture of mom and dad together to add to the ones i already have for the party.

OOOOOOOO i forgot to tell all of you , my son has a GirlFriend and you will never guess where she lives !!

Scotland !! 
They are so cute they talk every day and they are sending each other care packages , its so cute lol .


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I hate to run off but we gotta go take my buddy to his new place


Thinking of you...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy anniversary Rebecca. Have a great day. :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey sis when i get back i am going to check my albums for a picture of mom and dad together to add to the ones i already have for the party.
> 
> OOOOOOOO i forgot to tell all of you , my son has a GirlFriend and you will never guess where she lives !!
> 
> ...


Wow that is amazing how did he meet her?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
> Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
> It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
> Im still gonna cry my heart out .


I feel for you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go and feed the baby his stomach apparently has kicked in!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww that is sad! But it sounds like it will be best for all including Ali. Doesn't make it easier to stop the tears though. :-( :-( :-(


He has so many medical needs that i just cant financially meet  but i love him so much and to be honest and i will deny it later ... i have cried till i thought i had no tears left .. i feel so guilty like i just gave up on him ....

No more animals ever again !! May God help my children if they ever bring another one home with them ! It is just too big a heartache.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is amazing how did he meet her?


In a game chat


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


Happy Anniversary and enjoy your meal. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I feel for you.


I know you do , i keep thinking of the one you lost and how much they looked alike and then i think how much i miss you and how i need to get on here more .

Its been an emotional roller coaster and i have put this part off for a few months now.

But today is the day and i am stalling ... Jess is taking us and she is threatening to leave without me so no more stalling i gotta go .


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> He has so many medical needs that i just cant financially meet  but i love him so much and to be honest and i will deny it later ... i have cried till i thought i had no tears left .. i feel so guilty like i just gave up on him ....
> 
> No more animals ever again !! May God help my children if they ever bring another one home with them ! It is just too big a heartache.


I know you feel like you gave up on him,but that's because you love him so much and doing this hurts so much. But we all know you have done all you possibly could for him.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Anniversary and enjoy your meal. xx


Thank you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm looking forward to the end of summer cause that's when you and Londy get here.


Yay!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I know you do , i keep thinking of the one you lost and how much they looked alike and then i think how much i miss you and how i need to get on here more .
> 
> Its been an emotional roller coaster and i have put this part off for a few months now.
> 
> But today is the day and i am stalling ... Jess is taking us and she is threatening to leave without me so no more stalling i gotta go .


Right there with you in thought...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And let me add my Happy Birthday wishes to you, too, dear Londy! I wish you a very happy day!! Love you!


Thank you Pam!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yay! Happy, happy birthday Londy, surrounded by love and sunshine.


Thank you Saxy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


Of course you do and I got so carried away with my birthday, it went right out of my colander head!!! Many, many congratulations to you both, may you have many more happy years to come!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you.
> 
> These have just been delivered...


How lovely!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Of course you do and I got so carried away with my birthday, it went right out of my colander head!!! Many, many congratulations to you both, may you have many more happy years to come!!! xxxxx


No worries. Did you have a lovely pampering?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Londy! Hope you have a fantastic day!


Thank you Binky!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
> Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
> It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
> Im still gonna cry my heart out .


Of course you will honey, so sorry it has come to this but so much better than struggling on. Someone somewhere will give him a lovely home and he will be happy, as will you in time. xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


Brilliant news, now get on with enjoying the rest of your holiday!!! xxxxxxx Did I say thank you for the e-card? If I didn't ..........THANK YOU!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy birthday, my Londy.....love you.....


Thank you Susan!! Love you too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey sis when i get back i am going to check my albums for a picture of mom and dad together to add to the ones i already have for the party.
> 
> OOOOOOOO i forgot to tell all of you , my son has a GirlFriend and you will never guess where she lives !!
> 
> ...


Oh sweet!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you.
> 
> These have just been delivered...


Gorgeous flowers xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> No worries. Did you have a lovely pampering?


Yes thank you, I had a lovely day!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous flowers xx


Thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes thank you, I had a lovely day!!


Good, glad to hear it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey.
> 
> Susan, good for you for telling that mumto control her child, I'd do the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Purple, I am as ok as I can be. The cold weather (as you would know) is playing havok with me, but there's not a lot can be done about that. I do have several items on needles, but the one that is being worked on, for now, is the baby blankets. I am TRYING to make 2 "Tree of Life" blankets - one for each baby, but I have had to rip back the first one twice already. I kept adding stitches. If I can't make it work this time, I am going to order a contrast yarn (cotton), and crochet the blankets; reversing the colours for the patterns. I have recently bought myself a new crochet book - "Beyond the Square Crochet Motifs" - and I like these motifs, so if the blankets don't work, they will be crocheted.
I think I might use these to make myself a couple blankets for the lounge room, for the cold nights when I can't sleep :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 16'C (61'F) and sunny. Friday, I spent most of the day in the garage. This is the first year that I didn't have something broken in the front suspension. On the way home thunderstorms followed me.
> Saturday, my sister, DD and I went hiking in a local conservation area. Very forested and full of bugs that DEET spray wouldn't keep completely away. And it thundered and lighteninged on the way home.
> Sunday, we went to Cobourg to see the sandcastles from the Sandcastle festival. We left because the thunder was starting.
> Yesterday, we tried to replace the taps in the upstairs bathroom and ended up having to replace both the sink and the taps because we chipped the sink taking the taps off. And it thundered and lighteninged.
> ...


I love thunder & lightning, but I don't know if I could cope with so much of it, all in one hit, and that is way too much rain for me :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't started the new job yet. I'm not sure what I'm doing today. I was scheduled for the late shift for the old job and I haven't started training for the new job because the trainer was on holidays. :?: :shock:
> Time is really flying.


I hope you get to the new job soon, then we might "see" you a bit more, for longer chats :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan wrote:
We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.

Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....

I did something tonight that I've never done before......there was a table in there with about 15 Muslims and kids on.....one kid about 5 had been running across the furniture for ages and screaming g at the top of her voice....no one checked her....this went on for about 15 mins and everyone was sick of it.....I couldn't stand it anymore so I just led out of my seat and went up to her mother and said " can u keep that bloody kid quiet?" She shouted for her relation who explained what I'd said......she knew by my manner what I meant. It just got me to screaming pitch....

So..tomorrow is supposed to be a theme park and we are supposed to get a call from travel city.....who knows........I sometimes wish I was home..... Is keeping me sane and I still want to see my purley.

*Londy said*
Oh poor you, not what we wanted for you at all. Just hang on to the good stuff, like being with the family, thinking of you! xxxx

*and now me*

I missed this post somehow, it must have been really stressful for you & everyone else. It will all be worth it when yo see Purly & her DH!
:thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It depends on the tick size. Deer can carry the bigger ones but they don't usually bite people. The smaller black ticks are carried by rabbits and even mice. I've had to remove one from one of my cats.
> The ticks usually get disturbed after a storm and start latching onto people. When walking outside in a tick area, make sure you have socks on and pull them up over the bottom of your pants. It looks silly but the ticks will stay on the clothing then and not latch onto the skin. We don't have much Lyme disease up here so it's just a matter of getting the tick off once they've attached. Lucky for me I have some friends and relatives that smoke. A cigarette works nicely.
> The boxes will still be there once your knee feels better.


Well said, Nitzi - sometimes I don't know what to say, to help someone feel better, so I don't say anything at all 
Polly I really hope things begin to get better for you & your son


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


OOOHHHH how spoilt are the two of you? Enjoy, I hope thy chose well. Happy Anniversary


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you.
> 
> These have just been delivered...


They are lovely - I wish I got flowers more often, I have only ever had 2 lots given to me :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
> Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
> It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
> Im still gonna cry my heart out .


Oh Linky, my heart breaks for you & Ali ......... But they will find him a forever home, that is very well checked out........😚😰😱


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


That is excellent news, I am so glad you are finally getting what you should have had from the beginning


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hey sis when i get back i am going to check my albums for a picture of mom and dad together to add to the ones i already have for the party.
> 
> OOOOOOOO i forgot to tell all of you , my son has a GirlFriend and you will never guess where she lives !!
> 
> ...


Isn't young love grand - has he met her in person, or only on line?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I missed everyone, and I don't feel at all tired (it is 3:50 am and I have been up since 1:10 am), so I am going back to my knitting :thumbup: 

I hope everyone is enjoying their da, bye for now :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> In a game chat


Oh Lord!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Purple, I am as ok as I can be. The cold weather (as you would know) is playing havok with me, but there's not a lot can be done about that. I do have several items on needles, but the one that is being worked on, for now, is the baby blankets. I am TRYING to make 2 "Tree of Life" blankets - one for each baby, but I have had to rip back the first one twice already. I kept adding stitches. If I can't make it work this time, I am going to order a contrast yarn (cotton), and crochet the blankets; reversing the colours for the patterns. I have recently bought myself a new crochet book - "Beyond the Square Crochet Motifs" - and I like these motifs, so if the blankets don't work, they will be crocheted.
> I think I might use these to make myself a couple blankets for the lounge room, for the cold nights when I can't sleep :thumbup:


I have seen it, looks lovely. Maybe one day when I get my head around reading patterns I might just get it. Sending uou warm hugs xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have seen it, looks lovely. Maybe one day when I get my head around reading patterns I might just get it. Sending uou warm hugs xxxx


Me and Linky hope to help you with that...well Linky will she is a way better teacher than I am says the person home schooling her kids :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Purple, I am as ok as I can be. The cold weather (as you would know) is playing havok with me, but there's not a lot can be done about that. I do have several items on needles, but the one that is being worked on, for now, is the baby blankets. I am TRYING to make 2 "Tree of Life" blankets - one for each baby, but I have had to rip back the first one twice already. I kept adding stitches. If I can't make it work this time, I am going to order a contrast yarn (cotton), and crochet the blankets; reversing the colours for the patterns. I have recently bought myself a new crochet book - "Beyond the Square Crochet Motifs" - and I like these motifs, so if the blankets don't work, they will be crocheted.
> I think I might use these to make myself a couple blankets for the lounge room, for the cold nights when I can't sleep :thumbup:


That book looks lovely. Just love the colours and the look of the squares!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> OOOHHHH how spoilt are the two of you? Enjoy, I hope thy chose well. Happy Anniversary


Thank you. We had a lovely meal :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The children did a wonderful meal. Here come some pictures (I hope)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've changed my avatar for the first time in a long time...it looks strange, I keep wondering who it is!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've changed my avatar for the first time in a long time...it looks strange, I keep wondering who it is!!!


I thought the same thing but it is lovely she did awesome!!!!

The meal looked fantastic!!!! Well done to your kids, the presentation was lovely also!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have to go and make dinner for my family 

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Me and Linky hope to help you with that...well Linky will she is a way better teacher than I am says the person home schooling her kids :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ooh, thank you xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The children did a wonderful meal. Here come some pictures (I hope)


Oh bless their little cotton socks, that looks amazing, hope it tasted as good as it looks!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The children did a wonderful meal. Here come some pictures (I hope)


That's look wonderful, what gorgeous children you have to have done that for you. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have seen it, looks lovely. Maybe one day when I get my head around reading patterns I might just get it. Sending uou warm hugs xxxx


Thanks, they are greatly appreciated. Our winters are quite mild compared to what I know of yours, so I really don't know how people cope with them :shock: I would be frozen solid, or never venture out doors, until Spring had well and truly sprung :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That book looks lovely. Just love the colours and the look of the squares!


And I love your new Avatar - I am editing my post, as I have just read your previous post. The kids did a wonderful job of your meal, and MM did a beautiful job of the cake :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I decided that I needed some colour in my avatar, and this is all of my GK's (for now) & the mum having twins. We are at Alligator Gorge, which I will never again climb into  After that trip, I really had to admit that my physical activities have been curtailed severely :-( but I did have a great time on that trip &#128077;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, they are greatly appreciated. Our winters are quite mild compared to what I know of yours, so I really don't know how people cope with them :shock: I would be frozen solid, or never venture out doors, until Spring had well and truly sprung :-D


My vest goes on in September and doesn't come off until May at the earliest! Love your new avatar xxxx More warm hugs (((())))


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, we have had a wonderful day.....our villa is absolutely fantastic, just what we were led to believe what we had paid for......

We got unpacked and spent a couple of hours in the pool, with the floats etc. then we went to eat and went off to the Magic Kingdom....we've come home, I've face timed my purley and the boys are now playing billiard in the games room......doesn't that sound posh?

I'll catch up now.....the boys have been fantastic helps today.....I'm proud of them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've changed my avatar for the first time in a long time...it looks strange, I keep wondering who it is!!!


It's much better than the last one.....well done mm


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, they are greatly appreciated. Our winters are quite mild compared to what I know of yours, so I really don't know how people cope with them :shock: I would be frozen solid, or never venture out doors, until Spring had well and truly sprung :-D


I don't if I can help it....haha :wink:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I decided that I needed some colour in my avatar, and this is all of my GK's (for now) & the mum having twins. We are at Alligator Gorge, which I will never again climb into  After that trip, I really had to admit that my physical activities have been curtailed severely :-( but I did have a great time on that trip 👍


Love this photo too.......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's look wonderful, what gorgeous children you have to have done that for you. xx


Thanks for all the comments everyone. My children certainly did a good job. The meal did taste very nice. The best bit of it though was that they all worked together without gripes and arguments...it can only be a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we have had a wonderful day.....our villa is absolutely fantastic, just what we were led to believe what we had paid for......
> 
> We got unpacked and spent a couple of hours in the pool, with the floats etc. then we went to eat and went off to the Magic Kingdom....we've come home, I've face timed my purley and the boys are now playing billiard in the games room......doesn't that sound posh?
> 
> I'll catch up now.....the boys have been fantastic helps today.....I'm proud of them.


Excellent. Now you can really enjoy the holiday :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's much better than the last one.....well done mm


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I decided that I needed some colour in my avatar, and this is all of my GK's (for now) & the mum having twins. We are at Alligator Gorge, which I will never again climb into  After that trip, I really had to admit that my physical activities have been curtailed severely :-( but I did have a great time on that trip 👍


It is a lovely picture. I remember you showing us that picture after that trip.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we have had a wonderful day.....our villa is absolutely fantastic, just what we were led to believe what we had paid for......
> 
> We got unpacked and spent a couple of hours in the pool, with the floats etc. then we went to eat and went off to the Magic Kingdom....we've come home, I've face timed my purley and the boys are now playing billiard in the games room......doesn't that sound posh?
> 
> I'll catch up now.....the boys have been fantastic helps today.....I'm proud of them.


Now that sounds much better. Well done gss. Xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


Thank heavens for that. Now relax and enjoy. I hope you get compensation as well for the long wait in dreadful accommodation.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The children did a wonderful meal. Here come some pictures (I hope)


Wonderful! And no less than you deserved. A day to remember.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank heavens for that. Now relax and enjoy. I hope you get compensation as well for the long wait in dreadful accommodation.


I quite agree Saxy, they should get compensation as well. How are you today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's lovely and sunny here today. Gooing to ddo some sewing this morning and then go for a swim later. Kimono is nearly finished and will make a matching bonnet and maybe some Mary Jane booties.

Hope everyone is well and having a good day. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I decided that I needed some colour in my avatar, and this is all of my GK's (for now) & the mum having twins. We are at Alligator Gorge, which I will never again climb into  After that trip, I really had to admit that my physical activities have been curtailed severely :-( but I did have a great time on that trip 👍


It's a great picture. You enjoyed the trip and will always remember it, and you have that lovely photo. We just have to do what we can while we can.I couldn't do all the things I did on my trip to Australia now, so I am so glad I got to go when I did.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Just a quick message from me. The telephone company has cut off our phone and internet accidentally. I'm getting on now using my cell phone. The telephone company won't even look at the problem until they come to our house on Thursday to check out all the phones inside the house. (And charge us $190 to do it)
And our porch got sprayed by a little skunk
And mum accidentally spilled varsol in the basement.
I don't know which one smells worse.
First day on the new team was exciting. The entire system had a failure so I got to see worse case scenario on first day. The day flew.
I'll catch up at work when I get a chance.
Talk to you soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Just a quick message from me. The telephone company has cut off our phone and internet accidentally. I'm getting on now using my cell phone. The telephone company won't even look at the problem until they come to our house on Thursday to check out all the phones inside the house. (And charge us $190 to do it)
> And our porch got sprayed by a little skunk
> And mum accidentally spilled varsol in the basement.
> I don't know which one smells worse.
> ...


Oh no! Can anything worse happen!!! Hope not.

Have a good day....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I spoke too soon on DS and his Scottish lass, she broke his heart  
She gave him the its not you its me crap and told him she just doesnt want a relationship right now.... they are so far apart it was bound to be a difficult love affair anyway.

So on top of all of that , i lived through surrendering Ali ... The Humane Society has said they will get him fixed to help with his adoption and make sure his seizures are managed. So he is definitely better off already .

But it still hurts like hell.

I am on the very last side of my quilt , i am doing the binding by hand .as soon as i finish that i am going to make a label shaped like a tea pot or a tea cup ... havent decided yet .
The embroidery on the front is tea pots... so i thought a tea cup would be cute on the back for the label. Either way i am going to embroider a tea bag with the string hanging out of whichever (teapot/teacup) and on the little tag it will say For Mom in embroidery and then on the (teapot/teacup) it will say from Lisa , Angela , Donna quilted by Barb Payne. 
Then i want to add made possible by Marla K. Davis because she taught me how to do it all . 
Which one do you ladies think i should choose? teapot or teacup ??.... i am going to make them crazy patches design either way .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

GSusan i am so glad they got your lodgings fixed , they should be knocking some money off of it for what you had to go through just to get what you payed for ! 

If i had gas money i would be waiting for you at the beach right now...!! 

MJudi .... do we have the sexes of the babies yet?
I found the cutest material in yellow ducks i hope your dd likes yellow ducks LOL !!  

I am so excited for Purly and GSusan to meet they are just going to get along wonderful , Purly is just the sweetest !! 

Nitzi good to hear they got the roughest day out of the way on day one ! .. I hope all of the anniversaries went well , we celebrated our 23rd on July 13th. 
Well ladies since i havent slept yet again i should probably try to catch up to a few ZZZZ's before the baby wakes up.

She is walking now  I dont know if i already told you all that but its sooooo cute !!

Hugs and Love all XOXOXO


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I spoke too soon on DS and his Scottish lass, she broke his heart
> She gave him the its not you its me crap and told him she just doesnt want a relationship right now.... they are so far apart it was bound to be a difficult love affair anyway.
> 
> So on top of all of that , i lived through surrendering Ali ... The Humane Society has said they will get him fixed to help with his adoption and make sure his seizures are managed. So he is definitely better off already .
> ...


My vote is for 'tea cup'!

For what it's worth, my ds had a girlfriend from another country who he met on line on one of these games. She came over to visit, which was a brave thing to do. I think they took one look at each other when he met her at the airport and decided they were not for each other! They had only the game in common. At least neither of them spent and wasted money on visiting each other


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan i am so glad they got your lodgings fixed , they should be knocking some money off of it for what you had to go through just to get what you payed for !
> 
> If i had gas money i would be waiting for you at the beach right now...!!
> 
> ...


Hi Linky, my DD will love whatever you make, she is very appreciative of any gift, and little yellow ducks are so cute. She has her scan on Friday, and this is the one when she might be able to find out what they are - then I will know what colour to make the other little blanket.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I spoke too soon on DS and his Scottish lass, she broke his heart
> She gave him the its not you its me crap and told him she just doesnt want a relationship right now.... they are so far apart it was bound to be a difficult love affair anyway.
> 
> So on top of all of that , i lived through surrendering Ali ... The Humane Society has said they will get him fixed to help with his adoption and make sure his seizures are managed. So he is definitely better off already .
> ...


I think the tea cup would be good, considering the embroidery is of teapots :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Just a quick message from me. The telephone company has cut off our phone and internet accidentally. I'm getting on now using my cell phone. The telephone company won't even look at the problem until they come to our house on Thursday to check out all the phones inside the house. (And charge us $190 to do it)
> And our porch got sprayed by a little skunk
> And mum accidentally spilled varsol in the basement.
> I don't know which one smells worse.
> ...


So baptism by fire, at your new job! I hope it doesn't continue in that vein, but one consolation, it wasn't boring :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree Saxy, they should get compensation as well. How are you today? xx


having to work on a nice sunny day. Meeting tonight to decide the future of Armed Forces Weekend.

Tomorrow I am with DS1 and twins.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My vest goes on in September and doesn't come off until May at the earliest! Love your new avatar xxxx More warm hugs (((())))


That is a very sensible idea, but even though we get below zero overnight - we have reasonably warm days, so the vest wouldn't work well here; but my electric blanket is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we have had a wonderful day.....our villa is absolutely fantastic, just what we were led to believe what we had paid for......
> 
> We got unpacked and spent a couple of hours in the pool, with the floats etc. then we went to eat and went off to the Magic Kingdom....we've come home, I've face timed my purley and the boys are now playing billiard in the games room......doesn't that sound posh?
> 
> I'll catch up now.....the boys have been fantastic helps today.....I'm proud of them.


I am so glad you got your villa, and everything that goes with it. Has anything been said about a decrease in the cost, or a refund?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Just a quick message from me. The telephone company has cut off our phone and internet accidentally. I'm getting on now using my cell phone. The telephone company won't even look at the problem until they come to our house on Thursday to check out all the phones inside the house. (And charge us $190 to do it)
> And our porch got sprayed by a little skunk
> And mum accidentally spilled varsol in the basement.
> I don't know which one smells worse.
> ...


Talk about in at the deep end. Phone co. Should pay if they cut you off. Sending lavender hugs xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I spoke too soon on DS and his Scottish lass, she broke his heart
> She gave him the its not you its me crap and told him she just doesnt want a relationship right now.... they are so far apart it was bound to be a difficult love affair anyway.
> 
> So on top of all of that , i lived through surrendering Ali ... The Humane Society has said they will get him fixed to help with his adoption and make sure his seizures are managed. So he is definitely better off already .
> ...


I like the teacup idea sounds really nice!

Sorry Ethan got his heart broke.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning not off to a good start as I was supposed to be in a meeting this morning thought it was at 9:30 and it was at nine oh well will watch the recording when I get out of the shower, didn't sleep well last night as the right side of my throat feels like I have a golf ball in it..uuugh...have to take the baby to get one of his shots today then try to get somethings done around here, Well I need to run and jump in the shower as the baby will be here soon.
Hope you all have a wonderful day.
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> GSusan i am so glad they got your lodgings fixed , they should be knocking some money off of it for what you had to go through just to get what you payed for !
> 
> If i had gas money i would be waiting for you at the beach right now...!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the anniversary.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning not off to a good start as I was supposed to be in a meeting this morning thought it was at 9:30 and it was at nine oh well will watch the recording when I get out of the shower, didn't sleep well last night as the right side of my throat feels like I have a golf ball in it..uuugh...have to take the baby to get one of his shots today then try to get somethings done around here, Well I need to run and jump in the shower as the baby will be here soon.
> Hope you all have a wonderful day.
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Talk about in at the deep end. Phone co. Should pay if they cut you off. Sending lavender hugs xxxx


I think so too. Especially when there were 2 men from the phone company working on a box up the road. I'm sure they are the ones that disconnected us.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a very sensible idea, but even though we get below zero overnight - we have reasonably warm days, so the vest wouldn't work well here; but my electric blanket is wonderful :thumbup:


I dress in layers here. It was cool with fog when I left the house. I just came inside from a 15 minute stroll around the building and the grounds next door, and it was a warm walk. (The rolling hills didn't help  )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> having to work on a nice sunny day. Meeting tonight to decide the future of Armed Forces Weekend.
> 
> Tomorrow I am with DS1 and twins.


I hope someone is willing to take in on for next year. It will take a little off your shoulders.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So baptism by fire, at your new job! I hope it doesn't continue in that vein, but one consolation, it wasn't boring :lol:


It doesn't all come crashing down like that, so I was glad to see it. I also saw what needed to be done to get it up and running. Most of the time they can't restart anything because the system is busy, so it was a great opportunity. I'm on vacation for the last two weeks of August, so my real training won't start until I get back. I'm just being shown reports and administrative stuff right now.


----------



## Meedily (Jul 28, 2014)

Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well. 

My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical. 

One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> My vote is for 'tea cup'!
> 
> For what it's worth, my ds had a girlfriend from another country who he met on line on one of these games. She came over to visit, which was a brave thing to do. I think they took one look at each other when he met her at the airport and decided they were not for each other! They had only the game in common. At least neither of them spent and wasted money on visiting each other


What is with kids and looks? I see some of the dating sites advertised on TV where you look through a bunch of pictures and choose someone to date. Really? Love at first sight? Slap these silly people and make them wake up. That's the movies. You need to talk to the other person and get to know them.  Rant over


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


Good morning to you too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you Nitzi I am trying to feel better since I am having a party here this weekend isn't it typical I have been good all summer and now I get ill........and I hope you have a great day today!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Connection here is a little bumpy. It hangs occasionally right in the middle of typing.
I've been told to come and help prepare a report. Gotta run. Be back soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you Nitzi I am trying to feel better since I am having a party here this weekend isn't it typical I have been good all summer and now I get ill........and I hope you have a great day today!


Thanks. I'm having a ball with the new team. People here think my enthusiasm is kind of weird. I'm just enjoying something new.
Drink some hot water with cinnamon and honey. It helps.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


Good morning to you also!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


There's a lot of that on Connections!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. Dinner should be interesting as they are all working together...something they don't do too well!


Great avatar! Wonderful cake they made for you and DH.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


That is fabulous news, Susan. So glad they finally took care of this for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Aww that is sad! But it sounds like it will be best for all including Ali. Doesn't make it easier to stop the tears though. :-( :-( :-(


I agree. It's so difficult even though you know it's for the best.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


Good afternoon Meedily and welcome fromSurrey in the UK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think so too. Especially when there were 2 men from the phone company working on a box up the road. I'm sure they are the ones that disconnected us.


Do you want Susan to come and lamp someone :lol: xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I spoke too soon on DS and his Scottish lass, she broke his heart
> She gave him the its not you its me crap and told him she just doesnt want a relationship right now.... they are so far apart it was bound to be a difficult love affair anyway.
> 
> So on top of all of that , i lived through surrendering Ali ... The Humane Society has said they will get him fixed to help with his adoption and make sure his seizures are managed. So he is definitely better off already .
> ...


Hi Angela,
Sending you and DS loads of hugs and I think a tea cup would be nice especially with the teabag, cool idea. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning not off to a good start as I was supposed to be in a meeting this morning thought it was at 9:30 and it was at nine oh well will watch the recording when I get out of the shower, didn't sleep well last night as the right side of my throat feels like I have a golf ball in it..uuugh...have to take the baby to get one of his shots today then try to get somethings done around here, Well I need to run and jump in the shower as the baby will be here soon.
> Hope you all have a wonderful day.
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hi Lisa, hope your throat feels better soon. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, We slept well last night. I had a little visitor about midnight , gs2, and he remained all night. I am sitting in one of the lounges we have..all very posh. The sun is shining and I'm going in the pool soon......i spoke to purley last night on face time. She has been waiting for the painters for her fort Myers house and they have let her down, she is cross and rightly so....they haven't been....have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The children did a wonderful meal. Here come some pictures (I hope)


What a yummy meal and so thoughtful of them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I decided that I needed some colour in my avatar, and this is all of my GK's (for now) & the mum having twins. We are at Alligator Gorge, which I will never again climb into  After that trip, I really had to admit that my physical activities have been curtailed severely :-( but I did have a great time on that trip 👍


Love your new avatar, Judi.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


Come and spread some love with us.......welcome to connections.....I'm the only sane one on here
:wink:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, We slept well last night. I had a little visitor about midnight , gs2, and he remained all night. I am sitting in one of the lounges we have..all very posh. The sun is shining and I'm going in the pool soon......i spoke to purley last night on face time. She has been waiting for the painters for her fort Myers house and they have let her down, she is cross and rightly so....they haven't been....have a great day.


Now that sounds a whole heap better, Enjoy your swim.  I've just been for one, but not in a nice posh private pool xxxxx

Hope Pearlie's painters turn up soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Come and spread some love with us.......welcome to connections.....I'm the only sane one on here
> :wink:


NO YOU'RE NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Meedily (Jul 28, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Come and spread some love with us.......welcome to connections.....I'm the only sane one on here
> :wink:


You know what they say about people who think they're the only sane one...

:lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning not off to a good start as I was supposed to be in a meeting this morning thought it was at 9:30 and it was at nine oh well will watch the recording when I get out of the shower, didn't sleep well last night as the right side of my throat feels like I have a golf ball in it..uuugh...have to take the baby to get one of his shots today then try to get somethings done around here, Well I need to run and jump in the shower as the baby will be here soon.
> Hope you all have a wonderful day.
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think so too. Especially when there were 2 men from the phone company working on a box up the road. I'm sure they are the ones that disconnected us.


Whoops


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


Hello nice to meet you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great avatar! Wonderful cake they made for you and DH.


Thank you, and we are enjoying munching our way through it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, We slept well last night. I had a little visitor about midnight , gs2, and he remained all night. I am sitting in one of the lounges we have..all very posh. The sun is shining and I'm going in the pool soon......i spoke to purley last night on face time. She has been waiting for the painters for her fort Myers house and they have let her down, she is cross and rightly so....they haven't been....have a great day.


Really glad to hear you had a good night, just what was needed :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right that's me all caught up, no one around to chat to so I'm off to knit


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have now booked mine and Londys train tickets from Windsor ON to Toronto. That's us pretty well sorted apzrt from the Greyhound bus.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I spoke too soon on DS and his Scottish lass, she broke his heart
> She gave him the its not you its me crap and told him she just doesnt want a relationship right now.... they are so far apart it was bound to be a difficult love affair anyway.
> 
> So on top of all of that , i lived through surrendering Ali ... The Humane Society has said they will get him fixed to help with his adoption and make sure his seizures are managed. So he is definitely better off already .
> ...


I think a teacup would look really sweet and echo the front designs but with a twist! It sounds beautiful, can't wait to see it!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


Hi Meedily, very nice to meet you! You'll like us on here, we all throw a lot of love around!! I too must get out there and try and find some blackberries to pick! Free food, who can resist it!!!?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> having to work on a nice sunny day. Meeting tonight to decide the future of Armed Forces Weekend.
> 
> Tomorrow I am with DS1 and twins.


Sounds like you will have a wonderful day


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Trigger finger at work, posted twice  :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you Nitzi I am trying to feel better since I am having a party here this weekend isn't it typical I have been good all summer and now I get ill........and I hope you have a great day today!


Could be due to stress about getting everything just right for the celebrations, I think you need some of PurpleFi's lavender!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning not off to a good start as I was supposed to be in a meeting this morning thought it was at 9:30 and it was at nine oh well will watch the recording when I get out of the shower, didn't sleep well last night as the right side of my throat feels like I have a golf ball in it..uuugh...have to take the baby to get one of his shots today then try to get somethings done around here, Well I need to run and jump in the shower as the baby will be here soon.
> Hope you all have a wonderful day.
> Love and hugs
> Binky


So sorry about your throat, hope it gets better soon


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, We slept well last night. I had a little visitor about midnight , gs2, and he remained all night. I am sitting in one of the lounges we have..all very posh. The sun is shining and I'm going in the pool soon......i spoke to purley last night on face time. She has been waiting for the painters for her fort Myers house and they have let her down, she is cross and rightly so....they haven't been....have a great day.


So glad it's all come right for you all now! Enjoy your new surrounding, they sound fabulous!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Come and spread some love with us.......welcome to connections.....I'm the only sane one on here
> :wink:


It's true, she is!! :XD: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Meedily said:


> You know what they say about people who think they're the only sane one...
> 
> :lol:


Yep!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, hope you're all having a good day, apart from love break-ups, disconnected telephones, sore throats etc., etc!!! I had a good afternoon, went with Jill to see One Man, Two Guvnors at the theatre in Dartford. It was truly hilarious, just what I needed!! We took some lunch to have in the park before we went in as it was such a beautiful day, the park looks lovely, full of colour! Followed that with a large glass of wine in the theatre, which was also very nice!!! Off to watch TV and knit now, catch you later, lotsa love! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Love your new avatar, Judi.


Thanks, it is a lovely memory


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now booked mine and Londys train tickets from Windsor ON to Toronto. That's us pretty well sorted apzrt from the Greyhound bus.


That will all be a great holiday, how long are you going for?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Could be due to stress about getting everything just right for the celebrations, I think you need some of PurpleFi's lavender!!! xxx


Wafting some in your direction xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That will all be a great holiday, how long are you going for?


3 weeks, that is if we decide to come home or dont get lost or both xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Good Evening all , I turned out to be a miss lazy bones today and slept for 5 hours straight , apparently sweet peas momma wanted some sleep too so she left to find someone who was awake to babysit lol. 

I have a few birthday pictures to share with you all .

but first the votes seem to be all in favor , so teacup it is  

hello meedily so nice to meet you and welcome to Connections , they are none of them sane so dont believe a word ... as obviously I am the sane one today :0 
wait..... no im wrong its not my turn today after all HAHAHAHAHA

ok here is my sweet pea on her birthday


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Meedily, very nice to meet you! You'll like us on here, we all throw a lot of love around!! I too must get out there and try and find some blackberries to pick! Free food, who can resist it!!!?


Im just having blackberries, rhubarb, ice cream and meringue :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like I missed everyone by that &#128076; much. I am going back to bed, so will chat at some other time :?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

And here she really loves her my little pony blankie


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Walking around with her Nonna's little phone purse ... now hers of course lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Im just having blackberries, rhubarb, ice cream and meringue :thumbup:


Has that got a name???!!! Camberley Crunch Creation? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Looks like I missed everyone by that 👌 much. I am going back to bed, so will chat at some other time :?


Sleep wkell xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Has that got a name???!!! Camberley Crunch Creation? xxxx


It didn't last long enough to name xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


What a beautiful little girl and so grown up now!! Can't believe she is one already! Looks like she enjoyed the party!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


Gorgeous photos xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks and that berry crunchalicious stuff sounds great !!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a beautiful little girl and so grown up now!! Can't believe she is one already! Looks like she enjoyed the party!! xxxx


Every present she got she would hug and kiss it and say awwww she is adorable !! i cant wait for you two to get to see her in person !


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well ladies it looks as if i have a teacup to create so i will hop off of here and hopefully keep up on routine so i will be back on here more often ... FINGERS CROSSED !!

Love and hug all XOXOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi yo you all.....spent lots of time in the pool today.....we are thinking of going out for something to eat and then go on to Epcot . DH has gone to Walmart to pick up a parcel for DS. He ordered it from home......I can't see them having it.."....have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well ladies it looks as if i have a teacup to create so i will hop off of here and hopefully keep up on routine so i will be back on here more often ... FINGERS CROSSED !!
> 
> Love and hug all XOXOXO


Please do stay around, it's been great the last couple of days :thumbup:

And just love the birthday pictures of Sweet Pea.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all having a good day, apart from love break-ups, disconnected telephones, sore throats etc., etc!!! I had a good afternoon, went with Jill to see One Man, Two Guvnors at the theatre in Dartford. It was truly hilarious, just what I needed!! We took some lunch to have in the park before we went in as it was such a beautiful day, the park looks lovely, full of colour! Followed that with a large glass of wine in the theatre, which was also very nice!!! Off to watch TV and knit now, catch you later, lotsa love! xxxxxxxxx


Lovely day :thumbup: 
I'm glad you are ok. I was thinking earlier that I hadn't seen you around today and hoped you were alright!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> having to work on a nice sunny day. Meeting tonight to decide the future of Armed Forces Weekend.
> 
> Tomorrow I am with DS1 and twins.


Enjoy the time tomorrow with DS and twins.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Every present she got she would hug and kiss it and say awwww she is adorable !! i cant wait for you two to get to see her in person !


That is so sweet. I love when they are this age.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi yo you all.....spent lots of time in the pool today.....we are thinking of going out for something to eat and then go on to Epcot . DH has gone to Walmart to pick up a parcel for DS. He ordered it from home......I can't see them having it.."....have a great day.


Try an adventure. Eat at one of the restaurants at Epcot. I liked the Mexican one. Or try a Beavertail at the Canadian pavilion. I like mine covered with chocolate, yummm


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all having a good day, apart from love break-ups, disconnected telephones, sore throats etc., etc!!! I had a good afternoon, went with Jill to see One Man, Two Guvnors at the theatre in Dartford. It was truly hilarious, just what I needed!! We took some lunch to have in the park before we went in as it was such a beautiful day, the park looks lovely, full of colour! Followed that with a large glass of wine in the theatre, which was also very nice!!! Off to watch TV and knit now, catch you later, lotsa love! xxxxxxxxx


I enjoy going to the live theatre here in Port Hope. It is the only atmospheric theatre left in Ontario. My sister went with me the last time. I was lots of fun. We didn't have wine though. (We got there too late)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Meedily, very nice to meet you! You'll like us on here, we all throw a lot of love around!! I too must get out there and try and find some blackberries to pick! Free food, who can resist it!!!?


I missed picking the fiddleheads and the asparagus this spring. Probably because our spring sort of merged with summer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, We slept well last night. I had a little visitor about midnight , gs2, and he remained all night. I am sitting in one of the lounges we have..all very posh. The sun is shining and I'm going in the pool soon......i spoke to purley last night on face time. She has been waiting for the painters for her fort Myers house and they have let her down, she is cross and rightly so....they haven't been....have a great day.


Now that you have nice surroundings, ENJOY YOUR VACATION. (Capitals intended)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

And it's time for me to pack up and go home. I'm going to unplug and plug in all the phones again. But I am convinced that it was the work that the men did to the box up the road that disconnected us. I wouldn't miss the phone so much if mum would keep her cell phone on.
Everyone have a nice night.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> NO YOU'RE NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Every present she got she would hug and kiss it and say awwww she is adorable !! i cant wait for you two to get to see her in person !


We can't wait either, little sweetie!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Please do stay around, it's been great the last couple of days :thumbup:
> 
> And just love the birthday pictures of Sweet Pea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely day :thumbup:
> I'm glad you are ok. I was thinking earlier that I hadn't seen you around today and hoped you were alright!


Aww, sweet of you to worry but it _was_ a good day!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Try an adventure. Eat at one of the restaurants at Epcot. I liked the Mexican one. Or try a Beavertail at the Canadian pavilion. I like mine covered with chocolate, yummm


DH and I shared a Beavertail in Toronto when we were there, it was gorgeous!! For the uninitiated, it is a very large flat doughnut, covered in cinnamon sugar! Chocolate sounds pretty good too!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


Aaaawwww that's a good one of her and her pawpaw!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> DH and I shared a Beavertail in Toronto when we were there, it was gorgeous!! For the uninitiated, it is a very large flat doughnut, covered in cinnamon sugar! Chocolate sounds pretty good too!!!!


Oh yum!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Now I want something sweet........lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks and that berry crunchalicious stuff sounds great !!!


It was :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277496-1.html

Mr P and I did this test and scored 1, GS got 3!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now, nighty night xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


Fantastic news, perhaps you can now get on & have that wonderful holiday you need & deserve. When do you meet Purly?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


Fantastic news, perhaps you can now get on & have that wonderful holiday you need & deserve. When do you meet Purly?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> There's a lot of that on Connections!


You are so right


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls...uk girls will or should be fast asleep.....we went to Epcot tonight and did some of the attractions.....I walked with my stck and sue had the chair.....

Tomorrow we should grocery shop a little and I have to reach purley on FaceTime , ready to see her on Friday....I know we are going out to lunch....won't that be great....I'm so excited. 

The boys , DIL and DH are playing billiards again. DH is looking very tired, but he won't admit it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277496-1.html
> 
> Mr P and I did this test and scored 1, GS got 3!


I love it hahaha


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have now booked mine and Londys train tickets from Windsor ON to Toronto. That's us pretty well sorted apzrt from the Greyhound bus.


Great!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


Those are all great pictures!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.
> 
> Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....
> 
> ...


I hope all goes well. Did the woman curb her child?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wishing your son and dog continue to make a good and full recovery.
> 
> What are you going to make once you complete the samples of knitting? Sorry your knees hurt, but sitting knitting must surely be a good medicine for them


We saw the doctor today. Son had to omit carbs and lose weight to lower his diabetes from 115. He needs vitamin d pill weekly. His liver number was high so He needs an ultrasound ..no insurance but Medicade may help. Need to talk to them. My test isn't back yet.

The pattern is for a capelet, like a short shawl with sleeves the Hague is 20 stitches, 32 rows is 4 inches on size 5 needles. I did another sample on size 4 needles. 20 stitches, 20 rows is 4 inches. I'm not sure what to do now about the gauge. I'll use the size 4 needles snd hope it looks ok. Me neighbor came over because his phone isne working I called the highway dept since he said their tall equipment may have broken it. I also asked them to slope the drive since they left a step when repaying the road.

I got caught in a sudden rain storm yesterday. The sheet of rain was on a diagonal ..darnedest thing I ever saw. Raining on a slant. Hail like mothball size hit the car. We were parked where water collected and it was up to the bottom of the hub cap. I moved when the rain ended.people were in 5 inches of deep water and the traffic was backed up ..they couldn't t go under the rotary. I went the opposite way tho longer for me but I got out of the traffic jam. I was too low on gas to sit there. 
I've been very tired snd fall asleep ..son is tired too. Doctor said he will be til he's better. My aunt comes Friday to visit her son and frirnd's. I hope she meets us too. I'll be hurt if she doesn't. 
I'm meeting friends for dinner tomorrow but I don't see a movie we would like.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We saw the doctor today. Son had to omit carbs and lose weight to lower his diabetes from 115. He needs vitamin d pill weekly. His liver number was high so He needs an ultrasound ..no insurance but Medicade may help. Need to talk to them. My test isn't back yet.
> 
> The pattern is for a capelet, like a short shawl with sleeves the Hague is 20 stitches, 32 rows is 4 inches on size 5 needles. I did another sample on size 4 needles. 20 stitches, 20 rows is 4 inches. I'm not sure what to do now about the gauge. I'll use the size 4 needles snd hope it looks ok. Me neighbor came over because his phone isne working I called the highway dept since he said their tall equipment may have broken it. I also asked them to slope the drive since they left a step when repaying the road.
> 
> ...


All that rain must have been scary. Glad you are ok.

I would think for the gauge if you have the correct number of stitches, but the rows are out you will need to do more rows. I like the sound of the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277496-1.html
> 
> Mr P and I did this test and scored 1, GS got 3!


That is so funny. I will have to show DH when he gets home from work!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds like you will have a wonderful day


just on here while I wait for them to arrive.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> just on here while I wait for them to arrive.


Enjoy your day :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning all!! Lovely sunny day here again, we are so going to feel it when our weather returns to the normal British damp and cold!!! Going to spend most of the day in my sewing room, I have neglected my stitching for long enough!!! Have a lovely day everyone and Judi, you have a good night!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls...uk girls will or should be fast asleep.....we went to Epcot tonight and did some of the attractions.....I walked with my stck and sue had the chair.....
> 
> Tomorrow we should grocery shop a little and I have to reach purley on FaceTime , ready to see her on Friday....I know we are going out to lunch....won't that be great....I'm so excited.
> 
> The boys , DIL and DH are playing billiards again. DH is looking very tired, but he won't admit it.


It sounds as if you are really enjoying yourselves, and about time too. Glad you have the chair so DIL can use it too. Tell DH to rest or he will be too tired to meet Pearlie.

Continue having a fabulous time. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, sunny here too. Finished the kimono last night and now have to work out the hat. We are going to DDs this afternoon to help them christen their new BBQ.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


They are all gorgeous photos of her ...... And her Pawpaw


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone.....just managed to get onto my ipad. Had a great few days with all our family, last day today as relations are back tonight to reclaim their home, I don't want to give it back, I may squat! My GSs are having a ball feeding the animals, long walks across the fields with the dogs. I know they will not be amused to be back in their flat next week. 
I will catch up later. Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone.....just managed to get onto my ipad. Had a great few days with all our family, last day today as relations are back tonight to reclaim their home, I don't want to give it back, I may squat! My GSs are having a ball feeding the animals, long walks across the fields with the dogs. I know they will not be amused to be back in their flat next week.
> I will catch up later. Xxxx


I do feel for them....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning all!! Lovely sunny day here again, we are so going to feel it when our weather returns to the normal British damp and cold!!! Going to spend most of the day in my sewing room, I have neglected my stitching for long enough!!! Have a lovely day everyone and Judi, you have a good night!! xxxxx


Have a great time! Show us what you produce.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 20'C (68'F). When I went to bed last night, the temperature was going UP.
Still no telephone at home. Mum thinks the telephone guy is going to report her, because she hasn't had time to clean up the basement where the phone connection is. I keep telling her that he has probably seen worse but she won't listen.
Active at work. I'm liking the new team. Lots to learn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning all!! Lovely sunny day here again, we are so going to feel it when our weather returns to the normal British damp and cold!!! Going to spend most of the day in my sewing room, I have neglected my stitching for long enough!!! Have a lovely day everyone and Judi, you have a good night!! xxxxx


Happy stitching


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We saw the doctor today. Son had to omit carbs and lose weight to lower his diabetes from 115. He needs vitamin d pill weekly. His liver number was high so He needs an ultrasound ..no insurance but Medicade may help. Need to talk to them. My test isn't back yet.
> 
> The pattern is for a capelet, like a short shawl with sleeves the Hague is 20 stitches, 32 rows is 4 inches on size 5 needles. I did another sample on size 4 needles. 20 stitches, 20 rows is 4 inches. I'm not sure what to do now about the gauge. I'll use the size 4 needles snd hope it looks ok. Me neighbor came over because his phone isne working I called the highway dept since he said their tall equipment may have broken it. I also asked them to slope the drive since they left a step when repaying the road.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of that pattern. A shawl with sleeves would stay in place.
I was in a strange rain storm in Cobourg. I saw the dark clouds so I ducked under an overhang of a store. The rain came down in a wall that covered the road and only the road. Everyone on the sidewalk was perfectly dry. The weather has been weird.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> DH and I shared a Beavertail in Toronto when we were there, it was gorgeous!! For the uninitiated, it is a very large flat doughnut, covered in cinnamon sugar! Chocolate sounds pretty good too!!!!


We'll have to find some when you are over here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I do feel for them....


I do, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:25 am EST and 20'C (68'F). When I went to bed last night, the temperature was going UP.
> Still no telephone at home. Mum thinks the telephone guy is going to report her, because she hasn't had time to clean up the basement where the phone connection is. I keep telling her that he has probably seen worse but she won't listen.
> Active at work. I'm liking the new team. Lots to learn.


Sorry about the telephone issues. So glad you are enjoying your new team!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Had a nice visit with my parents and then Mr Ric drove down and picked me up and we are on a little road trip in Oregon on the hunt for more parts for his truck project. We've got beautiful weather and have left the freeway to see some sights along the way. Will be heading back home later today. Love and hugs to you all. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, it's another hot day. I've just got up. I'm so tired after all that walking last night..".. I don't know what we are doing. Only know, I've to get in touch with purley tonight to make arrangements for tomorrow.

This house has 19 stairs and I just get down them and rembembdr I've forgotten something and have to go back up....

Have a great day


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope all goes well. Did the woman curb her child?


Oh yes.....I think she knew she was close to being lamped.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, it's another hot day. I've just got up. I'm so tired after all that walking last night..".. I don't know what we are doing. Only know, I've to get in touch with purley tonight to make arrangements for tomorrow.
> 
> This house has 19 stairs and I just get down them and rembembdr I've forgotten something and have to go back up....
> 
> Have a great day


Of course that is how it always goes isn't it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all enjoy your day!
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone.....just managed to get onto my ipad. Had a great few days with all our family, last day today as relations are back tonight to reclaim their home, I don't want to give it back, I may squat! My GSs are having a ball feeding the animals, long walks across the fields with the dogs. I know they will not be amused to be back in their flat next week.
> I will catch up later. Xxxx


It looks and sounds wonderful there but there's no place like home!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We'll have to find some when you are over here.


Ooooh, yes please Nitzi!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time! Show us what you produce.


Ok! Didn't do as well as I had hoped but I finished off my friend's nightie, made with a yoke crocheted by her mother about 500 hundred years ago (I jest!), Two knitty Christmas decorations for the KAP and a scissor and tissue case for an old school friend I am meeting up with tomorrow! The dragonfly just paid us a visit! Bit of a shock, he was huge, about 5 inches across his wings! I had to take my net curtains down to get him out of the window but I think he was unscathed! 'Spose I've got to wash the net curtains now I've seen how dusty they are!! :evil:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok! Didn't do as well as I had hoped but I finished off my friend's nightie, made with a yoke crocheted by her mother about 500 hundred years ago (I jest!), Two knitty Christmas decorations for the KAP and a scissor and tissue case for an old school friend I am meeting up with tomorrow! The dragonfly just paid us a visit! Bit of a shock, he was huge, about 5 inches across his wings! I had to take my net curtains down to get him out of the window but I think he was unscathed! 'Spose I've got to wash the net curtains now I've seen how dusty they are!! :evil:


Great work and that dragonfly is indeed huge!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally got to catch up with all your news. Hope you & yours are all ok.
It's been good to read all your news, sorry there is too much to respond to, it's busy here!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like the sound of that pattern. A shawl with sleeves would stay in place.
> I was in a strange rain storm in Cobourg. I saw the dark clouds so I ducked under an overhang of a store. The rain came down in a wall that covered the road and only the road. Everyone on the sidewalk was perfectly dry. The weather has been weird.


That was amazing! We have a thunderstorm warning now. The tv breaks into shows to tell us which is helpful. It rains every couple of days...often on Thursday at 4:00ish when I leave for the dinner. The restaurant is not far from my house but I'm concerned about trees that hang over the road. Pretty but not in high winds. They are having walnut and golfball size hail far up north of us. My ipad typed "goofball size hair". Glad I caught it.   I'm hoping to go to a quilt show this weekend if I read the ad right....oh my it typed "quirky show"..I'd best watch my keyboard...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok! Didn't do as well as I had hoped but I finished off my friend's nightie, made with a yoke crocheted by her mother about 500 hundred years ago (I jest!), Two knitty Christmas decorations for the KAP and a scissor and tissue case for an old school friend I am meeting up with tomorrow! The dragonfly just paid us a visit! Bit of a shock, he was huge, about 5 inches across his wings! I had to take my net curtains down to get him out of the window but I think he was unscathed! 'Spose I've got to wash the net curtains now I've seen how dusty they are!! :evil:


Very nice work. Sure to be appreciated.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We've done some pool and then went for lunch. We've been for groceries and now we are in for the night......we've tried to wash some white clothes but they seem to have gone yellow.....I'm not fussy on USA washers.. I'm not used to them. My whites are whiter at home. I don't know what I do wrong here. I wash on hot wash and cold rinse......

My tums a bit upset today, and I'm not at all surprised at the amount of food I've eaten.....I really must try and slim down when I get home..


It's been raining a lot this afternoon. I think we are going to have a game of hide and seek now in this house . There are so many rooms.....I may count them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It looks and sounds wonderful there but there's no place like home!!! xxxx


TRUE. TRUE. TRUE


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've done some pool and then went for lunch. We've been for groceries and now we are in for the night......we've tried to wash some white clothes but they seem to have gone yellow.....I'm not fussy on USA washers.. I'm not used to them. My whites are whiter at home. I don't know what I do wrong here. I wash on hot wash and cold rinse......
> 
> My tums a bit upset today, and I'm not at all surprised at the amount of food I've eaten.....I really must try and slim down when I get home..
> 
> It's been raining a lot this afternoon. I think we are going to have a game of hide and seek now in this house . There are so many rooms.....I may count them.


Sounds as if you are having a great time now. Enjoy your day with Pearlie tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That was amazing! We have a thunderstorm warning now. The tv breaks into shows to tell us which is helpful. It rains every couple of days...often on Thursday at 4:00ish when I leave for the dinner. The restaurant is not far from my house but I'm concerned about trees that hang over the road. Pretty but not in high winds. They are having walnut and golfball size hail far up north of us. My ipad typed "goofball size hair". Glad I caught it.   I'm hoping to go to a quilt show this weekend if I read the ad right....oh my it typed "quirky show"..I'd best watch my keyboard...


Hope you enjoy the quirky quilts and watch out for those icy golf balls!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds as if you are having a great time now. Enjoy your day with Pearlie tomorrow. xxxx


Yes indeed, give her hugs from all of us!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from a lovely bbq at DDs.
Everyone sounds ok. Catch you all tomorrow as I must go to bed as WI sewing group is here inthe morning. Night night and love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been busy with laundry and cleaning today and I feel absolutely horrible, my throat is on fire and it hurts to swallow........oh well I will survive 

Hope you all have a nice evening off to switch out the laundry!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls, just got ack to Ocala fom afort myers. Had to unload the truck in a down pour.So tired tonight. Going to see our dear Susan and her Albert tomorrow. So excited to see her.Ned to rest up. Will check back in o Saurday. Hope all is well with all. Love purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well finally finished


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly and Gs have a great time tomorrow


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well.....I've spoken to purley and so has DH.....we have got instructions on how to find them tomorrow.....it is going to be such fun, if we ever find them hahaha......I think that everything they've done this week has turned out wrong...never mind.....keep watching this space for tomorrow. It's a meet at high noon......5pm to uk girls........we hope hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well finally finished


Your work is beautiful....have you ever thought of entering it in competitions?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Londy your work is fantastic and sis so is your blanket.

Hope you two Tena's find each other tomorrow , i know you will have a blast ! Purly is the sweetest and GSusan you are too so i know it will be an amazing visit.

Sis you best go get some medicine ! I really dont think we want to give out sickly for Mom and Dads anniversary party! I for one dont need it , or want it , and definitely cant afford it .... feel better sis love ya 

and as for the rest of you  Love you all too  
XOXOX


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Does this mean youu will be coming to Toronto?


That is still up in the air. We need to find time to look at jut what that driving route would be. I didn't realize you all would be there 4 days and don't know if I should subject Gerry to all MY vacation wishes..... If I were flying alone, I'd be there in a flash. Once we figure out a route and decide if we are going to spend time in Michigan or Chicago...... Maybe we can pop in for just a day or so...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope she makes a great comeback too but also that she makes this easier for all of you. You are constantly in my thoughts. I was so lucky to have been spared this, my mum resisted assisted for nearly 20 years and only went after a water pipe leaked under her apartment floor and turned all the walls black! She couldn't face living there after that and went like a lamb - and absolutely LOVED it!!! xxx


Details later... but mom is in independent, not assisted and I don't think it is going to work. She is trying hard but is so lost and doesn't know what she should be doing.

I can see how yonmom would want out of a black mold situation. Most of the residents at this facility are so glad they did it.. I think we just waited too late for mom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My car doesn't have that feature. I've told every one that I know that I won't answer the phone while I'm driving. If you want me to call back leave a message. That's what voice messages are for.
> We have a law up here that you can be charged if you are spotted driving with a cell phone up to your ear. Not enough people are charged.


We have laws too, depending on the state... but even the hands free are distracting... The phone is bad enough... the texting is beyond stupid.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I still love driving. I try not to drive in Toronto, not because of the other challenged drivers, the bike couriers and the pedestrians, but because they have these silly Regional Reporting Centres. If you have a little ding on your car, you have to go the Regional Reporting Centres and wait in line for hours until an inspector can record the damage and put a sticker on your car. If you don't do that then you can be charged for an unreported accident. The police found they were spending too much time with minor accidents so they set up this system. How about having the driving test on the roads instead of in a field with fake cars and fake traffic lights!!!! That might weed out a bunch of drivers who shouldn't be driving in Toronto.
> So, I want to take Toronto transit as much as possible when I'm there.


Gosh, I wonder if that would apply to visitors. My car may have a "little ding". I haven't checked. You girls are really going to have me committed when I tell you about my Monday.

I had to be at court early for mom's lawn watering violation. DH parks his vehicle on a bit of an angle outside and I have to make adjustments backing out to not clip him. Well, it was at a bad angle Monday and I overcorrected and THOUGHT I hit the metal fence post, but no biggie and just went on my merry way. When I came home about an hour later, there was a gas truck in my drive. I gestured that it was my house and they moved to let me in garage. Asked DH if we had a problem, and he informed me that I hit the gas meter (I think the elbow connection) and that there was a huge loud swoosh, gas all over and into my alley kid's garage... scared the little girl, all the neighbors out, He had to call 911 and the fire engine came to hose it down before it could be shut off so as not to explode. They called my neighbor twice to accuse him, but he told them it was from the wrong direction and I THINK he may have mentioned he has a surveillance camera.... (His wife told me she would erase the tape...) In any event, I got mom's case dismissed and saved $150. I don't even want to think what we might be billed for the gas meter repair...... (Then again, we didn't sign anything and no one has said anything yet....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Was at the dentist for over an hour today, he was very good, very little discomfort - except when I got my credit card out!! Actually, I got a good deal, he is going to do the other back tooth too and for half price! It was mainly the effort of keeping my mouth open that long - not usually a problem but I couldn't talk!!! I then went to the shops and found a nice maxi dress in a charity shop, which I took home, pulled to pieces, cut it about, put it back together again, washed it, dried it, ironed it and I shall be wearing it out to lunch with my Zumba friends tomorrow!!! Also, I have almost finished my top-down toddler cardi, picture tomorrow!!!


Glad the dentist wasn't as bad as expected. I must say, that is true talent and dedication to take a dress apart and redo. I'm not good at doing anything without a pattern.... Hate doing alterations and used to sew for others on occasion. Not these days...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished my first top down cap sleeve cardi, here it is! It came out a little big for Charlotte so I have started another one on a smaller needle in a raspberry colour. I just love this pattern, it's so easy and no sewing up!!!


That looks like sherbet... Lovely. I have yet to do one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, you will have to buy more yarn?? How awful!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, I was just thinking about her sacrifice as well. Poor dear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I see I have some catching up to do. All I'm saying is....we had a good flight, but the villa is certainly not up to the standard we normally have and it cost us more this time than ever.....we have tried to do something, Stephen has been on to virgin from uk and there's nothing they can do....we had the cleaners out last night. I had a dirty duvet cover on and when they pulled it back the sheets were we and had been peed on. The manager of the cleaners took foto,s.
> 
> Anyway... We will put up withit because we can't do any other and why should it spoil our holiday. My toilet wouldn't flush as it wouldn't fill up with water, they have been out and mended it all.....to cut a long story short we are very disappointed.. But happy and been on Skype to Stephen.......


Only you..... I am so sorry that the villa is such a disappointment. I would think Virgin would at least make a monetary adjustment or the management move you to another unit. You are right to not let it spoil your fi=un though. You will be out and about most of the time anyhow....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well Mr B has arrived with Claire & her family. Great excitement when the boys got together! They have run & run around the garden and all been for a swim in the pool. It was great to see them enjoying themselves. Just off to organise a bar-be-cue, which have to be eaten indoors as it's raining.
> I am trying to put a photo of the house where we are.


Gorgeous and so serene. (Well, except when you have bulls visiting.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have the air conditioning not working properly......it's 102 outside and 84 in here. We have phoned for help. We've spent the morning round the pool .
> 
> We've heard from home that Paul and his wife, who's mam and dad are our neighbours, have won a gold for England in the table tennis . Well done.....
> 
> I think we may go out to eat.


Yeah for Paul and wife.... I didn't realize they were a team... SO sorry about the air conditioning. 84 is not a tolerable number for me. Hope they have it fixed soon...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have dress pattern going back to pre WW2, If you wait long enough they ill be back in fashion again :thumbup:


So true, but we were always told that if we wore it the first time around, we were too old to wear it the second tie around. (Think hot pants....or even bell bottoms.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have had a few busy days...son and dog have Lyme desease and are on meds twice daily. I'm brung tested Mondsy. I bought yarn of course.try to make a caplet but the yarn noted was expensive and my first try will be imperfect so I bought cheaper yarn. Different gauge but I'm being brave. Hope I can catch up on your news. My thoughts are of you. So tired from the mrd schedule snd dog going out snd in..disres s bit but outside so far. Off to get some sleep. Too tired to turn off thr fan!


So sorry to hear this , Polly. Sure hope you don't have it too. It can linger for some time and really wear you out.

You are wise to do a first attempt in the other yarn and the guage shouldn't be extremely important in a caplet. I like mine a little larger than many of the patterns. Get some rest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm many, many pages back but can't keep my eyes open. All my trials and tribulations will have to wait for another day. 

I did see the Infectious Disease Dr. today for some lab work and she gave me a script for some anxiety pills.... Took pity on me with mom. The meds seem to be working but I have been told that I should not garden without a tight fitting mask. I know I can't be spreading mulch, but I would think planting a few flowers in dampened soil would be OK. Then again, I don't want to get this junk every other year. There may be a lot more perennials in my future and some workers to plant them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, it's another hot day. I've just got up. I'm so tired after all that walking last night..".. I don't know what we are doing. Only know, I've to get in touch with purley tonight to make arrangements for tomorrow.
> 
> This house has 19 stairs and I just get down them and rembembdr I've forgotten something and have to go back up....
> 
> Have a great day


So plenty of exercise then :lol: :lol: I hope you are taking it easy, once you have got everything that you need, with you. You would almost have had a complete trip out with all the climbing up & down the stairs :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh yes.....I think she knew she was close to being lamped.


That is good that she understood the emotion behind the words :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok! Didn't do as well as I had hoped but I finished off my friend's nightie, made with a yoke crocheted by her mother about 500 hundred years ago (I jest!), Two knitty Christmas decorations for the KAP and a scissor and tissue case for an old school friend I am meeting up with tomorrow! The dragonfly just paid us a visit! Bit of a shock, he was huge, about 5 inches across his wings! I had to take my net curtains down to get him out of the window but I think he was unscathed! 'Spose I've got to wash the net curtains now I've seen how dusty they are!! :evil:


The you're on the nighty is very fine, my great aunt used to do knitting like that. You do some very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That was amazing! We have a thunderstorm warning now. The tv breaks into shows to tell us which is helpful. It rains every couple of days...often on Thursday at 4:00ish when I leave for the dinner. The restaurant is not far from my house but I'm concerned about trees that hang over the road. Pretty but not in high winds. They are having walnut and golfball size hail far up north of us. My ipad typed "goofball size hair". Glad I caught it.   I'm hoping to go to a quilt show this weekend if I read the ad right....oh my it typed "quirky show"..I'd best watch my keyboard...


You can switch off auto correct, then you only need to correct your own mistakes, not the iPad's as well :shock: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, give her hugs from all of us!!! xxxx


From me too, please!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy with laundry and cleaning today and I feel absolutely horrible, my throat is on fire and it hurts to swallow........oh well I will survive
> 
> Hope you all have a nice evening off to switch out the laundry!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


A cup of hot water with two teaspoons of honey & half a teaspoon of cinnamon, will help that - so I have been told!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well finally finished


The shiny thread through it is beautiful, but even though the thread cannot be seen in the full photo, it is still beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok! Didn't do as well as I had hoped but I finished off my friend's nightie, made with a yoke crocheted by her mother about 500 hundred years ago (I jest!), Two knitty Christmas decorations for the KAP and a scissor and tissue case for an old school friend I am meeting up with tomorrow! The dragonfly just paid us a visit! Bit of a shock, he was huge, about 5 inches across his wings! I had to take my net curtains down to get him out of the window but I think he was unscathed! 'Spose I've got to wash the net curtains now I've seen how dusty they are!! :evil:


Well I think you achieved rather a lot! And what beautiful stuff you have created.

I, too, saw a dragonfly yesterday....it was quite a spectacle by the grimey little 'river' running through our local park!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Finally got to catch up with all your news. Hope you & yours are all ok.
> It's been good to read all your news, sorry there is too much to respond to, it's busy here!


It's lovely to have you back.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy with laundry and cleaning today and I feel absolutely horrible, my throat is on fire and it hurts to swallow........oh well I will survive
> 
> Hope you all have a nice evening off to switch out the laundry!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Lots of heeling hugs. Get better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just got ack to Ocala fom afort myers. Had to unload the truck in a down pour.So tired tonight. Going to see our dear Susan and her Albert tomorrow. So excited to see her.Ned to rest up. Will check back in o Saurday. Hope all is well with all. Love purly


So excited to hear about your meet up :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well finally finished


So pretty


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well.....I've spoken to purley and so has DH.....we have got instructions on how to find them tomorrow.....it is going to be such fun, if we ever find them hahaha......I think that everything they've done this week has turned out wrong...never mind.....keep watching this space for tomorrow. It's a meet at high noon......5pm to uk girls........we hope hahaha


So excited for you all...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and hazy. The haze is caused by wildfires ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY. The fires are also up almost at the arctic circle. And the smoke is coming all the way here. It's making for some lovely sunrises and sunsets but the sky isn't quite blue.
Yesterday I spent the entire day working for my old team. There were communication issues so computers were blinking everywhere. It didn't help that, while I was on the phone with Microsoft trying to get help, the network guys were changing a switch and making the phones go up and down. I didn't get home until 10:30 last night.
Our home phone is back. The technician fixed it before he got to our house. It was the box up the street that the other guys were working on. And it took two days for them to check that box. !!!! We do have to call them back, because the phone is all crackly now. 
I am on the lookout for a Rotary Egg Beater. Mum broke the one we had that was about 20 years old. They are hard to find now and the ones that I have seen are $20-40. Outrageous.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, I wonder if that would apply to visitors. My car may have a "little ding". I haven't checked. You girls are really going to have me committed when I tell you about my Monday.
> 
> I had to be at court early for mom's lawn watering violation. DH parks his vehicle on a bit of an angle outside and I have to make adjustments backing out to not clip him. Well, it was at a bad angle Monday and I overcorrected and THOUGHT I hit the metal fence post, but no biggie and just went on my merry way. When I came home about an hour later, there was a gas truck in my drive. I gestured that it was my house and they moved to let me in garage. Asked DH if we had a problem, and he informed me that I hit the gas meter (I think the elbow connection) and that there was a huge loud swoosh, gas all over and into my alley kid's garage... scared the little girl, all the neighbors out, He had to call 911 and the fire engine came to hose it down before it could be shut off so as not to explode. They called my neighbor twice to accuse him, but he told them it was from the wrong direction and I THINK he may have mentioned he has a surveillance camera.... (His wife told me she would erase the tape...) In any event, I got mom's case dismissed and saved $150. I don't even want to think what we might be billed for the gas meter repair...... (Then again, we didn't sign anything and no one has said anything yet....)


Hope you can get it sorted without too much expense :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and hazy. The haze is caused by wildfires ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY. The fires are also up almost at the arctic circle. And the smoke is coming all the way here. It's making for some lovely sunrises and sunsets but the sky isn't quite blue.
> Yesterday I spent the entire day working for my old team. There were communication issues so computers were blinking everywhere. It didn't help that, while I was on the phone with Microsoft trying to get help, the network guys were changing a switch and making the phones go up and down. I didn't get home until 10:30 last night.
> Our home phone is back. The technician fixed it before he got to our house. It was the box up the street that the other guys were working on. And it took two days for them to check that box. !!!! We do have to call them back, because the phone is all crackly now.
> I am on the lookout for a Rotary Egg Beater. Mum broke the one we had that was about 20 years old. They are hard to find now and the ones that I have seen are $20-40. Outrageous.


Oh dear! Non of that sounds good...the only good bit is your phone being fixed, but even that isn't quite right...

Today can only get better, have a good one!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, I wonder if that would apply to visitors. My car may have a "little ding". I haven't checked. You girls are really going to have me committed when I tell you about my Monday.
> 
> I had to be at court early for mom's lawn watering violation. DH parks his vehicle on a bit of an angle outside and I have to make adjustments backing out to not clip him. Well, it was at a bad angle Monday and I overcorrected and THOUGHT I hit the metal fence post, but no biggie and just went on my merry way. When I came home about an hour later, there was a gas truck in my drive. I gestured that it was my house and they moved to let me in garage. Asked DH if we had a problem, and he informed me that I hit the gas meter (I think the elbow connection) and that there was a huge loud swoosh, gas all over and into my alley kid's garage... scared the little girl, all the neighbors out, He had to call 911 and the fire engine came to hose it down before it could be shut off so as not to explode. They called my neighbor twice to accuse him, but he told them it was from the wrong direction and I THINK he may have mentioned he has a surveillance camera.... (His wife told me she would erase the tape...) In any event, I got mom's case dismissed and saved $150. I don't even want to think what we might be billed for the gas meter repair...... (Then again, we didn't sign anything and no one has said anything yet....)


Oh Jynx, I hope they don't charge too much for that. 
Thank goodness it could be cleared away with some water and didn't cause any other problems.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh dear! Non of that sounds good...the only good bit is your phone being fixed, but even that isn't quite right...
> 
> Today can only get better, have a good one!


Thanks. It's Friday. It already started out right.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well.....I've spoken to purley and so has DH.....we have got instructions on how to find them tomorrow.....it is going to be such fun, if we ever find them hahaha......I think that everything they've done this week has turned out wrong...never mind.....keep watching this space for tomorrow. It's a meet at high noon......5pm to uk girls........we hope hahaha


Have a great meetup


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. It's Friday. It already started out right.


Indeed!!! And have a good weekend


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well finally finished


Sparkly. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go to work.
My cat is trying to eat the screen on the laptop. I wonder what got spilled there.
Everyone have a great day if I don't get a chance to come back and chat later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

That felt like a big catch up. We had my brother call unexpectedly yesterday so I only got to do a quick peek in...
It's supposed to rain here all day today, but it hasn't materialised yet :thumbup: but I am planning on a sewing day today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I am al set to find purley. I'm so excited. I feel like I'm on a first date. Hahaha. Xxxxx. Everyone in here is asleep. I'll never understand these directions. Got DH camera at the ready...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and hazy. The haze is caused by wildfires ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY. The fires are also up almost at the arctic circle. And the smoke is coming all the way here. It's making for some lovely sunrises and sunsets but the sky isn't quite blue.
> Yesterday I spent the entire day working for my old team. There were communication issues so computers were blinking everywhere. It didn't help that, while I was on the phone with Microsoft trying to get help, the network guys were changing a switch and making the phones go up and down. I didn't get home until 10:30 last night.
> Our home phone is back. The technician fixed it before he got to our house. It was the box up the street that the other guys were working on. And it took two days for them to check that box. !!!! We do have to call them back, because the phone is all crackly now.
> I am on the lookout for a Rotary Egg Beater. Mum broke the one we had that was about 20 years old. They are hard to find now and the ones that I have seen are $20-40. Outrageous.


The fire situation does not sound good! I hope they are squelched soon.
As for the rotary beaters, I haven't seen one of those for years, I did have one, but mine broke ages ago.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had a text from Susan, she is on her way to meet Pearlie, I am keeping evrything crossed that they don't get lost. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I am al set to find purley. I'm so excited. I feel like I'm on a first date. Hahaha. Xxxxx. Everyone in here is asleep. I'll never understand these directions. Got DH camera at the ready...


Have a wonderful visit & give her a real hug (gentle) from me, please!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a text from Susan, she is on her way to meet Pearlie, I am keeping evrything crossed that they don't get lost. :thumbup:


I will help, by doing the same.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both *GIRLS*[color] Now I will have 7 grand daughters, and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both *GIRLS*. Now I will have 7 grand daughters, :thumbup: and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss


Congratulations, I'm having a girl, perhaps Saxy is having the same. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations, I'm having a girl, perhaps Saxy is having the same. xxx


That would be wonderful, and congratulations to you also. I will be having a look at the scan next time I see DD - she says their features are very similar, so I want to see if I can get an idea of what they both look like!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both *GIRLS*[color] Now I will have 7 grand daughters, and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss




That is amazing. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just got ack to Ocala fom afort myers. Had to unload the truck in a down pour.So tired tonight. Going to see our dear Susan and her Albert tomorrow. So excited to see her.Ned to rest up. Will check back in o Saurday. Hope all is well with all. Love purly


I hope you and Susan have a wonderful meet-up today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well finally finished


It's beautiful. Well done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful. Well done.


I quite agree, it is gorgeous xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


she is just so adorable!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purly and Gs have a great time tomorrow


I'm not jealous. MUCH! Have a great natter together.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, I wonder if that would apply to visitors. My car may have a "little ding". I haven't checked. You girls are really going to have me committed when I tell you about my Monday.
> 
> I had to be at court early for mom's lawn watering violation. DH parks his vehicle on a bit of an angle outside and I have to make adjustments backing out to not clip him. Well, it was at a bad angle Monday and I overcorrected and THOUGHT I hit the metal fence post, but no biggie and just went on my merry way. When I came home about an hour later, there was a gas truck in my drive. I gestured that it was my house and they moved to let me in garage. Asked DH if we had a problem, and he informed me that I hit the gas meter (I think the elbow connection) and that there was a huge loud swoosh, gas all over and into my alley kid's garage... scared the little girl, all the neighbors out, He had to call 911 and the fire engine came to hose it down before it could be shut off so as not to explode. They called my neighbor twice to accuse him, but he told them it was from the wrong direction and I THINK he may have mentioned he has a surveillance camera.... (His wife told me she would erase the tape...) In any event, I got mom's case dismissed and saved $150. I don't even want to think what we might be billed for the gas meter repair...... (Then again, we didn't sign anything and no one has said anything yet....)


So you've got away with it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations, I'm having a girl, perhaps Saxy is having the same. xxx


I don't know yet. I must be due for another girl!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Wonderful day out with the girls yesterday, and I have done nothing today. Tomorrow bak to Chichester with the brothers.

Talking of brothers, our Council decided some time ago to name a group of new roads after men on our War memorial. There are three brothers on there called Slaughter and they wanted to remember them, but didn't think they could call a road 'Slaughter road', so guess what the idiots have called it? 'Brothers Road'. Like anyone in the future will understand why!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wonderful day out with the girls yesterday, and I have done nothing today. Tomorrow bak to Chichester with the brothers.
> 
> Talking of brothers, our Council decided some time ago to name a group of new roads after men on our War memorial. There are three brothers on there called Slaughter and they wanted to remember them, but didn't think they could call a road 'Slaughter road', so guess what the idiots have called it? 'Brothers Road'. Like anyone in the future will understand why!!!


Slaughter Brothers Road would probably have remembered them better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations, I'm having a girl, perhaps Saxy is having the same. xxx


Lots of little girls to pass knitting craft onto some day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Lots of little girls to pass knitting craft onto some day.


Just bought a little knitting book for Little Madam. Mind you my Frenchgs loves to knit.

Hope you've had a good.

I'm off to bed now. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well finally finished


Oh Lisa, that is outstanding!!! So sorry you are feeling so ill, so take care of yourself and try not to work so hard! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is still up in the air. We need to find time to look at jut what that driving route would be. I didn't realize you all would be there 4 days and don't know if I should subject Gerry to all MY vacation wishes..... If I were flying alone, I'd be there in a flash. Once we figure out a route and decide if we are going to spend time in Michigan or Chicago...... Maybe we can pop in for just a day or so...


Don't make problems for yourself, any time you can manage, even if it's just to say 'hello', would be wonderful!! xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, I wonder if that would apply to visitors. My car may have a "little ding". I haven't checked. You girls are really going to have me committed when I tell you about my Monday.
> 
> I had to be at court early for mom's lawn watering violation. DH parks his vehicle on a bit of an angle outside and I have to make adjustments backing out to not clip him. Well, it was at a bad angle Monday and I overcorrected and THOUGHT I hit the metal fence post, but no biggie and just went on my merry way. When I came home about an hour later, there was a gas truck in my drive. I gestured that it was my house and they moved to let me in garage. Asked DH if we had a problem, and he informed me that I hit the gas meter (I think the elbow connection) and that there was a huge loud swoosh, gas all over and into my alley kid's garage... scared the little girl, all the neighbors out, He had to call 911 and the fire engine came to hose it down before it could be shut off so as not to explode. They called my neighbor twice to accuse him, but he told them it was from the wrong direction and I THINK he may have mentioned he has a surveillance camera.... (His wife told me she would erase the tape...) In any event, I got mom's case dismissed and saved $150. I don't even want to think what we might be billed for the gas meter repair...... (Then again, we didn't sign anything and no one has said anything yet....)


Oops! :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm many, many pages back but can't keep my eyes open. All my trials and tribulations will have to wait for another day.
> 
> I did see the Infectious Disease Dr. today for some lab work and she gave me a script for some anxiety pills.... Took pity on me with mom. The meds seem to be working but I have been told that I should not garden without a tight fitting mask. I know I can't be spreading mulch, but I would think planting a few flowers in dampened soil would be OK. Then again, I don't want to get this junk every other year. There may be a lot more perennials in my future and some workers to plant them.


I'm positive there will be many, many more perennials in your life so maybe wear the mask?!!!! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


Hi Pearlie,
So pleased you had such a wonderful day, you are right Susan and Albert are really lovely people. Can't wait to catch up with you in Defiance and again next year over here.
Hope you are not overdoing it trying to get the house sorted. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both *GIRLS*[color] Now I will have 7 grand daughters, and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss




Wow, you do like Sheilas in your family, don't you! How adorable, baby girls to knit for!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wonderful day out with the girls yesterday, and I have done nothing today. Tomorrow bak to Chichester with the brothers.
> 
> Talking of brothers, our Council decided some time ago to name a group of new roads after men on our War memorial. There are three brothers on there called Slaughter and they wanted to remember them, but didn't think they could call a road 'Slaughter road', so guess what the idiots have called it? 'Brothers Road'. Like anyone in the future will understand why!!!


They could have called it FredBertCharlie Road!!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


So happy you all got together ok, I can understand when you say it was surreal!! Isn't technology wonderful, getting all us ladies together to be friends for life??!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, all caught up so I will now tell you about my day! I visited a friend that I met at secondary school when we were 11! We haven't met up for years so had plenty to talk about. We had a lovely lunch and a mooch around the lovely seaside town where she lives. Her DH also went to our school and hasn't changed a bit, he was a lovely lad and they are so well matched. She has had two serious skirmishes with breast cancer but is 5 years into remission so I am keeping my fingers crossed for her. She was a secretary when it first occurred but was so impressed by her nurses that at the age of 42, she trained to become one and finished up as a District Nurse until she retired. Lovely day!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both GIRLS Now I will have 7 grand daughters, and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss


*Lifeline said*
That is amazing. Congratulations

Thanks, I just can't wait to cuddle them! There is less than 20 weeks to go now :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Slaughter Brothers Road would probably have remembered them better.


If the name is/was a common name to the area, wouldn't the residents of the region known the significance - also a plaque with the story of the naming, could have been put somewhere along that road, and incorporated into a walking trail, with different information along the length of the track. That is what seems to be popular over here now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


Hello Purly, it is great to see the visit with Susan & her DH was perfect, can't wait to see the photos xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both GIRLS Now I will have 7 grand daughters, and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss





London Girl said:


> Wow, you do like Sheilas in your family, don't you! How adorable, baby girls to knit for!!! xxx


Hang on ....... It's the blokes who designate the gender of the children!!! The women only grow them and deliver them :shock: ..... So it looks like the men want the family to continue as a Matriarchal Dynasty. IDK who will take over my job tho, I can't even fathom a guess - but it would be between the two with the children, I think :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Your work is beautiful....have you ever thought of entering it in competitions?


Thank you, That's funny the state fair is this week I was asked the same thing by some others but it is to late to enter


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have we had a marvellous day? It couldn't have been better. Meeting purley and DH was wonderful. We had lunch at their community village and that was good too. We've taken a few photo,s but I won't be able to post them until I come home.

Their new house is lovely, and they are a very happy and loving couple.....we all got on so well...

THANKYOU purley and DH for a wonderful, wonderful day....I hope to see you next year.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both *GIRLS*[color] Now I will have 7 grand daughters, and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss




I'm so excited for you.......pink is the colour.........two more to love....is your daughter pleased?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I got to tell you guys (notice how American I am). That purley is even better than we all think she is on kp.....she's so gorgeous on here but fabulous in real life.....she's said to go again and I sure hope we can.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


I hope we can meet again in London,,,,,I love you so much. You and K are our very closest friends...I enjoyed every minute and so did Albert. You made us feel so welcome. I was sad to leave you......OBTW. Daisy is lovely too....a little treasure.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie,
> So pleased you had such a wonderful day, you are right Susan and Albert are really lovely people. Can't wait to catch up with you in Defiance and again next year over here.
> Hope you are not overdoing it trying to get the house sorted. Love and hugs xxxxx


She IS overdoing things....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


So glad you had such a wonderful time! We miss you, too!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, you do like Sheilas in your family, don't you! How adorable, baby girls to knit for!!! xxx


That is awesome news for you, Judi!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, all caught up so I will now tell you about my day! I visited a friend that I met at secondary school when we were 11! We haven't met up for years so had plenty to talk about. We had a lovely lunch and a mooch around the lovely seaside town where she lives. Her DH also went to our school and hasn't changed a bit, he was a lovely lad and they are so well matched. She has had two serious skirmishes with breast cancer but is 5 years into remission so I am keeping my fingers crossed for her. She was a secretary when it first occurred but was so impressed by her nurses that at the age of 42, she trained to become one and finished up as a District Nurse until she retired. Lovely day!!!


What lovely day!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have we had a marvellous day? It couldn't have been better. Meeting purley and DH was wonderful. We had lunch at their community village and that was good too. We've taken a few photo,s but I won't be able to post them until I come home.
> 
> Their new house is lovely, and they are a very happy and loving couple.....we all got on so well...
> 
> THANKYOU purley and DH for a wonderful, wonderful day....I hope to see you next year.


I'm so glad and can't wait to see your photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got to tell you guys (notice how American I am). That purley is even better than we all think she is on kp.....she's so gorgeous on here but fabulous in real life.....she's said to go again and I sure hope we can.....


I'm sure she is and am so sad she won't be joining us in Toronto.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I do feel better it is definatley allergies.
Glad that Purly and Gs had such a wonderful time
Off to bed long day tomorrow
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry to hear this , Polly. Sure hope you don't have it too. It can linger for some time and really wear you out.
> 
> You are wise to do a first attempt in the other yarn and the guage shouldn't be extremely important in a caplet. I like mine a little larger than many of the patterns. Get some rest.


I phoned the doctor and his sweet nurse called and told me I don't have Lyme, I'm border diabetic but ok and my thyroid is a bit over but only needs monitoring. Probably losing weight will help. Im so relieved. 
I got size 3 circular needles to help with the gauge problem on the capelet. This pattern has lots of lace with a chart but I'm giving it a try.came in and couldn't find the new needles..I was do frustrated I cried. I'm a wimp lately. But they were on the table under a pamphlet. Just trying to do too much quickly. 
I hope to catch up on your posts. I need to give myself a break.
So glad I'm not to take meds for Lyme. I'm using Moist and Meaty mixed with peanut butter for the dog but she's not enthused do I tried a bit of sauce and she ate it. Yay! I thumb her treat flat and fold it over each pill and so far so 
good. Wishing you all a fun weekend. I want to go to a quilt show nut may not due to being tired.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> A cup of hot water with two teaspoons of honey & half a teaspoon of cinnamon, will help that - so I have been told!


My remedy for that is a big spoon of honey with lemon juice floating on top. The lemon juice cauterizes the sore throat and the honey seals and soothes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and hazy. The haze is caused by wildfires ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COUNTRY. The fires are also up almost at the arctic circle. And the smoke is coming all the way here. It's making for some lovely sunrises and sunsets but the sky isn't quite blue.
> Yesterday I spent the entire day working for my old team. There were communication issues so computers were blinking everywhere. It didn't help that, while I was on the phone with Microsoft trying to get help, the network guys were changing a switch and making the phones go up and down. I didn't get home until 10:30 last night.
> Our home phone is back. The technician fixed it before he got to our house. It was the box up the street that the other guys were working on. And it took two days for them to check that box. !!!! We do have to call them back, because the phone is all crackly now.
> I am on the lookout for a Rotary Egg Beater. Mum broke the one we had that was about 20 years old. They are hard to find now and the ones that I have seen are $20-40. Outrageous.


Still need to go back and catch up... just trying to stay current so not sure what caused all your phone issues, but what a pain....

The wildfires are really something this year and I worry about Pam's son all the time.

An old egg beater is about the only thing that isn't in mom's kitchen but will keep my eyes open. We may do some antique shopping next week. I am going to go to San Antonio with DH for a trade show even if the retirement home burns down. Glad that your old team appreciates your talents now that you are gone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I have some news on the twins, and they are both *GIRLS*[color] Now I will have 7 grand daughters, and I have decided on the yarn colour for the second little Miss



GIRL POWER! The more the merrier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So you've got away with it?


If it is anything like medical bills, it could show up any time during the next year!!!! but I think I'm safe. They have not asked us about it or asked to see the tapes.... Silence is golden!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


I am sooooo jealous... Would love to have been there to give you all hugs... Glad it all went smoothly and can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, all caught up so I will now tell you about my day! I visited a friend that I met at secondary school when we were 11! We haven't met up for years so had plenty to talk about. We had a lovely lunch and a mooch around the lovely seaside town where she lives. Her DH also went to our school and hasn't changed a bit, he was a lovely lad and they are so well matched. She has had two serious skirmishes with breast cancer but is 5 years into remission so I am keeping my fingers crossed for her. She was a secretary when it first occurred but was so impressed by her nurses that at the age of 42, she trained to become one and finished up as a District Nurse until she retired. Lovely day!!!


How wonderful that she followed her passion. She is surely an empathetic nurse and we all need those. I have a friend who was a flight attendant, but studied to be a Dr. in her off time and she finally made her goal and specializes in geriatrics. Wish she were still in Texas. I could use [email protected]@@


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I phoned the doctor and his sweet nurse called and told me I don't have Lyme, I'm border diabetic but ok and my thyroid is a bit over but only needs monitoring. Probably losing weight will help. Im so relieved.
> I got size 3 circular needles to help with the gauge problem on the capelet. This pattern has lots of lace with a chart but I'm giving it a try.came in and couldn't find the new needles..I was do frustrated I cried. I'm a wimp lately. But they were on the table under a pamphlet. Just trying to do too much quickly.
> I hope to catch up on your posts. I need to give myself a break.
> So glad I'm not to take meds for Lyme. I'm using Moist and Meaty mixed with peanut butter for the dog but she's not enthused do I tried a bit of sauce and she ate it. Yay! I thumb her treat flat and fold it over each pill and so far so
> good. Wishing you all a fun weekend. I want to go to a quilt show nut may not due to being tired.


Glad the news was fairly good and you are so right on the exercise and weight loss. I know DH would be better off with some weight off his middle and I know I would just plain feel better and lower cholesterol as well.

Hope you get to go to the quilt show. I would like to go to the big one in Houston this year, but think it may interfere with some other plans. I've always wanted to go to the one in Oregon.

Dogs are much easier to trick than cats. Glad you are not having problems with the meds... Trying to give them to my ailing at was pathetic for both of us.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up with the current news but need to go back and read the middle and find the pictures of all the lovely work.

Took the day off from mom duty today... so I thought. Talked to her twice, brother twice, the facility once and did not hear from the escort service or the exterminator or my sister,,, all calls I made to be returned. It was not a great day for mom. She gets lost trying to go anywhere and is so frustrated with her inability to talk better. My heart breaks for her. Some of the residents are pushing her to use a walker and she doesn't, hasn't and isn't going to...... Just seeing them all is depressing her. (Not saying she couldn't benefit from one, but we have told the staff to back off..... she can't be expected to change here entire lifestyle in one week. The well meaning but intrusive neighbors are not making it an easy transition for her.) 

Off to catch up and then to bed. I'm so tired, my eye actually hurts... I've told DH not to wake me, as I will kill the messenger.
It was 104 here an I don't do well with the heat. I did manage to et three loads of laundry done and all the tile floors and vacumning. Now for all the wood floors and pick-up tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it was way too cold to go in my sewing room, so I am going to finish it off, as far as the elastic in the waist, that will be finished when I can make sure the elastic is the correct length. munchkin doesn't know that the skirt is almost finished. She will be so excited when she sees it. I will just get it & post a photo of it!


So cute. My 18 year old asked for a spiderman snuggie this year for Christmas. All the rage...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. It's a mad house here, but I'm loving it. We all went to a huge play park. Back for lunch cooked by grandma & the boys! Then swimming & I went in too, first time in years.
> I only went in because my DD had a fall last night & has hurt her arm & leg. My other DD & I took her to hospital. Where they thought she had broken her arm but it is very badly bruised. She has a splint on & it's in a sling. She is very sore and fed up. She's off to her DH's dad's tomorrow until the end of the week so I can't help her.
> Must go I'm being called & my iPad is out of bounds for the boys, they are on it too much at home. Love to all


It sounds like you are all having a wonderful time but are all a bit on the accident prone side Sorry DD has hurt her arm. I know how frustrating it can be to be limited to one arm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it 9pm USA time Florida and we've had a day at Hollywood studios. I was in the chair most of the day and sue had an hour in it. It's been so hot we have put the dishwasher on and all the sludge and smelly stuff came up thro the plug hole and into the sink. We reported this on Thursday night and we are still waiting for someone to do something . We have been treated terrible. I'm getting to the stage of lamping someone. I might go to jail though. I hope you've all had a good day so I'll catch up. We expect to have an easy day tomorrow


I'll pay the bail... Go ahead and take a good swing at someone. They deserve it.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P is going to have bllod taken this morning so we will have a drama afterwards!!! I am going to do some shopping (what me getting out of the way - well yes :thumbup: )
> 
> Nearly finished a kimono I am knitting for the baby, will post photo when it is done. I am even going to try and follow a pattern for a little CROCHET bonnet. You may hear a lot of rude words as I forgot to check whether it was an English or American pattern :shock:
> 
> Hope you are all having a good week. Love and hugs xxxx


I take it Mr. P doesn't like being stuck. I must say, the gal that did mine Thurs. was incredible. I have tiny, but tough, veins and they often go right through them. I didn't feel a thing and no bruising. She said she doesn't mind sticking people but can't stand to be stuck herself......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I finally managed to take my urine sample round to the hospital. What a fiasco! That little bottle they gave me to fill has a diameter of 3cms. I managed to get half a cm into it in the hospital, so took it home to try again. This time I got savvy and put a funnel in the bottle and held both together. It got well filled but then - the bottle fell away into the toilet. I confess I sat there laughing hysterically. It could only happen to me. But I fished it out, washed and sterilised it and finally got the job done. Hope you don't mind lavatorial humour!


It never fails, they ask for a sample right after I've been to the lav.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We've had 2reps here today....one of them In charge of the villas cleanliness and condition, the other was travel city direct.......it looks like virgin are trying to rehouse us. They say they are trying. We booked a deluxe villa and we've ended up with something way down the line. It's so tatty and grubby.
> 
> Enough of this......we've been to Disney village tonight. Sat in a Starbucks for 2 hours because there was such a storm no one could move any where....
> 
> ...


Good for you on speaking up. My mother only had to give us "the look" and all five of us knew to behave perfectly in public. Today, anything goes with some kids. I've corrected a few myself, especially when I worked in the stitchery store.

So glad that the travel people are looking at the lodgings. You should be upgraded immediately and still recompensed for the time spent in the pits....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Today DH and I celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. Our children are preparing and serving us a three course meal this evening.


Late congratulations..... Quite a milestone and so nice of the kids to do something special.... I know you enjoyed it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
> Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
> It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
> Im still gonna cry my heart out .


Hugs to you. I know how hard it is to part with an loved fur baby, but it is wise of you to recognize your limitations. Our neighbors adopted an older dog whose owner had died. What a lucky pup.... He landed in a very good place and so will Ali...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well apparently i didnt logout last time i was here.
> Today we are taking Ali to the humane society  I have tried to get him adopted , i couldnt find him another home ... he is just too much for me to handle anymore , physically and money wise .
> It kills me to let him go but they are a no kill place and they have more resources than i do to get him adopted.
> Im still gonna cry my heart out .


Hugs to you. I know how hard it is to part with an loved fur baby, but it is wise of you to recognize your limitations. Our neighbors adopted an older dog whose owner had died. What a lucky pup.... He landed in a very good place and so will Ali...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have good news.....the MD. Has got wind of this behaviour and we have been rehoused......it's out of this world.....we got to know at 8am and had to be out by 10. I'm so tired, but not complaining. This is a wonderful house.....


YEAH.... All good things come to those who wait, and it is about time!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The children did a wonderful meal. Here come some pictures (I hope)


They really did a lovely job of it all and made the presentation special. The obviously put aside there differences to make a memorable evening for you two.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Just a quick message from me. The telephone company has cut off our phone and internet accidentally. I'm getting on now using my cell phone. The telephone company won't even look at the problem until they come to our house on Thursday to check out all the phones inside the house. (And charge us $190 to do it)
> And our porch got sprayed by a little skunk
> And mum accidentally spilled varsol in the basement.
> I don't know which one smells worse.
> ...


Not fair for the phone company to charge you for THEIR accident.... They say bad things come in threes so you should be good for awhile....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Meedily said:


> Good morning from a somewhat stinky Tigard Oregon. Why can't skunk spray smell like bacon, or flowers, or something not so... nasty?? LOL I know it's a defense mechanism, but really, they must not make friends outside of the skunk world very well.
> 
> My day hasn't really started yet. I'm just now having coffee while watching a Judge show (Yeah, I have an addiction to all the judge shows like People's Court and the like) but I promised myself that today I would get up and moving after Perry Mason. I have weeds to pull and then blackberries to pick. This is all going to depend on whether my back is going to cooperate. I'm a stay-at-home wife with Degenerative Disc Disease. I refuse to just give up and curl up in bed. I can do anything I want, only slower and more methodical.
> 
> One thing that I hope doesn't offend anyone... I am a Love Freak. I spread love freely... so GOOD MORNING AND I LOVE YOU!!


Never too much love in the world.... Glad you have a good attitude on the back. I've had a disc problem or two in my life as well... Just keep on moving... whatever your pace.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you Nitzi I am trying to feel better since I am having a party here this weekend isn't it typical I have been good all summer and now I get ill........and I hope you have a great day today!


Too late, I know, but maybe the baby's Dr. could give you script for an antibiotic... I had some left over that did the trick for me last week when half of my throat was sore.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> One more ... just because i cant resist sharing how happy she makes me LOL


How darling is she and PawPaw looks pretty good too!!! IT is so much fun to see all the wonder in their eyes as they make discoveries at this age...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I missed picking the fiddleheads and the asparagus this spring. Probably because our spring sort of merged with summer.


I tried growing asparagus here. I had lovely plants but no product. It is just too darned hot...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok! Didn't do as well as I had hoped but I finished off my friend's nightie, made with a yoke crocheted by her mother about 500 hundred years ago (I jest!), Two knitty Christmas decorations for the KAP and a scissor and tissue case for an old school friend I am meeting up with tomorrow! The dragonfly just paid us a visit! Bit of a shock, he was huge, about 5 inches across his wings! I had to take my net curtains down to get him out of the window but I think he was unscathed! 'Spose I've got to wash the net curtains now I've seen how dusty they are!! :evil:


As usual, your work is great.... The crochet work is really special. What a wonderful way to use it. I've just uncovered a bunch of linens crocheted by my great grandmother. I have never seen such tight work in my life. I need to spend a day with the Oxyclean soak and see if I can breathe some life back into them before I split them up among the family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well finally finished


Glorious. The shiny thread is so dressy and feminine. What a lovely gift.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Truly caught up and almost 2 AM so will save tales for another day... 

Binky and Linky... Hope the party goes off without a hitch and you both get to enjoy it.... No stressing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope we can meet again in London,,,,,I love you so much. You and K are our very closest friends...I enjoyed every minute and so did Albert. You made us feel so welcome. I was sad to leave you......OBTW. Daisy is lovely too....a little treasure.


That sounds just the best of days. So glad you four had a great time together....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm so excited for you.......pink is the colour.........two more to love....is your daughter pleased?


Yes she is, the gender didn't bother her, mostly that the babies are continuing to be healthy, as is she


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My remedy for that is a big spoon of honey with lemon juice floating on top. The lemon juice cauterizes the sore throat and the honey seals and soothes.


This sounds good also :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It looks like it's to be a lovely day today, the sun is shining brightly and DH and I are going out for the day, most probably to Nymans.
We had all the rain that was promised for the day time yesterday through the night, so worked well.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GIRL POWER! The more the merrier.


We have a netball team, now - I don't know what is needed for a basketball team tho!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. It looks like it's to be a lovely day today, the sun is shining brightly and DH and I are going out for the day, most probably to Nymans.
> We had all the rain that was promised for the day time yesterday through the night, so worked well.


IDK what Nymans might be, but I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I have caught up on the posts, answered some, and now I need to go back to my knitting, so that I can finish the two baby blankets :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> IDK what Nymans might be, but I hope you have a good time.


Londy put a link for it a week or two back as she went. It's a National Trust property. Off to find a link....

Ok hopefully here is a link...
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nymans/


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, I have caught up on the posts, answered some, and now I need to go back to my knitting, so that I can finish the two baby blankets :thumbup:


Happy knitting


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy put a link for it a week or two back as she went. It's a National Trust property. Off to find a link....
> 
> Ok hopefully here is a link...
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nymans/


Ah ha, I did check that out :XD: it is beautiful


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Had the best day ever. Susan and Albert reached us with absoutely no problems.Had lunch at the golf club, which was very good and sat and chatted up a storm. Took a little tour of our community, then went back to the house for coffee and more chatter.The time just went to fast. It was so wonderful to give Susan and Albert big hugs and kisses.They are so wonderful, kind, and loving. It was almost a sureal day, so hard to believe it is over already.We shall always be good friends for life.Pictures were taken and my DH had trouble getting a good pic so Susan will be posting the pics her hubby took.We all got along fabulously. Can't wait till I come to London next year and see all of you ladies. Daughter is working on the plans as we speak. Miss you all. Love Purly


Just as expected. You will find exactly the same friendship with all of us. It really is a kind of magic how close we all are. We kind of shrink the world!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How wonderful that she followed her passion. She is surely an empathetic nurse and we all need those. I have a friend who was a flight attendant, but studied to be a Dr. in her off time and she finally made her goal and specializes in geriatrics. Wish she were still in Texas. I could use [email protected]@@


Wow, that _is_ a twist, what a determined lady, good for her!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up with the current news but need to go back and read the middle and find the pictures of all the lovely work.
> 
> Took the day off from mom duty today... so I thought. Talked to her twice, brother twice, the facility once and did not hear from the escort service or the exterminator or my sister,,, all calls I made to be returned. It was not a great day for mom. She gets lost trying to go anywhere and is so frustrated with her inability to talk better. My heart breaks for her. Some of the residents are pushing her to use a walker and she doesn't, hasn't and isn't going to...... Just seeing them all is depressing her. (Not saying she couldn't benefit from one, but we have told the staff to back off..... she can't be expected to change here entire lifestyle in one week. The well meaning but intrusive neighbors are not making it an easy transition for her.)
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I'm sure the neigbours meant well but it is very early days for you mum, they need to remember how they felt when they first arrived and not rush her!! This will get better Jynx, I just know it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> As usual, your work is great.... The crochet work is really special. What a wonderful way to use it. I've just uncovered a bunch of linens crocheted by my great grandmother. I have never seen such tight work in my life. I need to spend a day with the Oxyclean soak and see if I can breathe some life back into them before I split them up among the family.


I did wash the crochet before I started sewing but is it a slightly creamy-white. Still, if it was made by her mother I guess she'll be thrilled to wear it whatever the colour!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone. It looks like it's to be a lovely day today, the sun is shining brightly and DH and I are going out for the day, most probably to Nymans.
> We had all the rain that was promised for the day time yesterday through the night, so worked well.


I can't remember the last time I heard rain that heavy in the night but it didn't really cool it down much here. Have a lovely day at Nymans, I can recommend the cream teas!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> IDK what Nymans might be, but I hope you have a good time.


It's a beautiful National Trust house with the most beautiful gardens, meadows, woodland walks and a restaurant and plant shop. They sell Heucheras in there!! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Just as expected. You will find exactly the same friendship with all of us. It really is a kind of magic how close we all are. We kind of shrink the world!


We shrink the world.......I like that, Saxy!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can't remember the last time I heard rain that heavy in the night but it didn't really cool it down much here. Have a lovely day at Nymans, I can recommend the cream teas!!! xxx


I think I might just have one...

Just having coffee before setting out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of the beautiful Midnight Bayou Heuchera that my lovely Purple sent me for my birthday! It is snuggled happily between an Apple Crisp and Silver Scrolls. She also sent me 60 tiny, tiny Heuchera seeds which, if they all grow into plants, will mean we need to buy a house with a bigger garden....watch this space!!! 
I washed the lounge net curtains this morning and I now have to iron them and they are massive :x 
This afternoon, I was supposed to help the friend with the loft that needs emptying but she fell over with the dog and hurt her arm so we are putting that off for another day and going shopping!!! Have a good one everyone!!! Lotsa love exxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. I read all the back chatter yesterdy evening. 45 pages total. I truly wish I could remember everything I read, but alas it just isn't happening. Brain is in a fog.You ladies have been very busy. Wow.

Lifeline Happy Belated Anniversary. 25 years, congratulations dear. The pictures of the dinner your children prepared was lovely. They surely gave their parents a wonderful meal. 

Binky the blanket is beautiful. Next year enter it in the county fair.Know you will win first place. Tell your parents Happy 50th Anniversary from me. They certainly raised two wonderful girls. Have fun at the party and glad you have allergies and not a virus.

Linky so sorry you had to give up your furbaby Ali.Know how hard it was fo you, but know Ali will get a good loving home.

Xiang sorry some of the bands are breaking. Have no idea how you work with doule bands. Congrats on the twin girls. You are one lucky grandma. Can't wait to see the blankets you are making for them.

Londy How nice to meet up with an old friend.Hope her C never ever returns. Happy Belated Birthday. Sorry I missed your big day. Love your flowers or shrub, don't know much about plants. Big hug sent to you dear friend.

Chrissey you certainly had excitement with bulls running around. Glad no one was hurt. Sorry your vacation is coming to a close. The house and grounds looked lovely. Sorry to hear your back is giving you much pain. Hope doctor can help.

Saxy how true the world has shrunk. We are all so close and live many miles from one another, yet we have technology to help us stay in touch and have shrunk the world.Yea. Can't wait to meet everyone from the UK next summer. Life long friends we will always be.

Purple Excited about visiting UK next summer. can't wait to meet everyone. Very excited about meeting up with you and Londy in Defiance. Sorry too miss Nitzi and Pam though.Glad Jynx will be able to get to Defiance.

Jynx hope things work out for your Mom. Know it is hard at her age to readjust, but hopefully all will be well. Can't wait to meet you in Defiance.

Pam your trip sounded lovely with your DH. Sorry we will miss seeing oe another this time, but fingers crossed for next year.

Nitzi hope the phone situation is all worked out. Glad you like the new job and work environment.Sorry Toronto won't work out this year. Hopefully next year we can meet up.

GS love you my dear girl. You are the sweetest and most lovely person. We will meet next summer. enjoyed spending time with you and Albert.Any time you can, would love to host you and your DH at our home. Wish our time together could have been longer but am thankful for the time we did have. Would love to host any of the girls and their hubbies. Miss you, but have wonderful memories of our time together. Have fun in Orlando.

Jolly so sorry your son contracted Lyme disease and your doggy.Hope peace and serenity enter your life soon and releave you of your worries and tension.

meedily nice to meet you. Have had back problems myself. Best is to just keep trucking. I told my doctor if it moves use it.hahah Wish there was more love in the world. It can use all we can create.

Need to get my day under way. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls....we have had to get up early because.......sue has booked a fast pass for a ride in the magic kingdom.......the boys haven't appeared yet.....I just don't understand we are up for a ride hahaha........I'll do a little catch up..

Stephen is on the plane and on his way.....should be here at 3ish.....8 uk time.

I'm still overwhelmed with yesterday's visit...it was so wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy put a link for it a week or two back as she went. It's a National Trust property. Off to find a link....
> 
> Ok hopefully here is a link...
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/nymans/


Have a wonderful day out. It looks so beautiful there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Just as expected. You will find exactly the same friendship with all of us. It really is a kind of magic how close we all are. We kind of shrink the world!


And isn't that a great thing?!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here is a picture of the beautiful Midnight Bayou Heuchera that my lovely Purple sent me for my birthday! It is snuggled happily between an Apple Crisp and Silver Scrolls. She also sent me 60 tiny, tiny Heuchera seeds which, if they all grow into plants, will mean we need to buy a house with a bigger garden....watch this space!!!
> I washed the lounge net curtains this morning and I now have to iron them and they are massive :x
> This afternoon, I was supposed to help the friend with the loft that needs emptying but she fell over with the dog and hurt her arm so we are putting that off for another day and going shopping!!! Have a good one everyone!!! Lotsa love exxxxxx


That is a lovely plant. Enjoy your day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Have a wonderful day out. It looks so beautiful there.


Well, we didn't make it there. But we did drive past a couple of times. We drove past on to the next village for lunch at a pub which was delicious. Then we decided to go to a garden near by....The High Beeches http://www.highbeeches.com it was really very beautiful. Londy I thought of you and Mr Londy but the paths are hardly paths and very uneven. They do have a very nice tea room though!

We had a lovely time out.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-280630-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

